# Wii #0330 - Super Mario Galaxy (USA)



## T-hug (Oct 28, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0388^^

*This release currently only works on the Wiikey with update 1.9g, D2CKEY and Cyclowiz (AFTER firmware update) modchips. NO OTHER modchips support the game yet. Please read the full thread before asking questions!*
Note: Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_*Proper*_ReadNFO_Wii-PROMiNENT is not real


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, there are going to be some happy people today. I don't have a modded Wii myself, but if I did... I'd still probably buy the game.


----------



## faceless (Oct 28, 2007)

someone forgot to close their tags!


----------



## faceless (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Wow, there are going to be some happy people today. I don't have a modded Wii myself, but if I did... I'd still probably buy the game.Â


i dunno about happy, did you see the newly fixed big red text?


----------



## Blu` (Oct 28, 2007)

...does it?


----------



## jhoff80 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hopefully it won't need new chips or anything like that.


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes =/


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(faceless @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, there are going to be some happy people today. I don't have a modded Wii myself, but if I did... I'd still probably buy the game.Â
> ...



Yeah, I noticed that directly after I posted. He was editing it to include that tag at the time. So make that UNhappy.


----------



## shazattaz (Oct 28, 2007)

from what i've been reading the past couple of days, i think it's the cyclowiz users that can't play it and most people with Wiikeys aren't having problems.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone gonna try it on a wiinja or other mod?
I don't even have a wii so can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[-EDIT-]
*From IRC: Does not work on Wiikey 1.0 or 1.9 or Cyclowiz.* -Thx to RSK


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shazattaz @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> from what i've been reading the past couple of days, i think it's the cyclowiz users that can't play it and most people with Wiikeys aren't having problems.



That has been the word on the street, but then we've been dealing with a lot of liars the past few days too.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 28, 2007)

Guess we gotta wait to see what more people say..

Regardless, I still plan to buy the game..but this protection stuff worries me.


----------



## mhbx (Oct 28, 2007)

DAMN!


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 28, 2007)

So is this a retail version or the store demo? Would that mean it's gonna reset every 10 minutes or so? Please work on PAL!


----------



## Alastair (Oct 28, 2007)

A shame about this copy protection and a bit of a worry too!
Oh well, I can confirm that today's other huge release works:
Anaal Nathrakh - Hell Is Empty And All The Devils Are Here



QUOTE(gth44331 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> So is this a retail version or the store demo?


I think you'll find that they're called shops if they sell things or warehoues if they store things (please use English).


----------



## NaTaS69 (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a shame.
Actually i was waiting for this one to remove the dust of my Wii.

Guess it won't happen soon


----------



## spyke (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(gth44331 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> So is this a retail version or the store demo? Would that mean it's gonna reset every 10 minutes or so? Please work on PAL!


its not even working on ntsc and we want it to work on pal... i just hope someone can figure out a way passed this new protection.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 28, 2007)

*hopes the copy protection is broken soon as he is dying to play something other than Team Fortress 2*


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I think you'll find that they're called shops if they sell things or warehoues if they store things (please use English).



I think you'll find that there's a huge difference between US English and English English.


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 28, 2007)

wow, new protection. now thats something interesting! heres to hoping its fixable


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that they're called shops if they sell things or warehoues if they store things (please use English).
> I meant is it a copy of the game that they'd sell in stores, or perhaps a modified version...
> 
> QUOTEits not even working on ntsc and we want it to work on pal...


Well it would really suck if they broke the copy protection and then find out that it's got some update that won't work on PAL consoles...


----------



## Meta (Oct 28, 2007)

No I think the PAL version of the game will also have this stupid protection.


----------



## JPH (Oct 28, 2007)

I pissed my pants when I saw this thread.

But, to my disappointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, I'm getting the Wii drive sent off monday, hopefully returned in a week or so so that I may fire it up with the Wiikey inside.

I sure hope they've cracked it by then, as I'm dying to play this after I tried out the demo last night.

If not, I might have to scrape up 50 dollars - it is worth it, ya know?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2007)

It is fate telling me to go on on my translation patch and not waste my time on super mario galaxy...


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

I really think someone will past the copy protection, we just have to wait a week or maybe less


----------



## AxaliaN (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe there's no copy protection, but this is just a faulty dump. I see lots of ppl saying that this is a fake release anyway...


----------



## fear (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't understand why everybody is so convinced of this game... to me it looks pretty much like the extremely crappy Super Mario 64.

2D Mario FTW!!!


----------



## Hellfenix (Oct 28, 2007)

because some people such as me loved Mario 64 very much.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 28, 2007)

I was expecting no PAL support but NO chip support - I just died in side


----------



## Noitora (Oct 28, 2007)

damn,I found the torrent but it had 0 seeders and 0 leecers


----------



## normy64 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I think you'll find that they're called shops if they sell things or warehoues if they store things (please use English).


i think you'll find its spelt 'warehouse' you pedantic cunt. the guy's English was perfectly understandable so get over it.


----------



## Alastair (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I think you'll find that there's a huge difference between US English and English English.
> 
> I'm well aware and I appreciate an American using the term English English over "British" English. You're rare.
> 
> ...


You need to chill out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pardon me for the morals and the typo.

I think that you'll find that it's spelt it's not "its".


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

this release work on NTSC wii with wiikey?


----------



## NaTaS69 (Oct 28, 2007)

Is now available on ng.
gonna check it for myself


----------



## Alastair (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> this release work on NTSC wii with wiikey?


Supposedly it doesn't work on any chips.  :'(


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

it might work on NTSC once the copy protection has been broken.
Hope someone will find the hole ...


----------



## Opium (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> this release work on NTSC wii with wiikey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Answer your question?


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 28, 2007)

did someone already try it with a d2ckey chipped wii?


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

this release or others releases of mario galaxy PAL or NTSC will never work on a console with modchip ITS SURE!!


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Oct 28, 2007)

Release 330 seems to be missing.


----------



## Hellfenix (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice optimism!


----------



## jespertje (Oct 28, 2007)

But what does a wii exactly say when you put a copy of the game in it?


----------



## normy64 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Stores don't sell things, they store things (shops sell).



Incorrect. If I walk to my local liquor store I'm not going there to store some bottles of vodka, I'm going there to BUY some alcohol. You're such a stereotypical whining aussie prick. You must have something better to do than correct people's grammar/vocabulary use?!
You may call me a hypocrite but I just enjoy winding up aussie cunts like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




twat.


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 28, 2007)

i suppose this could be a fake, but its unlikely. from what i hear the modchips aren't complicated so its not surprising the big N would find a way to stop the wii from loading this game. either way, we'll know for sure soon enough what the real deal is. personally, i'm hoping its a bad/fake dump.


----------



## Disco (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope this is fake, becouse if it is true....then we are screwed 'couse every new game will have this protection!!


----------



## JayPea (Oct 28, 2007)

Please can a mod remove these posts from idiots winding each other up. This is not what the thread's for. Thanks.


----------



## Tbone182a (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Stores don't sell things, they store things (shops sell).



here's your answer


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Disco @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I hope this is fake, becouse if it is true....then we are screwed 'couse every new game will have this protection!!




if NINTENDO use on the news game this protection!!...THE WII IS DEAD IN THE FUTURE


----------



## normy64 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(JayPea @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Please can a mod remove these posts from idiots winding each other up. This is not what the thread's for. Thanks.


waaah waah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



get over it.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 28, 2007)

I've pre-ordered the game weeks ago, so I'm gonna play it on november 16th no matter what...the new copy protection still worries me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



let's hope someone finds a way to patch the game...


----------



## TheStump (Oct 28, 2007)

Honestly i don't mind id this copy protection thing goes ahead, really there aren't that many great games on the wii anyway.
If i'm buying a game every 4 months i can live with that.

Mario Galaxy deserve to be bought anyways.
Same goes for,

Zelda TP
Metriod 3
Zack and Wiki
Mario Strikers

thats really all the heavy hitters out at the moment anyways.
If the copy protection things can't be cracked, the modchips had a good run.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 28, 2007)

Any change that those demo marios are different from retail versions? Like made to work only on demo hardwared or something?


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Honestly i don't mind id this copy protection thing goes ahead, really there aren't that many great games on the wii anyway.
> If i'm buying a game every 4 months i can live with that.
> 
> Mario Galaxy deserve to be bought anyways.
> ...


don't forget all the games that are worth playing for some hours, but not worth buying...they're the main reason why I got a modchip


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Honestly i don't mind id this copy protection thing goes ahead, really there aren't that many great games on the wii anyway.
> If i'm buying a game every 4 months i can live with that.
> 
> Mario Galaxy deserve to be bought anyways.
> ...



on the wii modded with wiikey or others chip your mario galaxy original buy not work also!!...NINTENDO wii is not a true next gen the year 2008 is for xbox360 and PS3 not for NINTENDO and the crap WII


----------



## canli (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't understand. The game's gonna be released on 16/11 and there's 3 weeks left until its release. 

Stil thinking it's a fake.


----------



## Vulpix (Oct 28, 2007)

Not sure if I'm the first using the Wiikey and trying this out, but I got the same detection bullshit too... Spread the news, it isn't working on my 1.9 wiikey... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US Wii 3.1
Wiikey 1.9
Burned 4x with Verbatim DVD-R


----------



## TheStump (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TheStump @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly i don't mind id this copy protection thing goes ahead, really there aren't that many great games on the wii anyway.
> ...



I got mine for the same reason, but honestly the novelty is wearing off.  There is only soo long i can play Mario Party 8 and Warioware with friends drinking until it gets kinda old.  When i think about it, Wii sports would be my most played game anyways, and that came FREE with the system.


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

be optimist, the new protection will be broken.


----------



## djxxx (Oct 28, 2007)

All protectection can be hacked...Its a matter on how much knowledge the hacker has.....If protection can be put on a game then the protection can be removed.....There is going to be a subroutine somewhere where it keeps jumping to itself thats the reason why it locks up......


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> be optimist, the new protection will be broken.




You sure?


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TheStump @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly i don't mind id this copy protection thing goes ahead, really there aren't that many great games on the wii anyway.
> ...



I think this logic is a bit flawed.  Number 1, methinks your idea about the original not working is exactly how bullshit rumors get started.

Number 2, to address the Wii not being next-gen.  It really depends on how you look at it.  Some might say that the Wii is the only console that tried something new and opened up for the future of gaming.  Whereas the PS3 and Xbox merely made incremental updates to their already existing systems.


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes i'm sure.


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> All protectection can be hacked...Its a matter on how much knowledge the hacker has.....If protection can be put on a game then the protection can be removed.....There is going to be a subroutine somewhere where it keeps jumping to itself thats the reason why it locks up......



I doubt???


----------



## TaMs (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > be optimist, the new protection will be broken.
> ...


Every protection is breakable : D


----------



## LOTG (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know if this is about the exact same release, but if its true it would be good news.

Wiinewz

It says its a fake... So lets hope its true and well all be able to play mario on the 16th!


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> All protectection can be hacked...Its a matter on how much knowledge the hacker has.....If protection can be put on a game then the protection can be removed.....There is going to be a subroutine somewhere where it keeps jumping to itself thats the reason why it locks up......




I doubt the game is cracked in the future???


----------



## Disco (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



Yes, and PSP is the best example!! They hacked every new ''unbreakable'' fw


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(fear @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I don't understand why everybody is so convinced of this game... to me it looks pretty much like the *extremely crappy Super Mario 64*.
> 
> 2D Mario FTW!!!



You, sir, are cracked


----------



## LOTG (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(djxxx @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > All protectection can be hacked...Its a matter on how much knowledge the hacker has.....If protection can be put on a game then the protection can be removed.....There is going to be a subroutine somewhere where it keeps jumping to itself thats the reason why it locks up......
> ...



That does not make any sence to me. Was it a question or a statement?


----------



## adzix (Oct 28, 2007)

could someone be so kind and shoot dydy in the face?
thanks in advance.
man, your posts are so fucking pointless it's making me angry.
so you already know that a purchased original copy won't run on modded wiis? wow man, you need to seriously stfu.
sooner or later it's all getting hacked. it's always like that.
i wish people would just chill for a second.
go and play zack&wiki in the meantime, it's fun.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 28, 2007)

Has it been confirmed that this is indeed the retail release and not a fake?


----------



## Alastair (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(JayPea @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Please can a mod remove these posts from idiots winding each other up. This is not what the thread's for. Thanks.


There was only one idiot, one person with a mis-guided vocabulary and one person trying to help.
I've already reported the racism and textual ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )abuse.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(normy64 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll find that they're called shops if they sell things or warehoues if they store things (please use English).
> ...



Fookin LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good job Normy... I'm a bit of spelling fascist myself. But in that case you can't pull someone up when they're right


----------



## LOTG (Oct 28, 2007)

It all just follows the same basic principle:

Build by man, destroyed by man


----------



## Alastair (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Good job Normy... I'm a bit of spelling fascist myself. But in that case you can't pull someone up when they're rightÂ


Not the best time to make a typographic error 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm glad I didn't use an incorrect word.   
You shouldn't start sentences with "but".

ANyway, to get the thread back on topic:

Will this work with my modchip?!?! I've downloadeded it already but can't get it 2 work.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Pardon me for the morals and the typo.



Spelling has a moral code now?


----------



## djxxx (Oct 28, 2007)

I have just un-rar this ware and use Brick Blocker....
I have a Pal Wii with Wii-key installed....
When I put in SMG it comes up with SUper Mario Galaxy picture and you here Mario says "Super Mario Galxy".......
You press "A" to continue and the screen goes black and the drive locks up....
So if you are a hacker all you check for is where the drive locks up and you by-pass that for it to continue to boot up.....And I think this will definately work on PAL since I got boot screen to come on.....


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Good job Normy... I'm a bit of spelling fascist myself. But in that case you can't pull someone up when they're rightÂ
> ...



Oooh wait, can I join in?!

Probably should be typographical error, not typographic error.  Did I win?


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

"When I put in SMG it comes up with SUper Mario Galaxy picture and you here Mario says "Super Mario Galxy".......
You press "A" to continue and the screen goes black and the drive locks up....
" -> the same happens when you put a (non working ntsc game on PAL) game ... so it may not work on pal systems


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I have just un-rar this ware and use Brick Blocker....
> I have a Pal Wii with Wii-key installed....
> When I put in SMG it comes up with SUper Mario Galaxy picture and you here Mario says "Super Mario Galxy".......
> You press "A" to continue and the screen goes black and the drive locks up....
> So if you are a hacker all you check for is where the drive locks up and you by-pass that for it to continue to boot up.....And I think this will definately work on PAL since I got boot screen to come on.....


We can't patch anything because we don't have access to decrypted code. So we are basically screwed.


----------



## djxxx (Oct 28, 2007)

I reckon this thread is going to have more posts than Metroid 3 when that was leaked and users couldn`t get that to work.....LoL


----------



## Alastair (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Spelling has a moral code now?
> 
> No. Language does.
> 
> ...


No, sir, you may not. Typographic is an adjective and my error was of it.

(Botanic/botanical)


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> You shouldn't start sentences with "but".



It was traditionally taught that one should not start a sentence with a conjuction (such as but). However, it is now generally accepted that such a practice can be used for effect. In this sense, "but" is taken to mean "however".

If you don't believe me look up any modern grammar guide.


----------



## adzix (Oct 28, 2007)

BUT maybe you should shut up and get back to the actual topic


----------



## n84 (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG I GOT IT WORKING!!!!!

I put the DVD (verbatum burned at 4x) into my Xbox 360 just incase and it booted! I am currently playing super mario on my unmodded 360. NO LIES!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2007)

Just to clarify something. There's no way a game can tell it is a backup or not, the only it can do is check if you have a modchip. So, if you buy the game it is likely not to work on modded harware.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(n84 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> OMG I GOT IT WORKING!!!!!
> 
> I put the DVD (verbatum burned at 4x) into my Xbox 360 just incase and it booted! I am currently playing super mario on my unmodded 360. NO LIES!



w00t! I knew it, I just KNEW it!


----------



## L0cky (Oct 28, 2007)

wouldnt suprise me if the game will be cracked before the official launch date.
so people stop whining it will be cracked eventually this is nothing new
i have come across with a lot of copy protections in the past on first part titels on my snes copy box (donkey kong county 1,2,3 , killer instinct , mario rpg etc)
all got cracked in matter of no time, so yust be patience.

and btw sits 3 weeks before the official release we arent even supposed to get this game yet spoiled people
please support games like this and buy it !


----------



## kiwibonga (Oct 28, 2007)

Preaching to the... Devil?

Anybody tried setting their wii's date to after November 16th?

(or dancing naked in front of the sensor bar?)


----------



## zif (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Just to clarify something. There's no way a game can tell it is a backup or not, the only it can do is check if you have a modchip. So, if you buy the game it is likely not to work on modded harware.


seeing as most modchips deactivate when they sense an actual game i don't think that'll happen


----------



## LOTG (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(n84 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I GOT IT WORKING!!!!!
> ...



Is it playable without the wiimote or are you using the xbox tiltsensor mod?


----------



## DGSystems (Oct 28, 2007)

.


----------



## gitkua (Oct 28, 2007)

LOTG > please tell me you aren't seriously asking that...


----------



## Fat D (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Just to clarify something. There's no way a game can tell it is a backup or not, the only it can do is check if you have a modchip. So, if you buy the game it is likely not to work on modded harware.




it candetect whether the modchip is active. Those chips are pretty much stealth, so they will only be detectable if active. and since they are only active for region patching and copy loading, this makes the game detect unauthorized execution only.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 28, 2007)

Can all the Aussies who are correcting each other's grammar do it somewhere else please, preferably the off-topic or testing forums.
Thanks


----------



## pipesfranco (Oct 28, 2007)

patience young skywalker, trust in the rebellion to come up with a hack!


----------



## AishunBao (Oct 28, 2007)

Why is the NFO dated August 11th 2007?


----------



## GeRmAnSnAkE (Oct 28, 2007)

You mean November 8th 2007... that's a good question.. still think it's nuked.


----------



## unr (Oct 28, 2007)

Drivechips only modify RAW data while it is read and sent from WII DVD drive to mainboard (at least that`s how I imagine it), therefore it is impossible for nintendo to detect if any modification was installed.

Just in case, could some NTSC-U user try this dump with region free patching turned off, without running through brickblocker and Wii clock set to some day after 11 16?


----------



## LOTG (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(gitkua @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> LOTG > please tell me you aren't seriously asking that...



Nope, I thought it was a nice follow up


----------



## gitkua (Oct 28, 2007)

LOTG > Gelukkig


----------



## potaco (Oct 28, 2007)

Setting the date past the release date did nothing.


----------



## bluebright (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay, so people have got to the SMG wii boot screen, and it goes black after that. 

If it's a fake, would you even be able to get that far?


----------



## gitkua (Oct 28, 2007)

Isn't it possible that the in store demo pods have different serial numbers than retail Wii's and the game just checks if the Wii is a demo pod?


----------



## potaco (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(gitkua @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Isn't it possible that the in store demo pods have different serial numbers than retail Wii's and the game just checks if the Wii is a demo pod?


Original copies work on modded Wiis.


----------



## bluebright (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, this has to be one of those demo discs...yeah, I like that theory.

3 weeks before release, and it was announced in that last demo thread that ended up being a fake. Someone said the demo would be properly dumped by a scene, and this would be it.

Anywho, demo or not, someone will crack it.


----------



## gitkua (Oct 28, 2007)

POTACO > I know, that was not what I was saying... I ment, maybe this disc (which is obviously ment for in store demo-pods) checks the Wii's internal serial number, checking if it's a demo-pod or not... If it's not, it makes the game inoperable. Seems like a logical explanation to me.


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 28, 2007)

OMFG!

Is not fake?


----------



## dreassica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(gitkua @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> POTACO > I know, that was not what I was saying... I ment, maybe this disc (which is obviously ment for in store demo-pods) checks the Wii's internal serial number, checking if it's a demo-pod or not... If it's not, it makes the game inoperable. Seems like a logical explanation to me.



Again, original discs worked fine on peoples modded systems at home, so that theory doesn't fly.


----------



## vgambit (Oct 28, 2007)

I like how in this thread, everyone is ignoring what all the other people who had the game early said.

1. The original works on modded consoles
2. It is the full game
3. The backup gets to the Super Mario Galaxy splash screen (while still in the Wii Menu, before actually executing the game) then gives a black screen + error message once you try to run the game.


Most likely, a new dump will be required. My guess is (as I said in another post), Nintendo implemented a new disc check in the update included with the game. This would explain why the full game works, but the copy does not; there is some data on the disc burned a certain way so that it cannot be copied by simple 1 - 1 burning.


----------



## gitkua (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay, get it now


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 28, 2007)

gitkua: people with the origional can play it on their wii's at home but if they burn it and try to play it we get the error so thats not the problem its the new protection


----------



## Aoko (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm putting my money on people having to find other ways on how to effectively burn discs. If the original works on modded Wiis, then it means that it has something to do with the way it's copied and burned.


----------



## MrMorden (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a pic of an original kiosk version running perfectly fine on a regular home console.  This rules out it checking for a serial number or a kiosk console.


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 28, 2007)

btw the torrent on mininova has random files with it and is going quite slowly is this real?


----------



## NaTaS69 (Oct 28, 2007)

Appeard this, i rebooted and it seams that it "killed" my mod. lol

Wii Sports is fine but some backups have problems to start


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Just to clarify something. There's no way a game can tell it is a backup or not, the only it can do is check if you have a modchip. So, if you buy the game it is likely not to work on modded harware.


Wrong, people have already tested an original disc on their modded Wiis - from what I understand the current chips deactivate when they detect an original disc.

If they included some sort of trickery that meant a chip was the only way certain code would be executed at all (in all other cases it would be invalid), then this can obviously happen. Or it might just be some sort of firmware checksum, who knows?

I'd be interested to see what would happen if the chip was forced to do its usual thing it would do for backups even though an original was inserted...


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 28, 2007)

No sarcasm intended... I am seriously loving all this speculation. Exciting times at GBATemp I say! SMG doesn't get released in Oz for about 4 weeks yet! Last place to get it, I believe...


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Appeard this, i rebooted and it seams that it "killed" my mod. lol
> 
> Wii Sports is fine but some backups have problems to start


"problems to start" as in they won't start at all?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that's baaaad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



let's hope there'll be a solution soon...I really hope the original copy won't mess around with my Wii...


----------



## nephdj (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Just to clarify something. There's no way a game can tell it is a backup or not, the only it can do is check if you have a modchip. So, if you buy the game it is likely not to work on modded harware.


how can you clarify that?

PC has had games which test to see if its not orginal media, its call starforce
Mario could run a starforce style software when its at this menu


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 28, 2007)

another one, this could probably mean that if nintendo choose to use this protection for new games in the future we may have to buy new modchips that have brand new hardware to counteract this, and that's the last thing i need.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> another one.



zomg fake! teh white iz too white to b true!!!121111


----------



## Dack (Oct 28, 2007)

The question, as I see it, comes down to 'what does the unauthorised message actually mean'?

Everyone has assumed it's a mod-chip message instead of a 'not running on a kiosk' message.

Reason I suggest this is, if I were Nintendo, I would want to have a method whereby if anyone copied a kiosk game it would not run on a non-kiosk WII. This would e above and beyond the normal disc protection (CAV to CLV?)

It's just funny how it would be on this title and not on, say, Metroid Prime European release.

Interesting times.


----------



## kknn (Oct 28, 2007)

This had to happen sooner or later.

You are all ignoring the fact that all modchips ARE EASILY DETECTABLE, in spite of what most modchip websites tell you.
It is actually very easy to do so, so i would bet it just detects the modchip and refuses to run.
That explains the unauthorized device error. It detects a modified drive's firmware. 

("stealth mode/undetectable"means the wiikey/wiinja/etc.. people didn't include a feature to detect the modchip.)

so  this is probably a perfectly  good dump.


----------



## Aoko (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a perfectly good dump, but this means that we have to figure out how to rip it in a new way (or) modify the dump itself so that it runs. Note that the actual copy runs perfectly on a modded Wii, as reiterated MANY times already.


----------



## Dack (Oct 28, 2007)

There is, of course, the simplest of theories.....
Nintendo have used a dual layer disc and check for that.


----------



## bleh1245 (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys missed a pretty okay pre for pal people in this mess (ntsc did not load on pal wii's)
330 Avatar_The_Burning_Earth_PAL_Wii-WiiERD
English French German Dutch.

And tbh I am happy this happens this game deserves the sales. So stop whining that you can't play this 3 weeks in advance.


----------



## tjas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> another one, this could probably mean that if nintendo choose to use this protection for new games in the future we may have to buy new modchips that have brand new hardware to counteract this, and that's the last thing i need.



Ahoh I smell a problem, i remember that firmware update which warned you about modified systems.. i guess this is the execution of their act against modded wii's.. I think this isn't a small problem... this is pretty sirious!


----------



## beefkeek (Oct 28, 2007)

Its so funny to see people with next to no knowledge about the workings of modchips freak out and announce the end of pirating.
It'll be fixed eventually. Remember Super Paper Mario? OMG! MODCHIPS ARE DOOMED!


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Ahoh I smell a problem, i remember that firmware update which warned you about modified systems.. i guess this is the execution of their act against modded wii's.. I think this isn't a small problem... this is pretty sirious!Â



it could be.... like i said before if it gets too serious and renders the current modchips useless we would either have to wait until a new generation of modchip comes out or we get custom firmware to download to ours wiis, somehow.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(bleh1245 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> You guys missed a pretty okay pre for pal people in this mess (ntsc did not load on pal wii's)
> 330 Avatar_The_Burning_Earth_PAL_Wii-WiiERD
> English French German Dutch.



I did post it but it has errored in the database.  If you look at the Mario number and the Monster Trux number you can see they are numbered correctly to include Avatar between them.
Small bug in the RMC were working on it


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(beefkeek @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Its so funny to see people with next to no knowledge about the workings of modchips freak out and announce the end of pirating.
> *It'll be fixed eventually*. Remember Super Paper Mario? OMG! MODCHIPS ARE DOOMED!




how much do you wanna bet? metroid prime 3 had problems with the update being removed, when people tried to contact the creator of wiibrickblocker they didn't seem to care or want to update their program to fix these problems, don't expect a fix anytime soon.


----------



## kknn (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Aoko @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> It's a perfectly good dump, but this means that we have to figure out how to rip it in a new way (or) modify the dump itself so that it runs. Note that the actual copy runs perfectly on a modded Wii, as reiterated MANY times already.



Nope, if they built in some sort of check, which is the most probable thing so far, you would have to patch the code inside the disk,
but since it is encrypted you wont be able to do that for now.

DAMN, WHERE IS WII HOMEBREW when wee need it?


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi,

Once it is in my local video shop i will just hire it and use soft dev sd-dvd utility to back up.
Maybe that will work as it will copy exactly what has to be read.

Cheers Shane


----------



## [-MojoJojo-] (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Dack @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> The question, as I see it, comes down to 'what does the unauthorised message actually mean'?
> 
> Everyone has assumed it's a mod-chip message instead of a 'not running on a kiosk' message.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking. This all is pure speculation. Untill there is a dump from a retail version (for sure...when it hits the streets), we do not now anything for sure. Just wait and see...


----------



## manias (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(beefkeek @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Its so funny to see people with next to no knowledge about the workings of modchips freak out and announce the end of pirating.
> ...


metroid already worked perfectly fine on native regions. cross-region alone is not enough reason perhaps, but not being able to run a game natively would for people to try.

Anyway people, stop freaking out. It's either a fake / demodisc or it has a copy protection like PC games have had for YEARS now (checking specific sectors, stuff like that).
Sit tight until the official release and then draw conclusions, not now.


----------



## Daimakaimura (Oct 28, 2007)

Where's That fuckface Bonemonkey now huh 

xD


----------



## lettuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kknn @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Aoko @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a perfectly good dump, but this means that we have to figure out how to rip it in a new way (or) modify the dump itself so that it runs. Note that the actual copy runs perfectly on a modded Wii, as reiterated MANY times already.
> ...



Well a program came out to remove the update system that some games had, so surly if it is a program on the dvd that checks for a mod chip etc, then it will only be a matter of time before a program is released to remove this from the dvd aswell???

This is a long shot, but has anyone tried changing the Wii System date foward to when the game is actually released?


----------



## unr (Oct 28, 2007)

Blocking chipped Wiis would be a really stupid move from Nintendo.

First of all, Wii does not have that many games. Only ones worth buying are from N itself and in case some unhyped pearl slips out from previously unheard 3rd party developer, the ones to create anticipation will be people with modded Wiis.

Nintendo is not losing money from people with modded machines and they know it. If one plays a burnt game, it does not mean he/she is going to buy it. (Especially not with european prices.) Wii is doing great selling accessories. Hell, even being as cheap as I am, I have two wiimotes, two nunchucks, one classic controller, a Wavebird, GC memory card, couple of VC games and Wii itself (a la paperweight), that I paid friggin 400$ for.
Instead of allowing me to get one game a year and letting Wii collect dust for 11 months after I finish it, N would rather allow me to play burnt games and sell pricy VC crap on every opportunity they see.


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

NINTENDO BASTARD!!!!


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(manias @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> metroid already worked perfectly fine on native regions. cross-region alone is not enough reason perhaps, but not being able to run a game natively would for people to try.
> 
> 
> yeah the problem is that the game was region free but no one could remove the update because the brickblocker was unable to do so (and the fact that if you installed the update on a different region wii you get duplicate channels), so people had to risk destroying their wiis by doing that terrible exploit, the same thing will happen here, people will be contacting the brickblocker programmer to fix this mess and they won't give a dam most likely unless money talks.
> ...


----------



## bleh1245 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> NINTENDO BASTARD!!!!


lol you calling them bastards because you can't download a game everyone should buy.
The bad games yeah they should be pirated but the good games.
Maybe for a test and then just bought.


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(bleh1245 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > NINTENDO BASTARD!!!!
> ...




no because i like only a 360 and DS


----------



## Mailenste (Oct 28, 2007)

I demand a ban for dydy. That fuck is simply annoying. Tnx in advance!


----------



## adzix (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bleh1245 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



dydy, i hope you get run over by a car anytime soon.
just go to another forum then and stop being annoying and pointless, you troll


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(manias @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > metroid already worked perfectly fine on native regions. cross-region alone is not enough reason perhaps, but not being able to run a game natively would for people to try.
> ...



Excuse me to say this but you are stupid and injuring. Brickblocker programmer has only made his program to help people like him. He has never seen any money and probably won't see any for this program.

Wii discs are layout in encrypted chunks, you can swap the chunks with other disks without knowing how to decrypt them. Brickblocker only replace the update chunk by the chunk of a disc with no updates. This was a quick and dirty hack, so when people have contacted the programmer, he might have tried looking into the problem of METROID PRIME 3 disc, and seeing it was far more difficult to fix, because he probably needed to understand a lot more than basic disc layout, it was not worth it or doable for him.

I know a bit of it, because I've looked myself into fixing this issue.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> no because i like only a 360.. the wii is a poor and old hardware..no future for the wii its not a next gen .



we really don't need any of your childish fanboy rants thank you.


----------



## SirDrake (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(manias @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > metroid already worked perfectly fine on native regions. cross-region alone is not enough reason perhaps, but not being able to run a game natively would for people to try.
> ...



from his website http://wbb.rockman18.com/?page=home&ln=en

so at least give him a lil credit


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Excuse me to say this but you are stupid and injuring. Brickblocker programmer has only made his program to help people like him. He has never seen any money and probably won't see any for this program.
> 
> Wii discs are layout in encrypted chunks, you can swap the chunks with other disks without knowing how to decrypt them. Brickblocker only replace the update chunk by the chunk of a disc with no updates. This was a quick and dirty hack, so when people have contacted the programmer, he might have tried looking into the problem of METROID PRIME 3 disc, and seeing it was far more difficult to fix, because he probably needed to understand a lot more than basic disc layout, it was not worth it or doable for him.
> 
> ...



hmm we are still waiting for that "fix" the only way brickblocker will advance as a program is if someone else takes on the duties in updating it but it only seems he knows how to work this program and it's a shame that's the case.

edit: fair enough then, but he's going to have to catch up fast if games like this are using new protection and stuff like that.


----------



## Aoko (Oct 28, 2007)

Jesus Christ, if someone needs to be banned, it's Jalaneme.

It's already established that the person who created brickblocker isn't getting any money out of the entire thing. And not only did you accuse him of being a money-grubbing programmer, but you're complaining that he hasn't come up with a solution yet? Oh, I wonder why he hasn't yet? MAYBE BECAUSE HE'S STILL WORKING ON IT?

Somebody ban this self-righteous specimen of a person now. People like you are the specific reason why homebrew programmers and developers suddenly quit and leave with unfinished work.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Aoko @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Jesus Christ, if someone needs to be banned, it's Jalaneme.
> 
> It's already established that the person who created brickblocker isn't getting any money out of the entire thing. And not only did you accuse him of being a money-grubbing programmer, but you're complaining that he hasn't come up with a solution yet? Oh, I wonder why he hasn't yet? MAYBE BECAUSE HE'S STILL WORKING ON IT?
> 
> Somebody ban this self-righteous specimen of a person now. People like you are the specific reason why homebrew programmers and developers suddenly quit and leave with unfinished work.



watch you mouth idiot.


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 28, 2007)

Kids calm down please.
If you email and get no responce then so be it dont cry.
Just wait for the retail release and see what happens.
If it needs to be cracked im sure some team will but when who knows.

Cheers Shane


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

demand of ban for adzix member please


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

dydy, i hope you get run over by a car anytime soon.
just go to another forum then and stop being annoying and pointless, you troll

[/quote]


Please i demand a BAN for this member "adzix" For insult and comment of death..Its not a forum To speak about this!!!!!

PS: To speak about a game or console hardware is a right but to threaten (treat) is not a right!!


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

please please please, calm down dudes.
This thread is not a ring, we're all wanting the same thing so please, help instead of fighting.


----------



## dydy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> please please please, calm down dudes.
> This thread is not a ring, we're all wanting the same thing so please, help instead of fighting.




yes i understand alucard_xs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but this member "adzix" injured me...I no accept this comment "dydy, i hope you get run over by a car anytime soon."


----------



## soul2soul (Oct 28, 2007)

Seems this topic atracts lots of kids


----------



## Hero-Link (Oct 28, 2007)

Close the topic? lol
Too many kids around saying non-sense.

Also, if it doesnt work, then just fricking wait.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me to say this but you are stupid and injuring. Brickblocker programmer has only made his program to help people like him. He has never seen any money and probably won't see any for this program.
> ...


Can't you read or what?


----------



## Shinoby (Oct 28, 2007)

hey kids   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  , i have an idea maybe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If the disc have an file which should start at first, when you put the disc in, and the file is suposed to check the wiiconsole for an update or anything..  so when we dump a game, we know we dump the hole game. But what is when the retail disc has an file which the LG drive cant dump? then we have a bigger problem... it says it dumps the hole disc, but it doesnt. just 1 file will not be dumped.

These 1 file which is not dumped, is a security code or something else, so if the disc will be recognized from the wii becuase wiikey read it. But in real it couldnt read cause the file 1 isnt on the disc, which is for something (no idea for what), but wiikey think the disc work and start reading. And the disc ask why it can read if file 1 isnt on disc, so it will interrupt and it will says 001 error code...

Correct me if im wrong


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Oct 28, 2007)

This thread is retarded, the guy who made brickblocker has no ideas of protections and cannot do anything to help for a start. Its going to have to be more than just a patch most likely considering the executable cannot be modified.


----------



## tgc_9013 (Oct 28, 2007)

Holy sh*t, 312 users reading this topic


----------



## kedest (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried running it on a d2ckey?
that chip claims to be far more stealthy than the older generation of chips


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

it actually does detect the chip, but not the way you think it does. it can't detect the chip when you run a retail game, since the chip is simply not active at that time, but it becomes active if you run a backup. the code in SMG can detect the chip at this time. 

keep in mind that there can't be a new copy protection scheme on the disc itself since these images were dumped by an actual Wii drive, so if there was a new copy protection, that drive should be able to read it as well (since it does the same when you actually play the game).

a new firmware for the chips will probably solve this, they did the same with the 360. if it really is a new protection that will be cracked without a doubt. what i'm afraid of is if nintendo decided to ban people from WiFi for having chips, like MS does. that would mean no SSBB online for me


----------



## kedest (Oct 28, 2007)

I wouldn't care about Nintendo banning us from wifi, I have no interest in playing online whatsoever.
I just want my games to run


----------



## Shinoby (Oct 28, 2007)

Everyone who is not going to buy Supersmashbrother is gay and have no friends, because this is a MUST BUY game


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Holy sh*t, 312 users reading this topicÂ


And 16,689 views!

hahah


----------



## xflash (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinoby @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Everyone who is not going to buy Supersmashbrother is gay and have no friends, because this is a MUST BUY game














 dude this is not smash bros this is super mario galaxy


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinoby @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Everyone who is not going to buy Supersmashbrother is gay and have no friends, because this is a MUST BUY game


you don't seem to understand what i'm saying. they're detecting the chips, so it doesn't matter if you have the retail version of SSBB, you wouldn't be able to play it online if they banned you from WiFi because you played some retarded game once with the chip on.


----------



## tjas (Oct 28, 2007)

a lot of viewers! but sorry.. no solution yet.. ''Mmkay people, nothing to see here''


----------



## Shinoby (Oct 28, 2007)

@xflash

mate i know that isnt supersmash brothers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@tbyte 
What i mean is, if you buy it they dont ban you. and all who are not going to buy the game, are gay and should be banned cause i think a game like supersmashbrother and mario galaxy should be buyed!


----------



## gambit420 (Oct 28, 2007)

große Aufregung im NintendoLand


----------



## Duckula (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried a backup of a kiosk game before? Might be handy to compare the results with this.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(tbyte @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinoby @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone who is not going to buy Supersmashbrother is gay and have no friends, because this is a MUST BUY game
> ...


They can't detect chips, they detect that it's burned. lurk more.


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinoby @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> @xflash
> 
> mate i know that isnt supersmash brothersÂ
> 
> ...


true, but what i'm saying is, if you play a game online with the chip on, any game, and they ban you from WiFi, it doesn't matter if you actually buy SSBB, you won't be able to play it online, even with the retail version. this is the same shit that they did with 360, and now people who are banned can't connect to XBL, even if they have retail games and pay the subscription fee.


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tbyte @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Shinoby @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


false, read my original post. they can't detect the discs.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 28, 2007)

protection on consolegames wow that's new! Nintendo is doing a great job if this is real. Stuff like this keeps it fun to be a pirate but it will get cracked probably soon.


----------



## castillo (Oct 28, 2007)

So.. actually, what do the modchip do? Anyone has a tutorial explaining?


----------



## TaMs (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(tbyte @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tbyte @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


If they could detect chips they couldn't run real SMG on modded wii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And wiis chips are drive chips, they can't really be detected = you cannot be banned because of that. xbox360 has custom dvd drive firmwares adn modchips are probably different from wiis. dunno because i don't own x360.

In smg it checks the discs somehow and assumes that you have modded wii, because something is not right. so you'll get blaablaa unauthorized device error thing.


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

TaMs said:


> tbyte said:
> 
> 
> > TaMs said:
> ...





> If they could detect chips they couldn't run real SMG on modded wii.


yes they could. again, read my original post. when you run a retail game, the chip is not active. they obviously can't detect it if it's not active. but when you run a backup, the chip becomes active. it's easy to detect it at that time.



> And wiis chips are drive chips, they can't really be detected = you cannot be banned because of that. xbox360 has custom dvd drive firmwares adn modchips are probably different from wiis. dunno because i don't own x360.
> 
> In smg it checks the discs somehow and assumes that you have modded wii, because something is not right. so you'll get blaablaa unauthorized device error thing.


this is what i'm hoping for as well.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> yes. again, read my original post. when you run a retail game, the chip is not active. they obviously can't detect it if it's not active. but when you run a backup, the chip becomes active. it's easy to detect it at that time.


if it were that easy they would have been blocked way before


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

I suppose it could be either really.  People need to stop posting that it's definitely either one or the other.
It could be possible that the current copying methods aren't copying some unreadable data such as on ps2 disks.
Or it could be possible that it's detecting the mods.  I find it highly unlikely that it isn't possible to detect the mods.  I mean the chip takes the signal from the drive and changes it. All they need is some sort of algorithm to tell them that the encrypted data it's processing isn't the data originally from the disk.  And it's also possible for the chip to 'talk' to the wii otherwise how would you update the firmware on the chip?  So I find it unlikely that they have stealth mode on them.


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not necessarily, MS let the custom firmwares on Live until this May, even though they were MUCH MUCH easier to detect during the early days of 360 hacking.


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

and people, let's not forget, the system actually says that "an unauthorized device has been detected". i mean ffs, it actually says you have a modchip installed. i think it's just wishful thinking on your part that they can't detect the chips. i can understand that, i was the same way with 360, i thought dvd firmware hacking was da shit, perfect and undetectable. and now i can't even download freaking demos from xbl  :'(


----------



## lenselijer (Oct 28, 2007)

is it safe to run the update included on the smg disc on a pal wii with 3.1e firmware???


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> If they could detect chips they couldn't run real SMG on modded wii.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually as far as I know, current xbox 360 chips work on the same principle as wii chips.  They simply patch the authentication data from the drive before it even reaches the 360 hardware.
So if it's possible for that to be detected, I'm sure it's possible for wii drive chips to be detected too.


----------



## TaMs (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(tbyte @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


Naah whatever i'm not professional. I just know some stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's probably like ChrisRX said. That there's some data what cannot be dumbed and it won't work without it. Or just block that update somehow if it does have anything to do with this. But probably not.
Someone could try that 10% update trick what pal users used on metroid prime 3. So we would know if the update has anything to do with the whole new protection thing.


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> is it safe to run the update included on the smg disc on a pal wii with 3.1e firmware???


Probably not, and even if it was there is no reason to update from the SMG disk at all because it has been confirmed not working. It's not like your wii will be any exception just because you tried it.
My recommendation, don't even bother downloading this version at the moment, it won't work no how much you want to just test it.
The only people who gain from downloading this right now would be hackers.


----------



## spyke (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tbyte @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


i vote for you to test that update theory. come on, take one for the team! lol


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TaMs @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If they could detect chips they couldn't run real SMG on modded wii.
> ...


the difference is it's easy for MS to check if the dvd's firmware is the original one or a modified one. the good about the way we do this on wii is that it's a hardware mod and it's only active when you're running a backup, so if you run a retail game the console is actually in it's original, untouched state. this is why i'm hoping that they won't be able to do the same kind of banning that MS is doing with 360.

as for the problem itself, they're probably detecting it like you posted before, when you update the chips the console actually communicates with the chip directly, so it's perfectly reasonable to believe that nintendo checks for the chips this way.


----------



## kronicd (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> And it's also possible for the chip to 'talk' to the wii otherwise how would you update the firmware on the chip?Â So I find it unlikely that they have stealth mode on them.



Has anyone tried it on a chip such as the wiinja 1? That chip had no configuration options and no update functionality. Hopefully that makes it less detectable.

I'll swap my current chip out for a wiinja a little later on if nobody else does.


----------



## lenselijer (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lenselijer @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it safe to run the update included on the smg disc on a pal wii with 3.1e firmware???
> ...



i have a d2ckey chip in my wii, so i would really like to test this game, but i dont want to brick my wii.

is there anyone with a pal wii that have succesfully ran the update included on the smg disc?


----------



## robstu (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kronicd @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And it's also possible for the chip to 'talk' to the wii otherwise how would you update the firmware on the chip?Â So I find it unlikely that they have stealth mode on them.
> ...



I have a wiinja 1, just burning it now.  I'll post an update in a bit


----------



## injection18 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lenselijer @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...




I guess if you already have 3.1E firmware the update wont do nothing


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lenselijer @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


Testing on a D2CKEY is really important. Because it works differently, it does not work on modifing RAM during the execution of the game to bypass copy protection, it bypass it hardware-wise.

So please, test it for all us


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like Nintendo won this round


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(injection18 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I guess if you already have 3.1E firmware the update wont do nothing


Actually it will, game updates like this that don't seem to change the version number of the wii's firmware actually perform small updates.
Games such as boogie included support for microphones and metroid prime 3 also had a small update for something I don't know.

But this is most like to be the reason these games crash with wiibrickblocker.  The update starts and adds some file updates to the wii's firmware and then resets.  When the game tries to run now it can read the new files in the firmware and continue.
If you skip the firmware update it will try and look for the changed firmware, not find what it's looking for and simply crash.  The reason it normally hardlocks is probably because the programmers have not coded in any sort of error message for not having the correct formware as you shouldn't be able to play without updating the firmware in the first place.  So it just gets confused and hardlocks.


----------



## orangejon (Oct 28, 2007)

Downloaded game.

Tried loading once used WiiBrickBlocker on it and got a black screen.

Tried it again by inserting disk with copy of game that hadn't been BrickBlocked and it didn't recognise it.

Turned off the Wii and inserted the game to start it up.  Recognised it this time and started the update.  I let it run and it then recognised the disk.  I started the game and it came up with the #001 error message.

Worried I'd bricked it, I loaded the NTSC Metroid Prime 3 and it loaded it without any problems.

I have a PAL Wii with a WiiKey and 1.9b firmware.  My Wii is updated to 3.1E.

Hope this helps some.

Fingers crossed for a fix.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok, it seems that the update doesn't brick, now someone with D2CKey needs to test the game


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah im downloading it. I wont bother trying it, but just on the off chance someone releases a patch...


----------



## injection18 (Oct 28, 2007)

edit: sorry double post


----------



## injection18 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(injection18 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if you already have 3.1E firmware the update wont do nothing
> ...



I just meant the update shouldn't brick the wii


----------



## Thorisoka (Oct 28, 2007)

Some people shall just try to, hm, buy the game ? Let's say just to know how it feels like, as complaining about never be able to play SMG JUST because there's a supposed copy protection :/...
And this one deserves it, can't wait for the PAL release.


----------



## NaTaS69 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(orangejon @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Hope this helps some.



Try to check your Wii config plz.
Mine goes to an Opera page.


----------



## Selxis (Oct 28, 2007)

Let us together cease the fighting and instead pray united for the kind hackers out there who'll work on solving this copy protection issue.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Thorisoka @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Some people shall just try to, hm, buy the game ? Let's say just to know how it feels like, as complaining about never be able to play SMG JUST because there's a supposed copy protection :/...
> And this one deserves it, can't wait for the PAL release.


I will surely buy it. I'm just trying to play it a month before it's out


----------



## AMPonzi (Oct 28, 2007)

I wonder if it's what I speculated a while back as a method for defeating modchips, false positives.  The disc may fire off an authentication for the disc that's supposed to fail but with modchips it comes back as OK.  I'm very interested to see what develops from this.


----------



## maxpouliot (Oct 28, 2007)

Let's wait for the japanese report to check if it was the same protection. let's also wait for another Nintendo game (battalion wars) to check if it has the same protection. 

I hope that they're is a way to correct the iso image and then burn it.


----------



## orangejon (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(orangejon @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this helps some.
> ...



Erm....  How do you mean?  Which config do you mean?

On an interesting note, it seems to have recognised both copied of the game on the playing time info.  It says I played the BrickBlock version and the un blocked version for a minute each, even though I got BSOD with the BrickBlock one.


----------



## HipN (Oct 28, 2007)

face_am_cry!!!!


----------



## dsbomb (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I have just un-rar this ware and use Brick Blocker....
> I have a Pal Wii with Wii-key installed....
> When I put in SMG it comes up with SUper Mario Galaxy picture and you here Mario says "Super Mario Galxy".......
> You press "A" to continue and the screen goes black and the drive locks up....
> So if you are a hacker all you check for is where the drive locks up and you by-pass that for it to continue to boot up.....And I think this will definately work on PAL since I got boot screen to come on.....



Most importantly, does the logo at the Wii's main menu contain the stars under U R MR GAY?


----------



## LOTG (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(AMPonzi @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I wonder if it's what I speculated a while back as a method for defeating modchips, false positives.Â The disc may fire off an authentication for the disc that's supposed to fail but with modchips it comes back as OK.Â I'm very interested to see what develops from this.



That seems like a very smart idea.

Just insert the disc id's that have the false positives in the firmware (the reguarly update anyway so in eacht .x version you can add a minor "fix" and add new id's. This will keep modchip builders bussy if you would do this at random, and there is virtually no way of knowing witch disc has it until it fails! Keeps m from automizing the process.


----------



## injection18 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(LOTG @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(AMPonzi @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it's what I speculated a while back as a method for defeating modchips, false positives.  The disc may fire off an authentication for the disc that's supposed to fail but with modchips it comes back as OK.  I'm very interested to see what develops from this.
> ...



so would that mean that you could play a burnt copy of the game with an unmoded wii ? would be fun


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(AMPonzi @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I wonder if it's what I speculated a while back as a method for defeating modchips, false positives.Â The disc may fire off an authentication for the disc that's supposed to fail but with modchips it comes back as OK.Â I'm very interested to see what develops from this.


very interesting theory, but i don't see how it could work. i mean what kind of authentication request would the console ignore but the chip pick up?


----------



## AMPonzi (Oct 28, 2007)

The console wouldn't ignore it, it would just return unauthenticated.  And no it wouldn't be playable on unmodded Wiis because the disc has to be authenticated first by the Wii's internal firmware.  Maybe the game itself calls the authentication procedure.  I'm not too certain how authentication exactly works on the Wii.

Does anyone here have a CycloWiz?  I have a possible idea.  Try loading the game into the Wii so that it appears, but once the screen fades away from the Wii menu after hitting Start, flip the switch off.  I'm interested to see what happens.


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(tbyte @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(AMPonzi @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it's what I speculated a while back as a method for defeating modchips, false positives.Â The disc may fire off an authentication for the disc that's supposed to fail but with modchips it comes back as OK.Â I'm very interested to see what develops from this.
> ...


perhaps something like region code authentication.


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 28, 2007)

sorry double-post...


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

I think it's either a new support check, and they have started using new supports that aren't compatible with standard DVDs, or they have put in code to detect modchips by seeing if RAM is modified in real-time by a modchip on the support check.


----------



## HipN (Oct 28, 2007)

The game has just started Nintendo, it just started...

Man, hopefully this can be cracked quickly.


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I think it's either a new support check, and they have started using new supports that aren't compatible with standard DVDs, or they have put in code to detect modchips by seeing if RAM is modified in real-time by a modchip on the support check.


once again, can't be a modchip detection since the original copies seem to run fine on modded wii systems


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(AMPonzi @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> The console wouldn't ignore it, it would just return unauthenticated.Â And no it wouldn't be playable on unmodded Wiis because the disc has to be authenticated first by the Wii's internal firmware.Â Maybe the game itself calls the authentication procedure.Â I'm not too certain how authentication exactly works on the Wii.


k, i know what you mean now. so the game would spoof a DVD-R authentication request for example, which normal consoles would throw back unauthenticated but the chip would authenticate it.

this is actually an extremely clever idea, i'm surprised they didn't do this on other consoles.

the only reason i can think of when this wouldn't work is if the system only accepted auth requests when booting a game, and it'd just ignore them after that.


----------



## kedest (Oct 28, 2007)

once again, can't be a modchip detection since the original copies seem to run fine on modded wii systems

[/quote]

Perhaps it cán detect the modchip, but doesn't care if the game itself is original. Because that means you have paid for it.


----------



## lozislove (Oct 28, 2007)

Just wondering, has anyone tried blocking the .iso update (it has an update, right?) using a program called Wiizle Diizle Shiizle? It's a program that patches the region and blocks updates. I wouldn't have a clue if this would be any help, but perhaps it's worth a try? But since SMG has new copy protection it'll most likely do nothing.

Sorry if my idea is silly or something. I just want to help and play the game as much as everyone else. =p


----------



## WarioIta (Oct 28, 2007)

as far as I know, modchips, once wii is in debug mode, turn off. so I think the real problem is in the dumper; I think someone should figure out a way for create a valid dump. Anyway, original game is working on modded consoles, dose not it?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's either a new support check, and they have started using new supports that aren't compatible with standard DVDs, or they have put in code to detect modchips by seeing if RAM is modified in real-time by a modchip on the support check.
> ...


Wii doesn't go in Debug mode (otherwise we would have homebrew, now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) It's the drive that goes in Debug mode, allowing RAM to be modified.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

Someone try burning it using Dual Layer disk.


----------



## tgc_9013 (Oct 28, 2007)

Could someone try this?

-Load a different game like Super Paper Mario.
-Let the game boot.
-Quickly swap the disk with the Super Mario Galaxy disk before the game actually begins.


----------



## tgc_9013 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Someone try burning it using Dual Layer disk.


That's no use, if it were a dual layer disk, the ISO would be 8-9GB.


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

someone with d2ckey or wiinja1, please try running this


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Someone try burning it using Dual Layer disk.


lawl, maybe it's a dvd9 game and they've dumped it as dvd5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but then again that wouldn't explain the error message


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone try burning it using Dual Layer disk.
> ...


The game doesn't need to be 9GB for it to use Dual Layer. Nintendo could've just assumed all modchips don't have dual layer support.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Could someone try this?
> 
> -Load a different game like Super Paper Mario.
> -Let the game boot.
> ...



Thought about it. Instead, it could explain it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wii can check the support type, like any drive


----------



## AMPonzi (Oct 28, 2007)

Look at GT4 on PS2, easily could've been a DVD5 with just a little more ripping.  It's a possibility, can't ignore that.  Wish I had a copy of the original cause you can usually tell by looking at it if it's a DVD9.


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 28, 2007)

already succeeded play?


----------



## shyducky (Oct 28, 2007)

can someone check the booktype bitsetting from the original dvd? thanks in advance...


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(AMPonzi @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Look at GT4 on PS2, easily could've been a DVD5 with just a little more ripping.Â It's a possibility, can't ignore that.Â Wish I had a copy of the original cause you can usually tell by looking at it if it's a DVD9.


It's not so easy on Wii. Initially, everyone thought that even Wii Sports was on a DL. From what we know, Nintendo supports are similiar to DVD (or are DVD, but with some booktype change, or similiar) but not DVDs. Modchips exactly do that, ignore the support type, and let DVDs boot.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Oct 28, 2007)

a friend tested smg on his jpn wii. it dosn't work, black screen. 
it seens the game ist multi:


----------



## robstu (Oct 28, 2007)

Does not work on Wiinja v1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get the same Error 001


----------



## Hit (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Disco @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this is fake, becouse if it is true....then we are screwed 'couse every new game will have this protection!!
> ...


You'r fucking stupid?
Modchips = No games sold to Modchippers but to normal wii's
No Modchips/Patch= Games sol to modchippers and to normal wii's
Which means if modchippers stop playing wii there wont be diffrence
SO STFU
Nintendo does his best to make a good console and you freakin faggot(If the stop illegal copy's Wii will die) LOSER!


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> a friend tested smg on his jpn wii. it dosn't work, black screen.
> it seens the game ist multi:


just a black screen, no japanese error message? interesting


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dernettemann1983 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> a friend tested smg on his jpn wii. it dosn't work, black screen.
> it seens the game ist multi:


Hey, no UR MR GAY message


----------



## helldoc (Oct 28, 2007)

Good news, the game work fine with d2ckey!
I burned on Verbatin dvd-r at 4x without any patching!


----------



## adzix (Oct 28, 2007)

get bent, troll


----------



## robstu (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Good news, the game work fine with d2ckey!
> I burned on Verbatin dvd-r at 4x without any patching!



obligatory "proof" post


----------



## AMPonzi (Oct 28, 2007)

I call bullshit on that one... 1 post joined today, yeah...


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 28, 2007)

yes i heard elsewhere d2ckey runs it fine.. unless it was being faked.


----------



## kronicd (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Good news, the game work fine with d2ckey!
> I burned on Verbatin dvd-r at 4x without any patching!



Cool! What region are you in?

If we get a few more confirmations of this I think we can conclude it detects the code injected into the MCU.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 28, 2007)

yes i heard elsewhere d2ckey runs it fine.. unless it was being faked.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Good news, the game work fine with d2ckey!
> I burned on Verbatin dvd-r at 4x without any patching!


Wait wait... Maybe he's not a troll. After all I made a lot of post explaining why the game would work on a D2CKEY. Now they only thing is PROOF. And a lot more of people saying the same thing


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quite sad, that i don't have a d2ckey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good Morning everybody


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

I think you guy sare making a much bigger deal over this than you should be.

1. It's impossible for the Wii to detect drive chips.

2. Super Mario Galaxy is probably scanning the Wii's firmware before launching. If you run Mario Galaxy without the right firmware, even if you bypass the update, it won't run.

We know it's not a modchip problem because authentic Mario Galaxy games will run on the system. That has already been confirmed multiple times.

Just wait for the US version and don't remove the auto-update.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

Whats d2ckey?


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I think you guy sare making a much bigger deal over this than you should be.
> 
> 1. It's impossible for the Wii to detect drive chips.
> 
> ...




......
As mentioned many times before...
The original disc work because the chip isn't aktiv then
and THIS IS THE US VERSION


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## unr (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hit @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> You'r fucking stupid?
> Modchips = No games sold to Modchippers but to normal wii's
> No Modchips/Patch= Games sol to modchippers and to normal wii's
> Which means if modchippers stop playing wii there wont be diffrence
> ...


It`s not that simple. From marketing standpoint, blocking modchips would equal Nintendo shooting itself in the foot. Here`s why:
1. Lots and lots of bad press due to ton of bricked (/unable to run backups) Wiis and people badmouthing N from countries where chips are legal.
2. Chippers pay for console and accessories. I would not consider buying Wii at the moment if I would know that I will be unable to mod it.
3. Once in a while a masterpiece comes out that you would normally not even dream of buying, but after trying it you just HAVE to go out and throw money at Nintendo for releasing it (this might not be the case with Wii at the moment, but just look at DS!).


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I think you guy sare making a much bigger deal over this than you should be.
> 
> 1. It's impossible for the Wii to detect drive chips.
> 
> ...



1. I have already explained how it would be possible to detect drive chips.

2. Absolutely not. Why would on earth work with the original and not with a copy, if it's only a matter of Firmware? And also, that would prevent a lot of people that will buy the game from playing it, because a lot of people that have unmodded Wiis don't care nor know about firmware versions.

It could be, as I explained


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I think you guy sare making a much bigger deal over this than you should be.
> 
> 1. It's impossible for the Wii to detect drive chips.



That's a myth that's been around far too long. It's far from impossible.


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(robstu @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Does not work on Wiinja v1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. there goes the chip fw update theory


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

Probably doesn't work on WiiKey, else we'd know about it by now.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Probably doesn't work on WiiKey, else we'd know about it by now.
> 
> It doesn't work, already tested.
> 
> ...


Well said, pal


----------



## injection18 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 28 2007 said:


>



and what does that mean ???


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

By the way, wouldn't it be crazy if it was designed to search for a demo Wii unit? We already know there's a slightly different hardware signature for demo units (like the timer, among other things).


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

I think it needs to be added to the first post that people should read the ENTIRE THREAD before posting the same stupid comments over and over again.


----------



## 1Up (Oct 28, 2007)

.


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(injection18 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and what does that mean ???




probado con wiikey me llega solo hasta esa pantalla.

Tested in wiikey, show me this screen

luego me da error 

then gives me this error


----------



## gnorilgrande (Oct 28, 2007)

Error #001
found a device not authorized

This is the (italian) error when i try to run SMG on my wii pal fw 3.0e whit wiinja v1
the other game run fine. The "protection" it's in the game and not in the firmware, then i think we can forgot SMG backup or original in wii modded.


----------



## tbyte (Oct 28, 2007)

does the d2ckey have some kind of stealth code built into it or does it just use a different method for booting?

it's highly probable now that the game isn't detecting the disc or the chip themselves, but it detects the actual method of booting. if it really works with d2ckey, that is.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> By the way, wouldn't it be crazy if it was designed to search for a demo Wii unit? We already know there's a slightly different hardware signature for demo units (like the timer, among other things).



No, because it works on normal retail Wiis, when original


----------



## yus786 (Oct 28, 2007)

hmm so is this working on the d2ckey, how many people have confirmed it?

regards

yus786


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

I call BS on that rumor saying it's running fine on D2Ckey.


and I don't really care if it's running or not, because there's always a way to circumvent (or should I say, "cirsumsvent"? :gob:  ) that kind of problem.
If a solution is found after the game's released, then so be it, buy or import the game if you want to play it that hard (which I do, that's why I'll import a US copy)


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(tbyte @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> does the d2ckey have some kind of stealth code built into it or does it just use a different method for booting?
> 
> it's highly probable now that the game isn't detecting the disc or the chip themselves, but it detects the actual method of booting. if it really works with d2ckey, that is.


I haven't read up on the d2ckey much but as far as I can tell, current modchips alter the data written in the drives memory where as the d2ckey alters the data directly on the line.

So theoretically if nintendo's method of checking for drivemods is checking if the contents of the drives ram has been altered then the d2ckey might work.

THAT IS THEORETICALLY THOUGH.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tbyte @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > does the d2ckey have some kind of stealth code built into it or does it just use a different method for booting?
> ...


Exactly what I explained until now. So SMG working on D2CKey is perfectly possible


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 28, 2007)

....ahh

SMG working on D2CKey, or not?


----------



## kedest (Oct 28, 2007)

Is the d2ckey really only for d2c wii's or will it work on d2a/b too?


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Exactly what I explained until now. So SMG working on D2CKey is perfectly possible


Well maybe not *perfectly* possible, but potentially possible


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 28, 2007)

re-ripping a backup and then burning it again wouldnt do much right?


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey guys I have an idea ! Since it's meant to be in a kiosk, maybe it doesn't work because it detects it's not a kiosk 





Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm tired of reading this same question all over since friday... Must've been asked at least a hundred times on every forum...


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope.  You'd only end up with an exact copy of a disk that doesn't work.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what I explained until now. So SMG working on D2CKey is perfectly possible
> ...


Yeah, correct


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Hey guys I have an idea ! Since it's meant to be in a kiosk, maybe it doesn't work because it detects it's not a kiosk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're not totally right:

first question was: "when is it gonna be available for download"

now it's "why isn't it working"



sinon, marrante ta "blague"


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

hey, so JavTheGreat was right after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the fake alert was fake !


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> hey, so JavTheGreat was right after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People should not call someone a liar unless they are sure or have some evidence


----------



## helldoc (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's the proof thats its working with d2ckey
http://media.putfile.com/Mario-Galaxy-Backup-on-d2ckey


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 28, 2007)

is anyone having problems with GBAtemp? it keeps saying error #101 unauthorised device detected or something!!


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Here's the proof thats its working with d2ckey
> http://media.putfile.com/Mario-Galaxy-Backup-on-d2ckey


I was right. W00t. Cool, I must have guessed the thing, it seems.


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

so we've gonna wait for a firmware upgrade on our chip.


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Here's the proof thats its working with d2ckey
> http://media.putfile.com/Mario-Galaxy-Backup-on-d2ckey


Thanks for that, won't stop people claiming it's a fake though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  At least now we know that it's most probably detecting modchips by checking for alterations in the drives memory.
Maybe it should be added to the first post along with the big red text to stop people asking.

I would get a d2ckey if it werent 30 or so wires to install.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 28, 2007)

least it shows the USA one working on PAL consoles.

Could the chips be updated to combat this if it works on d2ckey then? getting an update out of the wiikey team is gonna be hard though..


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

Let's hope an upgrade is out soon, or I fear we'll all end up getting a D2CKey in the next months


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> so we've gonna wait for a firmware upgrade on our chip.


It won't happen.  The d2ckey functions completely differently to other chips.  So it's something that not even a chip firmware update will fix.


----------



## Teun (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kedest @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Is the d2ckey really only for d2c wii's or will it work on d2a/b too?


I believe it's only for d2c wii's, but I'm not 100% sure..


----------



## helldoc (Oct 28, 2007)

Some quick info : its not a pal console, its a ntsc console with french language selected... The french translation is quite weird ... They use some Quebec slang like : C'est sa, demême and Vas-y, envoye!


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

But is the D2Ckey working on other chips ?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > so we've gonna wait for a firmware upgrade on our chip.
> ...


Yeah, Nintendo on the US releases puts Quebec French, instead of traditional French. The same happened with Zelda: PH.


----------



## DarkCamui (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> But is the D2Ckey working on other chips ?



No!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 28, 2007)

That's because you guys haven't been playing it with an SD card in the Wii. Try it with an SD card and enjoy!


----------



## adgloride (Oct 28, 2007)

It took so long for the wiikey to update last time.  We might get to play Super Mario Galaxy next year.  But maybe it just needs to be dumped differently or something for it to work.  If not we might have to buy the original


----------



## mrchew (Oct 28, 2007)

y'all r all going to hell for braking the 8th commandant


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

so if you're true we're stuck, I really hope other chips than d2ckey will be able to run the backup


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

OpenWii ftw.


----------



## mikagami (Oct 28, 2007)

Works perfectly on D2CKey.  Really fun game, gonna go back to playing.


----------



## robstu (Oct 28, 2007)

Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_Proper_ReadNFO_Wii-PROMiNENT

NOTE: Now that the weekend is over, we had a chance to really hack this one. All props go to SpinXter for his mad skills. As for Nintendo.. owned again! Njoy this proper release.


----------



## htoxad (Oct 28, 2007)

Proper working on non-D2Cs?


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

Whats the difference between D2C and D2B?

Robstu, this means Galaxy works on all Wii's now?


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

Whats the difference between D2C and D2B?

Robstu, this means Galaxy works on all Wii's now?


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_Proper_ReadNFO_Wii-PROMiNENT -> nice joke.

sure it does not exist.


----------



## mrchew (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(mrchew @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> y'all r all going to hell for braking the 8th commandantÂ



buy the game ???


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(robstu @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_Proper_ReadNFO_Wii-PROMiNENT
> 
> NOTE: Now that the weekend is over, we had a chance to really hack this one. All props go to SpinXter for his mad skills. As for Nintendo.. owned again! Njoy this proper release.
> 
> ...


Ok, it's official. Now someone only needs to change my member title to "L33t Wii Techmaster" :rotfl:


----------



## adgloride (Oct 28, 2007)

Thinking about it if the actual game can detect the presence of a modchip.  Then the original won't work either.  Though they did claim that you could switch the wiikey off somehow.


----------



## JeppeFah (Oct 28, 2007)

So it works with d2ckey, anyone know if they are making any progress of getting it to work with WiiKey? 
Sorry for asking but WiiKey doesent have anything to do with d2ckey?


----------



## Scarboy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> OpenWii ftw.



Doesn't work on OpenWii either.


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Thinking about it if the actual game can detect the presence of a modchip.Â Then the original won't work either.Â Though they did claim that you could switch the wiikey off somehow.


Read the thread before posting.  Modchips disable themselves and are therefore undetectable if an original game is inserted.  So an original copy of SMG works.


----------



## lenselijer (Oct 28, 2007)

anyone here with a pal d2ckey wii?

i got the game but i dont know if i can start the updater


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

Even if it might not work, did someone try on a wiinja deluxe ?


----------



## lettuce (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it ok to ask for a wearz site for wii release info??


----------



## robstu (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Even it might not work, did someone try on a wiinja deluxe ?




yes it doesnt work


----------



## RyuKakashi (Oct 28, 2007)

has anyone tried wiifree 2.45?


----------



## theman69 (Oct 28, 2007)

This release currently only works on the D2CKEY modchip. NO OTHER modchips support the game yet. Please read the full thread before asking questions!

They just added "Please read the full thread before asking questions!"  LMAO


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> anyone here with a pal d2ckey wii?
> 
> i got the game but i dont know if i can start the updater


People said it's safe to update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ANY DRIVE-CHIP WON'T WORK, so no WiiFree, OpenWii, YAOSM, WiiKey, WiiNinja or others won't work!*

Only D2CKey because it works differently than others modchips.


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 28, 2007)

Can you install a D2C key in a non d2c wii?


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

Does the D2CKey modchip only work on D2C Wii's?


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

it would be really md buying another chip juste for this game


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 28, 2007)

EDIT: whoops, wrong window


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

OK guys, just tested a theory and it should apply to mario galaxy also.  Here's my test and results.

1. Insert Wii backup disk
2. Disk shows up in menu
3. remove modchip (mine's external)
4. Press "Play" on the game channel
5. game boots.

Someone try it with Mario Galaxy, as I don't have it yet.  But it seems that this will be a  super quick fix for chip coders.  Run the code for only a second to patch the game, and turn the chip off.


----------



## Hit (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hit @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You'r fucking stupid?
> ...


Well at the moment i'm buying wii games because there is no proper modchip out yet
I'm not having problems with it at all, normally when i download a game i play it once when i buy a game i play it very much


----------



## xbandaidx (Oct 28, 2007)

According to this screenshot and this NFO file



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Title: Super Mario Galaxy
> Date: 28/10/07
> System: WII
> Region: NTSC
> ...



Supposely this (proper release) is going around but still don't know anyhting.


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> OK guys, just tested a theory and it should apply to mario galaxy also.Â Here's my test and results.
> 
> 1. Insert Wii backup disk
> 2. Disk shows up in menu
> ...


Hmmmm that's quite interesting.   Thanks for that.
I suppose the openwii would be the easiest to modify code on to test this theory.


----------



## dsbomb (Oct 28, 2007)

Hehe, it would become REALLY expensive if older Wiis didn't work with D2Ckey.  Then you'd need a second D2C Wii, D2CKey, just play official Nintendo games in the future.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

So it works on WiiKey?


----------



## DarkCamui (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> According to this screenshot and this NFO file
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice a proper with the same filenames as the original, fake.


----------



## RadicalWall (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> OK guys, just tested a theory and it should apply to mario galaxy also.Â Here's my test and results.
> 
> 1. Insert Wii backup disk
> 2. Disk shows up in menu
> ...



If you recall using the old parallel port method of booting, it only needs to run for a second then no more information is sent.

I imagine the chips work the same way, and that once the info is sent to the drive you're detected.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> So it works on WiiKey?



Made my day.


----------



## xbandaidx (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkCamui @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > According to this screenshot and this NFO file
> ...




Ahh the filename isn't the same? see the 8? The original was p-smg.* this one is p-smg8.*  why an 8? I have no friggin clue.


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> So it works on WiiKey?



N
O

I
T

D
O
E
S

*
N
O
T*


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

This is very possible.  I just feel that the game is detecting the chip and not the Wii.  If anyone can try it, it'd be cool.  I won't be able to post my results for another 3-4 hours.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> OK guys, just tested a theory and it should apply to mario galaxy also.Â Here's my test and results.
> 
> 1. Insert Wii backup disk
> 2. Disk shows up in menu
> ...


Yeah, it should work... But not too much people have an external modchip


----------



## robstu (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> So it works on WiiKey?


are you stupid?


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Yeah, it should work... But not too much people have an external modchip



No, it shouldn't work.  It could work.


----------



## RadicalWall (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys, just tested a theory and it should apply to mario galaxy also.  Here's my test and results.
> ...



Well the good news is that in the unlikely event that it _does_ work, we can all just parallel port it.

I still say its very unlikely.


----------



## Vulpix (Oct 28, 2007)

http://media.putfile.com/Mario-Galaxy-Backup-on-d2ckey


----------



## helldoc (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/123205.html

I've also posted my vid on gametrailers, last 2 seconds are not cutted by the stupid ads


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Vulpix @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> http://media.putfile.com/Mario-Galaxy-Backup-on-d2ckey



Yeah we know. You're late. That's so 5 pages ago...


----------



## RadicalWall (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Ahh the filename isn't the same? see the 8? The original was p-smg.* this one is p-smg8.*Â why an 8? I have no friggin clue.



Actually if you check the original nfo where they say it doesn't work, the filename has always been p-smg8.

Besides, a fix like that would prompt a bigger name change. like PROPER, or FIXED.


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

Seriously no one around here has homemade chips that they knew they were going to have to update and made an external socket?  Someone man up and test my theory.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it should work... But not too much people have an external modchip
> ...


It should, because all you need is to bypass the initial Support Check, after that if you start the game, no error should come up, as the modchip is not present.


----------



## Nekobibu (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(robstu @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So it works on WiiKey?
> ...


He's probably talking about this new "proper" version... and as far as I know, at the time we're writing, nobody's tested it. So the question is not stupid. Just full of hopes. ^^


----------



## WarioIta (Oct 28, 2007)

is possible to create a firmware chip that allows the chip to turn off itself after the booting is done? i think that if it's possible, probably any chip can be fixed. the main problem is that wiikey's team won't release an update so soon, and that bastards haven't released the updater source code. Most wii have a wiikey, so someone should create a wiikey-flasher


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope the proper release is real, not fake.  O well, vbr and conr will keep me busy till a real fix if its fake.


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> It should, because all you need is to bypass the initial Support Check, after that if you start the game, no error should come up, as the modchip is not present.



Right, but you and I might not have the best of understanding of how the chips do what they do.  It's possible that they modify some code in the Drive's ram and that code stays modified into the boot.  And the Galaxy disk could be checking the ram and not the lines to the chips injecting the code.  If this is true, my workaround will not work around the copy protection in the Galaxy disk.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(WarioIta @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> is possible to create a firmware chip that allows the chip to turn off itself after the booting is done? i think that if it's possible, probably any chip can be fixed. the main problem is that wiikey's team won't release an update so soon, and that bastards haven't released the updater source code. Most wii have a wiikey, so someone should create a wiikey-flasher


It's not difficult. They should just change a little the code. I think the first to support SMG will be OpenWii, WiiFree and YAOSM.

But, seriously, someone should really create a Wiikey-Flasher, Team Wiikey is soooo slow...


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(WarioIta @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> is possible to create a firmware chip that allows the chip to turn off itself after the booting is done? i think that if it's possible, probably any chip can be fixed. the main problem is that wiikey's team won't release an update so soon, and that bastards haven't released the updater source code. Most wii have a wiikey, so someone should create a wiikey-flasher





yeah, calling them bastards will make them want to release an update faster


----------



## Scarboy (Oct 28, 2007)

Tested with OpenWii and then removed at the channel screen, doesn't work. I still get the same 001 error. While my wii is open, feel free to throw out any other crazy suggesting because I doubt they're going to work.


----------



## Scarboy (Oct 28, 2007)

Tested with OpenWii and then removed at the channel screen, doesn't work. I still get the same 001 error. While my wii is open, feel free to throw out any other crazy suggesting because I doubt they're going to work.


----------



## reektan (Oct 28, 2007)

Why is everyone looking at the filenames, when the directory showing the release name is the worse fake I have ever seen in my life! The font isn't even close


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 28, 2007)

No surprise it doesnt work.
Looks like ppl figured that the game detect the use of the chip by looking at the ram. Removing the chip do not empty the ram.


----------



## RadicalWall (Oct 28, 2007)

Im telling you guys, the chips _are_ only active at the channel screen. 

They sense the disc insertion, send some info, and then shut off, and yes it stays in the ram of the dvd drive. The D2C chip however lost the WriteRAM function so the D2C chip modifies information on the fly, so when SMG checks the drive ram it shows up fine.

If there is a way around this with old modchips its not going to be simple.


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for testing my theory Scarboy.  Sucks it doesn't work, but that's the scientific method.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Here's the proof thats its working with d2ckey
> http://media.putfile.com/Mario-Galaxy-Backup-on-d2ckey


FAKE!

U CAN C TEH SCREEEN CHANGE DURNINGNG TEHHE MUVIE AT 1:29!!!1!111!1!2!!


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RadicalWall @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> If there is a way around this with old modchips its not going to be simple.


Right, not simple at best. Changing the patch routine like that with a firmware upgrade isn't easy :/.


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the proof thats its working with d2ckey
> ...



old + 404 funny not found


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> So it works on WiiKey?


yes


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So it works on WiiKey?
> ...


liar


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I think you'll find that there's a huge difference between US English and English English.



Yes, one is a real language and the other a mere bastardisation that makes sense to less people than live on the moon.


----------



## Jace100 (Oct 28, 2007)

I am hopeful for the proper.  The nfo has the following note



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> NOTE: Now that the weekend is over, we had a chance to really hack this one. All props go to SpinXter for his mad skills. As for Nintendo.. owned again! Njoy this proper release.


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So it works on WiiKey?
> ...



I see what you did there


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Jace100 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I am hopeful for the proper.Â The nfo has the following note
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great "News". This was posted 100 times on the last 10 pages.. but who cares?
.... -,-'


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Jace100 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I am hopeful for the proper.Â The nfo has the following note
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They say it's fake.


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

I keep seeing that nfo being posted over hopeful forums but I haven't seen the actual files on any torrent sites or usenet yet.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll find that there's a huge difference between US English and English English.
> ...


Are you really from Zimbabwe?


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 28, 2007)

*--->
They working on other chips?*


----------



## Rulza (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(GueliasP @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> *--->
> When working on other chips?*


... what?


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(GueliasP @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> *--->
> When working on other chips?*


stop asking when someone founds a trick, be sure that the news will pop all over the intarwebs


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 28, 2007)

In about 5 minutes?


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 28, 2007)

I might be "new" here...and I might not be native English speaking...

But what makes you even think that question will/can/would be answerd here at this moment in time?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(MrMojo83 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I might be "new" here...and I might not be native English speaking...
> 
> But what makes you even think that question will/can/would be answerd here at this moment in time?


Yes, it will not answered here at this moment, so, all of you, go get some sleep


----------



## WarioIta (Oct 28, 2007)

but if it dose not  works on both 2DC and normal chipset, it could be a dumping problem! anyway, I think that anyone will need to change the chip.


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GueliasP @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *--->
> ...


Sorry, my english is bad.

I wanted to know if they are giving a way to work in other chips. You understand me?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(WarioIta @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> but if it dose notÂ works on both 2DC and normal chipset, it could be a dumping problem! anyway, I think that anyone will need to change the chip.


It works on D2C with D2CKey, confirmed.


----------



## Jace100 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChrisRX @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I keep seeing that nfo being posted over hopeful forums but I haven't seen the actual files on any torrent sites or usenet yet.




It's on IRC.


----------



## rest0re (Oct 28, 2007)

jesus, whut. it's here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 god damn it. this betta be good bitch, right? ninty...


----------



## burnsams (Oct 28, 2007)

Guelias, ta todomundo tentando, desencana agora cara , quando rolar alguma novidade vc vai ficar sabendo... Abraços

Guelias, everyone is trying, stop asking these questions now, when we have any news you will know.


----------



## helldoc (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the proof thats its working with d2ckey
> ...



I'm currently uploading another video to show you thats its really working... I don't really understand why do you think I could waste my time making a fake video of a backup working...  I would need another wii + the original Mario Galaxy... and it would be pointless!


----------



## malacai (Oct 28, 2007)

I can confirm  Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_Proper_ReadNFO_Wii-PROMiNENT is sure a FAKE there is NO PRE what so ever on a PROPER release. u fakkas who spread this kind of rumor, u got yer selves a real HARDON when u make people FEEL hope?

well my english suxx.. but its Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_Proper_ReadNFO_Wii-PROMiNENT is NOT PRE´ED!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 28, 2007)

Does it work on WiiKey?




Sorry, just like irritating you guys.


----------



## WarioIta (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WarioIta @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > but if it dose notÂ works on both 2DC and normal chipset, it could be a dumping problem! anyway, I think that anyone will need to change the chip.
> ...


the video is a fake, isn't it? so if the video is a fake, probably the D2C compatibility is a fake. no problems, because i'm planning to change the chip once a new stable is out


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



hahaha he was kidding


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(burnsams @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Guelias, ta todomundo tentando, desencana agora cara , quando rolar alguma novidade vc vai ficar sabendo... Abraços
> 
> Guelias, everyone is trying, stop asking these questions now, when we have any news you will know.



Oh, Thanks man!


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(WarioIta @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(WarioIta @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


No it's real, because D2CKey works completely different from other Modchips, so, Nintendo didn't protect SMG from it.


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(WarioIta @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(WarioIta @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...




... its not fake...shroomy just winded everyone up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Planning to change chip? to what? If you are implying on switching from non d2c to d2c Id advise you to save that money since it will meerly leave you with a non working wii.


----------



## helldoc (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


http://media.putfile.com/Mario-Galaxy-Backup-Proof-2


----------



## Reduxed (Oct 28, 2007)

hooray for hackers!!


----------



## Scarboy (Oct 28, 2007)

helldoc said:


> helldoc said:
> 
> 
> > modshroom128 said:
> ...


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MrMojo83 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be "new" here...and I might not be native English speaking...
> ...


hey, it's only 6pm here, I'm not going to sleep anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Off I go to play some PES now


----------



## Rulza (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to try SMG on my Wii with Wiikey now for no reason... lol


----------



## rest0re (Oct 28, 2007)

Lamers, idiots, kids: STFU


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

I just confirmed that it doesn't work on a NSTC Wii with WiiKey, but it DOES prompt a firmware update. Not sure if it's harmless or not.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


Thank you for your time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think now more people will believe that it's real.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Scarboy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Why aren't you playing the game instead of trying to prove to some guy on an internet forum that it really works on your Wii?




Because he wants to show us that HE can play the game and we can't *smiles*
(just kidding)


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I'm going to try SMG on my Wii with Wiikey now for no reason... lol



for somereason if this new security patch works as some have riddled out I would advise someone to do this.
Since afaik you still cannot go back in firmware...this could then result in hindering playing this game when a patch comes out...


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I just confirmed that it doesn't work on a NSTC Wii with WiiKey, but it DOES prompt a firmware update. Not sure if it's harmless or not.


A lot of people say it's harmless


----------



## blindr (Oct 28, 2007)

we should prolly wait for the retail copy dump and see if that works.


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

Patch is harmless, I can still play all my old Wii games. I think it's just the standard 3.0U patch.


----------



## the_watcher87 (Oct 28, 2007)

on that note, is this a retail dump or a dump of a kiosk copy?


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(blindr @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> we should prolly wait for the retail copy dump and see if that works.


It is a retail copy. This isn't the kiosk one.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(blindr @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> we should prolly wait for the retail copy dump and see if that works.


This IS the retail copy dump. Some people with D2CKey are playing with it right now.

I don't think "DEMO" Wii Games exist. What makes a Wii Game "DEMO" it's only a Kiosk Wii.


----------



## xflash (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Vulpix @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://media.putfile.com/Mario-Galaxy-Backup-on-d2ckey
> ...


lol

anyway why is it that it only works on a d2ckey chip and not the others?


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

because d2ckey does not work the same way as the other chips do


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.wiili.org/index.php/Drivechip

There's a very popular myth concerning the current Wii drivechips: many people believe that it's technically impossible for Nintendo to detect them. People who believe this will usually mention reasons like "they don't even modify the Wii or the DVD-Drive-Firmware, so they can't be detected!". The fact that the Wii drivechip makers solicit their products with buzzwords like "Stealth" supports this myth as well. 

But fact is: At the latest when you're running a backup disc, ALL the current Wii drivechips can theoretically be detected. In fact, it would be quite easy for Nintendo to do so. 

All current Wii drivechips work by connecting to an unused serial debug port of the DVD drive controller (that's that DMS/D2A/D2B thingy you've heard of). This debug port can for example be used to read/write the RAM used by the DVD controller, and that's exactly what the current drivechips do: To make backup discs work, these drivechips must modify the DVD controller RAM in some way. Now what makes the drivechips detectable is that the Wii can read/write that RAM too (in fact even gamecube software can do that - just remember how GCOS can read your DVD drive date/version, or how gamecube homebrew discs can be used to update the drivechip firmware), so it can check for any unusual changes in the DVD controller RAM that can only be caused by a drivechip. Maybe the easiest way of doing so would be to check a special memory location that unlocks the DVD controller memory. About the first thing ALL current drivechips need to do to get backups running is to write the value 0x41 to that memory location. Check the source of dvdtool or any open source modchip you like and you'll see that it's true. Periodically checking that special memory location for that special value would be enough for Nintendo to detect all current drivechips. There would be no way of tricking that mechanism in order to get backups running. And so what ? This IS the value the wii firmware MUST read when an original game is inserted, else it won't play. In my opinion, it isn't a way for nintendo to detect a modchip. 

Starting with Wii firmware version 3.0, firmware updates are accompanied with a warning message that the update might "cause inoperability" if the Wii has an "unauthorized technical modification". Chances are this message just appears to warn owners of modded Wiis about the risk of bricking their console when running a different-region game that tries to install a different region firmware update. But with Wii drivechips being out for six months now, the risk that a new firmware update is indeed capable of detecting drivechips is growing and growing; if Nintendo really wants to fight modchips, they should have been able to develop effective strategies by now - the example above shows how easy it would be. And remember, a newly released firmware update that doesn't seem to affect modchips can be deceptive; remember how Microsoft waited for months before they banned owners of modded 360s. 

So if you think about updating the Wii firmware to versions >= 3.0, remember that there always remains a chance that they are not really mod-safe.

http://www.wiili.org/index.php/Drivechip


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Vulpix @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


I explained it a LOOOOT of posts ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It uses a new copy-protection bypass technique (this time it's hardware, not software), that Nintendo still doesn't know about


----------



## Zhark (Oct 28, 2007)

Let's give it time

I for one won't try updates without knowing it won't brick my modded wii. There is plenty of games to try in the meantime. The crysis demo just came out, Hellgate London will be out in a few days, as well as Guitar Hero III. Hell, I haven't even finished bioshock or Zelda PH.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry, double post, problem with the database


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 28, 2007)

Coz it has 29 wires!


----------



## Hooya (Oct 28, 2007)

I guess the Wilip people or whatever it's called need to come up with their D2C adapter soon!


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I guess the Wilip people or whatever it's called need to come up with their D2C adapter soon!


Let's hope so, but I don't really see it possible, seeing how much wires the D2CKey has. It has wires all over the place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I saw the alternative soldering points only, not the official ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would be pretty possible to do it


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the Wilip people or whatever it's called need to come up with their D2C adapter soon!
> ...



http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=22169

apparently, there's some 5 wires only method on the way, but still... I'm not importing another wii


----------



## darkdreamr (Oct 28, 2007)

ok retarded train of thought.  

when dumping do you think it matters what chip they had while dumping it? 

if it was dumped using a D2C mod mabey it would only be compatable because of a different style of wiring?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(darkdreamr @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> ok retarded train of thought.Â
> 
> when dumping do you think it matters what chip they had while dumping it?
> 
> if it was dumped using a D2C mod mabey it would only be compatable because of a different style of wiring?


No, they probably dumped it using a modified LG drive, like all the other releases.


----------



## darkdreamr (Oct 28, 2007)

lol the D2CKEY website is already boasting their accomplishment.

Super Mario Galaxy + D2CKey = True! - 2007-10-29
Various sites are reporting that backups of Super Mario Galaxy are working with D2CKey, but not with any other modchips! We have tested the USA version of SMG and can confirm that it does in fact work on the USA NTSC Wii with D2CKey. The USA version of SMG will not work on other region consoles, but we are confident that other region versions of the game will work on other region consoles. We will post more news about this as soon as we can obtain original game discs from the other regions to test.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(helldoc @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


hahaha i was jokin


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 28, 2007)

But D2CKey does not work with DMS, D2A, and D2B chipsets!!! Instead of leaving the D2C guys out, ironically this time the older Wiis are being left out!


----------



## PlayingKarrde (Oct 28, 2007)

Does this mean that if one were to buy this game it wouldn't run without using the update on the disc? And if so it would brick your Wii?

Damn... cause I was actually planning on buying this but not if it's going to kill my Wii.

If this is a new trend for Nintendo games then I guess I won't be buying anymore Wii games, only waiting until they are cracked. That really sucks.

I guess I could hope for a WiiKey update to allow playing of them, but who knows if that will come.


----------



## jergens (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(PlayingKarrde @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Does this mean that if one were to buy this game it wouldn't run without using the update on the disc? And if so it would brick your Wii?
> 
> Damn... cause I was actually planning on buying this but not if it's going to kill my Wii.
> 
> ...


The update will not affect your ability to play the backups you already have, as mentioned a trillion times already in this thread. There is no harm in purchasing and playing the original.


----------



## PlayingKarrde (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry I actually copy pasted this from another thread but forgot to proof read :/

I actually know it won't kill my Wii, but if it DOES mean I won't be able to play anymore new originals due to increased protection then that kinda sucks. I like owning games that I really like. Mario Galaxy was one. Having a collection made up completely of backups kinda takes away the value of the games you're playing (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 28, 2007)

There will be no update for Wiikey.  All drivechips write value 0x41 to the DVD RAM, and that's what Nintendo checks for.

D2CKey works only because Nintendo didn't know about it in time.  Next big release I'm sure we'll see D2CKey fail as well.


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

The D2CKey team shouldn't be boasting, since they're responsible for WiiKey.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't find the proper anywhere..Almost starting to think it's fake but I don't know...I still have hope.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.d2ckey.com/
Super Mario Galaxy + D2CKey = True! - 2007-10-29

Various sites are reporting that backups of Super Mario Galaxy are working with D2CKey, but not with any other modchips! We have tested a backup of the USA version of SMG and can confirm that it does in fact work on the USA NTSC Wii with D2CKey. The USA version of SMG will not work on other region consoles, but we are confident that backups of other region versions of the game will work on other region consoles. We will post more news about this as soon as we can obtain original game discs from the other regions to test.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 28, 2007)

if people dont stop flaming each other over such a pointless thing then we are going to start banning them
it's only a game and if you want to play it that much wait until retail date and buy it


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

again, as it has been mentioned already, the original game runs fine on a modded wii


----------



## robstu (Oct 28, 2007)

are you stupid? its fake


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

the "proper" version is a fake !!!!! I mean it's just the normal version.


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok guys, let me summarize all we know:

1. This is a disc-based check, not a firmware check. All of your old backups will still work, and will probably work forever.

2. You can still play authentic Wii games on your Wii, including future new games.

3. You never know, there may be a way to circumvent this like the way you can circumvent firmware updates.


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Oct 28, 2007)

I think, we can play the Game on D2B Boards with Wiikey! Keep CooL, coz theres no Proper Release to Download and to Test it.... I think, that PROMiNENT has a D2B Wii too! xD 

Just Wait, until an working Release is released! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT/ If the Copy detects the Chip, Why doesnt the Original detect the Chip!? Its all over an Big Fake, the biggest One in the Web!!! Release is on 16.11 (USA), but Japan Release is on the 01.11. It would make sense that an japanese Release got leaked and not an USA! So its the Whole Time the Crap Demo!


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

Meh, oh well. So I guess that I get all games from up to this point free. And I'll have to pay for Galaxy and Brawl, since those are the 2 last Wii games I'm getting. (Unless a hack comes out hehe).


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

"I think, we can play the Game on D2B Boards with Wiikey! Keep CooL, coz theres no Proper Release to Download and to Test it.... I think, that PROMiNENT has a D2B Wii too! xD " -> well ... did you read all the thread ?


----------



## ddrrmm (Oct 28, 2007)

aw damn this sucks, and people who are saying "you should buy the game" get outta the thread we're all here for another reason besides buying the game...at least for now


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(robstu @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> are you stupid? its fake



Are you calling me stupid right after djgarf said no flaming?
How do you know it's fake?

And the "Proper being the original version" doesn't make sense. A proper release is a re-release of a non-working release that now works Proper-ly.


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

"And the "Proper being the original version" doesn't make sense. A proper release is a re-release of a non-working release that now works Proper-ly. " 

Sure and God exists.


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

Someone explain something to me...

If you're running a legit copy of a game, most drive chips don't even turn on, right? So, it might as well not even be connected to the Wii?


----------



## malacai (Oct 28, 2007)

as i said before.. THERE IS NO PROPER PRE´ED..so its 100% fake


----------



## Fat D (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> If the Copy detects the Chip, Why doesnt the Original detect the Chip!? Its all over an Big Fake, the biggest One in the Web!!! Release is on 16.11 (USA), but Japan Release is on the 01.11. It would make sense that an japanese Release got leaked and not an USA! So its the Whole Time the Crap Demo!


they dumped the demo, which is identical to the retail version. And the original does not detect the chip because the chip is inactive when not needed.


----------



## Fat D (Oct 28, 2007)

sorry, some connection issues


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> "I think, we can play the Game on D2B Boards with Wiikey! Keep CooL, coz theres no Proper Release to Download and to Test it.... I think, that PROMiNENT has a D2B Wii too! xD " -> well ... did you read all the thread ?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wouldn`t make any sense, that this Game won`t work on D2B Boards with Wiikey... `Maybe, the original wouldn`t works too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And i think, theres no copyprotection... But If, you can "hack" the Game Disc, like PSX Games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And PROMiNENT doesnt tell us, on which Wii-Type they have played the Game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT/ @ Fat D

Yes, you`re Right, if SMG has an new Update,which can detect the Modchip in the ram of the dvd-rom drive, so the original won`t work,


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

They can dump the backup on whatever chipset Wii, it does not matter.


----------



## Killakae (Oct 28, 2007)

so what now?? we buy our games???


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> "And the "Proper being the original version" doesn't make sense. A proper release is a re-release of a non-working release that now works Proper-ly. "
> 
> Sure and God exists.



1) I clearly didn't say the proper existed. I said that saying the proper is the same as the first release doesn't make any kind of sense at all. That would be like saying tomorrows newspaper is the same as todays. I told you what the definition of a proper is and you told me God doesn't exist...

2) Flaming an entire religion, in what seems to be a completely seperate conversation from my post, is fairly immature.


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

guys, just wait a couple more days, someone will come up with something, I don't think there's a lot of things to worry about


and for the one who asked if we have to buy our games, the answer is yes. I personally own 140 original games on various systems, as buying games is a way to support the developers


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 28, 2007)

I make useless posts.


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Oct 28, 2007)

UPDATE:

Super Mario Galaxy + D2CKey = True! - 2007-10-29
Various sites are reporting that backups of Super Mario Galaxy are working with D2CKey, but not with any other modchips! We have tested a backup of the USA version of SMG and can confirm that it does in fact work on the USA NTSC Wii with D2CKey. The USA version of SMG will not work on other region consoles, but we are confident that backups of other region versions of the game will work on other region consoles. We will post more news about this as soon as we can obtain original game discs from the other regions to test.

d2ckey.com


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 28, 2007)

we got pwned.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy + D2CKey = True! - 2007-10-29
> Various sites are reporting that backups of Super Mario Galaxy are working with D2CKey, but not with any other modchips! We have tested a backup of the USA version of SMG and can confirm that it does in fact work on the USA NTSC Wii with D2CKey. The USA version of SMG will not work on other region consoles, but we are confident that backups of other region versions of the game will work on other region consoles. We will post more news about this as soon as we can obtain original game discs from the other regions to test.
> ...


Already posted by me


----------



## GamerzInc (Oct 28, 2007)

I used to own a third of that amount but then most of it got stolen.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

You figure Nintendo would try and use their resources to stop DS pirating, rather then Wii pirating. Considering barely anyone knows about Wii pirating, but DS pirating is literally as easy as putting a game in your DS


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> so what now?? we buy our games???


no sir, that is not the pirate code!

this whole situation will blow over soon, just keep your head high


----------



## isugoat (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > so what now?? we buy our games???
> ...



truth.
have to wonder how long all the people claiming "this is the end" have been involved in the scene. i'm confident there will be a workaround in time.


----------



## IBNobody (Oct 28, 2007)

People are saying that the D2CKey doesn't work on older chipsets. Where is that information coming from? Are people just assuming it wouldn't work?

Unless there were more changes to the D2C other than disabling the debug port, the D2CKey should work on older boards. It's a drive chip bypass mod; it should be able to bypass any drive chip. Up until now, though, there was no reason to buy a D2CKey if you owned a D2B or D2A chipset.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Now Working on Wiikey!!!!!!!
> 
> Just found out how to make it work with wiikey everyone!, note this fix is JUST for the people that repeatadly ask over and over again if it's working on wiiky.Â Here's the steps,
> 
> ...


stupid noob, ALL you have to do is pour some mountain dew gamer fuel on your system.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Now Working on Wiikey!!!!!!!
> 
> Just found out how to make it work with wiikey everyone!, note this fix is JUST for the people that repeatadly ask over and over again if it's working on wiiky.Â Here's the steps,
> 
> ...



I've tried this, it works.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Super Mario Galaxy + D2CKey = True! - 2007-10-29
> Various sites are reporting that backups of Super Mario Galaxy are working with D2CKey, but not with any other modchips! We have tested a backup of the USA version of SMG and can confirm that it does in fact work on the USA NTSC Wii with D2CKey. The USA version of SMG will not work on other region consoles, but we are confident that backups of other region versions of the game will work on other region consoles. We will post more news about this as soon as we can obtain original game discs from the other regions to test.
> ...


thats been posted like 3 times already :/
*sigh*


----------



## IBNobody (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> You figure Nintendo would try and use their resources to stop DS pirating, rather then Wii pirating. Considering barely anyone knows about Wii pirating, but DS pirating is literally as easy as putting a game in your DS


----------



## Duckula (Oct 28, 2007)

This is going to suck a lot if all future games use this protection.


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm still sticking with my original fix idea for Wiikeys....

(p.s.) not all my posts aren't "useless posts"....lol


----------



## Killakae (Oct 28, 2007)

hopefully this will just be a 1st party thing... i buy most 1st party games anyway (Zelda, Excite Truck, Mario Strikers, Wario Ware, Wii Play etc.)


----------



## bailli (Oct 28, 2007)

Damn this is the second this topic provokes me to post.

Here are some facts for the "clueless" among us:

1. D2CKey uses an entirely different method to bypass the detection
of an original game disc as the other modchips (which basically all
use the same method).
Because of this SMG works on modded D2C consoles.

2. As already mentioned in this thread WiiKey etc. write at first
the hex value 0x41 to the drive's ram. This is done because that is
the value the dvd drive itself would write if the inserted disc is an
original one. So to detect a modchip the wii will have to monitor the
location for changes not for the value itself.
This brings us to the conculsion that a modchip update might be able
to resolve this problem if the timing to modify the drive's ram could
be improved.
On the other hand the game could detect the modchip in a much more
"direct way" like trying to directly write to it (as a firmware update or
whatever). But I think there should be a way around this too.

3. As the for the "wait till the game gets hacked/cracked" posts, take a
minute a think about that. Why is there still no real Wii homebrew?
Because the game disc contents is encrypted and the Wii expects the
disc to be encrypted. In the case of backups that is no problem because
they are just that - encrypted. But that brings us to the realisation that it
will only be possible to "hack" protected games if the encryption is
broken. Otherwise the complete data on the disc is unreadable and even
all the best hackers alive will not recognise a single CPU instruction...

Before you ask how it is possible for the WiiBrickBlocker to work if
the disc is encyrpted: the contents itself is encrypted but not the partition
table. On the disc is an extra partition reserved for console updates.
It is either empty or contains the update. The BrickBlocker just copies
the portion that is the encrpyted content of an empty update partition
(obtained from a game known to contain no update) over the partition
in the disc image you choose.

My source for all this is mostly "WiiLi" - a Wii Linux project.
Feel free to visit their website www.wiili.org.

EDIT: Oh yeah. Forget about the "direct detect method" I mentioned above.
If that was the case the original game would also detect the chip.
But the original does obviously work...

EDIT again: Hm well maybe my "direct detect method" might still be an option
if the modchip would only "answer" to a firmware update or whatever the disc
pretends to be if you have booted using a burned dvd because otherwise the chip
is "sleeping"...
I have still my doubt that the chip is detected because of the changes in the drives ram
especially since the disc is already recognised before you get the error message.
A direct detecting of the chip would a much better explanation for this behaviour...


----------



## lettuce (Oct 28, 2007)

So people are saying that it you buy the retail version of the game it WILL work with the WiiKey?? If this is true then Nintendo cant be detecting the Wiikey as if this was the case proper retail version wouldn't work either as nintendo would still dected the wiikey if your using a priate version of the game or retail surely???


----------



## kappaman210 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(isugoat @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...





Yea, I don't really understand all these people saying that it's the end.  There obviously will be a workaround, it's just a matter of when.

It's a cat and mouse game.


----------



## gitkua (Oct 28, 2007)

@ LETTUCE > Dude, read the thread, please... it has all been discussed before. The reason an original copy does not detect a modchip is because the modchip isn't active when the disc is original... Read the ffing thread... *sigh*


----------



## psykopat (Oct 28, 2007)

just posted on usenet (abgwii) :

SuperMarioGalaxtyPatch_SMG4LIFE.rar

another fake ?


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

probably


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

sorry double post


----------



## Smidget (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(psykopat @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> just posted on usenet (abgwii) :
> 
> SuperMarioGalaxtyPatch_SMG4LIFE.rar
> 
> another fake ?



I opened the .exe in Notepad and it reads:
Initiate Fix Wii game...
-Cournal error 14!
Game Successfully Patched04rz

So I think it's a fake...


----------



## DvDrmann (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(psykopat @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> just posted on usenet (abgwii) :
> 
> SuperMarioGalaxtyPatch_SMG4LIFE.rar
> 
> another fake ?


it's a small .exe file which i scanned with Mcafee & nothing came up but sorry, Mario's not worth my comp.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 28, 2007)

```
Team DIVARIO Team Presents:

[B]"SuperMarioGalaxyPatch_SMG4LIFE.rar"[/B]

SMG FIX
thats right P2P Lamerz it'z here'z
Just Patch and enjoy!

Props out to JPV2!

Bah674786238794bkjhb234gb472834bub4

Thanks for the HEX code, Sonic you suck
```

Yet more fakery?


----------



## darkdreamr (Oct 28, 2007)

if someone wants to give this a try.. feel free..  in theory it may work

one of the problems i had back when i had my LPT port mod to my wii is that some gamecube games wouldnt work
with GCOS.  i had to run the program on my pc up to 2 - 3 times (each time the disk was accessed) 

to those who have the Printer port mod.   after running the program the first time..    try running it a 2nd time after you place the disk in.  id say its worth a shot if the disk is rewriting the zone then id say its logical that we try to RE-Rewrite the area again. 

or does that sound just too easy of a method of fixing?


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "it uses ReportDiscKey DI command
> which doesnt work when the drive is in NNGC emu mode
> pretty basic stuff to patch if u know what the response should be"
> 
> ...





found on maxconsole, can't say where it does come from since I don't have a clue, sorry


edit: jools007, that's a fake


----------



## fldash (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools07 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> ```
> Team DIVARIO Team Presents:
> 
> [B]"SuperMarioGalaxyPatch_SMG4LIFE.rar"[/B]
> ...



Open up the patch.exe, it's a TXT file.  Definitely a fake!


----------



## jpx86 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tried with WiiFree. Installed the update, reboot. Went to game screen, let it recognize the disc, and unplugged the WiiFree. Tried starting game and it spun up for a second and got:

An error has occurred.
Press the Eject Button, remove the Game Disc, and turn the power off.
Please read the Wii operations manual for more information.


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 28, 2007)

Rumor mill:

Supposedly this version requires a SD card to work.  Assuming its a rip of one of the review copies.


Expect the retail version to not have this issue. 

FYI:  Whats up with gbatemp?  The server keeps timing out.


----------



## Smidget (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(taggart6 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Rumor mill:
> 
> Supposedly this version requires a SD card to work.Â Assuming its a rip of one of the review copies.
> 
> ...



Wrong, this copy works fine on D2Cs. Read the thread before posting "rumors".


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Oct 28, 2007)

ok, seems that this works on D2C Wii. But which version works, the proper or the first version of PROMiNENT!?


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 28, 2007)

Proper is fake. Please read the first post.


----------



## Smidget (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> ok, seems that this works on D2C Wii. But which version works, the proper or the first version of PROMiNENT!?



Look at the front page of gbatemp.net:

Note: Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_Proper_ReadNFO_Wii-PROMiNENT is not real

Can we ban members for stupidity?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> ok, seems that this works on D2C Wii. But which version works, the proper or the first version of PROMiNENT!?


_*The PROPER doesn't EXIST. It's fake.*_

Put this under the news, I think the current one is too small.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

mario_galaxy_PARASYITE_hexpatcher.rar


has anyone else seen that?
but out of common sense, i believe that thats a fake so im not gunna even gunna waste my time


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Smidget @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(taggart6 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Rumor mill:
> ...



No your wrong the game doesn't work on D2C systems...it works with systems modded with a D2CKEY modchip.  What you say and what you mean too say are two different things on the internet. 

If the D2CKEY interferes with the SD comm channel to the Wii somehow, this would explain why it works and why other wiis won't.  Since it has some merit, its worth investigating for those wishing to crack the protection.


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 28, 2007)

well, I'm gonna do my own crack too


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 28, 2007)

Man, this still doesn't work. Oh well, I just got Guitar Hero 3 so i'm good =)


----------



## Hyo360 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Appeard this, i rebooted and it seams that it "killed" my mod. lol
> 
> Wii Sports is fine but some backups have problems to start




LOL Now I know for sure its a fake realese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean nintendo wii gave me alot of errors numbers and all were high numbers but the funny thing this there can not be an error # 001 cuz there like 300 or so error msgs b4 right?

Corect me If I am wrong pleases ... And I dont mean Gramar


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 28, 2007)

The release isn't on abgwii?
Anyone tried SuperMarioGalaxtyPatch_SMG4LIFE.rar?

I wanna play ur mr gay  =(


----------



## Smidget (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hyo360 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Appeard this, i rebooted and it seams that it "killed" my mod. lol
> ...



You are wrong. Real release, playing on D2CKey'd Wii's perfectly fine.


----------



## Smidget (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> The release isn't on abgwii?
> Anyone tried SuperMarioGalaxtyPatch_SMG4LIFE.rar?
> 
> I wanna play ur mr gayÂ =(



It's posted elsewhere, use newzleech.com.
And read up, patch is fake.


----------



## Scarboy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hyo360 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Appeard this, i rebooted and it seams that it "killed" my mod. lol
> ...



LOL I'll correct you-- you're an idiot. They didn't manage to rip Super Mario Galaxy but they managed to run unsigned code on the Wii to display a fake error message to piss people off. They sure got us didn't they!


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hyo360 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Appeard this, i rebooted and it seams that it "killed" my mod. lol
> ...


This is a differrent kind of error code entirely. Plus we've never seen any error code with a number that's just 1.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hyo360 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Appeard this, i rebooted and it seams that it "killed" my mod. lol
> ...


This is a differrent kind of error code entirely. Plus we've never seen any error code with a number that's just 1.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone tried the patches yet?


----------



## redsrule2500 (Oct 28, 2007)

mario_galaxy_PARASYITE_hexpatcher.rar 

real/fake?


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

gotta be fake


----------



## KrashLF (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, fake imo.

the tag looks like s**t.


----------



## Hyo360 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Scarboy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hyo360 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## manias (Oct 28, 2007)

the "patch" is actually a .txt file renamed to .exe according to other forum posts lol


----------



## KrashLF (Oct 28, 2007)

gonna release "hey_smg_now_fuckin_works_with_this_crack_zOMG_OMG_OMG-klf.rar" by myself.

afk for working on it...


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

This is the end for Wii Scene. Time to sell my Wii for the holidays, premodded, then buy another Wii w/ D2CKey + profits


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(redsrule2500 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> mario_galaxy_PARASYITE_hexpatcher.rar
> 
> real/fake?


seems increadibly fake


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(redsrule2500 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> mario_galaxy_PARASYITE_hexpatcher.rar
> 
> real/fake?


seems increadibly fake



UGGGG GBATEMP ERR0RS


----------



## zubzeero (Oct 28, 2007)

guys guys!
I have WiiKey and when i insert the Mario Galaxy DVD an update window shows up..
Does this meen that the game is working on my Pal Wiikey modded wii?
And also, if i upgrade it, will i brick my wii?


----------



## Smidget (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(zubzeero @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> guys guys!
> I have WiiKey and when i insert the Mario Galaxy DVD an update window shows up..
> Does this meen that the game is working on my Pal Wiikey modded wii?
> And also, if i upgrade it, will i brick my wii?



That happens whether it's going to work or not. If you update it should be fine but won't work still.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Scarboy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hyo360 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


i fucking loled


----------



## redsrule2500 (Oct 28, 2007)

The fact that the originals still work means that it's purely in the code.  Software problems can always be hacked somehow.  All we need is an experienced coder to pull something that makes it exactly like the original.

Much like the BrickBlocker, I think this problem can be solved.  The only question is how long?


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone want to trade a D2C Wii for my D2A modded Wii?....lol


----------



## manias (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(redsrule2500 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> The fact that the originals still work means that it's purely in the code.Â Software problems can always be hacked somehow.Â All we need is an experienced coder to pull something that makes it exactly like the original.
> 
> Much like the BrickBlocker, I think this problem can be solved.Â The only question is how long?


well if it really checks the drive ram n all, we'll have to wait for modchip updates :/ It probably won't be fixable by patching the drive since the actual game content is encrypted n I think that the check is in the actual game partition.. but who knows we might get lucky


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 28, 2007)

This thread has gotta be a record. 34 pages in 1 day. All over a game not working or being fake cos of a stupid error. I'm just gonna get the UK official when it's released...


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Error code 001 does not even exist on www.nintendo.com.
I would say the dump is a fake.
I will just wait for a retail dump.

Shane


----------



## Matekking (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe reading back, Shane? At least the 1st post...


----------



## raulpica (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Error code 001 does not even exist on www.nintendo.com.
> I would say the dump is a fake.
> ...


Hell yeah that it doesn't even exist on www.nintendo.com. This game isn't even out yet.

Why should Nintendo care about explaining errors for game they still haven't started to sold (read this as: LEAKED) ?


----------



## Alastair (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I would say the dump is a fake.


The people with D2CKeys are telling fibs about it working?


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Error code 001 does not even exist on www.nintendo.com.
> I would say the dump is a fake.
> ...


welp that was an interesting post...

what the fuck is going on.


----------



## shark1987 (Oct 28, 2007)

and why/how would someone go about creating a fake wii iso that works, shows up on the wii menu, and gives the error message after performing an update from the disc


----------



## mikagami (Oct 28, 2007)

Guys, it's the release is not fake, it's real! Just because it doesn't work on your modchips doesn't mean that the game data isn't there -- it is -- I can say this for a fact because I just got back from playing it on my D2C.  Guess the 30 wire installation payed off in the end, huh?


----------



## shark1987 (Oct 28, 2007)

yea seriously, guess in the end you were the one that was lucky haha


----------



## Hellfenix (Oct 28, 2007)

It's real, there is no way of running Wii code yet, so they couldn't have coded an error message to be shown on your sreen.


----------



## aaa2 (Oct 28, 2007)

here the real patch with description and all http://rapidshare.com/files/65860019/pa-smg3.rar.html 
hope i am allowed to post it but since it is just like brickblocker no illegal code in it i guess i am


----------



## PainToad (Oct 28, 2007)

Everyone who is comparing cracking this to brickblocker have no idea. All brickblocker does is delete a partition. This code is internal...and since no one has cracked the Wii dev kit yet....I don't see this being hacked any time soon


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



571 posts and you swear.
You need to be banned.
Where are the moderators???
No need for swearing.
All we want is a proper answer.

Shane


----------



## stok3d (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Guys, it's the release is not fake, it's real! Just because it doesn't work on your modchips doesn't mean that the game data isn't there -- it is -- I can say this for a fact because I just got back from playing it on my D2C.Â Guess the 30 wire installation payed off in the end, huh?



30 wires? I guess if alot of extra work is your thing, by all means, have at it.

SMG *will* be working with the WiiKey and such sooner than some seem to think. There are many people working on the issue right now. Patience.

To all of those who are posting your wonderful 'Error 001' photos: Why bother trying? Do you think your Wii might be special or magical or something? ha ha. I understand you're excited, but come on, lawl.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Error code 001 does not even exist on www.nintendo.com.
> I would say the dump is a fake.
> ...



Well, if it's a fake it's even better: unsigned code running on the Wii! ^^


----------



## RSK (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it JPN or USA NTSC?


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Error code 001 does not even exist on www.nintendo.com.
> I would say the dump is a fake.
> ...


And I would say you're stupid


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 28, 2007)

posted on the teamcyclops forum
--------------------------------------------
it uses ReportDiscKey DI command
which doesnt work when the drive is in NNGC emu mode
pretty basic stuff to patch if u know what the response should be
---------------------------------------------

sound like good news to me


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mikagami @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, it's the release is not fake, it's real! Just because it doesn't work on your modchips doesn't mean that the game data isn't there -- it is -- I can say this for a fact because I just got back from playing it on my D2C.Â Guess the 30 wire installation payed off in the end, huh?
> ...




I don't know if what you say is true (the part about it coming sooner than expected) but I agree with the fact that you say that it will come some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





patience is what most of us need


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(aaa2 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> here the real patch with description and all http://rapidshare.com/files/65860019/pa-smg3.rar.html
> hope i am allowed to post it but since it is just like brickblocker no illegal code in it i guess i am
> 
> damn...this actually looks legit
> ...


If you compare it to the .nfo of the release, it looks pretty convincing if you ask me...
I don't have the ISO, so try this out (I didn't check the .exe for viruses, though)


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome to the end of the drivechip scene.  D2Ckey will go down just as easily next release.


It's modchips or nothing from here on out.


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...








Can we please stop with stupid replys the dont help.
Admin or mods please fix this?


----------



## Duckula (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(aaa2 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> here the real patch with description and all http://rapidshare.com/files/65860019/pa-smg3.rar.html
> hope i am allowed to post it but since it is just like brickblocker no illegal code in it i guess i am



Does this work? I'll wait for someone else to try it.


----------



## Matekking (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(aaa2 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> here the real patch with description and all http://rapidshare.com/files/65860019/pa-smg3.rar.html
> hope i am allowed to post it but since it is just like brickblocker no illegal code in it i guess i am
> 
> seems to be fake
> ...


9/11? Hmm...


----------



## Killakae (Oct 28, 2007)

lol... we need a guinea pig here.... someone take one for the team


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



And it should start with you reading the topic before posting stupid theories...


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



You're stupid.


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> lol... we need a guinea pig here.... someone take one for the teamÂ



with this patch should it work on all modchips??


----------



## kappaman210 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Matekking @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aaa2 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > here the real patch with description and all http://rapidshare.com/files/65860019/pa-smg3.rar.html
> ...






That's the release date for SMG, I believe.  In europe and elsewhere in the world, the day goes before month when writing out a date.  

People seem to have a problem understanding this for some reason.



But anyway, hopefully this is real...


----------



## Matekking (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


Er... Kindergarten?


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Matekking @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aaa2 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > here the real patch with description and all http://rapidshare.com/files/65860019/pa-smg3.rar.html
> ...


Look at the nfo of the ISO:
http://gbatemp.net/img/wii-nfo/image.php?wii388

the date says 08/11/07, so that doesn't make it fake...they've probably set their calendar wrong or something  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did a virus scan on the file, it's harmless...I executed it and nothing happened apart from a command line popping up for a moment, which is nothing unusual as the patcher is command line based...

now someone just has to test it


----------



## taramas (Oct 28, 2007)

i am glad the game dont work for the time being..the conversation and the theories here are wonderfull! i cant wait for page 37


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Matekking @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> **Patch NFO**
> 
> 9/11? Hmm...



The NFO of the game is 8/11. I guess they want to make it coincide with the date the game is supposed to be released


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 28, 2007)

That NFO... actually looks legit. This may still be a prank from the release group though.


----------



## Matekking (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kappaman210 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Matekking @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(aaa2 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


Release dates:
Super Mario Galaxy	Nintendo	11/01/07	JP
Super Mario Galaxy	Nintendo	11/12/07	US
Super Mario Galaxy	Nintendo	11/16/07	EU
Super Mario Galaxy	Nintendo	11/29/07	AU
(From GameFAQs)

But someone should really try it now, don't just guess


----------



## Killakae (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol... we need a guinea pig here.... someone take one for the teamÂ
> ...



its probably fake... even if its real though the game probably wont work on PAL consoles


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 28, 2007)

so go ahead then and take one for the team. Why ask someone else to do what you wont?


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...




yeah i know..just wanted to know if this patch make it possible to run the game under every modchip ..cause if this is so..the pal release will work too under all chips


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...




yeah i know..just wanted to know if this patch make it possible to run the game under every modchip ..cause if this is so..the pal release will work too under all chips


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> That NFO... actually looks legit. This may still be a prank from the release group though.


now that would instantly destroy all their reputation they've got for releasing the game 3 weeks early, so I really doubt it's a prank...


----------



## Killakae (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> so go ahead then and take one for the team. Why ask someone else to do what you wont?



1) i dont have my wii and the moment
2) i dont have the game
3) my console is PAL the game probably wont work anyway
4) i care about myself more than i care about others


----------



## Matekking (Oct 28, 2007)

Same, 1-3


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine's burning.  We'll see if it's real.  I seriously doubt it.  I am in no way getting my hopes up.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

I've tried it but I don't manage to patch it...
I made a batch file but when i start it, nothing happens


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

I've tried it but I don't manage to patch it...
I made a batch file but when i start it, nothing happens


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 28, 2007)

I noticed on downloading this legit looking patch that all seems normal.  However, PROMiNENT doesn't have an A in their name, filename is pa-*, prominent uses p*


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 28, 2007)

well I tried it according to the instructions using a pc that I don't care about. It said that the program is too big to fit into memory. So nothing happened


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

I TESTED THE PATCH

yet I don't have the iso, anyway it says "programme trop grand pour tenir en memoire" (program too big to fit in the memory)


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(chronjohnson @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I noticed on downloading this legit looking patch that all seems normal.Â However, PROMiNENT doesn't have an A in their name, filename is pa-*, prominent uses p*



That would be because they give credits to Paradox in the nfo. Anyway, it's fake...


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

It doesn't do that for me.  You probably have to have the iso in the same directory.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I TESTED THE PATCH
> 
> yet I don't have the iso, anyway it says "programme trop grand pour tenir en memoire" (program too big to fit in the memory)


Up ur memory is the MS Dos prompt screeen


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I've tried it but I don't manage to patch it...
> I made a batch file but when i start it, nothing happens




ues "cmd" ..and navigate where your file is..

and then just "pa-smg3.exe sourcexxx.iso(your downloaded filename) output.iso(afterpatched filename)"

then it should work


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a fake. I do have the iso in the same directory as the patch.


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

Done burning, testing now.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

Can somebody tell me how to patch that? 
I made a file with editor and wrote 

"pa-smg3.exe p-smg.iso Mario.iso"
in it and saved it as .bat 

What is wrong?



Edit: Thanks Kenshin2k


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's another one that just popped on the newsgroups

Poster	Group	Age
1. 		Super_Mario_Galaxy_FiX_Wii_LEiPESHiT - "Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_FiX_Wii-LEiPESHiT.exe" yEnc (1/19)


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Here's another one that just popped on the newsgroups
> 
> Poster	Group	Age
> 1.Â 	Super_Mario_Galaxy_FiX_Wii_LEiPESHiT - "Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_FiX_Wii-LEiPESHiT.exe" yEnc (1/19)



this gonna be a long testing night...


----------



## LOTG (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Here's another one that just popped on the newsgroups
> 
> Poster	Group	Age
> 1.Â 	Super_Mario_Galaxy_FiX_Wii_LEiPESHiT - "Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_FiX_Wii-LEiPESHiT.exe" yEnc (1/19)



I wouldn't trust that one.

Leipeshit is dutch for weird/dangerous shit (can't translate it correctly but is close enough).


----------



## LOTG (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry double post...

Please delete.


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 28, 2007)

My console is PAL, but I still want to try downloading it and patching it, because it's worth a DVD just to have a tiny chance at getting to play a game I've been waiting for since it was announced.


----------



## msaraiva (Oct 28, 2007)

Why would a simple patcher need to call WNetGetConnectionA?

I don't know, but my take is that it's a virus (and it tries to spread itself over network shares)


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm getting the same "program is too big to fit into memory" error...
but it could just be a bug as well


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 28, 2007)

pa-smg3.rar doesn't work.  Fake.


----------



## manjox (Oct 28, 2007)

tested it, but it's a fake too!
used it on a spare pc with 4GB ram and gives memory error


----------



## Dack (Oct 28, 2007)

The rapidshare exe doesn't load into any of the debuggers I have here - well it loads in one and says 'no code to analyse'. PE Viewer gives it as a 'malformed image'.

Make of that what you will.......


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I TESTED THE PATCH
> ...



?? What do you mean ?


----------



## LOTG (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Dack @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> The rapidshare exe doesn't load into any of the debuggers I have here - well it loads in one and says 'no code to analyse'. PE Viewer gives it as a 'malformed image'.
> 
> Make of that what you will.......



We don't have too, it crap allready.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PainToad @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ben_j @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


Im on Linux atm so i cant look for specifics but if u go to properties (same place u change the cmd.exe window colors etc) u can set the memory allocated to the DOS emulators running in WIndows....


----------



## Radjesh (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Here's another one that just popped on the newsgroups
> 
> Poster	Group	Age
> 1.Â 	Super_Mario_Galaxy_FiX_Wii_LEiPESHiT - "Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_FiX_Wii-LEiPESHiT.exe" yEnc (1/19)




Is there any .nfo?


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 28, 2007)

you don't need to allocate any extra memory to DOS. It's a fake. pure and simple stop trying to patch your iso it's not real.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 28, 2007)

The only way a crack can exist is if they put detection on its own partition.

If it's not, there won't be a crack until people get unsigned code running on Wii - which may never happen.


----------



## unr (Oct 28, 2007)

Linux user here.

I have disabled all drives in winecfg except C: (~/.wine/drive_c) and ran pa-smg3.exe without any arguments. It instantly ate up all CPU resources, so I killed it without waiting for something to pop up. I have checked ~/.wine/drive_c size before and after running the supposed patcher and no bytes were added or removed.
However I must stress that I only ran the executable for a second or two before manually killing it.

Try opening pa-smg3.exe in hex editor, there are some Win API calls that should not be required for CLI patcher (WNetGetConnectionA is especially suspicious).


----------



## msaraiva (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Linux user here.
> 
> I have disabled all drives in winecfg except C: (~/.wine/drive_c) and ran pa-smg3.exe without any arguments. It instantly ate up all CPU resources, so I killed it without waiting for something to pop up. I have checked ~/.wine/drive_c size before and after running the supposed patcher and no bytes were added or removed.
> However I must stress that I only ran the executable for a second or two before manually killing it.
> ...



Look a few posts up, i warned everyone about this call (WNetGetConnectionA)...


----------



## svenk91 (Oct 28, 2007)

wasn't the difference between old modchips and d2ckey that the old ones say: this game is ok, you can load it    and that the d2ckey actually masks that the dvd is a recordable media? wii game's are reported as dvd-rom but dvd's for burning as dvd-r (check pc software that can scan it, booktype it is called if i'm correct)

now i don't know if there is anyway in burning software to let the dvd be read by all devices as dvd-rom or that this is possible with the old modchips through the serial port or by the iso being patched


----------



## Duckula (Oct 28, 2007)

The internet really is full of cunts.


----------



## Toxicwind (Oct 28, 2007)

GUYS GUYS BREAKING NEWS, ITS PATCHED! 

HERES PROOF:





Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_Wii_READNFO_FACEPATCH-SMG


----------



## HipN (Oct 28, 2007)

^^LMAO


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

Sry, can't really laugh about that


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 28, 2007)

Boooooooo.....bad joke.


----------



## Killakae (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Toxicwind @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> GUYS GUYS BREAKING NEWS, ITS PATCHED!
> 
> HERES PROOF:
> 
> ...



wait... where this that case originally come from? cos it doesnt have the UR MR GAY thing


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone tested Super_Mario_Galaxy_FiX_Wii_LEiPESHiT - "Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_FiX_Wii-LEiPESHiT.exe" ?


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Anyone tested Super_Mario_Galaxy_FiX_Wii_LEiPESHiT - "Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_FiX_Wii-LEiPESHiT.exe" ?



Fake


----------



## Rulza (Oct 28, 2007)

Fakes give hope.


----------



## Azimuth (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(ChriZRocKz @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone tested Super_Mario_Galaxy_FiX_Wii_LEiPESHiT - "Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_FiX_Wii-LEiPESHiT.exe" ?
> ...



lol, try playing it


----------



## bleh1245 (Oct 28, 2007)

some people are so sad.
you do realize that by using this patch with the code WNetGetConnectionA 
in it that your are making the shares all known by this patch. and thus a callback could arrise that sets the pc wideopen ?
I guess this guy will have a lot of new drones to add to his dronenet soon.

In other words: this WNetGetConnectionA is an API in the MS API that lets you get the network share/drive connected to the computer

Anyway I will enjoy my bought copy even though I have a modded wii. I am not this desperate


----------



## djxxx (Oct 28, 2007)

Jesus Christ 40pages now......When we have had some sleep there will probably be about another 200 pages full of the same crap being repeated....Its getting as bad as the Metroid 3 post when that was leaked.....


----------



## reektan (Oct 28, 2007)

ive seen this patch reference on a couple of french forums .. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/65876528/SMG-g..._BANEY.rar.html

can anybody test this ? My iso is 40% down :///


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


If this is truly a fake, I praise the faker because they are the first to run such code.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But unfortunately the dump is real. As it works with D2CKey.


----------



## msaraiva (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope this topic becomes 502 pages long and someone will come along and ask a question and we will all tell them "Read the thread before asking a question!!" and they will say "It's 502 pages long and now that I have posted this it's 504!" and we will say "well maybe you should have thought of that before getting a good nights rest!"


----------



## Scarboy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(reektan @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> ive seen this patch reference on a couple of french forums ..
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/65876528/SMG-g..._BANEY.rar.html
> 
> can anybody test this ? My iso is 40% down :///



This is inside the binary of your patch, for some reason I have a feeling it won't work for super mario galaxy.

____________________/\
|   |/   /    \   | |   \_  ___/__ ___/   \
|   /   /      \  |_/\  |____   |  /   |   \
||  \   \  /\  \\ |   \ |.  |   |  \\  |   /
|___|\  _\/______\____/_|_______|___\ ____/
--\/-----------------------------\/- eNf
Underwater Unit EA Patch with bonus 
PAL / NTSC Selector!
-[PS2/PPF]---------------------------------
@END_FILE_ID.DIZÜ


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(reektan @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> ive seen this patch reference on a couple of french forums ..
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/65876528/SMG-g..._BANEY.rar.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Rulza (Oct 28, 2007)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 28, 2007)

seriously people just wait until the release group get their shit together! They will release a patch. I love to read all the talk where these kids try and figure out a way to run it. You never will! Wait and let the pro's handle it!


----------



## joaorikard (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(reektan @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> ive seen this patch reference on a couple of french forums ..
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/65876528/SMG-g..._BANEY.rar.html
> 
> can anybody test this ? My iso is 40% down :///



.____ /\__________: ____________________/\

|   |/   /    \   | |   \_  ___/__ ___/   \

|   /   /      \  |_/\  |____   |  /   |   \

||  \   \  /\  \\ |   \ |.  |   |  \\  |   /

|___|\  _\/______\____/_|_______|___\ ____/

--\/-----------------------------\/- eNf

Underwater Unit EA Patch with bonus 

PAL / NTSC Selector!

-[PS2/PPF]---------------------------------


It's fake...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(joaorikard @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(reektan @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ive seen this patch reference on a couple of french forums ..
> ...


Yes. Repackaged PS2 PPF.


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Jesus Christ 40pages now......When we have had some sleep there will probably be about another 200 pages full of the same crap being repeated....Its getting as bad as the Metroid 3 post when that was leaked.....


I guess what we are living now is nothing compared to what will happen when smash brawl is leaked...


----------



## manjox (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm trying to burn the baney one. let's see what it does


----------



## stok3d (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(manjox @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> i'm trying to burn the baney one. let's see what it does



lawl...you just made a nice coffee coaster bud.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I guess what we are living now is nothing compared to what will happen when smash brawl is leaked...


I really don't get why everyone's more hyped about SSBB than SMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



come on, Reggie said that this is the first worthy successor to Super Mario 64, which basically means that Mario Sunshine and New Super Mario Bros sucked compared to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SSBB is merely an update of SSBM - a big update, maybe, but still an update...
it's like a Super Smash Bros. Melee Turbo Hyper Fighting Championchip Edition - The New Challengers


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 28, 2007)

Nintendo understands how heady this shit is though, that's why they've been dicking me around since '98 with false sequels, anti piracy campaigns, and now this.  They know it's the headiest game ever clearly.


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 28, 2007)

i'll never understand why these idiots release fake patches and shit

whats the point?


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(svenk91 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> wasn't the difference between old modchips and d2ckey that the old ones say: this game is ok, you can load itÂ Â and that the d2ckey actually masks that the dvd is a recordable media? wii game's are reported as dvd-rom but dvd's for burning as dvd-r (check pc software that can scan it, booktype it is called if i'm correct)
> 
> now i don't know if there is anyway in burning software to let the dvd be read by all devices as dvd-rom or that this is possible with the old modchips through the serial port or by the iso being patched


There are burners that can change the book type of a DVD. Basically it's a lable that says "this is a burned dvd" or "this is a real DVD". Worth a try, perhaps. It's usually hidden somewhere in advanced options. I wouldn't get my hopes up though, it's likely that it won't work.

Edit: to make it clear, the book type needs to be changed to "dvd-rom".


----------



## tjas (Oct 28, 2007)

It's funny to read through this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just wait untill there is a patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then it will get crazy in here


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 28, 2007)

Well at least the only virus in the last one was that guy's face.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> i'll never understand why these idiots release fake patches and shit
> 
> whats the point?



/signed


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> i'll never understand why these idiots release fake patches and shit
> 
> whats the point?


Various reasons, like for laughs. In this case it's for points. If people download your rapidshare file, you get points that give you download credit.


----------



## Killakae (Oct 28, 2007)

this aint half as bad as the metriod thread... that had 33 pages over the course of a few days and atleast the game was working


----------



## DGSystems (Oct 28, 2007)

.


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 28, 2007)

WiiNewz / PSX-Scene: "Mario Galaxy" is not working on any mods except D2Ckey. Traffic as a result of the release has cripped our server. We'll be back online once things have calmed down.

How much longer here.


----------



## adgloride (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(chronjohnson @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> WiiNewz / PSX-Scene: "Mario Galaxy" is not working on any mods except D2Ckey. Traffic as a result of the release has cripped our server. We'll be back online once things have calmed down.
> 
> How much longer here.



It seems like the search engine etc.. that use the most bandwidth has been disabled on the board so hopefull GBATemp won't go down.


----------



## kerojz (Oct 28, 2007)

Just had a chance to test my Super Mario Galaxy burn.

Working fine on my D2A Wii, using an atmega8l-pu with my custom firmware.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 28, 2007)

you're so full of shit that your eyes are brown!


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 28, 2007)

How do I flash kerojz' custom firmware to my Wiikey.


----------



## r1cky (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(chronjohnson @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> How do I flash kerojz' custom firmware to my Wiikey.



lulz


----------



## mamamia888 (Oct 28, 2007)

Until another TRUE Dark-Alex(for PSP) shows up, we probably need to wait then .....


----------



## kerojz (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm sensing some disbelief to my claims. I'd be happy to make a video for you.


----------



## WB3000 (Oct 28, 2007)

This thread makes me happy I never got into Wii modding, etc. lol


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kerojz @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I'm sensing some disbelief to my claims. I'd be happy to make a video for you.



A video won't be of any help.  If you want to contribute something how about this "custom firmware" you claim will run it?


----------



## RadicalWall (Oct 28, 2007)

So lets recap for the folks at home.

SUPER MARIO GALAXY DOES NOT RUN ON ANY MODCHIP EXCEPT FOR D2CKEY!

Also due to the nature of wii games and their encryption the fix for this will NOT be coming in an iso patch. Im going to go out on a limb and say that any Galaxy patch you see is fake. The game is encrypted and we cant mess with its code.

Therefore the only solutions are as follows-
a) Wait for a firmware update for the current line of modchips.
b) Buy a D2C wii and a D2CKey.
c) Wait for a new modchip to come out for D2A and DMS wiis.


----------



## Mr_Grinch (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kerojz @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I'm sensing some disbelief to my claims. I'd be happy to make a video for you.



In honesty, from what I've read, it's a believable enough claim. The changes needed are pretty minor. However, with me having a wiikey, it means I'll have to wait another half a year for them to get around to it (and what with them selling the d2c chip I'm sure they won't want to be taking too much business away from themselves).

if you have alterered the firmware though, the polite thing to do would be to post proof and share it. Or if you fear sharing the firmware for legal reasons then just list the changes you made.

The only annoyance I have over this whole thing is that I hope it doesn't stop me importing, that's the main reason I modded my Wii, I was sick of waiting for games to come out over here. Ordering NTSC versions from somewhere like Play-asia is quicker and often cheaper.


----------



## Public Animal #9 (Oct 28, 2007)

Just a quick note about booktypes;

Only Pioneer and Lite-On burners will burn DVD+R media with a true DVD-ROM booktype (if properly set). All others use a hack called "DVD-ROM with burnable layers", in order to avoid paying a licensing fee to Toshiba/Pioneer. This was a big problem with Xbox 360 Hitachi drives back when the first firmware hacks appeared. Only discs burned on Pioneer and Lite-On drives worked.


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RadicalWall @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> So lets recap for the folks at home.
> 
> SUPER MARIO GALAXY DOES NOT RUN ON ANY MODCHIP EXCEPT FOR D2CKEY!
> 
> ...



All current modchips, with the exception of D2Ckey, write directly to the drive RAM.  That is most likely the problem with this game.  If that is the case, there will NOT be a patch that will fix it.  It will require completely new chips and probably more wires.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll speak with the Wiikey team about this as soon as they open for business in Taiwan.


----------



## kerojz (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kerojz @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sensing some disbelief to my claims. I'd be happy to make a video for you.
> ...



I don't recall claiming it worked because of my custom firmware, I was stating what setup I had.


----------



## msaraiva (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kerojz @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sensing some disbelief to my claims. I'd be happy to make a video for you.
> ...



Make a video where you load gcos (showing you really have a d2a), then change discs, reset and load smg...

And release the code modifications you did...


----------



## katsuce (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RadicalWall @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> So lets recap for the folks at home.
> 
> SUPER MARIO GALAXY DOES NOT RUN ON ANY MODCHIP EXCEPT FOR D2CKEY!
> 
> ...



you forgot:

d) buy the game


----------



## HipN (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok so the question of the century.... should I chnage my pre-order for Brawl to Galaxy?


----------



## Mr_Grinch (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kerojz @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(kerojz @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



Shoot then, or you'll just get people moaning/flaming as has happened in the previous 43 pages.


----------



## RadicalWall (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> you forgot:
> 
> d) buy the game



I was speaking purely on the idea of running this backup.


----------



## theman69 (Oct 28, 2007)

So anyway who's excited about Battlion Wars II cause im READY!!!


----------



## bleh1245 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Ok so the question of the century.... should I chnage my pre-order for Brawl to Galaxy?



you should anyhow?


----------



## Shinoby (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey some mate figured out that the region code is changed in the mario galaxy. I just tried it and its right on Metroid prime and Zack &wiki on line 0004E010H is 80 0A 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 but on mario its 80 06 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80 80,  so 

Metroid prime= 80 0A
Mario            = 80 06

What does it mean? oO


----------



## Mr_Grinch (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RadicalWall @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(katsuce @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you forgot:
> ...



He's got a point though, all Wii owners should buy this and Zack and Wiki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Speaking on all this, I don't suppose anyone can confirm that the ORIGINAL disc will work on a modded pal wii? As I mentioned previously importing is important to me (especially if Brawl takes it's time getting to Europe)


----------



## Stu L Tissimus (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> So anyway who's excited about Battlion Wars II cause im READY!!!



Hell yeah I'm ready! I'm sick of this SMG drama. Where's Guitar Hero 3? Where's Battalion Wars 2? We can worry about SMG on the 12th


----------



## stok3d (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Ok so the question of the century.... should I chnage my pre-order for Brawl to Galaxy?



Why bother? Brawl will surely use the same CP method, and maybe even a newer method to take care of the d2ckey too


----------



## kerojz (Oct 28, 2007)

A lot of you seem a little quick to jump to conclusions.

I only posted that Super Mario Galaxy was working on my Wii and what kind of setup I had.

I never offered anybody anything but proof it indeed was, and I get called a liar because of that? I didn't offer to release anything anywhere, I'm not telling you to download anything, so I really don't see what reason anybody has for flaming me.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Make a video where you load gcos (showing you really have a d2a), then change discs, reset and load smg...



That's fine, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bleh1245 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Stu L Tissimus @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(theman69 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So anyway who's excited about Battlion Wars II cause im READY!!!
> ...


you do realize you need a guitar for guitar hero 3.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 28, 2007)

Let's hear it for the 360!!!!!


----------



## MeTRoD (Oct 28, 2007)

Heh, I've been sitting here for the last hour reading all 43 pages.
I'm curious to see if someone actually comes up with a solution for this.
Oh, and by reading this thread, I have learned more about what the modchips actually do to the console.
Thanks guys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've already preordered this game, so I'm not going to download and burn it anyways.
I am waiting for Guitar Hero III to be released, though...


----------



## stok3d (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HipN @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so the question of the century.... should I chnage my pre-order for Brawl to Galaxy?
> ...



but yeah, if you want to play galaxy anytime soon, by the way things are sounding, i'd change the order


----------



## HipN (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok...so an original Galaxy will work with Wiikey? Has this been proven?


----------



## Mr_Grinch (Oct 28, 2007)

Quick point, I asked someone on another forum with an original (Kiosk) disc to try something. Booting the game with the original, hitting HOME and then swapping for a burnt copy, then pressing home again. Seems to work fine and he could play the game like that. So it seems the check is done only once and at boot.

Don't know if that's any help at all


----------



## bleh1245 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Ok...so an original Galaxy will work with Wiikey? Has this been proven?


the game only checks if you run it in dvdr or dvdrom mode.
so yeah


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

First of all....

1. Nintendo can't make this retroactive. All your old Wii backups and ALL GCN backups will still play.

2. Your Wii will always be able to play authentic games. Modchips like WiiKey aren't even activated unless a DVD-R is inserted into the Wii. There's no way Nintendo can scan for modchips if you're playing authentic games, because the modchip isn't activated.

3. The modding community won't take this sitting down. You never know, there may be some way to circumvent this sort of thing. Always remember the ever-vigilant PSP community, which bypassed the various "impervious" firmwares. For all we know, there may be a way to execute a GCN boot disc which re-activates Wii mode and executes any and all games. Who knows?

So, anyway, at the very least your Wii isn't toast. Heck, you can even leave your chip in the Wii and enjoy all the older titles if this is, indeed, the end of the old chip era. Whatever the case, buying games will still work.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

I got this from an unknown source.

Burn Zack and Wiki. Boot it, wait until it goes to the title screen. Hit the home button, swap Galaxy in the disk tray. Press reset. Supposedely it doesn't check the ram again, so you can play Galaxy on any Wii via that method.

Unconfirmed though.


----------



## Dean333 (Oct 28, 2007)

Why bother? Brawl will surely use the same CP method, and maybe even a newer method to take care of the d2ckey too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

My thoughts exactly with the recent delay of Brawl and the recent release of D2CKey I have a feeling they will be doing the same thing to Brawl.

My concern is will the original disc work with no threat to mod chips.


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

I've noticed something fishy about Zack and Wiki's execution in the Wii when you first put it in. I'll try the Zack and Wiki method, though I doubt it'll work.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RadicalWall @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Also due to the nature of wii games and their encryption the fix for this will NOT be coming in an iso patch. Im going to go out on a limb and say that any Galaxy patch you see is fake. The game is encrypted and we cant mess with its code.
> 
> Therefore the only solutions are as follows-
> a) Wait for a firmware update for the current line of modchips.
> ...



I like how everyone in this thread totally knows that the check isn't seperate in the partition table or part of the update check so there's noway to circumvent it. 

People are really acting like they know their stuff technically which is why it surprises me that none of these posters are pointing specifically at the ISO's partition table.

I couldn't imagine people on an internets acting like they know it all. Owait... 


Now hows about we post some pokemans resembling genitals while we wait for the 50th fake Ur Mr Gay patch.


----------



## nawz (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> All current modchips, with the exception of D2Ckey, write directly to the drive RAM.Â That is most likely the problem with this game.Â If that is the case, there will NOT be a patch that will fix it.Â It will require completely new chips and probably more wires.Â



I apologize in advance for my lack of knowledge towards how modchips are designed and such, but wouldn't it be possible for those modchips to send false data back to whatever is triggering the ram check? If the modchip makes it seem like it is at the right ram level i think future games will work fine. The problem is, what is the right ram level and how would you be able to find it?


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I've noticed something fishy about Zack and Wiki's execution in the Wii when you first put it in. I'll try the Zack and Wiki method, though I doubt it'll work.




And please tell us, if it worked before 50 people ask for it.


----------



## HaTaX (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I got this from an unknown source.
> 
> Burn Zack and Wiki. Boot it, wait until it goes to the title screen. Hit the home button, swap Galaxy in the disk tray. Press reset. Supposedely it doesn't check the ram again, so you can play Galaxy on any Wii via that method.
> 
> Unconfirmed though.



Didn't work for me, just tested it.

I am thinking a wiikey update will be needed to fix this.


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried the Zack and Wiki thing... it's kinda disturbing how much it actually made sense when I did it, but of course it didn't work.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 28, 2007)

Figures,  more idiots spamming me. *grr*


----------



## HipN (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I got this from an unknown source.
> 
> Burn Zack and Wiki. Boot it, wait until it goes to the title screen. Hit the home button, swap Galaxy in the disk tray. Press reset. Supposedely it doesn't check the ram again, so you can play Galaxy on any Wii via that method.
> 
> Unconfirmed though.




Joke post?

EDIT: ^LOL I just saw it, nvm


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I got this from an unknown source.
> 
> Burn Zack and Wiki. Boot it, wait until it goes to the title screen. Hit the home button, swap Galaxy in the disk tray. Press reset. Supposedely it doesn't check the ram again, so you can play Galaxy on any Wii via that method.
> 
> Unconfirmed though.


Doesn't work. The Wii exits to the Wii menu when you swap the disc and press Reset.


----------



## bleh1245 (Oct 28, 2007)

why would that work
if you reset your wii your reset the memory of it thus clearing the passthrough?
So seems logic to me it did not work. Anyway I am just buying this in europe.


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am thinking a wiikey update will be needed to fix this.


----------



## totty (Oct 28, 2007)

apperently, this has been tested and is real;
http://www.8bitjoystick.com/archives/jake_...otected_cds.php


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


cause no one swears on these forums


----------



## Raze1988 (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> apperently, this has been tested and is real;
> http://www.8bitjoystick.com/archives/jake_...otected_cds.php



Oh god, it's so easy!


----------



## Smack (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> apperently, this has been tested and is real;
> http://www.8bitjoystick.com/archives/jake_...otected_cds.php


You created an account just to post that?   sad


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 28, 2007)

if you are to believe the differences between the wiikey and d2ckey (as found on their official site), i dont even think an update will work.

(on first gen wii controllers) "Due to the way they interact with the drive controller it is possible for the Wii hardware to detect them (they modify RAM, for example)."

"D2Ckey uses a new approach we call the Intelligent Code Modifying System (ICMS). Instead of just uploading some code and then doze off, ICMS constantly monitors data on address and data buses, patching it if necessary"

like i said, if you believe this... then maybe new chips will need to be on the horizon. whats most upsetting, though, is that it shows Nintendo are on the ball regarding piracy and i for one cannot be bothered to pay someone to solder a new chip for me every 2 months.

**Edit: D2CKey info found @ http://www.d2ckey.com/features/intelligent...ing_system.html


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 28, 2007)

hey XiaNaiX, i figured you'd be the person to ask about this..I was wondering, do you think the wiikey team will be into trying to make a wiikey update to fix this if it's possible? Since now that there's no money to be made seeing as how the new systems aren't wiikey compatible there's no market for them anymore really...aside from whatever old systems are left that havent been modded yet that the owners want to mod.


----------



## totty (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> hey XiaNaiX, i figured you'd be the person to ask about this..I was wondering, do you think the wiikey team will be into trying to make a wiikey update to fix this if it's possible? Since now that there's no money to be made seeing as how the new systems aren't wiikey compatible there's no market for them anymore really...aside from whatever old systems are left that havent been modded yet that the owners want to mod.


exept there is money to make on this, its the same guys that made Wiikey and D2Ckey.


----------



## superbo3 (Oct 28, 2007)

i am fearing the wiikey team might abandon the wiikey since they have their new chip d2ckey, hope atleast if they do that they would be kind to make a way to flash other firmwares on it


----------



## Phange (Oct 28, 2007)

You're "fearing" the WiiKey team abandoning the WiiKey? They abandoned it as soon as it left the production line. We've been waiting for a legitimate firmware update for a year now.


----------



## HipN (Oct 28, 2007)

What the Wiikey team needs to do is release the source code for their chip and fw updates.


----------



## crab-scratch (Oct 28, 2007)

read thread before posting questions? this thread now has 46 pages and it still grows! feels like homework.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ Read between the lines: don't ask questions then.



QUOTE(totty @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> apperently, this has been tested and is real;
> http://www.8bitjoystick.com/archives/jake_...otected_cds.php


Using same method at 4X working with WiiKey.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(chronjohnson @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> How do I flash kerojz' custom firmware to my Wiikey.


you take the shit hese crapping out of his mouth and stuff your wii with it.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hey XiaNaiX, i figured you'd be the person to ask about this..I was wondering, do you think the wiikey team will be into trying to make a wiikey update to fix this if it's possible? Since now that there's no money to be made seeing as how the new systems aren't wiikey compatible there's no market for them anymore really...aside from whatever old systems are left that havent been modded yet that the owners want to mod.
> ...



How will they make money by releasing a firmware update for a chip you've already paid for? They'll make money on D2CKey. But that's my question, will they bother with the wiikey anymore now that everything is D2C?

Because like Phange said they don't have a very good track record with consumer demand.

But maybe ike HipN said if someone takes the source code they could make a new FW for it independantly.


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> hey XiaNaiX, i figured you'd be the person to ask about this..I was wondering, do you think the wiikey team will be into trying to make a wiikey update to fix this if it's possible? Since now that there's no money to be made seeing as how the new systems aren't wiikey compatible there's no market for them anymore really...aside from whatever old systems are left that havent been modded yet that the owners want to mod.



I'm not sure if it will be possible for them to do this with the current Wiikey hardware but, if it is, I'm sure everyone will have an update available for the various chips.  Unfortunately, we may end up needing new mods.


----------



## II Murasaki II (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know why only the D2CKEY works?


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 29, 2007)

how about someone just make a patch instead of asking the idiots at wiikey


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lipebento @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> ok, now all we have to do is wait an announcement from the wiikey team maybe 2 weeks from now, saying a new firmware is already on development and will reach us in 2 months. of course, 2 months will probably mean 8 months.
> 
> but like.. when the firmware 3.0 was released, they fixed their setup disc pretty quick right?


someone else had put the wiikey setup dvd on one that still worked on 3.0, it wasn't the wiikey team AFAIK


murasaki and chaseincats, please, read before asking stupid question, thanks


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 29, 2007)

ATTENTION! THIS THREAD IS OVER 46 PAGES! SOMEBODY MAKE AN ENTRY IN THE GBATEMP WIKI WITH THE FACTS!

Please?


----------



## totty (Oct 29, 2007)

nvm


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(II Murasaki II @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Does anyone know why only the D2CKEY works?


< sarcasm>NO ONE HAS A CLUE!< /sarcasm>


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(II Murasaki II @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Does anyone know why only the D2CKEY works?




http://jasonnardi.com/uploads/n****%20Please.jpg


----------



## kerojz (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chronjohnson @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I flash kerojz' custom firmware to my Wiikey.
> ...




Did you even bother to read my posts?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hey XiaNaiX, i figured you'd be the person to ask about this..I was wondering, do you think the wiikey team will be into trying to make a wiikey update to fix this if it's possible? Since now that there's no money to be made seeing as how the new systems aren't wiikey compatible there's no market for them anymore really...aside from whatever old systems are left that havent been modded yet that the owners want to mod.
> ...



Ah yeah. Maybe something that works how the d2ckey does only for all of the older chipsets


----------



## msaraiva (Oct 29, 2007)

emu_kidid said that with a simple firmware modification it will be possible to play smg, so all upgradeable chips are safe

finally someone reliable enough has spoke on the matter

he said it would be needed to implement a command on the firmware...didn't comment on the matter much further

time to get some sleep...

btw, he also said that the game isn't checking the drive ram for modifications, since this is impossible from the software side...


----------



## MrMorden (Oct 29, 2007)

47 pages kewl - reminds me of my Star Trek days looking for the 47 conspiracies all over the place.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(msaraiva @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> emu_kidid said that with a simple firmware modification it will be possible to play smg, so all upgradeable chips are safe
> 
> finally someone reliable enough has spoke on the matter
> 
> ...




Who the hell is emu_kidd?


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kerojz @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(chronjohnson @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


give us video proof n****


----------



## Elo (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Who the hell is emu_kidd?Â



..are u kidding? u dont know who emu_kidd is ?? oO
google is ure friend


----------



## Sara (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(msaraiva @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > emu_kidid said that with a simple firmware modification it will be possible to play smg, so all upgradeable chips are safe
> ...


emu_kidd wrote GCOS


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 29, 2007)

emu-kidd is the man who brought the world GCOS. And i think some other stuff.


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

going to sleep, have a good night of posting "please, read the first post/previous posts/previous pages" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and once again, patience's your best friend


----------



## xbandaidx (Oct 29, 2007)

If you dont know who emu_kidid is, you should promptly close this webpage, and never use a modchip again.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> If you dont know who emu_kidid is, you should promptly close this webpage, and never use a modchip again.



*considers making a sig out of that quote*


----------



## brian007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Haven't read all of the posts on this board, but I tried Prominents release of SMG and there is an update that you need to install in order to play the game. I already have the latest update 3.1U. It says that if your system is modified, the update may cause your system to be inoperable. Has anyone already tried the update and their system still works?


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 29, 2007)

@ the guy who said something about emu_kidd i hope you aren't just name dropping

@ brian007, considering that SMG won't work on anything but a d2ckey, why would you even risk it? just wait til we get some official word on the probability of a fix!


----------



## pinesal (Oct 29, 2007)

Doea anybody know if using a DVD+R and using the booktype DVD-ROM does NOT work?   

I may be able to try this when the download is done.


----------



## msaraiva (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> @ the guy who said something about emu_kidd i hope you aren't just name dropping
> 
> @ brian007, considering that SMG won't work on anything but a d2ckey, why would you even risk it? just wait til we get some official word on the probability of a fix!



irc.efnet.org

#tehskeen

go ask him for youself if you think i'm making this up

people on #wiihack can confirm what i said

i asked this myself because i know the guy has enough knowledge to answer my questions...he has a great rep since the gc scene days


----------



## castillo (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(pinesal @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Doea anybody know if using a DVD+R and using the booktype DVD-ROM does NOT work?Â
> 
> I may be able to try this when the download is done.



Yes, a guy in a private torrent tracker tried this and didn't work.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xbandaidx @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> If you dont know who emu_kidid is, you should promptly close this webpage, and never use a modchip again.



Yeah right


----------



## stok3d (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(brian007 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Haven't read all of the posts on this board, but I tried Prominents release of SMG and there is an update that you need to install in order to play the game. I already have the latest update 3.1U. It says that if your system is modified, the update may cause your system to be inoperable. Has anyone already tried the update and their system still works?



I assume some people must have installed that update...That's how they got to the 'Error 101' Screen...Correct me if I'm wrong, though...

So, has anyone tried the update? Inquiring minds would love to know.


----------



## potaco (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brian007 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't read all of the posts on this board, but I tried Prominents release of SMG and there is an update that you need to install in order to play the game. I already have the latest update 3.1U. It says that if your system is modified, the update may cause your system to be inoperable. Has anyone already tried the update and their system still works?
> ...


OMG IT WORKS! Why didn't anyone think to just install the update in the past 48 pages?? Seriously, come on.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthrea...21669#post21669

Daaamn.


----------



## superbo3 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow sweet hope theres a wiikey update soon too then


----------



## Sicklinker (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(superbo3 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> wow sweet hope theres a wiikey update soon too then



i like especially the "soon" part....lol


----------



## KakTheInfected (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, that's good news /mrobvious

Bet you I'll still be playing my pre-order copy before the Wiikey team even thinks about updating though.


----------



## HaTaX (Oct 29, 2007)

Sounds like it's time to flood wiikey's support email with requests for it.  Perhaps point them to the cyclowiz forum and state that it shouldn't require too much work if they were able to do it nearly overnight.

Or of course, just release the source on it and let the community fix it.


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

Why did I choose Wiikey!! Their update will take years. By then, we'll have Super Mario Universe...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

I just got this to work! To prove it I'll give you a little spoiler: 



******SPOILER ALERT********
mario goes into outer space
******SPOILER ALERT********


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn, it's times like this I wish I didn't have a wiikey.


----------



## rod-wii (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi guys
My name is Rod Sousa. I'm from Brazil. I've just registered here to get to know a little more about this little problem we're facing on super mario galaxy. Is it true what everyone's talking about? It can't run on a wii with a modchip installed? I'm kinda desperate since here in Brazil a nintendo wii is too much expensive and I really can't buy orignal games.
Could you guys tell me what is really going on?
I'd aprecciate if you could help us out here, please. We're all desperate
Thanks.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

So, seems like an update is on the works.... in a matter of hours 'most chips will be able to play the game'

Heard that in mIRC, proper channels, from the almighty emu_kidid


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

^^ I don't trust you man.... FBI FBI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

oh god, cyclowiz is on it... but will they release the source?

i have a wiikey (and im not depending on the wiikey team)


----------



## malacai (Oct 29, 2007)

49 pages, and u dont have a clue?


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 29, 2007)

nothing =(


----------



## HaTaX (Oct 29, 2007)

For all you cyclowiz users:

http://www.cyclopswiz.com/CYCLOWIZ-3.6BETA-NTSC-USA.rar

There's your fix.


----------



## fldash (Oct 29, 2007)

So glad I have a Cyclowiz!


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(rod-wii @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Hi guys
> My name is Rod Sousa. I'm from Brazil. I've just registered here to get to know a little more about this little problem we're facing on super mario galaxy. Is it true what everyone's talking about? It can't run on a wii with a modchip installed? I'm kinda desperate since here in Brazil a nintendo wii is too much expensive and I really can't buy orignal games.
> Could you guys tell me what is really going on?
> I'd aprecciate if you could help us out here, please. We're all desperate
> Thanks.


definatly NOA!!!!1!
hehe


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 29, 2007)

There won't be a fix coming any time soon from Wiikey.


----------



## bluebright (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, well, the fact that someone is working on a chip uodate on the earlier models means in can be done, which is good progress after 17 hours. Wiikey team better get there act together.


----------



## fldash (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthrea...21669#post21669
> 
> Daaamn.
> 
> ...



Getting unexpected end of file with that .RAR.


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn it Wiikey, hurry up!!


----------



## rod-wii (Oct 29, 2007)

ok so people with wiikey can't play this game?
is it right?


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I just got this to work! To prove it I'll give you a little spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOO I FORGOT TO READ THE ******SPOILER ALERT******** PART, THE GAME IS RUINED!!!

*shoots self in face*


----------



## nawz (Oct 29, 2007)

Im supporting Wiikey all the way. F### Cyclowiz and their bullsh!t


----------



## ShortFuse (Oct 29, 2007)

YAY TEAM CYCLOPS!!!!


----------



## nawz (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> YAY TEAM CYCLOPS!!!!



Lolol yayayaya have you got it to work? So why Yay?


----------



## stok3d (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(potaco @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(brian007 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



Not the game. I meant the update possibly bricking a first gen, WiiKeyed Wii. Nothing to do with SMG working.


----------



## Elo (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> There won't be a fix coming any time soon from Wiikey.



noooo


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(rod-wii @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> ok so people with wiikey can't play this game?
> is it right?



Not yet.


----------



## Eboku01 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi there (new poster),

Has anyone tried sending the wiikey team feedback on their site? it seems to be the only way to contact them (if they even check it)


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> There won't be a fix coming any time soon from Wiikey.



Wh-wh-wha-wha-what??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Seriously? Why?


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Elo @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There won't be a fix coming any time soon from Wiikey.
> ...


unless someone in teh scene does it.

meh


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 29, 2007)

The Wiikey team is looking into it as well.  Might be easier than first thought.


----------



## nloding (Oct 29, 2007)

I haven't read this ENTIRE topic yet, I've gotten the short story and gave up after that.  I see that a Cyclowiz update is in the works, and a Wiikey one supposedly.

I've got an OpenWii and can only assume that there is an update in the works too.  I HOPE so.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

Watch WiiKey take 6 months to update...hey at least they'll be in time for...well...I'm not sure of there are any killer apps in the horizon.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(nawz @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > YAY TEAM CYCLOPS!!!!
> ...



yep, they got it to work. On the other hand, wiikey will have it ready for 2010


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 29, 2007)

To persevere when the Cyclops team did it in hours is wisdom.


----------



## fldash (Oct 29, 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/65910280/CYCLO...SC-USA.rar.html


----------



## ksuhumpy (Oct 29, 2007)

Has anyone flashed and confirmed the CycloWiz update is infact working with SMG?


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> The Wiikey team is looking into it as well.Â Might be easier than first thought.


how do you know


----------



## ShortFuse (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(fldash @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/65910280/CYCLO...SC-USA.rar.html



or how's a direct link to the cyclowiz's site
http://www.cyclopswiz.com/CYCLOWIZ-3.6BETA-NTSC-USA.rar
it's only 1.1MB... though if you're downloading a 4.5gb game, you probably don't care.


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Wiikey team is looking into it as well.Â Might be easier than first thought.
> ...



Because I've been talking with them about it for the last three hours.  lol  The Wiinja guy is offline so I probably won't hear from him until tomorrow.


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

Because he da man!

Dude basically owns Wiinewz. I was there when it was just a PS2 site... good times.


----------



## Eboku01 (Oct 29, 2007)

I sent a message through wiikey's feedback system, hopefully they are on it. http://www.wiikey.cn/feedback.html

and I did play the retail on my first gen wii-key'ed wii. It updated and the game ran fine (It's amazing) and my older titles worked too.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



oooh, so do they sound like they will have it ready soon (like tommorow) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-oh you practicaly own wiinewz... well then im honored to have you reply to my forum text *bows*


----------



## bluebright (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm just glad we're getting somewhere and theres less 'PIRACY IS DEAD' posts.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

*CycloWiz update has been confirmed working....please update the main page.*


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> *CycloWiz update has been confirmed working....please update the main page.*


source?


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...




Great news!


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice. Glad cyclowiz users got theirs to work! Good job!

Now Wiikey team, hopefully you'll deliver!


----------



## fldash (Oct 29, 2007)

Confirmed working.  Just upgraded my Cyclowiz to 3.6BETA.  Inserted the SMG disk, ran the update on it, console rebooted and I'm now playing...


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 29, 2007)

Wiikey update coming tomorrow.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2841

I'm in a conversation in #wiihack

Basically the admins confirmed it.

Edit: Sucks to be a WiiKey owner though...hopefully WiiKey pulls through.


----------



## hanman (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Eboku01 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I sent a message through wiikey's feedback system



i LOL'D


----------



## Eboku01 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah... :-(


----------



## Aku (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Wiikey update coming tomorrow.



Yeah I wrote to them...

"I can Has wiiki Update? SO icon play Mario's Galaxy?  k'thanx!"

Guess it made all the difference....


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

WIIKEY!!! Dude srsly, I was worried for a whole night that Ninty has found a way to block modchips permanently.

EDIT: To all the CycloWiz & D2CKey users, STFU till we get our updates. You know how jealous we are of you. LOL just kidding.


----------



## fldash (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, are you freaking kidding me?  The first level/intro to this game is amazing...

What the hell, first planet is making me dizzy


----------



## dsbomb (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Internets, where hysteria and bitching dominate.  Either the sky is falling, or it needs to, dammit!


----------



## coolbgdog (Oct 29, 2007)

I keep seeing info about other chips but what about wiinja chips?  Im hoping that it works for wiinja chips too.


----------



## Smack (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(r1cky @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> WIIKEY!!! Dude srsly, I was worried for a whole night that Ninty has found a way to block modchips permanently.


You must have slept terribly...  if at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully an OpenWii fix comes soon.


----------



## Elo (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbgdog @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I keep seeing info about other chips but what about wiinja chips?Â Im hoping that it works for wiinja chips too.


just wait
right now it only works on cyclowiz and d2ckey..no others..just wait


----------



## the_watcher87 (Oct 29, 2007)

i hate to be the one to ask this now after so many pages but am i right in thinking that the game will work on pal with the cyclowiz and d2ckey. been following this thread all day and glad to see that its finally working for people. i only have a version 1 wiinja so i'm gonna order a cyclowiz


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a CycloDS Evo, I'm going to get  CycloWiz though since their support is amazing.


----------



## theman69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Props Team Cyclops now for the poor poor wiikey owners....


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 29, 2007)

yay! a fix! time to start downloading it in anticipation of a wiikey update! i read on team cyclos thread that beta testers said it worked on pal, too!


----------



## Elo (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> yay! a fix! time to start downloading it in anticipation of a wiikey update! i read on team cyclos thread that beta testers said it worked on pal, too!



the ntsc update doesnt work on pal..but they are releasing a pal update soonish


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

Man, now that I think about it, I still haven't finished MP3 yet. I dunno whether to start this now or finish all my other games first.

EDIT: So here's a question. Does the NTSC update result in duplicate channels for PAL Wii owners like they did with MP3?


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

xiaNaix...do you have an ETA for the WiiKey update?


----------



## bluebright (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(the_watcher87 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> i hate to be the one to ask this now after so many pages but am i right in thinking that the game will work on pal with the cyclowiz and d2ckey. been following this thread all day and glad to see that its finally working for people. i only have a version 1 wiinja so i'm gonna order a cyclowiz



The D2ckey video a few pages back was on a French wii wasn't it? So, I think it does work on pal. Somebody correct me.


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mr fluff @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(the_watcher87 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i hate to be the one to ask this now after so many pages but am i right in thinking that the game will work on pal with the cyclowiz and d2ckey. been following this thread all day and glad to see that its finally working for people. i only have a version 1 wiinja so i'm gonna order a cyclowiz
> ...



for the 1253th time : no, it was on a Canadian Wii. Nintendo games have french language in the US versions


----------



## Ryankn (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mr fluff @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(the_watcher87 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i hate to be the one to ask this now after so many pages but am i right in thinking that the game will work on pal with the cyclowiz and d2ckey. been following this thread all day and glad to see that its finally working for people. i only have a version 1 wiinja so i'm gonna order a cyclowiz
> ...



Nope..was an NTSC Wii and the French was Canadian slang


----------



## xboxinoz (Oct 29, 2007)

Having been quietly watching this thread expand over the last 24 hours I was concerned, as a relatively new owner of a modchipped wii, that its lifespan may be short however as I still have Super Paper Mario, Zelda Twilight Princess, Metroid and even Resident Evil 4 to complete on the Wii I figured there is plenty to keep me occupied with what does work rather than worrying about games that don't work and as to whether the bigN had got the upper hand on all of us.

I was going to post and suggest to other people that they stop wetting their pants over this thread and go find some old game to complete whilst they wait patiently for a few weeks...

Then I go grab some lunch and by the time I come back one modchip has fixed it! YAY!

Now wiikey, lets get to it! I need it fixed by the time the PAL release pops up!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> xiaNaix...do you have an ETA for the WiiKey update?



Knowing how much the dev team cares about Wiikey, probably in 5-7 years from now.


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2841
> 
> I'm in a conversation in #wiihack
> 
> ...



hey sucks even more to be a Wiinja v1 owner...

Anyway I'm getting a Cyclowiz. Kudos to them for reacting so fast.


----------



## theman69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Its official: Wiikey has announced that it will be released the day after Smash Bros Brawl is released.

Its a shame we all know that its gonna get postponed a few more years anyway.


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Its official: Wiikey has announced that it will be released the day after Smash Bros Brawl is released.
> 
> Its a shame we all know that its gonna get postponed a few more years anyway.



For the lulz


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow. xiaNaix has said the WiiKey guys are working on it. Cut them some slack.


----------



## m3jsh (Oct 29, 2007)

How do we know this xiaNaix fellah has contacts on the Wiikey team?


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

All I gotta say is that the WiiKey hasn't really needed a firmware update since day 1 except for Gamecube audio streaming. That said, if the WiiKey devs want their product to remain one of the top-selling modchips, they better damn well get this firmware update out fast as hell.


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 29, 2007)

Since it's working on Pal Cyclowiz, could it be a new step to total region free ?


----------



## xbandaidx (Oct 29, 2007)

I wouldn't go that far OrGon3, I'm pretty sure the people on that team want to play SMG as much as we do.


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(m3jsh @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> How do we know this xiaNaix fellah has contacts on the Wiikey team?



Good point, considering we've practically called everyone with legit news liars ever since the torrent got released at Ntorrents....

As for cutting the Wiikey team some slack, we're just mucking around. If we don't appriciate their work, why did we even buy their chip in the first place aye?


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sure the people at WiiKey will get an update out at the speed of lightning considering it's gonna hurt their pocketbooks otherwise. Funny how money changes everything.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(m3jsh @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> How do we know this xiaNaix fellah has contacts on the Wiikey team?
> 
> 
> If you know the scene you know xiaNaix is telling the truth.
> ...



Problem being the WiiKey guys are the D2C guys so they have fingers in many pies. But they're on it, so we should be thankful.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Wiikey update coming tomorrow.


i love you


----------



## hanman (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(m3jsh @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> How do we know this xiaNaix fellah has contacts on the Wiikey team?



because he's the administrator of wiinewz.  besides that, he's been a scene contributor for ages.


----------



## sdoc96 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(m3jsh @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> How do we know this xiaNaix fellah has contacts on the Wiikey team?


He has been around the scene for a long time and has always been trustworthy.
If he says it, I'd personally believe it.


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

Given that they're also the D2CKey devs, and that they went out of their way to boast about the fact that it played SMG without a hitch, you'd think they'd acknowledge their -other- customers. But I'll trust the knowledge that they're working on it. From the sounds of things, it's not terribly hard to resolve.


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 29, 2007)

Wiikey has never promised an update tomorrow.  This guy is full of shit.  I've been talking to them all night.  It will likely be longer than that, unfortunately.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

So they don't have an ETA then xiaNaix?  We gotta wait a long time then.


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

Approx how long man? Any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## tic (Oct 29, 2007)

How long do you reckon? And does it look likely to be able to be played with wiikey on PAL?
Thanks all


----------



## KakTheInfected (Oct 29, 2007)

Who saw that coming? Oh well, a few weeks more isn't going to hurt.


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 29, 2007)

XianaiX, has the WiiFree team said anything?  Is team Cyclops working with homebrewers?


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(KakTheInfected @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Who saw that coming? Oh well, a few weeks more isn't going to hurt.


A few days will turn into weeks, then into months.


----------



## msaraiva (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(msaraiva @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> emu_kidid said that with a simple firmware modification it will be possible to play smg, so all upgradeable chips are safe
> 
> finally someone reliable enough has spoke on the matter
> 
> ...



funny how ppl doubted me when i posted that


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

Might want to mention to the WiiKey team that their "world's only fully upgradeable Wii modchip" was beaten in a firmware upgrade war against CycloWiz.... and it only took the Cyclone team 12 hours to do it. Guess we've got weeks to go. If we're lucky.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(m3jsh @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> How do we know this xiaNaix fellah has contacts on the Wiikey team?


cause he fucking pwns.


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(msaraiva @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(msaraiva @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > emu_kidid said that with a simple firmware modification it will be possible to play smg, so all upgradeable chips are safe
> ...



Hey I doubted you, but I didn't post anything till it was fully confirmed. 

I hate it how these ppl who know much less than you just come out and called you a liar. Srsly guys, refrain from saying shit about ppl if you don't know much yourself.

Remember how the guy who uploaded the orig torrent said that he got an error msg & even posted the picture on the net? Photoshop? I don't think so.

Now back to waiting for my wiikey update.


----------



## phlyjedi (Oct 29, 2007)

Heranbago, the only reason that the wiikey update took so long in the past was that the recovery methods weren't properly tested

 I've spoken to the author, he's already half way through an update


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

All upgradeable chips are safe. Too bad he didn't mention "except for the modchips with zero chance of being upgraded".

Maybe I'm being too negative, but if Team Cyclone can upgrade their chip 12 hours after the leak, then why the heck can't the WiiKey team get it done in a few days?


----------



## xbandaidx (Oct 29, 2007)

emu-kidid said that he talked to the Wiikey team and that the guys are already half way through making the update.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Heranbago, the only reason that the wiikey update took so long in the past was that the recovery methods weren't properly tested
> 
> I've spoken to the author, he's already half way through an update


ummm... were was this?
lol


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(m3jsh @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> How do we know this xiaNaix fellah has contacts on the Wiikey team?


he's got ties to most of the important people in the scene. check out his site and leave it at that.


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Heranbago, the only reason that the wiikey update took so long in the past was that the recovery methods weren't properly tested
> ...



IRC? possibly the channel that some guy mentioned earlier. Man maybe I should talk over IRC too..


----------



## phlyjedi (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Heranbago, the only reason that the wiikey update took so long in the past was that the recovery methods weren't properly tested
> ...



Tehskeen


----------



## 8v8t8r (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



can u give me the link?


----------



## phlyjedi (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(8v8t8r @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



IRC SERVER:

irc.efnet.org

#Tehskeen


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

One thing we have to keep into consideration is that the WiiKey team doesn't have to worry about updating the D2CKey firmware for SMG, since it seems to be able to play it fine right now. At the very least, it allows them to focus on the WiiKey. Also, WiiKey is one of the top-selling modchips for the Wii in the world, and they have many incentives to keep it on good terms with consumers. There's no reason for them not to address this issue, and quickly.


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(8v8t8r @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



Google?


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

wii update is teh coming soons!
IM HAPPY!


----------



## Perseid (Oct 29, 2007)

You know, the Wiikey team could avoid a lot of headaches and angry emails if they would just update their news page. A simple "Regarding the SMG issue: We know. Go away." would satisfy many of us right now.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Wiikey has never promised an update tomorrow.Â This guy is full of shit.Â I've been talking to them all night.Â It will likely be longer than that, unfortunately.


When did I say that the Wiikey team is releasing an update tomorrow? Perhaps I was too vague in my post.

I just saids "Wiikey update tomorrow" meaning that I hope its tomorrow considering Cyclo got it done in around 5 hours..


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wiikey has never promised an update tomorrow.Â This guy is full of shit.Â I've been talking to them all night.Â It will likely be longer than that, unfortunately.
> ...




Too vague? right on mate.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 29, 2007)

Heh, but really, there isn't any reason a Wiikey update couldn't be done by tomorrow... I'm getting a CycloWiz anyway. Going back to my modder after I order one and going to tell him to strip that Wiikey and put a CycloWiz. Their awesome support alone is worth the extra 30$


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Heh, but really, there isn't any reason a Wiikey update couldn't be done by tomorrow... I'm getting a CycloWiz anyway. Going back to my modder after I order one and going to tell him to strip that Wiikey and put a CycloWiz. Their awesome support alone is worth the extra 30$



Seems a bit pointless. 

If I was you, I'd wait till they have a chip with extra features, such as 100% region free compatibility (which from what I heard is impossible) before I actually take out my Wiikey. Otherwise I'd have to keep changing chips till they come out with an 'ultimate chip' for the Wii.

Think about it, there's always gonna be better chips out there. Each new chip usually enters the market on 2 basis. One would be lower price and the second would the better features. So it's your call really, but I'm just saying.

RW


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, but just because of the fact they dealed with an issue less then a day that it occured is a A+++ in my book. Assures me that if its technically possible to deal with the issue, it will be dealt with fast.

Wiikey on the other hand, took 6 months just for a DVD-9 and Audio Fix update..


----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2007)

wiikey HAS to be updated tomorrow... its money what we're talking about..

70% of the modded wiis worlwide have a wiikey inside.


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

Look, they have their reasons. I know I'm still skeptical myself but is it really worth switching now. 

Considering how many wiikey clones there are out there, wouldn't you be worried that all the money you've invested into building a new firmware would be wasted on those ppl who basically 'stole' the chip's design? 

Guess I'm just looking @ it from a different POV.


----------



## Scarboy (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> wiikey HAS to be updated tomorrow... its money what we're talking about..
> 
> 70% of the modded wiis worlwide have a wiikey inside.



80% of people on the internet are idiots.

If the wiikey team releases an update tomorrow I certainly know what I'm flashing to my Atmega8l tomorrow. The OpenWii guy disappeared for months and then posted on his on forum with a penis pill affiliate site so I'm pretty sure he's gone for good. It kinda sucks that I'm going to have to add an extra solder point and change the wires on my chip if I do this though


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Heh, but really, there isn't any reason a Wiikey update couldn't be done by tomorrow... I'm getting a CycloWiz anyway. Going back to my modder after I order one and going to tell him to strip that Wiikey and put a CycloWiz. Their awesome support alone is worth the extra 30$




To each their own.  I have so many freaking games to play right now that it's no issue for me.  Granted I would love to play some SMG right now, but I can wait the 1-2 days till an update comes out.


----------



## jergens (Oct 29, 2007)

wiikey.cn updated

[07.10.29] Issues Super Mario Galaxy

Within the last 24 hours, we have received a huge number of emails from Wiikey users asking about the issues with the new Super Mario Galaxy game that are affecting all serial modchips. We would like to assure everyone that we are currently investigating the issues and will post a new announcement as soon as we have something to report.

Thank you for your patience and your continued support! Although we cannot reply to every email individually, please be assured that all of your comments are being read and taken seriously.


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Scarboy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(asher @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wiikey HAS to be updated tomorrow... its money what we're talking about..
> ...



Did you know that 85% of all statistics are made up?


----------



## II Murasaki II (Oct 29, 2007)

07.10.29] Issues Super Mario Galaxy

Within the last 24 hours, we have received a huge number of emails from Wiikey users asking about the issues with the new Super Mario Galaxy game that are affecting all serial modchips. We would like to assure everyone that we are currently investigating the issues and will post a new announcement as soon as we have something to report.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your patience and for your continued support. Although we cannot reply to every email individually, please be assured that all of your comments are being read and taken seriously.


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

WiiKey updated their site? On the day of an onset of an issue? Are the planets aligning?


----------



## II Murasaki II (Oct 29, 2007)

Pigs are flying.

I just hope when they release a fix it works on PAL systems.


----------



## Eboku01 (Oct 29, 2007)

Woo! and people laughed at me!

.....


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 29, 2007)

Well of course they *known*. Question is, will they do anything, and fast.


----------



## bluebright (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(II Murasaki II @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> 07.10.29] Issues Super Mario Galaxy
> 
> Within the last 24 hours, we have received a huge number of emails from Wiikey users asking about the issues with the new Super Mario Galaxy game that are affecting all serial modchips. We would like to assure everyone that we are currently investigating the issues and will post a new announcement as soon as we have something to report.
> 
> We would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your patience and for your continued support. Although we cannot reply to every email individually, please be assured that all of your comments are being read and taken seriously.



Isn't that nice? There aware of our issue.


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm just amazed that the WiiKey team actually exists... I thought they were all a bunch of lawn gnomes from Bulgaria.


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok...but how much longer?


----------



## Toxicwind (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> WiiKey updated their site? On the day of an onset of an issue? Are the planets aligning?


I think they are! This may be our lucky day! I was patient and hopeful we would receive an update soon, and we did, looks like patience helps!


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, look at it from this angle:

If the entire Earth was one giant diamond ball, and every thousand years, a feather fell from the sky and brushed against the ball, by the time the ball withered to a grain of dust, that won't even begin to scratch the amount of time it'll take the WiiKey team to release an update.


----------



## 3DPiper (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok guys, we've been through so much together (50+ pages!), I figured I would solidify this event with a t-shirt before everything gets fixed with updates and we forget our one-day of speculative torture:











-Matthew


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

The problem is that whenever a company says "we are aware of the issue and currently investigating it and will report on our findings", it means its gonna take literally FOREVER to do and they are really not that interested in doing it.


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

UPDATE: Team WiiKey would like to inform you that once the planet cools after global warming melts the glaciers, your room will be cool enough to handle the new WiiKey update. Wait until then.


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

To the guy who said "it'll take forever", do you realize what thousands of angry game nerds can do to your email/server load? Needless to say, they have plenty of incentives to fix this.


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(3DPiper @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Ok guys, we've been through so much together (50+ pages!), I figured I would solidify this event with a t-shirt before everything gets fixed with updates and we forget our one-day of speculative torture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats awesome


----------



## MrMorden (Oct 29, 2007)

We need to get Al Gore onto this, he will get some action done.


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

JUST IN: The WiiKey team has determined that Mario Galaxy is, in fact, not for the Atari 5200. Their experimental Atari 5200 modchip "AtariKey" will still make its estimated launch schedule of September 2nd, 2019


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

i survived 10/28/07.

the day of error code #001


----------



## skaarj (Oct 29, 2007)

Phange, I love the updates! ;D
Its fun because its true you know.

Oh, and neat t-shirt!


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

I wonder what error code #002 will be.


----------



## Pacote (Oct 29, 2007)

er... who cares about what they wrote on the site?

THIS is the only thing that matters:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Heranbago, the only reason that the wiikey update took so long in the past was that the recovery methods weren't properly tested
> 
> I've spoken to the author, he's already half way through an update



I trust him, if he said it, i think tomorrow we will all be getting our mario galaxy's running


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

look at what they write
--
Within the last 24 hours, we have received a huge number of emails from Wiikey users asking about the issues with the new Super Mario Galaxy game that --are affecting all serial modchips---. We would like to assure everyone that we are currently investigating the issues and will post a new announcement as soon as we have something to report.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your patience and for your continued support. Although we cannot reply to every email individually, please be assured that all of your comments are being read and taken seriously

---
it isn't affecting all serial modchips..cyclowiz got it under control...


----------



## skaarj (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> look at what they write
> --
> Within the last 24 hours, we have received a huge number of emails from Wiikey users asking about the issues with the new Super Mario Galaxy game *that are affecting all serial modchips*. We would like to assure everyone that we are currently investigating the issues and will post a new announcement as soon as we have something to report.
> 
> ...



Then it must be... a fake.


----------



## roudy000 (Oct 29, 2007)

I would really buy a t-shirt like that if at least some other people in my town known what it was... but LOL its really funny

It was a great day full of anticipation ! 

Was fun reading you all! 

Have a great night! 

And please any greater force than human help wiikey team find an update tonight!


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

NEW UPDATE:

Team WiiKey is dedicated to the satisfaction of its customers. Because of this, we will be skipping Taco Bell's "fourthmeal" for the next two millenia so that we can spend every night digging holes under the great pyramid so we can send WiiKeys to the heathen gods in space. There, after many millions of years, they will decipher this mystery and send back their ultimate wisdom to the world. Not only will your WiiKey be functional again, you will also become an ethereal spirit and travel the cosmos in search of wisdom.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> NEW UPDATE:
> 
> Team WiiKey is dedicated to the satisfaction of its customers. Because of this, we will be skipping Taco Bell's "fourthmeal" for the next two millenia so that we can spend every night digging holes under the great pyramid so we can send WiiKeys to the heathen gods in space. There, after many millions of years, they will decipher this mystery and send back their ultimate wisdom to the world. Not only will your WiiKey be functional again, you will also become an ethereal spirit and travel the cosmos in search of wisdom.




...But I don't want to be a Scientologist.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

so mario galaxy work on pal. could some say it is maybe multi?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> NEW UPDATE:
> 
> Team WiiKey is dedicated to the satisfaction of its customers. Because of this, we will be skipping Taco Bell's "fourthmeal" for the next two millenia so that we can spend every night digging holes under the great pyramid so we can send WiiKeys to the heathen gods in space. There, after many millions of years, they will decipher this mystery and send back their ultimate wisdom to the world. Not only will your WiiKey be functional again, you will also become an ethereal spirit and travel the cosmos in search of wisdom.



hahaha that one was ridiculous


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> NEW UPDATE:
> 
> Team WiiKey is dedicated to the satisfaction of its customers. Because of this, we will be skipping Taco Bell's "fourthmeal" for the next two millenia so that we can spend every night digging holes under the great pyramid so we can send WiiKeys to the heathen gods in space. There, after many millions of years, they will decipher this mystery and send back their ultimate wisdom to the world. Not only will your WiiKey be functional again, you will also become an ethereal spirit and travel the cosmos in search of wisdom.


UPDATE: 

stop posting wiikey jokes, after the 6th one they kinda get old


----------



## hanman (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > NEW UPDATE:
> ...



pun


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

everyone go look in the bathroom. is your penis still there? if so the wiikey update isn't out yet.


----------



## Blu` (Oct 29, 2007)

For every person that complains that wiikey is slow to update, they sit around laughing at us and delay the update another hour while they play the game.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(hanman @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



worst post ever.


----------



## The_Legend (Oct 29, 2007)

has anyone heard from bell about an update for YAOSM? wiinewz seems to be down (again =/), and all I've read in this 58 pages (so far xD) thread are complains about wiikey not working xD

in the past, YAOSM has got some pretty fast updates, I hope this time it won't be different!


----------



## r1cky (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> everyone go look in the bathroom. is your penis still there? if so the wiikey update isn't out yet.



Hmm, thats like choosing between your penis & playing SMG... Tough decision...


----------



## Hooya (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(The_Legend @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> has anyone heard from bell about an update for YAOSM? wiinewz seems to be down (again =/), and all I've read in this 58 pages (so far xD) thread are complains about wiikey not working xD
> 
> in the past, YAOSM has got some pretty fast updates, I hope this time it won't be different!



I was asking the same thing in the irc rooms.  nobody there had heard.  I'm confident that Bell will get an update if it's even needed.  Who knows, maybe the way that Bell does his thing isn't effected by the copy protection and it doesn't even need an update.  Nobody has said either way about the open source chips because this forum is all WiiKey, all the time.  WiiNewz, where the open source thrives, is totally closed off unfortunately.  Oh well, I won't have the ISO for another 16 hours anyway.


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 29, 2007)

o man cyclowiz has an update that works

cmon wiikey we chose you over cyclowiz show us why we did


----------



## jhoff80 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hopefully a Wiinja Deluxe update won't be far behind.


----------



## The_Legend (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The_Legend @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone heard from bell about an update for YAOSM? wiinewz seems to be down (again =/), and all I've read in this 58 pages (so far xD) thread are complains about wiikey not working xD
> ...



as soon as you get your iso running (or not xD), let me know! I also have the felling that YAOSM works differently then the other modchips, I once read bell saying that he did the minimal necessary to play backups, modified just what was REALLY necessary.

I'll download the game tomorrow, there will hopefully be a solution until then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Hopefully a Wiinja Deluxe update won't be far behind.


i loled


----------



## Roamin64 (Oct 29, 2007)

Works indeed with cyclowiz V3.6

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthrea...=21682&posted=1

Wiikey ftl


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Roamin64 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Works indeed with cyclowiz V3.6
> 
> http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthrea...=21682&posted=1
> 
> Wiikey ftl


we have known that for a while


----------



## bluebright (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthrea...p?t=2841&page=4

everyone got that? It works on pal.


----------



## 1ns4nity (Oct 29, 2007)

This is just about the longest thread i've ever seen....

Well i'm joining the queue for the Wiikey update!


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah i dont think ive seen a longer thread on these forums! not even when SPM was bricking!!! funniest thing is, nothing is discussion about the game yet haha


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(1ns4nity @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> This is just about the longest thread i've ever seen....
> 
> Well i'm joining the queue for the Wiikey update!



whats the wiikey update queue?


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(chaseincats @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(1ns4nity @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This is just about the longest thread i've ever seen....
> ...



the wiikey update queue is everyone who owns a wiikey


----------



## blueskies (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> yeah i dont think ive seen a longer thread on these forums! not even when SPM was bricking!!! funniest thing is, nothing is discussion about the game yet haha



when is there ever game discussion on these forums?

My modchip for some reason decided to stop working yesterday, and even after a full disassembly of the wii, it won't work today.  Whatever, I planned on buying SMG anyway, it's going to be worth it.


----------



## qusai (Oct 29, 2007)

Man, i was so desperate I put in the cyclowiz disc to see if it works on the wiikey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



too bad theres no reset button on it, ottherwise it might have worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



/me joinds the wiikey update queueueueueueue


----------



## vinikun (Oct 29, 2007)

There's no possibility to flash cyclowiz firmwares to an openwii modchip is there? I was thinking this because you can flash ported versions of the openwii firmware to the cyclowiz...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> everyone go look in the bathroom. is your penis still there? if so the wiikey update isn't out yet.



I keep my penis in my pants, not in the bathroom.


----------



## darkdreamr (Oct 29, 2007)

stares the copy protection in the eyes...    waits a few seconds for it to get compfortable...  then SMACKS it upside its head.      DONT DO IT AGAIN!!!!       

Ninty = Pwned.. yayyyyyy


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > everyone go look in the bathroom. is your penis still there? if so the wiikey update isn't out yet.
> ...



Yes, but you have to go into the bathroom to look. If you look at your penis anywhere else it's dirty. Plus my mom might catch me.

edit: or my cat might scratch it.


----------



## zif (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > everyone go look in the bathroom. is your penis still there? if so the wiikey update isn't out yet.
> ...


In the pockets? Mine's usually attached to me.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> yeah i dont think ive seen a longer thread on these forums! not even when SPM was bricking!!! funniest thing is, nothing is discussion about the game yet haha


spm?

nvm super paper mario


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 29, 2007)

super paper mario.......


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(zif @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...



Usually attached hu? Where is it when it's not attached?


----------



## kerojz (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i dont think ive seen a longer thread on these forums! not even when SPM was bricking!!! funniest thing is, nothing is discussion about the game yet haha
> ...



I believe you owe me an apology.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 29, 2007)

lol, he edited it, after i said what it was


----------



## link459 (Oct 29, 2007)

We'll see the update for Wiikey with SMG compatibility next year.

See you guys next year.


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 29, 2007)

don't forget that some people have got a Wiinja deluxe installed, so I really hope a patch will come for us ...


----------



## Hellfenix (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank god next year is only 2 months away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Still two months is too long! 

Joining the Wiikey queue too, hopefully it will be faster than the last one!


----------



## datahoarder (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> don't forget that some people have got a Wiinja deluxe installed, so I really hope a patch will come for us ...



i couldn't agree more with that, but, i'm sure we will all see a patch - hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 29, 2007)

Update....after I updated my Wii I decided to play the old school NES Super Mario Bros using an NES emulator....guess what happened????


001!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol, j/k....but that would be funny....

People should start making bumper stickers of that error on cafepress website, I'd buy one, lol, in then drive around Nintendo's office in slow circles


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Usually attached hu? Where is it when it's not attached?


xD So can you patch it with Wii Brick Blocker or is the update essential like Metroid's? Will the 10% power trick work?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 29, 2007)

error 00001. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    hurry up guys fix this !!!!!!!!!  (ya you wiikey team)


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 29, 2007)

I mailed the Wiinja team, we'll see ...


----------



## Opium (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gth44331 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm wondering this too. It's quite possible it will work as the SMG update appears to just add duplicate News and Weather channels much like the Metroid Prime 3 update.

My money is on the 10% power thing working.


----------



## HaTaX (Oct 29, 2007)

I tried the 10% all the way through 90% trick and it always would resume the update when I had SMG in the drive.


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I tried the 10% all the way through 90% trick and it always would resume the update when I had SMG in the drive.


Let me guess, you used the same disc? Forgot to mention, but I'd assume that like with Metroid, you need two discs, one patched with Wii Brick Blocker and one without. After you update and power off you have to swap discs, otherwise it kept trying to update.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> error 00001.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were the fuck were you for the last 12 hours


----------



## zif (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zif @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


That is a story for another day.


----------



## soul2soul (Oct 29, 2007)

If emu_kidid says the Wiikey team is working on update I believe him. 

Joins the Wiikey update Queue (should be out this week)


----------



## AxaliaN (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(soul2soul @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> If emu_kidid says the Wiikey team is working on update I believe him.
> 
> Joins the Wiikey update Queue (should be out this week)



Same here. Not even certain this one will work on pal then, but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, was prepared to wait till the 19th for this one, so I can wait on the update


----------



## MrKuenning (Oct 29, 2007)

I havent read every one of the 61 pages so I dont know if this has been posted but I got this off of the wiikey site...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [07.10.29] Issues with Super Mario Galaxy
> 
> Within the last 24 hours, we have received a huge number of emails from Wiikey users asking about the issues with the new Super Mario Galaxy game that are affecting all serial modchips. We would like to assure everyone that we are currently investigating the issues and will post a new announcement as soon as we have something to report.
> 
> We would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your patience and for your continued support. Although we cannot reply to each individual email, please be assured that all of your comments are being read and taken seriously.


----------



## -KangaRod- (Oct 29, 2007)

10/28 0200 hrs - Super Mario Galaxy leaked 3 and a half weeks before its anticipated shelf date. Reggie is sleeping

10/28 1100 hrs - Reggie wakes up to enjoy a lazy afternoon before going into work to finish some stuff off.

10/28 1500 hrs - Reggie arrives at work to find out Super Mario Galaxy has been leaked onto the internet. He is not happy, and starts kicking ass and taking names.

10/28 1800 hrs - Reggie finds out that 16 hours (8 of which were during hours that normal people sleep, the other 8 being on a sunday morning/afternoon when the entire world might as well be sleeping anyways) after his uncrackable, unreleased game is now available for free on the interweb. Reggie shits himself, then asks his shit for its name, before kicking its ass.


----------



## stormbob (Oct 29, 2007)

cyclowiz 1 - rest 0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i got a wiid myself, i mailed them just to get em up from their chairs...


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Oct 29, 2007)

If you have a Wiikey:

Calm down, play Zack & Wiki


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I havent read every one of the 61 pages so I dont know if this has been posted but I got this off of the wiikey site...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if it goes with team wiikey speed it will probably take some months to years


----------



## rodberg (Oct 29, 2007)

well atleast the wii chips are cheap, because im really not setting my hope up about an update for the Wiikey, last update gave the word "soon" a whole new meaning.

think alot of people are gonna look for the CycloWIZ chip now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/rodberg


----------



## robi (Oct 29, 2007)

Man, it's exciting times.

I just updated my Mac to Leopard, all these great games are coming out, not only for the Wii but for the PC too! It's as if some omnipresent being wants me to flunk out of uni...


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

hell yea now those are news that make getting up early in the morning fun.
updating my cyclowiz right now while downloading galaxy.
can't wait.
thanks to the people at team cyclops for such a lightning fast job. amazing. oh yea and fuck off to the people (dydy you asshole) who said this points to the end of the wii and bla bla.
of course you were wrong.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

WTF, now Wiikey users need to rely on the wiikey team!? Crap...


----------



## dirtycarrot (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't think the wiikey team will be slow to update this time. This is one of those times that could see people installing cyclowiz in droves and I'd say they know that.
I'm tipping a beta update within 2 days.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 29, 2007)

"Something's wrong with the cd"
"dust"
*blows*

untz untz untz. . .

or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to wiikey fixing stealth on their chip also.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 29, 2007)

ok, sorry...cant be bothered to read through all the pages...so does this work on pal? x


----------



## KrashLF (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> WTF, now Wiikey users need to rely on the wiikey team!? Crap...



I am a Wiikey owner myself.
"RELY" on the Wiikey team....

MUHARHARHAR.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

2 days is a long time ;__;


----------



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

Did the wiikey have 100% computability before this game? I think they'd be much quicker to release an update if the chip can't boot a game, especially mario galaxy. If they want to keep selling their product they'll update this sooner rather than later.


----------



## bluebright (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah, it works on pal.


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Did the wiikey have 100% computability before this game? I think they'd be much quicker to release an update if the chip can't boot a game, especially mario galaxy. If they want to keep selling their product they'll update this sooner rather than later.



yeah i´m the same opinion..the last update only fixed a few things which were not urgent..


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Did the wiikey have 100% computability before this game? I think they'd be much quicker to release an update if the chip can't boot a game, especially mario galaxy. If they want to keep selling their product they'll update this sooner rather than later.


It had 100 % compatibility with all games of the same region as the console.


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

question to other pal cyclowiz users out there: i really would love to know if i get ANOTHER 2 useless channels with this update or if it'll only update those 2 that i got ever since updating from the metroid prime release.
and is the trick that worked with mp3 to avoid this update working here too? thanks everyone.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 29, 2007)

i got 2 useless channels from updating from pokemon br...then updated with metroid and still had the 2 channels, so i guess it wont do any further damage if u update.


----------



## pitoui (Oct 29, 2007)

Whoever has a cyclowiz.. what's the game like?

Is it shockingly good like Mario 64 was or what?

Im number 12757348 in wiikey queue....


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 29, 2007)

surely still a patch could be made to the ISO? good news nonetheless, i hope wiikey plays it soon.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

[07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue

In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.

In order to guarantee stabily, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated.

As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this.


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> 
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> ...



hehe very very good..so the update should be there very soon.. i bet tomorrow or wendsday
livery s
but what are they meaning with "delivery system"

sounds the changes are not possible with just an dvd update


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> ...


I bet today


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> 
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> ...



Just saw this too... Maybe VojislavK is not the lying bag of excrement everyone pointedly accused him of being...

Deja vu from the WiiKey update leak days


----------



## II Murasaki II (Oct 29, 2007)

Great to hear.


----------



## Ryjuu (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> 
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> ...



That means that Wiikey users must have to wait for another 5 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but i hope not


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 29, 2007)

hmm ..the problem is the "delivery system"
that sounds not that easy..

i dont think an dvd update will make it this time


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

I have a wiikey and will wait for an update but can anyone confirm that this works on a pal wii?

Cheers Shane


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> hmm ..the problem is the "delivery system"
> that sounds not that easy..
> 
> i dont think an dvd update will make it this time


They just need to find a way to update the chip i think.
And how would you update if not DVD? :S


----------



## Buppu (Oct 29, 2007)

Joining que for Wiikey update.
Might be a good thing though, there's an avalanche of games this month that needs playing.

Thanks to all the people that are smarter then me, that continue their hard work and effort to figure out all this stuff.

Beer for you all!


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

You mean they forgot how to make an update?


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm ..the problem is the "delivery system"
> ...


i dont know..but if it would be a dvd..they could just have said..dvd..

but delivery system is strange


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm ..the problem is the "delivery system"
> ...



Get out your solderkit guys!

Be ready to attach 24 more wires to your Wiikey´s!!!

*anyone quoting me saying "What is point to solder on? Gief Schem plz...please drop dead*

edit: Keshin they arent talking about what media...they are talking about how the acual "programming" shall be ran so that the core of the chip properly continues to work...oh fuck it...why do I even try to bother...


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> You mean they forgot how to make an update?


Who knows? It's the wiikey team after all


----------



## Haschtomte (Oct 29, 2007)

I´m pretty sure the Update will be released under the form of a DVD since the Cyclowiz Update was on DVD too and both Wiikey and Cyclowiz are based on the same circuits.


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(MrMojo83 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



i see..thx


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 29, 2007)

yesss, finally i will be able to play Super mario galaxy !!!

Whohooo let's a GO!


----------



## Ramis (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a PAL wii and have played Mario Galaxy. I have some comments:

Super Mario Galaxy *does not have any additional effects when you already have duplicate channels*, so i see no reason to wait for a PAL version if you already have them.

If you dont have the duplicate channels yet i see two options. Either do the 10% trick (i dont like it though) or just go with the duplicate channels. I have put them to the far right in my channel display to be never seen again. We will probaby see a lot more games that will have this problem in the future


Cut from the Cyclowiz forum:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Instructions for PAL Users:
> 
> 1) Update your Wii to 3.1E using WiFi or a PAL Game that provides the Update.
> 2) Get the Cyclowiz Update from Cyclowiz's from the Threads 1st post
> ...



Another note: Its safe to update over Wifi even though you have duplicate channels. I followed the instructions and it worked fine


----------



## Haschtomte (Oct 29, 2007)

It´s in the best interest of the Wiikey Team to come up with an Update quick since i doubt they will sell any more keys if newer games doesn´t work.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

I went with the 10% trick on Metriod but i'm not sure if i want to risk it again :/


----------



## Haschtomte (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I went with the 10% trick on Metriod but i'm not sure if i want to risk it again :/



Do _NOT_ try this trick on Super Mario Galaxy if you have a PAL Wii which i think you have, my friend Semi-Bricked his Wii after trying this, he can´t enter the Wii Settings menu anymore after doing this, it´s not worth trying since it won´t work.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Haschtomte @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I went with the 10% trick on Metriod but i'm not sure if i want to risk it again :/
> ...


Ok, thanks. Wasn't going to try it anyways


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 29, 2007)

why not..the wii have a safety mechanism against power off..


----------



## malacai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I went with the 10% trick on Metriod but i'm not sure if i want to risk it again :/



fattar inte varför, ja körde en fullupdate utan problem, förstår inte allt ståhej om Metroid, likaså har jag gjort det på en polares maskin utan problem...


----------



## link57070 (Oct 29, 2007)

how join the wiikey update queue


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I went with the 10% trick on Metriod but i'm not sure if i want to risk it again :/
> ...


Jag gillar att ta risker?


----------



## SgtMcBadass (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys ive been following every page of this topic. I also have a Wiikey. I burned Galaxy and did the update off the disc. Will I still be able to update my wiikey after I ran the galaxy update? Or did I do something very bad?


----------



## daanienke (Oct 29, 2007)

From the Wiikey site:

[07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue

In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.

In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated.

As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this.


[07.10.29] Issues with Super Mario Galaxy

Within the last 24 hours, we have received a huge number of emails from Wiikey users asking about the issues with the new Super Mario Galaxy game that are affecting all serial modchips. We would like to assure everyone that we are currently investigating the issues and will post a new announcement as soon as we have something to report.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank you for your patience and for your continued support. Although we cannot reply to each individual email, please be assured that all of your comments are being read and taken seriously.


----------



## Haschtomte (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I went with the 10% trick on Metriod but i'm not sure if i want to risk it again :/
> ...



It works just on _METROID_ and not on Super Mario Galaxy, trying this trick again with SMG is just foolish since a lot of people have tried it and Semi-Bricked their consoles.

Why can´t people understand this? Metroid Prime 3: Corruption is _NOT_ the same damn game as SMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don´t know why it doesn´t work on SMG, it just doesn´t.


----------



## malacai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



hehe samma här 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. har uppdaterat allt, alltid kört utan wiiBrickBlocker... kanske har jag bara haft tur, inte vet jag.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


Hehe, okej. Men jag skippar svenskan nu, tror man blir varnad om man snackar för mycket annat än engelska


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Haschtomte @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I went with the 10% trick on Metriod but i'm not sure if i want to risk it again :/
> ...


Great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've already 10%'ed with Metroid, why should this be any different? Does it definitely make duplicate channels if you haven't got them yet? More confirmation please.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 29, 2007)

ITS AN ENGLISH FORUM!!!!!!
Where u get ur sig from gth44331....good to see another Ozzie


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(daanienke @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> From the Wiikey site:
> 
> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> 
> ...


That's great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully I'll see an update by tonight


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 29, 2007)

That's awesome news! The Wiikey team are a little slow but they always get the job done.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 29, 2007)

[/quote]
That's great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully I'll see an update by tonight

[/quote]

Doubt it....the last update was in beta for months before it got leaked and forced em to release it


----------



## phlyjedi (Oct 29, 2007)

I Think this update is going to be a larger file then the other updates.

They are afraid that all the rabid WiiKey owners waiting to update added with the larger file size will kill their servers so they are trying a different way to distribute the update.

That or something totally different.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 29, 2007)

"Why did I choose Wiikey!! Their update will take years. By then, we'll have Super Mario Universe... "
hahah hipN said it !!!!! only thing that made me laugh reading all this .. well i say if wiikey does not send out an update within a week im switching chips to cyclo... i dont want to have to wait to play smash. and before anyone bitches that smg is better . idk i love smash and smg is set for next month so if i get it early woohoo if not i can wait. so im switching if no update by the 16th. and im taking it that all the wiinja, or whatever it is called they will all have to switch cause they cant update. so wiikey will lose money if they dont do something! and if cyclo can update and fix that fast that shows something to me ill be so happy to give money to someone who cares and or is just that good props


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

If they are fast with this update their reputation would definitely go up


----------



## rest0re (Oct 29, 2007)

little kids ..  crying for help. boo hoo ... gimme me free candee!!
edit: Serisouly, buy game if it doesnt work ;D


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> little kids ..Â crying for help. boo hoo ... gimme me free candee!!
> edit: Serisouly, buy game if it doesnt work ;D



I am with rest0re on this. We all have pirated enough games of Nintendo, you can at least buy one game (one good game I have heard as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 29, 2007)

Im one of the ppl whom acually have preorderd and want to own this original...the "worry" is not as much about this title but overall future of our chips in wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If this title has this prot...why not the next one?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 29, 2007)

i buy games that are good but i like to back my stuff up seeing how my friends and family are assholes and scratch my shit . so i hope you are not talking about me restore. and the main point was that cyclo team might be better. and if soo they should get props. and more money for caring and updating that fast. that is if wiikey takes along time to fix this.


----------



## HaTaX (Oct 29, 2007)

If I could buy the game now on shelves, I'd be all over it.  Good games I always purchase, the bad games get thrown away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now since I can't get it on the shelves, I'd love to be able to give this a shot!


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm saving my money for guitar hero


----------



## Haschtomte (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'm saving my money for guitar hero



Same here, already got the Ps2 version but i´ll be buying it for the Ps3 since i want 1080p support on my games


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 29, 2007)

p-smg.iso

that is the name of the image right?

i ask this because alcohol120% says that it is not an iso and when i mount it with virtual drive it says the image is corrupted

does anyone know the problem?


----------



## ppkhoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Does it work on JPN Wii without any problem ? If not, pls tell me the error. Thanks


----------



## malacai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(chaseincats @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> p-smg.iso
> 
> that is the name of the image right?
> 
> ...



u cant mount a WII iso as a pc iso!


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 29, 2007)

macacai: why wont alcohol 120 burn it then

its asking for bitsetting as if its a cube game


----------



## malacai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(chaseincats @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> macacai: why wont alcohol 120 burn it then
> 
> its asking for bitsetting as if its a cube game



just use ImgBurn


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 29, 2007)

alright ill try it now gimme a sec


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


I think it was the Cyclowiz team that hinted that you could only update the EEPROM on the wiikey via DVD, nothing else - any really major change in functionality can't be done this way.

Then again maybe my memory is lying to me.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Oct 29, 2007)

What about people with WiiFree chip ? Any news ?


----------



## Disco (Oct 29, 2007)

I really really hope there will be some kind of ISO patcher, 'couse I have some home made chip with wiikey fw on it, so I can't update (yes they screwed me, they said they are gona install a wiikey in my wii)...


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm glad the wiikey team guys are not as unforgiving as I am, because after all those posts saying that they should go to hell and such, they're still fixing compatibility issues...


I'll make a donation as soon as I will be able to (especially since my original wiikey only cost me 20€, soldering included)



and I'm glad for cyclowiz owners too, everybody, keep up your good work


----------



## HaTaX (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Disco @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I really really hope there will be some kind of ISO patcher, 'couse I have some home made chip with wiikey fw on it, so I can't update (yes they screwed me, they said they are gona install a wiikey in my wii)...



If it's homemade then you should be able to reuse the wires they ran to a new modchip like a cyclowiz.  With the wires already run the solder job would be far easier. Cut your losses and go with a product with good support.


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 29, 2007)

it worked!

thank you malacai


----------



## Disco (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(HaTaX @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Disco @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I really really hope there will be some kind of ISO patcher, 'couse I have some home made chip with wiikey fw on it, so I can't update (yes they screwed me, they said they are gona install a wiikey in my wii)...
> ...




Well, I don't know how to solder etc. They did this in local shop here (Croatia), and I allready had a fight with them becouse they screwed my original Wii, so they gave me a new one.... I don't wanna have busines with them anymore...


----------



## malacai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(chaseincats @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> it worked!
> 
> thank you malacai




Cheers


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 29, 2007)

So what make the CycloWiz so simple to update and not the WiiKey? I guess it looks like a more complicated chip, anyone care to explain?

And would it be possible to make a program like a Brick Blocker that kills the part of the code that causes the whole problem? I know it's encrypted but then how did they work out the brick blocker?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 29, 2007)

well if wiikey dont sort it soon, then they wont sell wiikey anymore. If their chip can not be used on any new games whats the point of buying wiikey over cyclowiz etc


----------



## PainToad (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gth44331 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> So what make the CycloWiz so simple to update and not the WiiKey? I guess it looks like a more complicated chip, anyone care to explain?
> 
> And would it be possible to make a program like a Brick Blocker that kills the part of the code that causes the whole problem? I know it's encrypted but then how did they work out the brick blocker?


I just think the Wiikey people are more cautious about releasing updates....look at the last update, it was finished month before release but they wanted to beta test it to the max!


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeh I think the Wiikey teams bets a bit of a rough deal... Their chip does exactly what it is meant to; play back-ups of Wii games, with partial region-free. Then they released the update to fix the audio-streaming problem.

I think the funniest post I read after that was (paraphrasing):

"Yes!!!!1!!! Now my Wii is the Gamecube I always wanted!!!1!11!!!"

It is in their best interests to sort this copy protection thing and I believe that they will... Give it a little time. Personally, I'd much rather an update that has been tested and found to be stable than a rushed, half-assed update...


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Personally, I'd much rather an update that has been tested and found to be stable than a rushed, half-assed update...



QFT, I wouldn't like a messed-up update to brick my wii (especially when I can't send it back to the US)


----------



## PlayingKarrde (Oct 29, 2007)

[07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue

In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.

In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated.

As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this.


This is from http://wiikey.cn/


----------



## Pacote (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(PlayingKarrde @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> 
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> ...



?

This was posted pages ago...


----------



## Tommy_T (Oct 29, 2007)

1000th Post wooooooo....


----------



## dsbomb (Oct 29, 2007)

I wonder what the longest thread in GBATemp history is?

And, woot, 1000 posts!


----------



## PlayingKarrde (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Pacote @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PlayingKarrde @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> ...


Oops sorry, its late and I just changed computers. Seems I missed about 7 pages there.


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 29, 2007)

> 233 User(s) are reading this topic (113 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)

Is also cool


----------



## Tommy_T (Oct 29, 2007)

Unlucky dsbomb, snuck in there just before you


----------



## laurenz (Oct 29, 2007)

We probably need to wait 100 days or more before we get the WiiKey update.


----------



## freed_y (Oct 29, 2007)

i remember there is a situation like this...
when Nintendo give firm update 3.0 U/J/E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i Hope Wiikey solve this problem soon


----------



## snoopey (Oct 29, 2007)

what du you guys think about the possibility of an update patch?

i have an cyclowiz installed but without update switch.

i´m a noob in soldering and i dont want to send my wii back to the shop to install a switch!


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(snoopey @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> what du you guys think about the possibility of an update patch?
> 
> i have an cyclowiz installed but without update switch.
> 
> i´m a noob in soldering and i dont want to send my wii back to the shop to install a switch!



Id say the odds are like 1:1000000
...

edit: I wish Wiikey.cn could add timestamps to their news posts, but then again half of all the forumzlolz on the web would only be halffull since all the dimwits wouldnt repost the same shit all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just annoyed of seeing that last news pop up everywhere all the time...Im grumpy ffs...leave me alone)


----------



## Ramis (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(snoopey @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> what du you guys think about the possibility of an update patch?
> 
> i have an cyclowiz installed but without update switch.
> 
> i´m a noob in soldering and i dont want to send my wii back to the shop to install a switch!



Send it back to the shop to install a switch. A switch and 2 soldering points should should be very cheap. 
Expect more problems in the future. Youll need to update sooner or later.


----------



## bentbob (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi There,

Ive got a wiifree installed in my machine (bends over to be kicked by every1) how hard would it be to install a new mod chip either the cyclowiz or the wiikey?

thanks for taking the time to read this and kick me


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 29, 2007)

I wonder how many posts the Guitar Hero 3 thread will get? Game itself is out and for sale at stores, just hasn't been dumped yet AFAIK.


----------



## EddyB (Oct 29, 2007)

Hope the WiiKey team gets the update out soon, but I understand it needs to be tested.

Kudos +1 for team Cyclops


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(bentbob @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Ive got a wiifree installed in my machine (bends over to be kicked by every1) how hard would it be to install a new mod chip either the cyclowiz or the wiikey?
> 
> thanks for taking the time to read this and kick me



Well if you have a wiifree it should be just about the same amount of job to put in a cyclo or a wiikey.
But if didnt solder that wiifree yourself I would advise you to hand the console to a pro.


----------



## potaco (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(bentbob @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Ive got a wiifree installed in my machine (bends over to be kicked by every1) how hard would it be to install a new mod chip either the cyclowiz or the wiikey?
> 
> thanks for taking the time to read this and kick me


The hardest part is already done. Just cut the wires from the socket and solder them onto the new modchip.


----------



## Ramis (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(bentbob @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Ive got a wiifree installed in my machine (bends over to be kicked by every1) how hard would it be to install a new mod chip either the cyclowiz or the wiikey?
> 
> thanks for taking the time to read this and kick me



Since the chip is installed with wires you only need to solder on the cyclowiz-chip. Thats very easy, though if you want an update-switch, you need to solder another point on the wii-board.


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(potaco @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bentbob @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi There,
> ...



Hehe dont give him any ideas now .D We dont know how experienced he is with soldering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And someppl acually did quicksolder wiifrees didnt they?
Ive resolderd quite a few quicksolderd wiikeys and it isnt a job for the inexperienced


----------



## malacai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I wonder how many posts the Guitar Hero 3 thread will get? Game itself is out and for sale at stores, just hasn't been dumped yet AFAIK.



hehe WHAT? kiddin me? been out since 07-10-26 on 36o, and earlier on ps2


----------



## kedest (Oct 29, 2007)

Has YAOSM been updated yet?
I can't seem to reach their site now.


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(theclaw @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many posts the Guitar Hero 3 thread will get? Game itself is out and for sale at stores, just hasn't been dumped yet AFAIK.
> ...


plus, who the hell wants guitar hero??? it´s a f*ckin guitar game.


----------



## malacai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE([Truth said:
			
		

> @ Oct 29 2007, 11:22 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes... the taste is like the ASS, splitted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it


----------



## potaco (Oct 29, 2007)

wtf is a "guitar hero"?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(potaco @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> wtf is a "guitar hero"?



It is a lot like your garden-variety drunken, publicly shameless "air guitar hero" only more introverted and generally nerdy. The hero part is sarcastic commentary rather than latin nomial.


----------



## lenselijer (Oct 29, 2007)

Is it possible to change the wii language back to dutch when i've used the update from mario galaxy? or will i brick my wii?


----------



## ev0lusi (Oct 29, 2007)

It officially sux to be a PAL gamer, especially for nintendo games. Not only did we get the LONGEST release date for major games, now the only hope of playing interesting games through import modchip has been made more difficult! geez! if nintendo would only release the original games on the same time with the US/Jap release, I honestly would not use any modchip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh well..


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 29, 2007)

eh? it still works on a PAL wii? well english PAL wiis anyway.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 29, 2007)

PAL is still waiting for way older things like Chrono Trigger, Super Mario RPG, Mega Man 6, just about every Dragon Quest other than 8 too...


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just got thinking... With over 1000 posts, is this the longest running official GBATemp news thread? Longest running GBATemp thread of any kind?


----------



## luka (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ev0lusi @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> It officially sux to be a PAL gamer, especially for nintendo games. Not only did we get the LONGEST release date for major games, now the only hope of playing interesting games through import modchip has been made more difficult! geez! if nintendo would only release the original games on the same time with the US/Jap release, I honestly would not use any modchip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for mario galaxy is only 6 days the difference not so much


----------



## Teun (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> PAL is still waiting for way older things like Chrono Trigger, Super Mario RPG, Mega Man 6, just about every Dragon Quest other than 8 too...


And WarioWare for the GBA!


----------



## Sicklinker (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Just got thinking... With over 1000 posts, is this the longest running official GBATemp news thread? Longest running GBATemp thread of any kind?


and we aint done yet


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

The whole "we have to find a way to allow existing WiiKey's to be updated" bit has me a little worried.


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 29, 2007)

1031 yay! Posting in epic thread...

Nah but seriously...whats left to say?

Cyclowiz: Congrats install 3.6
d2c: Congrats you are happy for now
Wiikey: Soon soon!
wiifree/ninja/yasom/carrot/apple/banana: Who the feck knows..

Goooo tigers!

edit: damn missed 1031...got 1032 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit2:

Ok lets puzzle the noodle on this
"In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated."

I read it as:

"Since the solution to this dilemma is such a big change in the fundamental way the chip works we had to rewrite certain parts of the code that before handled the import/read and write functions of the eprom. So now we are atm stuck on trying to figure out a new way of doing this. It will be done...just needs some noodle scratching kk plx"


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(MrMojo83 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Wiikey: Soon soon!



looooooooool!
Yeah.. exactly.. !!


----------



## Hitto (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(potaco @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wtf is a "guitar hero"?
> ...



You're talking about the videogame, but real Guitar Heroes include, but are not limited to, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Yngwie Malmsteen, John Petrucci, and so on.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Just got thinking... With over 1000 posts, is this the longest running official GBATemp news thread? Longest running GBATemp thread of any kind?



It certainly is


----------



## Auyx (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry it doesnt win this post has more : 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=449...minator&st=1215


----------



## bentbob (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(MrMojo83 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(potaco @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(bentbob @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...




Mwahhh Mwahhhhhhhh no ive had experience in soldering the odd chip or two ages ago on the PS2 matrix, etc.... i hated doing that, this chip the 5 wires from the board will go to the chip, and 4 other cables, pretty simple really.... 

(I will be back after i've bolloxed it up)

The good thing is i never knew this site existed until someone posted it, people here are quite in the know about these things and its great to have another resource to check things out on.

Thanks for the helps guys


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quick! Who let him know whe are "in the know" !!!


----------



## kinkyS69 (Oct 29, 2007)

I saw this on wiikey.cn:



> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated
> ...


----------



## Dingler (Oct 29, 2007)

Ignore above post


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

Guys...
Remember when they announced that.. "Wiikey update: ETA 1 week!"

And how many weeks were it until release? 15? 
... =/


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kinkyS69 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I saw this on wiikey.cn:
> 
> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> ...


Please read the thread, this is being posted all the time >_>


----------



## kappaman210 (Oct 29, 2007)

kinkyS69 said:


> I saw this on wiikey.cn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elo (Oct 29, 2007)

kinkyS69 said:


> I saw this on wiikey.cn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(MrMojo83 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> edit2:
> 
> Ok lets puzzle the noodle on this
> "In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated."
> ...




Ill just requote myself


----------



## ddrrmm (Oct 29, 2007)

hope itll get out soon, its a bit weird team cyclops can fix this issue relatively fast and team wiikey needs extra time?


----------



## zebrone (Oct 29, 2007)

I've ciclowiiz and a Wii pal fw 3.0E..I' havn't internet connection..To run Mario galaxy i must before update to 3.1.How can i update? There is a game that let me update to 3.1 (for example Mprime 3 pal)?


----------



## kinkyS69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry guys abot the post! There are so many pages right now....

Hope that someone could share that fix as soon as he/she gets it!!!

So let's keep aur fingers crossed!


----------



## Elo (Oct 29, 2007)

well,the cyclops fix was more "accidental"..they were lucky it happend to work with smg


----------



## gambit420 (Oct 29, 2007)

I regret that I decided for motherfucking wiilamekey!!!


----------



## T-hug (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Auyx @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Sorry it doesnt win this post has more :
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=449...minator&st=1215



Ah, didn't realize that had so many (obviously) amazing!  This thread will fizzle out before it matches that or exceeds it imo!


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if the WiiKey guys are based in Europe or the US? ie. are they going to be asleep for the next few hours or are they hard at work on their 'delivery system'....


----------



## kinkyS69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Me too gambit420!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrggghh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 29, 2007)

wiikey is some japan/china im sure...

also people moaning about wiikeys, jesus its been like 2 days.. if they are working on a fix then wait a little bit longer.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools07 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Does anyone know if the WiiKey guys are based in Europe or the US? ie. are they going to be asleep for the next few hours or are they hard at work on their 'delivery system'....



I think they're laughing at the moment and looking at the sales of their new chip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol^^ Just kidding again.
Let's hope the best.
And congratulations to all the lucky guys who decided to buy a cyclo.
Have fun playing the game.


----------



## unknown.analoq (Oct 29, 2007)

Why are you all complaining about the Wiikey team? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, they need time, but atleast they are at it. Maybe next time the Wiikey team is faster than cyclowiz... what's then? Everybody wants a Wiikey then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just because you can't wait some time to play a game which isn't even out yet.


----------



## Elo (Oct 29, 2007)

wiikey is china based..so,it should soon be getting evening there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dont expect anything in the next 12 hrs..but im sure it will be up shortly after


----------



## kedest (Oct 29, 2007)

Has something happened to psx-scene.com?
Some developers of opensource modchip software have an official section in the forum there. I want to check for news on possible updates, but the site has been down since at least yesterday.


----------



## sleeping247 (Oct 29, 2007)

As wiikey.cn suggests they are based in China.
Its now 7.51pm there so looks like it'll be tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Cocytean (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm an ESL teacher based in China (Beijing), and I contacted my Wii dealer (who seems fairly well connected) earlier today about the Wiikey team, and whether they are actually working on an update to allow us poor Wiikey owners to play Mario, or just typing misleading posts on their website whilst rolling around in the vast piles of cash they've accumulated. He assured me that they are DEFINITELY working on it, and that the file should be released within the next twenty-four hours. How far he can be trusted is anyone's guess, as a day in China can mean anything up to several months. Bad news is that it's currently 19:53 here, and I'm guessing we probably won't see it released tonight. *sigh*


----------



## zebrone (Oct 29, 2007)

so can someone help me?


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

you know, some people actually don't go to sleep early and continue working at home...


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't even own a Wii.. just want to know.. is the game really great!? Best Mario game ever?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 29, 2007)

the site got overloaded yesterday and had to shut down until mario galaxy interest dies down a little.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(zebrone @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> so can someone help me?



Sure... take two benzos and call me in the morning if you're not too groggy...


----------



## Cocytean (Oct 29, 2007)

I've yet to meet a Chinese person who works past dinner-time. And I've lived here for six years. Even doctors here seem to knock-off around six


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Auyx @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry it doesnt win this post has more :
> ...



Really Thug4Lif3? Only about 10 pages difference and the Wiikey update hasn't even been released yet!


----------



## zebrone (Oct 29, 2007)

I'think YOU are drunk...!!!

I've posted before this:"I've ciclowiiz and a Wii pal fw 3.0E..I' havn't internet connection..To run Mario galaxy i must before update to 3.1.How can i update? There is a game that let me update to 3.1 (for example Mprime 3 pal)?"

If you won't help me, dont' be so hylariuos!!


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 29, 2007)

just wait..there will be an update within a few days..

no probs


----------



## unknown.analoq (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, what's going on here? Refreshed a few times the last minutes and no reply? XD *goes back to wiikey.cn and hits the F5 key*


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 29, 2007)

i want the update now!!!


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gamecubex @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> i want the update now!!!



you wont get it now..


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it's night in the USA, that's why nobody writes


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gamecubex @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i want the update now!!!
> ...


*sob*


----------



## OTT13 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I think it's night in the USA, that's why nobody writes



it's up to us european's now...

PLEASE WIIKEY-PEOPLE IN CHINA GET OFF UR LAZY BUTTS, DON'T EAT/SLEEP 'TIL YOU FIXED THE DAMN THING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

Now let's start a little poll:

Do YOU think, the Wiikey team is working on an update or do they laugh about us and send us an ad for their new Chip including a console for only 500 €?


----------



## Haschtomte (Oct 29, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with you people? How old are you? You are acting like children on christmas morning for gods sake!

There are like 100 other great games out to play right now, i highly doubt you have finished them all, just in case i might list some of those titles for you:

Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles
Zack and Wiki: Quest for Barbaros´ Treasure
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Eternal Sonata
Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions
Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness

So why in hell are you so excited about getting the damn Wiikey update just today? For me i don´t care if it´s released in a week or a day, i´m fine just knowing that it will be available sometime in the future.


----------



## maxpouliot (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm a NTSC user and i successfully installed 3.6 BETA on my cyclowiz. Currently downloading smg. Seems it isn't working for everybody. Could people post if it's working with their cyclowiz or not!


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Haschtomte @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people? How old are you? You are acting like children on christmas morning for gods sake!
> 
> There are like 100 other great games out to play right now, i highly doubt you have finished them all, just in case i might list some of those titles for you:
> 
> ...



By looking at my nickname you could know how old I am.
And yes, we WANT to play THAT game.
I've played the games you mentioned, as long as I LIKE them.
I doubt that there are 100 good games for Wii out.

Thanks & and have a nice day.


----------



## frostfire (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Haschtomte @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people? How old are you? You are acting like children on christmas morning for gods sake!
> 
> There are like 100 other great games out to play right now, i highly doubt you have finished them all, just in case i might list some of those titles for you:
> 
> ...


Because they can't stand others who laugh at them while playing Galaxy. Humiliation, sir.


----------



## OTT13 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Haschtomte @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people? How old are you? You are acting like children on christmas morning for gods sake!
> 
> There are like 100 other great games out to play right now, i highly doubt you have finished them all, just in case i might list some of those titles for you:
> 
> ...



Already finished Castlevania, MP3 and ZPH and i'm not interested in the last three games. Maybe i'll give zack & wiki a try if you insist. But knowing that lot's of people are playing SMG at the moment and i can't isn't that easy for me..  :'(


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Haschtomte @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people? How old are you? You are acting like children on christmas morning for gods sake!
> 
> There are like 100 other great games out to play right now, i highly doubt you have finished them all, just in case i might list some of those titles for you:
> 
> ...



hum ? Disgaea is out for the psp ? Isn't it supposed to come out only in 2 days ? If you are talking about the PS2 version, strange you put this old game amongst all those new releases ^^'.


----------



## Haschtomte (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(DiNo29 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> hum ? Disgaea is out for the psp ? Isn't it supposed to come out only in 2 days ? If you are talking about the PS2 version, strange you put this old game amongst all those new releases ^^'.



Disgaea for the PSP was leaked two days ago, Disgaea_Afternoon_of_Darkness_USA_PSP-2CH


----------



## joeyddr (Oct 29, 2007)

anyone hear anything on the open source front yet?  i am running a 12F629 programmed with the latest wiifree code... i did read somewhere that the cyclowiz can be updated with wiifree code and was wondering if it can be done in the reverse my pic programmer is getting the dust blown off right now.


----------



## kedest (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(joeyddr @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> anyone hear anything on the open source front yet?Â i am running a 12F629 programmed with the latest wiifree code... i did read somewhere that the cyclowiz can be updated with wiifree code and was wondering if it can be done in the reverse my pic programmer is getting the dust blown off right now.




yeah, i'm wondering the same thing. I have yaosm on my wii-boss chip but their forum is down.


----------



## joeyddr (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah i noticed they were up today a little while but down again do you know if they have an irc chan?


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 29, 2007)

if you havent played zack and wiki yet, definately go play that. although it might drive you up the wall. my wiimote almost went through the tv.... and not by an accident, either. lol


----------



## kedest (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(joeyddr @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> yeah i noticed they were up today a little while but down again do you know if they have an irc chan?



don't know, I just have their modchip forum bookmarked


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG estoy casi seguro que hoy se llega a las 100 paginas!

esperando Por Wiikey. f5 f5 f5 f5


----------



## maxpouliot (Oct 29, 2007)

Been reading the last few pages here and there isn't seem to be many people confirming it works with cyclowiz 3.6 beta... are we certain it works?


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

Speak English. Thanks!

@maxpouliot:
All the guys with a cyclo chip are playing?


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 29, 2007)

someone already sent an e-mail to the wiikey-team, and received an answer??


----------



## Killalot88 (Oct 29, 2007)

No only this from their site:


[07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue

In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.

In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated.

As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this.


----------



## gambit420 (Oct 29, 2007)

i really hope that those guys have more important things to do then answering e-mails! Par example loading up a new firmwareupdate


----------



## jpxdude (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm surprised that no one has talked about the actual game.

Bloody hell people, for those that have managed to get it working, hows it like?  Any good?  Revolutionary step from Mario 64?  Post pics?  Mini-review?  Please can someone provide some facet of information not related to modchip functionality, but to the gameplay elements at least...


----------



## EddyB (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gambit420 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> i really hope that those guys have more important things to do then answering e-mails! Par example loading up a new firmwareupdate



I think those guys are lieing on the couch, watchin' the game, and havin' a bud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just be patient


----------



## cavadavi (Oct 29, 2007)

So, how is SMG? Anyone playing here?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has talked about the actual game.
> 
> Bloody hell people, for those that have managed to get it working, hows it like?Â Any good?Â Revolutionary step from Mario 64?Â Post pics?Â Mini-review?Â Please can someone provide some facet of information not related to modchip functionality, but to the gameplay elements at least...


No one cares about playing it, they just want to ensure their chips are unbeatable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k

I would love to hear some impressions also, over 1000 posts without.


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has talked about the actual game.
> 
> Bloody hell people, for those that have managed to get it working, hows it like?Â Any good?Â Revolutionary step from Mario 64?Â Post pics?Â Mini-review?Â Please can someone provide some facet of information not related to modchip functionality, but to the gameplay elements at least...



People are playing the game, so they're not talking about it, it's as simple as that


if you want though, I can tell you my impressions from the E3 2006 demo. I played it for an entire hour last year


----------



## raulpica (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jpxdude @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that no one has talked about the actual game.
> ...


Everyone loves modchips, not games


----------



## Modulok81 (Oct 29, 2007)

So can any cyclowiz owner confirm that its workuing on a wii with cyclowiz?


----------



## unknown.analoq (Oct 29, 2007)

It got confirmed like 100times already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's working on a Wii with Cyclowiz thanks to the new Cyclowiz update


----------



## DaveMode (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I have a Cyclowiz but can't play SMG at the moment.  When I installed my cyclowiz I never installed the switch that's needed to update it.  I'm not really experienced at soldering and had a hell of a time getting the chip itself installed.  The thought of opening up my Wii again has me pretty terrified.


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

Well then you're SOL, I guess. The WiiKey updates with a disc. 'Course, the WiiKey doesn't exactly have an update right now...


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 29, 2007)

Let's hope this new WiiKey update is viable on a dvd. There was some interesting wording used.

And maybe there's just not that many cyclowiz owners out there? Even less who are capable of the update themselves.

Is WiiKey the most popular chip? (has sold the most?)


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

As far as I know, there isn't a way to flash the WiiKey WITHOUT a disc. Of course, that brings up a whole slew of technical limitations that could very well render the WiiKey unable to play Mario Galaxy.

And yeah, I think WiiKey is the best-selling chip.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 29, 2007)

something like 75% of modded Wiis have wiikey apparently.


----------



## xbmcuser (Oct 29, 2007)

Wiikey especially clones outsell all the oter chips combined by a factor of 3 to 1.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 29, 2007)

Is it possible it may need to be hooked up to a PC though? What I really meant was I hope we will _only_ need a dvd and no extra equipment. 

Aslong as it's a dvd/SD combo I should be good to update anyway.

I've never actually update my WiiKey I think it's on v1.2 or v1.3


----------



## DaveMode (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I think I'll just wait and see if another release group is able to give us a version of SMG that doesn't require a chip upgrade.  If it doesn't happen by the US release date then I'll attempt to solder in a switch and update my cyclo.


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't think an SD card would really make much of a difference with the WiiKey, since it already uses a disc format for updating. 

And, like I said, I don't think there's a section on the WiiKey for updating via computer. I think it's all disc-based. And yeah, my WiiKey is version 1.3 because, frankly, it's unbelievably well-made.


----------



## kedest (Oct 29, 2007)

When an update becomes available for my chip, updating will be easy. It uses an external programmer that connects to a small ribbon cable that comes out of the back of my wii. That's why I chose for the wii-boss chip. It will never have any troubles updating


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Haschtomte @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people? How old are you? You are acting like children on christmas morning for gods sake!
> 
> There are like 100 other great games out to play right now, i highly doubt you have finished them all, just in case i might list some of those titles for you:
> 
> ...


You don't seem to understand: this is SUPER FUCKING MARIO


----------



## gambit420 (Oct 29, 2007)

goddamright Vater Unser


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 29, 2007)

Exactly. We are the people who liked Mario Sunshine. No-one can understand us.


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

yet another hour to download and then i can finally try out the game myself.
how about any comments from people who played it? how do you like it so far? compared to mario 64 or sunshine?
sigh, i caaan't wait. this uber-early release has totally blown away my interest for anything else at the moment.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 29, 2007)

there are exactly THREE reasons that I bought and modded a wii.

1.  Wii Sports
2.  Zelda
3.  Super Mario

The formula is nearly complete! All the other wii games suck serious ass


----------



## laurenz (Oct 29, 2007)

I liked Mario Sunshine more than Mario 64.


----------



## Duckula (Oct 29, 2007)

So the wiikey team have a fix but they don't know how to distribute it? Smells like bullshit.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

And if they go on like they did with the last update, they let it be tested for months before releasing it


----------



## biscuit (Oct 29, 2007)

Can anyone who's playing it have a look in their settings and tell me what version the firmware is at. Does it stay at 3.1 or does it go up. NTSC and PAL replies please!


----------



## drz (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Duckula @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> So the wiikey team have a fix but they don't know how to distribute it? Smells like bullshit.



They apparently don't know how to _deliver_ it. Whether that means delivering the new firmware to the chip, or delivering the updater to the public, or something else, is anyone's guess.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's why I'm thinking it must be a hardware thing. They must be getting it onto the chip somehow to test but maybe that's not a widely available method. So now they have to write the flashing app / software that will execute from DVD.


----------



## Fazered (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Haschtomte @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people? How old are you? You are acting like children on christmas morning for gods sake!
> 
> There are like 100 other great games out to play right now, i highly doubt you have finished them all, just in case i might list some of those titles for you:
> 
> ...


No PSP. 360 RRoD and completed Zelda, Metroid and Z&W. Am I allowed to get excited?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not worried. When I purchased my Wiikey, I was promised it would work with all future games. The website itself even says this: "Sophisticated (true) update mechanism via DVD (future proof, expect cool features to come)"


----------



## ghetto (Oct 29, 2007)

is there any support for the wiifree
is wiifree also working on a fix 
thnx for the info guys


----------



## Azngamer15 (Oct 29, 2007)

lol considering wiifree is opensource, i woulda thought itd be the first to get a fix actually....


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools07 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> That's why I'm thinking it must be a hardware thing. They must be getting it onto the chip somehow to test but maybe that's not a widely available method. So now they have to write the flashing app / software that will execute from DVD.


I think from the context of the post that it's the fact that the new code is such a change from the old code that it will take a while to integrate it into the existing code. 

I think someone else posted the same kind of thing a couple pages back.


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

okay, i am starting to worry this game isn't THAT good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




all i see is 1100+ comments on chips and 0 comments on how the game plays. stunning.


----------



## WarioIta (Oct 29, 2007)

i hope that wiikey's team is releasing soon that upgrade, but i think someone should reverse engining the wiikey's update itself and studying how to put our own code into the chip. that's just my opinion, but I don' trust wiikey's team so much


----------



## soul2soul (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> okay, i am starting to worry this game isn't THAT good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 - they have no time to surf the net.. busy playing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 - or They all have Wiikey's ehehehhehe (most do)


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> okay, i am starting to worry this game isn't THAT good
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rofl that's only proofing that the game is really f***** damn good.
Everbody how was able to run the game was never seen again is this thread xD


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

the reason why we haven't heard anything about the game itself in this forum is simple:

People who got a cyclowiz or the other chip are busy playing the fucking game and have no time/desire to post anything here


----------



## soul2soul (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Just done the 15% update trick which worked. I didnt get the dupe weather and news channels. All I need now is a new chip to get past the copy protection warning.



Quoting this from another thread. I thought that trick didn't work with SMG? It even says that on the front-page!


----------



## ghetto (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Azngamer15 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> lol considering wiifree is opensource, i woulda thought itd be the first to get a fix actually....




i hope so normaly wiifree is a good chip.
i hope all the wiifree user haven't to wait to long for a fix
and all the other chips ofcourse.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

I read some user reviews on other forums and I'm so excited


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

well yea maybe it's really because the game is so good that people dont wanna leave their wii again hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



360 mb left to download, extract and then burn and test it myself.
and i'll make sure to post some impressions, screenshots too if some would like that?


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Azngamer15 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> lol considering wiifree is opensource, i woulda thought itd be the first to get a fix actually....



I would think so.  I've seen a few posts about how you have to go back to wiifree to get an update and all that but I would think with an opensource chip, it would be out real fast.  You know, cuz it's opensource.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> well yea maybe it's really because the game is so good that people dont wanna leave their wii again hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So you got an updated Cyclo Chip? or a D2CKey?


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well yea maybe it's really because the game is so good that people dont wanna leave their wii again hehe
> ...



ah yea forgot to post that.
i got a pal wii (from the first batch, i forgot the drive's name), cyclowiz chip, soldered it myself (pain in the ass), just updated to 3.6 beta a few minutes ago and waiting for the last rar files to finish loading.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



Ok.. then have fun playing.. Do you think you can get away from your Wii and posting something here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, we'll see. Otherwise, see you after finishing the game


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 29, 2007)

Woot its out(i cant play it but ah well)


ps HOLY SHIT OVER 1000 REPLYS


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

@ shinji: i'll definitely post as soon as i gave it a try. because i myself am really waiting for someone to post on how the game plays and noone does. well, we'll see. i won't believe it works anyway, not until i am playing myself


----------



## azotyp (Oct 29, 2007)

I have advice to all, how to play this game on all modchips BUY A ORIGINAL ONE SUCKERS !!!!!!!!!!!! BUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## soapstar (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Woot its out(i cant play it but ah well)
> 
> 
> ps HOLY SHIT OVER 1000 REPLYS



Abnormal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully they crack this * at the Wiikey Basement


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> @ shinji: i'll definitely post as soon as i gave it a try. because i myself am really waiting for someone to post on how the game plays and noone does. well, we'll see. i won't believe it works anyway, not until i am playing myself



Great... I'm looking forward to your impressions...
btw. does anybody have a cover for the game?
I only found one and it was with the old boxart.
Thanks


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I have advice to all, how to play this game on all modchips BUY A ORIGINAL ONE SUCKERS !!!!!!!!!!!! BUHAHAHAHAHA



But...then I would have to pay for it!   :'( 

Oh wait of course, let me straighten myself up...

It's not about this game, it's about future games!


----------



## laurenz (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> @ shinji: i'll definitely post as soon as i gave it a try. because i myself am really waiting for someone to post on how the game plays and noone does. well, we'll see. i won't believe it works anyway, not until i am playing myself


Can you tell me if you can still acces the Wii Settings menu after you updated your Wii with the SMG update?


----------



## dydy (Oct 29, 2007)

yes i hope the team wiikey make 2 update PAL and US same to the cyclowiz team


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(laurenz @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @ shinji: i'll definitely post as soon as i gave it a try. because i myself am really waiting for someone to post on how the game plays and noone does. well, we'll see. i won't believe it works anyway, not until i am playing myself
> ...



yep, gonna post that, too. unraring right now, so prolly 25 mins til i post impressions and if the wii settings menu is still accessable. which i hope it'll be or else imma cry.


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 29, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything from the OpenWii guys?


----------



## xboxrules (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll add my 2cents here with a "Wiinja team where are you?"


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Has anyone heard anything from the OpenWii guys?



In reference to this, anyone know how OpenWii works?  It's open source right?  How huge is their team seeing as anyone with the talent SHOULD be able to make changes?

Is it anything like the various Linux OS flavors just on a smaller scale or what?


----------



## apiXx (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(laurenz @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adzix @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @ shinji: i'll definitely post as soon as i gave it a try. because i myself am really waiting for someone to post on how the game plays and noone does. well, we'll see. i won't believe it works anyway, not until i am playing myself
> ...


Hey laurenz i have a WiiD and did the SMG update without touching the ISO of course I had the error device message when I wanted to play it and I can still acces the Wii settings menu. The reason i did the update was that I already had duplicate channels so I didnt care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Greets,

apiXx


----------



## coolbgdog (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xboxrules @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'll add my 2cents here with a "Wiinja team where are you?"


Exactly


----------



## totty (Oct 29, 2007)

using 7+ hours on "finding a way to give the update to us" is just retarded! honestly, i fail to see why they use so long time on that.


----------



## Daimakaimura (Oct 29, 2007)

Who has still believe in the  Wiikey team?
i got this feeling where are going to be left behind


----------



## LOTG (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Who has still believe in theÂ Wiikey team?
> i got this feeling where are going to be left behind



Well, I don't know yet.

Last time they did leave us in the cold for a while (wich was pretty bad) but this situation is a bit more critical if you want people to buy your stuff,

So I'm still in a grey area.


----------



## lozislove (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope they get a fix out soon. I have no problem with buying the game as I intended to from the beginning I heard about SMG. Just it'll suck if we'll be unable to play it early. A game as big as this and we still haven't played it yet. With some hope they'll update the site with a patch, or .iso or something that'll get SMG working. Though, it'd be stupid on their part to update the site telling us that and then a fix never appearing.

Just hope guys.


----------



## IBNobody (Oct 29, 2007)

The error code...

Error #001,
unauthorized device has been detected.

... would look good on the back of a pair of panties.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

Well lozislove ...
they did before...
I don't trust them..


----------



## AxaliaN (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> using 7+ hours on "finding a way to give the update to us" is just retarded! honestly, i fail to see why they use so long time on that.



Even Chinese people sleep you know...


----------



## stok3d (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(LOTG @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Who has still believe in the  Wiikey team?
> ...



Man, read the site. The code is pretty much done, the game works. They're working on reliability issues and roll-out strategy now. 

You'll be playing SMG soon. Even if it's a week, which I doubt it will be, the WiiKey crowd will *still* be playing 10-12 days before the masses.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(AxaliaN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(totty @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > using 7+ hours on "finding a way to give the update to us" is just retarded! honestly, i fail to see why they use so long time on that.
> ...



Though some people on this forum would have you believe otherwise.

Apparently the mod chip makers are supposed to be waiting for every leak ready to patch it up.

It's already been proven that the Cyclo update was merely coincidental.


----------



## ddrrmm (Oct 29, 2007)

they slept around 6 months last time ud say they got enough sleep for a while.


----------



## roudy000 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(AxaliaN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(totty @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > using 7+ hours on "finding a way to give the update to us" is just retarded! honestly, i fail to see why they use so long time on that.
> ...




OUTRAGOUS!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

This topic was awesome yesterday. We talked about penises and puns. Today it's just a bunch of people whining and posting the same thing over and over.


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> The error code...
> 
> Error #001,
> unauthorized device has been detected.
> ...



OMG so true


----------



## stok3d (Oct 29, 2007)

i haVe tEh keY tO ONe eYeD WiLLY.


----------



## ackers (Oct 29, 2007)

This thread is making gbatemp act weird. No recent comments on the homepage and it doesn't show how many people are viewing a thread anymore. Even more, I keep getting mysql errors and the forums seem lonely.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(IBNobody @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The error code...
> ...



I think it should be better on the front of the panties


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

Wha'ts your favourite method of delivery?

- I of course would prefer a sexy postlady that delivers more than she has to ... you know .... i am talking about sex here.
- I recently also used PANDO a lot, which is a very strange P2P programm. I guess it's mainly a rip of bittorrent. Spanish people use it a lot. 
- I still like XDCC a lot.
- I really hate going somewhere and picking stuff up myself!


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Wha'ts your favourite method of delivery?
> 
> - I of course would prefer a sexy postlady that delivers more than she has to ... you know .... i am talking about sex here.
> - I recently also used PANDO a lot, which is a very strange P2P programm. I guess it's mainly a rip of bittorrent. Spanish people use it a lot.
> ...



Kinda strange first post.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 29, 2007)

one eyed willy was awesome.

Also: How was the patch for cyclowiz merely coincidental?


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Wha'ts your favourite method of delivery?
> 
> - I of course would prefer a sexy postlady that delivers more than she has to ... you know .... i am talking about sex here.
> - I recently also used PANDO a lot, which is a very strange P2P programm. I guess it's mainly a rip of bittorrent. Spanish people use it a lot.
> ...




WTF!


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

I am not as funny as I think I am.

I usually only read the stuff here. But I was so excited that I could not sleep all night and drank way to much of coffe .... I am sorry.


My post revers to the delivery method of the wiikey team ...



They panties would be fun, with the text on the backside ... when you enter a gay club ... some kinde of protection ...


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> one eyed willy was awesome.
> 
> Also: How was the patch for cyclowiz merely coincidental?



It has been stated elsewhere that the patch was merely to increase performance.  It wasn't specific to update the Mario problem, it just happened to fix that as well.

That's how.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> They panties would be fun, with the text on the backside ... when you enter a gay club ... some kinde of protection ...




Yeah, this message was Nintendo's way to tell us that they think we're all gay.


----------



## malacai (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Wha'ts your favourite method of delivery?
> 
> - I of course would prefer a sexy postlady that delivers more than she has to ... you know .... i am talking about sex here.
> - I recently also used PANDO a lot, which is a very strange P2P programm. I guess it's mainly a rip of bittorrent. Spanish people use it a lot.
> ...




i hate p2p in any kind.... destroys the scen...


----------



## zanysmash (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I am not as funny as I think I am.
> 
> I usually only read the stuff here. But I was so excited that I could not sleep all night and drank way to much of coffe .... I am sorry.
> 
> ...



WTF #2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*WiiD Team where are you know ?*


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

This is soon the largest thread on the forums :]


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

They already told us before ... just look at the super mario galaxy cover and only read the leters with the stars ....
Das kann kein zufall sein, zwei mal das selbe?


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

Omg babelfish


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> They already told us before ... just look at the super mario galaxy cover and only read the leters with the stars ....
> Das kann kein zufall sein, zwei mal das selbe?



Ja... das habich in nem anderen Thread auch schon geschrieben...witzige Vorstellung, dass das Cover echt darauf abgezielt hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes, I wrote that before in another thread, kinda funny, if you think that Nintendo really made this cover for "us"


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 29, 2007)

This whole thread has been one continuous post of nothing with maybe 2 or three good posts from someone who knows what they're talking about. The rest of you all should just shut your traps and wait for news. Good hell, I have to read through 10 pages every hour just see if there is any more news on the wiikey update. 

So in short, quit with the damn "yeah I agree" and "that would be great" and "nintendo should do this" posts. etc.


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

AS you can see on my spelling errors I dont use any translation software!
On the contrary, i am too lazy to look up "zufall"


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

CruddyBuddy, do you think we can demand our money back if the chip turns out to be , indeed, not futureproof with no cool features that came?


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> This whole thread has been one continuous post of nothing with maybe 2 or three good posts from someone who knows what they're talking about. The rest of you all should just shut your traps and wait for news. Good hell, I have to read through 10 pages every hour just see if there is any more news on the wiikey update.
> 
> So in short, quit with the damn "yeah I agree" and "that would be great" and "nintendo should do this" posts. etc.


www.wiikey.cn
If anything happens it should be there :]


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

Even if it really was an accident that team cyclowiz found a way to crackthe copy protection ... I mean it's really a cole statement to nintendo, that it was done within 24 hours.

+ wii was hacked
+ D2C was hacked
+ SMG was hacked

There is nothing they can do ..... except raiding some stuff ...


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Oct 29, 2007)

You`re all Right! "IF" xD


----------



## 1ns4nity (Oct 29, 2007)

Hm...have to ask. Anyone with Cyclo already tried it on a JAP Wii? Is it compatable and in english? Thnx!


----------



## adzix (Oct 29, 2007)

*as promised, here's the update with nfo on cyclowiz, update, the game*

so my setup is a PAL wii with a cyclowiz chip.
updated to 3.6 beta without any problems occuring today.
then set the wii language to english.
after inserting mario galaxy an update msg came up and i confirmed.
the update took about a minute, dunno what it really did.
i already had duplicate chans from MP3, nothing new came up.
the wii settings are still perfectly accessable, everything is working as before.
*the game itself*:
i only played for maybe 10 minutes so far, so i can't really say anything about depth or long-term gameplay.
but it looks freakin' good, very colorful with a dark tone to it.
controls are smooth, you use the nunchuk to run around, the wiimote to jump and aim (to collect star splinters) and you shake the wiimote to spin. i've been to 2 small planets before and they really look great.
everything seems to run at 60fps, no slowdowns. everything is very detailled and the camera work is done automatically (which is cool) but you can always set it behind you with the c button.
seems like a killer game so far, gonna play some more just to make sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if anyone cares for screenshots or anything, just tell me.
cheers


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone confirm that when the iso is run through wii brick blocker it will still work ok and give no duplicate channels?
On gba temp wii comp list it says so but just want to confirm.

Cheers Shane


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice, adzix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone confirm that when the iso is run through wii brick blocker it will still work ok and give no duplicate channels?
> On gba temp wii comp list it says so but just want to confirm.
> ...


It will NOT work if you use WBB.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Oct 29, 2007)

I would love to hear what the new princess Rosetta sounds like when you meet up with her the first time, since I won't be getting the game until it comes out for real on the 13th so I'm extra excited.


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Hi,

How come it says on gba temp wii compatability list that it will?
Go check for yourself.
Ijust would like a confirmation 100%.

Cheers Shane


----------



## gazzaman2k (Oct 29, 2007)

tried it on my d2c wii and wiinja deluxe and wiikey

1st copy of mario i used region frii 1.2 and brick blocker 1.3.... loads up start screen on all 3 wiis but does black screen when trying to play.

2nd copy unmolsted version

on the wiikey and wiinja deluxe wiis it just says disc not recognized? but on the d2c key one it loads up ask for update which i crapped my pants when it started to update as it didnt say already upto date it actually updated for about 3 minutes i thought shit there goes my wii.

but then it reset and i was left with 2 weathers and news channels but still on 3.0e and mario works fine.


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 29, 2007)

why are there only starts on the letters G,A, and Y on the box-art/cover???


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


No, you must update.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

.... because the others were deleted......?


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

Ther are also stars at the letters U, R, M,R

if you read every thing it say:
U R Mr Gay

I dont know if this refers to the player or mario himself ... or the guy how did the cover .. or nintendo ... or i dont know ... but somebody seems to be a Mister. ...


----------



## xflash (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(this topic's post #666 made by HipN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Joke post?


omg this person is teh devil


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Ther are also stars at the letters U, R, M,R
> 
> if you read every thing it say:
> U R Mr Gay
> ...



o wow, wtf is up with that -- i demand answers ninty!!


----------



## xtoc (Oct 29, 2007)

Instead of an error #001 , i'm getting "disk not recognized".
Why is that? 

(did not use the wiifrii tool, i've pal console with wiikey)


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 29, 2007)

wiikey/ f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5


----------



## raulpica (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ther are also stars at the letters U, R, M,R
> ...


Learn the truth.


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> wiikey/ f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5Â



Loop
{
IfWinActive, WiiKey.cn
{
SendInput,{F5}
Sleep,5000
}
}

www.autohotkey.com


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 29, 2007)

He's (Mr WiiKey) likely sleeping. Check back in 3-4hrs, maybe he'll have news then.

In the meantime look at shom shexy ladies, read a book or perhaps eat an orange?


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

Has anybody seen this episode of simspons when homer works at home because he is so fat and he uses this toy to press the keys on his computer .... some kind of bird thing ... well i could need one of them now ...


----------



## Petfles (Oct 29, 2007)

Mayb Miss WiiKey will help?


----------



## Punkrox (Oct 29, 2007)

LOL @ "please read the full thread before asking a question!"


----------



## stok3d (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools07 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> He's (Mr WiiKey) likely sleeping. Check back in 3-4hrs, maybe he'll have news then.
> 
> In the meantime look at shom shexy ladies, read a book or perhaps eat an orange?



Asians don't need sleep, everyone knows that. Haven't you ever seen a WoW sweatshop? But then, these WiiKey folks are filthy rich now.  It's not like they need to rush an update out for one little game.


----------



## shpidah (Oct 29, 2007)

Has this been quoted yet?  I went back a few pages and couldn't see:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> 
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## AxaliaN (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wiikey/ f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5Â
> ...



This post is made of win and ownage.


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Ja... das habich in nem anderen Thread auch schon geschrieben...witzige Vorstellung, dass das Cover echt darauf abgezielt hat.



why in the world would you start summoning the devil or dracula in here!


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

yes, and i already made myself looking stupid, when i talked about delivery methodes ...


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ja... das habich in nem anderen Thread auch schon geschrieben...witzige Vorstellung, dass das Cover echt darauf abgezielt hat.
> ...



you have to read the whole post, he was writing the english translation underneath ....


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(katsuce @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



YOU FAILED TO SEE WHAT I WAS TRYING TO DO THERE


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

I am sorry again, as I already said, I could not sleep all night, because I was so busy pressing F5 ...


----------



## tgun (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm thinking our Chinese WiiKey friends are simply making sure there is no lead paint used in their delivery system.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

The clock is like 01.00 in china right now so we won't see an update for like 12 hours...


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice signature, Rulza ^^


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

: I am wondering, why is David Cheung
using a mail adress from the phillipins if he lives in china?
[email protected]

The page also expires on 1.1.2008
So i wonder if he ll update it after this..


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 29, 2007)

Is it just me or are there tons of people from Germany here?

Anyway, come on guys, it's really pointless to complain about some update, it's done when it's done. I'd much rather read some impressions on the actual game.


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

Haven't you heard? Techies in China don't sleep... they merely "recharge" using one of those Borg charge chambers and intravenous injections of Red Bull and amino acids.


----------



## Petfles (Oct 29, 2007)

I would much rather play the game myself..xD


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

Eigentlich bin ich aus Österreich ... und weil auf unserer SEite der Erde gerade Sonne ist, sind jetzt mehr von uns hier ... tja und einige, wie ich Spamen dann auch noch viel rum..


Ahh, just spam, dont worry to translate .... I ll go playing stupid metroid, until later ..


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Is it just me or are there tons of people from Germany here?
> 
> Anyway, come on guys, it's really pointless to complain about some update, it's done when it's done. I'd much rather read some impressions on the actual game.



No see, you fail to see the point.  People don't buy chips to see if they can play games.  They buy them to see if the NTSC games will work on PAL.

The NTSC users just look at the title screens.  At least that's all I've ever seen.


----------



## GizmoGC (Oct 29, 2007)

Any idea if this will ever work with Wiinja v2 chips? If not, how would I go about replacing it with a newer one (I had someone else Mod my wii)


----------



## Ramis (Oct 29, 2007)

/me wondering whats most fun:

- Playing SMG on my wii /w cyclowiz _OR_ 
- Hanging in this thread reading all the wierd posts


----------



## gEist (Oct 29, 2007)

reading weird posts


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Ramis @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> /me wondering whats most fun:
> 
> - Playing SMG on my wii /w cyclowiz _OR_
> - Hanging in this thread reading all the wierd posts



It would be funny if it wasn't true.

Now it's just sad =/

But ya, I'd have a hard time choosing myself.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Eigentlich bin ich aus Österreich ... und weil auf unserer SEite der Erde gerade Sonne ist, sind jetzt mehr von uns hier ... tja und einige, wie ich Spamen dann auch noch viel rum..
> 
> 
> Ahh, just spam, dont worry to translate .... I ll go playing stupid metroid, until later ..


Warum hast du dann ne Deutschland-Flagge unter deinem Namen anstatt eine österreichische? (Wie ich.)

Anyway, good idea, let's just stop spamming and play something else.


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 29, 2007)

someone knows when the update is going to be released?


----------



## Haschtomte (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gamecubex @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> someone knows when the update is going to be released?



Yes, in about 10 minutes, i have inside info from my magic bong


----------



## Phange (Oct 29, 2007)

Q: When will the WiiKey team release an update?
A: Nobody knows. They seem pretty keen on the issue, and they've already said they've figured out how to resolve the issue. The key problem is if the WiiKey can actually be UPDATED with such a large firmware change.

Q: What about Wiinja, YAOSM, WiiD, etc....?
A: Wiinja and YAOSM are pretty much unlikely, if ever. WiiD, who knows?


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, crap. My internet connection is going down tonight


----------



## Matekking (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gamecubex @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> someone knows when the update is going to be released?


When it's done.


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 29, 2007)

While waiting for the update you can play:
Wii:  Zack and Wiki
Victorious Boxers
CONR
DS: Dementium
MMZX2
PSP: Castlevania
Disgaea *** (BEST GAEM EVAR!!!)

I still haven't beaten any of these, so they'll keep me busy till the update


----------



## laurenz (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wiikey/ f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5Â
> ...


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

Actaully I hate my stupid wii. It's full of scratches from thaat stupid shop, and the games even the 18+ are for 3 years old. The only thing I like about my wii is the channel where I can tell my opinion, but I already answerd all the questions ... so i prefere being here!

I dot even know why i am excited about the wiikey update ... i dont wanna play SMG ... i guess i ll get the pal, but i do not want to play it ... 3D mario sucks ... everything 3D sucks ...


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(gamecubex @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> someone knows when the update is going to be released?



Please offer a sacrifice of one goat and 5 million dollars to the wii gods.


----------



## kedest (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Q: What about Wiinja, YAOSM, WiiD, etc....?
> A: Wiinja and YAOSM are pretty much unlikely, if ever. WiiD, who knows?



Why would a YAOSM update be unlikely?


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 29, 2007)

sadly I don't think it will be possible on the Wiinja deluxe chips, the cyclowiz/Wiikey, D2cKey are different, thez are not just a chip. 
So i really think we're doomed. 

Sorry guys


----------



## INTERNETS (Oct 29, 2007)

What a choice to support OpenWii.


----------



## GizmoGC (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> sadly I don't think it will be possible on the Wiinja deluxe chips, the cyclowiz/Wiikey, D2cKey are different, thez are not just a chip.
> So i really think we're doomed.
> 
> Sorry guys



Great, now I have to find someone to re-mod my Wii.

I'm assuming since its already been modded it should be as simple as just popping out the old chip and putting the new one in...right? The guy who did it said it would be.


----------



## injection18 (Oct 29, 2007)

just wait, we dont have news from wiifree/yaosm teams cause their forum is down but maybe they're working on something


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't think so.


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 29, 2007)

84 pages and nothing new


----------



## kedest (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I don't think so.



Care to explain that?


----------



## GizmoGC (Oct 29, 2007)

Unless something is done to the ISO, there would be know way for it to work with older modchips that have no way of updating (Wiinja for example). Am I correct?


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 29, 2007)

sure : 

I really do not think so, look at the wiinja chip and look at the wiikey/cyclowiz chip, they are much more complicated and allow different things that the wiinja deluxe will never do.

the wiinja chips are just simple chips (AND / OR/ NOR logical path/doors), you can not do complex stuff with logical doors (portes logiques en français)


btw 

wiinja v1 and wiinja v2 -> not upgradable
Wiinja Deluxe -> Upgradable


----------



## GizmoGC (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> sure :
> 
> I really do not think so, look at the wiinja chip and look at the wiikey/cyclowiz chip, they are much more complicated and allow different things that the wiinja deluxe will never do.
> 
> ...



I have a Wiinja2 installed...so I am screwed. No local modders to speak of on Craigslist anymore. Great.


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 29, 2007)

If modchips can bypass it, then most certainly it's possible to make a software ISO patcher too.


----------



## tic (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> sure :
> 
> I really do not think so, look at the wiinja chip and look at the wiikey/cyclowiz chip, they are much more complicated and allow different things that the wiinja deluxe will never do.
> 
> ...



so what extra things other than logic to wiikey/cyclowiz allow?


----------



## GizmoGC (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> If modchips can bypass it, then most certainly it's possible to make a software ISO patcher too.



I hope so!


----------



## raulpica (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> If modchips can bypass it, then most certainly it's possible to make a software ISO patcher too.


No, because they know about the Drive Debug commands, but no one knows a thing about Wii ISOs inner workings.

The best they could gain from analyzing them is that there is an "UPDATE" partition, and how to switch it with an empty one.

But no one really knows what the hell happens with game data. Encrypted? Not Encrypted? Who knows.


----------



## injection18 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GizmoGC @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > sure :
> ...



you could just put a wiifree instead of your wiinja if an upgrade makes it break the protection, its the same PIC


----------



## raulpica (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(injection18 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GizmoGC @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


He probably doesn't have a programmer


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 29, 2007)

I wanna play SMG


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 29, 2007)

Making a programmer is far easier than installing a chip. It's very simple and all of the supplies are at a local RadioShack.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Making a programmer is far easier than installing a chip. It's very simple and all of the supplies are at a local RadioShack.


If he had his modchip installed, probably he doesn't know how to solder, so I don't think it would be very simple for him making one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I think it's far easier for someone soldering a chip, than buying a lot of components and placing them right and making them work


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 29, 2007)

You're right, I've got two left hands


----------



## quinterrya (Oct 29, 2007)

I have to tip my hat off to Team Nintendo. They good a pretty good job protecting the game. Love it or hate it, you have to respect it. Don't be surprise if yall will be doing alot of modchip updating. 

Remember, those same people that crack the system are some of the same people that builds the protection.


----------



## felix123 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(laurenz @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adamrgolf @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...


You're just porting it from AutoHotkey to HTML, it's still programming.


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GizmoGC @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Any idea if this will ever work with Wiinja v2 chips? If not, how would I go about replacing it with a newer one (I had someone else Mod my wii)




I think your SOL pal and better off swapping in a new mod chip which supports firmware upgrades.

Despite what many people will tell Both the cyclowiz and wiikey chips are solid chips.   Cyclowiz has shown better update support,  though wiikey is an easier install and more "idiot proof".  Personally, I think the wiikey has a more solid build where the Cyclowiz has the best support.  Wiikey has announced that SMG will require them to re-write alot of thier build.  COnsidering that, I have no idea how the wiikey will preform in the future.

WIth that said...I'd go with Cyclwiz if only beacuse the support is top notch and its a proven build.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 29, 2007)

SHUT UP! ALL OF YOU JUST SHUT UP!!! DON'T SPEAK UNLESS YOU HAVE NEW INFO ON SMG. 

That is the whole point of this thread but pages and pages of posts just keep piling up with useless posts!  For the love of all things holy just SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## stok3d (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(quinterrya @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I have to tip my hat off to Team Nintendo. They good a pretty good job protecting the game. Love it or hate it, you have to respect it. Don't be surprise if yall will be doing alot of modchip updating.
> 
> Remember, those same people that crack the system are some of the same people that builds the protection.Â



A good job? Their 'protection' lasted less than ten hours. Not to mention the fact that they allowed it to be leaked in the first place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty bad protection if you ask me.


----------



## champ2131 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> SHUT UP! ALL OF YOU JUST SHUT UP!!! DON'T SPEAK UNLESS YOU HAVE NEW INFO ON SMG.
> 
> That is the whole point of this thread but pages and pages of posts just keep piling up with useless posts!Â For the love of all things holy just SHUT UP!!!!



Like this one????


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

@kafluke:  The only thing that will stop this thread is an update to the current situation or the mods locking it and only updating as concrete evidence comes out.  There are simply too many people interested in this for it to stop.  Not only that but the thread is already now impossible to read through, and it's become nearly useless.


----------



## g.crow (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> SHUT UP! ALL OF YOU JUST SHUT UP!!! DON'T SPEAK UNLESS YOU HAVE NEW INFO ON SMG.
> 
> That is the whole point of this thread but pages and pages of posts just keep piling up with useless posts!Â For the love of all things holy just SHUT UP!!!!




wiikey user?


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> @kafluke:Â The only thing that will stop this thread is an update to the current situation or the mods locking it and only updating as concrete evidence comes out.Â There are simply too many people interested in this for it to stop.Â Not only that but the thread is already now impossible to read through, and it's become nearly useless.




Correction...it is useless. 


Idea to the mods:

Make a note for people to stop asking about mod chip updates in this thread unless they wish to be banned.  Then open up a dedicated thread in the wii hacking forum for this.

Ban any one that precedes to ask mod questions int his thread.

Ta-Da...simple!


----------



## quinterrya (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> @kafluke:Â The only thing that will stop this thread is an update to the current situation or the mods locking it and only updating as concrete evidence comes out.Â There are simply too many people interested in this for it to stop.Â Not only that but the thread is already now impossible to read through, and it's become nearly useless.




hmmm. i do idea with ozzyzak. but it is a new Mario game. it will draw attention to Wii and non-Wii owners alike. i don't think they should close it, but member should focus more on the homepage for updates, instead of the forum's release page. 


p.s. - keep up the great work gbatemp.net


----------



## Killakae (Oct 29, 2007)

booo this is getting boring, wheres Manhunt 2?


----------



## datahoarder (Oct 29, 2007)

Censoring just doesn't work on the internet, so stop trying to silence people.

Someone had mentioned that the WiiKey and Cyclowiz could do ever-so-much more than the Wiinja Deluxe, but I had always been given the impression that the Wiinja Deluxe was far superior to the WiiKey in terms of features?

I just hope there is salvation for the Wiinja Deluxe, since I do believe it was based upon different code then the Wiinja v1 or v2. Not to say I don't wish all chips to be upgradeable, but you know, you gotta have props for what you have.


----------



## HyperShadow (Oct 29, 2007)

just a quick question - what do you think the odds are that the wiikey update will allow the NTSC SMG to work on PAL?

I understand that PAL Cyclowiz owners (i hate u all!) got it to work, but is that any guarantee for the wiikey update at all?


----------



## LOTG (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> booo this is getting boring, wheres Manhunt 2?Â



Manhunt got screwed up by those rating wankers, I've seen a couple of vids on IGN and I think this game would make me vomit after about 10 minutes. Man why can't they keep the camera still and in focus.

Anyway I'm waiting for battalion wars 2. Ign said today but evidently not...

edit: I just noticed the game add saying the 31st so that explains...


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(HyperShadow @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> just a quick question - what do you think the odds are that the wiikey update will allow the NTSC SMG to work on PAL?
> 
> I understand that PAL Cyclowiz owners (i hate u all!) got it to work, but is that any guarantee for the wiikey update at all?



If they update the chip, it will work on pal


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Updated my cyclowiz to 3.6beta (after switching the Wiikey (i have an external modsolution))
Burned SMG (4X IMGBurn on Verbatim DVD-R)
Updated, but the update broke of around 50%, had to reboot the Console
All works, doesn't do the udate again and the game plays fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wii: PAL 
Chipset: DMS
Modchip: Cyclowiz 3.6beta


----------



## raulpica (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kornychaos @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Censoring just doesn't work on the internet, so stop trying to silence people.
> 
> Someone had mentioned that the WiiKey and Cyclowiz could do ever-so-much more than the Wiinja Deluxe, but I had always been given the impression that the Wiinja Deluxe was far superior to the WiiKey in terms of features?
> 
> I just hope there is salvation for the Wiinja Deluxe, since I do believe it was based upon different code then the Wiinja v1 or v2. Not to say I don't wish all chips to be upgradeable, but you know, you gotta have props for what you have.


It was never superior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


See on the wiki, WiiKey has DL support, and the Flash size is twice as Wiininja's, and also supports Configuration DVDs


----------



## LOTG (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess this wil boost the cyclowiz sales. 

Fixed it way faster than any other party. Why can't those Wiikey guys hurry up.

And they should not post bullshit about the delivery system. 

If they mean download it's crap all the way.
If they mean flash, they haven't thought of an efficient way to flash their chip to begin with. NO selfrespecting programmer makes an updater if it is instructed to upgrade specific parts only and it can't be reused for the same type of update with other data.

They should erase most blocks anyway to be shure of a succesfull upgrade.


----------



## soul2soul (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duplicate channels? Otherwise this trick works @ 50% lol


----------



## ChriZRocKz (Oct 29, 2007)

You can Reset the Wiikey Chip


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(LOTG @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I guess this wil boost the cyclowiz sales.
> 
> Fixed it way faster than any other party. Why can't those Wiikey guys hurry up.
> 
> ...



Hey, at least they got online and threw it in our faces that they've solved the problem but have chosen not to share it with us.  Just in case there was any ambiguity before when they had the 1.3 update for months but withheld it...might have given them the benefit of the doubt or something.  Can't have that.


----------



## datahoarder (Oct 29, 2007)

I read the Wiki and now I'm surprised that I ever bought the Wiinja Deluxe. I suppose its features were all that I had read, and I didn't compare it to all of the other major chips. Pricewise, bad mistake.

Hell, I'd go for an acknowledgement. Then again, it will come soon enough, whether it be a bad one or a good one.


----------



## Deekman (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(chronjohnson @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Hey, at least they got online and threw it in our faces that they've solved the problem but have chosen not to share it with us.Â Just in case there was any ambiguity before when they had the 1.3 update for months but withheld it...might have given them the benefit of the doubt or something.Â Can't have that.



Honestly they probably just put that on the page regardless of what they found so that new people to buying the chip will think "oh good there's a patch coming soon" instead of thinking that nothing's working at all. 

I really hope they are working on this though I cannot wait to play it.


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

Did you get duplicate channels?

Cheers Shane


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

That 'we have cracked it' but haven't figured out how to distribute/upgrade yet, is BS. I deeply regret buying a wiikey. I wish I had done my homework better before getting it. I didn't eve got a hologram (it was before that). Damn suckers


----------



## Petfles (Oct 29, 2007)

I bought the WiiKey because it was the most expensive one..


----------



## tic (Oct 29, 2007)

I have the datasheet for the wiinja chip
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets2/53/539089_1.pdf

If someone really wants an update to the wiinja id like to have a look and see if its possible (i dont have 1 i have a wiikey). If someone gets the openwii source code (in assembly) when it fixes the mario problem and also gets a datasheet of the PIC it uses, then we could see if the code could be rewritten for the wiinja (may not be possible but id be willing to take a look)


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok
> ...



I already had duplicate channels from pokémon battle revolution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i can't help you on this :/

I don't recommand doing that on purpose! you never know what's going on inside your Wii.


----------



## svenk91 (Oct 29, 2007)

i succesfully updated to 3.6 beta, but when booting smg all i see is a black screen while other games like zack and wiki still work

PAL wii, d2a/dms not sure wich of the two


----------



## kristijan08 (Oct 29, 2007)

pal users will definately get duplicate channels (if they havent already). theres no way around that that is known, yet


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> That 'we have cracked it' but haven't figured out how to distribute/upgrade yet, is BS. I deeply regret buying a wiikey. I wish I had done my homework better before getting it. I didn't eve got a hologram (it was before that). Damn suckers




Are you serious?  AT the time you probably bought it (before the holograms) the wiikey was the top preforming modchip with the highest backup compatibility rate.  Yeah the firmware upgrade took a long ass time, but since then the wiikey is now one of the front runners in terms of compatibility and features.   Don't believe me. then check the gbatemp wiki comparison chart.  

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=Wi...chip_Comparison

You all need to grow a pair and get over it.  A fix will be out in due time.


----------



## Raze1988 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Petfles @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I bought the WiiKey because it was the most expensive one..



And i bought it because it looked like the most promising one. But i think i made a good choice in buying a WiiKey.


----------



## Jei (Oct 29, 2007)

Epic topic - It's over one thousaaaaaand!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, it's times like this that I feel relieved to not own a Wii yet. It just needs some time until the truely good modchips surface...


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Deekman @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chronjohnson @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, at least they got online and threw it in our faces that they've solved the problem but have chosen not to share it with us.Â Just in case there was any ambiguity before when they had the 1.3 update for months but withheld it...might have given them the benefit of the doubt or something.Â Can't have that.
> ...



I don't know why people can be as paranoid as you are


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(taggart6 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That 'we have cracked it' but haven't figured out how to distribute/upgrade yet, is BS. I deeply regret buying a wiikey. I wish I had done my homework better before getting it. I didn't eve got a hologram (it was before that). Damn suckers
> ...



You should not tell 'me' or 'us' that we need to 'grow a pair'. Take a good look under a microscope to whatever is in your pants in the meantime


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link to the wiki, there it says you can update the wiikey "via Cable" .... fuck?
So maybe this update (if it exists) is not done by dvd but by cable ... and that is the delivery problem we are facing (if it exists)?

I made an extra entry for the SMG-Protection in the wiki, hopefully this is ok with you. Its my first entry in the wiki and i feel cool ..


----------



## K|ng D&#124 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> That 'we have cracked it' but haven't figured out how to distribute/upgrade yet, is BS. I deeply regret buying a wiikey. I wish I had done my homework better before getting it. I didn't eve got a hologram (it was before that). Damn suckers


Why didn't you buy a Cyclops already? If they such a bunch of suckers i already bought it and stop crying. Give it some time, maybe they have a good update without update your wii with 2 weather channels and so on or perhaps not. Just sit back, relax and play some boogie.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(taggart6 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



So this is what the topic has devolved to eh?  How do you know he needs a microscope?  His schlong might be big enough to be seen from outside the pants!  *sigh*


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(svenk91 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> i succesfully updated to 3.6 beta, but when booting smg all i see is a black screen while other games like zack and wiki still work
> 
> PAL wii, d2a/dms not sure wich of the two



Language MUST be set to English!


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

In my shop they only sell WiiD and Wiikey, I wanted a cyclo because they are the only one with a message board, but the shop said no ... they told me to get a wiid ... but their last update was years ago ... so i took a wiikey ... i dont even know if it is clone or oringal ... so i guess that shop i went are just suckers too ... fuck.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 29, 2007)

is mario in this game ? 






lol


----------



## LOTG (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> is mario in this game ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No just Sonic.


----------



## K|ng D&#124 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(LOTG @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is mario in this game ?
> ...


Hmmz...cancelling my pre-order!


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(K|ng D|ng3l|ng @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Why didn't you buy a Cyclops already? If they such a bunch of suckers i already bought it and stop crying. Give it some time, maybe they have a good update without update your wii with 2 weather channels and so on or perhaps not. Just sit back, relax and play some boogie.Â



It's not a matter of money, is just having to open the wii, and change the chip. My soldering skills are not the best, and I thought that was over with. Is just that I regret choosing that chip in particular. I just wish I had gotten the cyclo instead. In the meantime, back to playing Bioshock and the Crysis demo


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Thanks for the link to the wiki, there it says you can update the wiikey "via Cable" .... fuck?
> So maybe this update (if it exists) is not done by dvd but by cable ... and that is the delivery problem we are facing (if it exists)?
> 
> I made an extra entry for the SMG-Protection in the wiki, hopefully this is ok with you. Its my first entry in the wiki and i feel cool ..




Yeah the cable upgrade  gave me a "What the heck?" moment.  I'm not sure it that is correct though it might be possible.


----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2007)

as much as i want to play galaxy.... I WANT IT BADLY...

this gives me time to finish zack and wiki...

which is great.

ppl should probably quit forums for a day or two..
im sure wiikey update will be ready (a BETA i think for those who cant wait but
with a DO-IT-ON-YOUR-OWN-RISK) later... so
back to zack and wiki or Metroid prime.


----------



## K|ng D&#124 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(K|ng D|ng3l|ng @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't you buy a Cyclops already? If they such a bunch of suckers i already bought it and stop crying. Give it some time, maybe they have a good update without update your wii with 2 weather channels and so on or perhaps not. Just sit back, relax and play some boogie.
> ...


If its not a matter of money. Let the shop replace your mod.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If wiikey had the update first then everyone would say how good wiikey is and Cyclops not. But it is not! So the future will tell wich chip is the best. I think they have both good things and we just have to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

Actually I am not worried about stupid Mario but because of Resident Evil!
If I really have to get a new chip to play that shit, I gonna buy a x360 ....


----------



## K|ng D&#124 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Actually I am not worried about stupid Mario but because of Resident Evil!
> If I really have to get a new chip to play that shit, I gonna buy a x360 ....


Wach out for the "Ring of Death". Maybe a PS3 is better.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

[/quote]If its not a matter of money. Let the shop replace your mod.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If wiikey had the update first then everyone would say how good wiikey is and Cyclops not. But it is not! So the future will tell wich chip is the best. I think they have both good things and we just have to wait a little bit longer.

[/quote]


Dude no 'mod replacing shops' where I live  :'(  It's either do it yourself or nothing.


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 29, 2007)

wiikey


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

Do the x360 still die?
There is no modchip for Ps3, I dont have blueray burner and downloading 50gb? no
I decided to go for wii cause dvd-r is a cheap media now, downlaoding and storing 4.3gb is not that much ...
I never thought big N has that sort of tech gurus that can make a protection ... args ...


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(taggart6 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...




I see your Canadian so I'll explain:

"Grow a pair" is a common American phrase used to insult to someone behaving in a childish fashion, and not that you physically need to grow a set of testicles. 

To answer you questions, my penis can't fit under a standard lab microscope beacuse it is too big.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(taggart6 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I see your Canadian so I'll explain:
> 
> "Grow a pair" is a common American phrase used to insult to someone behaving in a childish fashion, and not that you physically need to grow a set of testicles.
> 
> To answer you questions, my penis can't fit under a standard lab microscope beacuse it is too big.




Well if that is the case, I take back the microscope phrase, peace bro.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That I behaved childish true. That I need to grow... false (they're fine)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and let's stop the genitalia discussion and back on topic: bitching about wiikey team, er talking about this release


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 29, 2007)

You are a pair.


----------



## K|ng D&#124 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Do the x360 still die?
> There is no modchip for Ps3, I dont have blueray burner and downloading 50gb? no
> I decided to go for wii cause dvd-r is a cheap media now, downlaoding and storing 4.3gb is not that much ...
> I never thought big N has that sort of tech gurus that can make a protection ... args ...


Yep
I have a PS3 just waiting for a custom firmware from Dark_Alex.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All games that for now is comming out on a Blu Ray of 25GB and not 50GB.


----------



## lordg (Oct 29, 2007)

Wiikey!!! Where is the update!!!!!! 

I wants it now please....


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(taggart6 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I see your Canadian so I'll explain:
> ...



That's the best part about this topic.  No one is talking about the release (which is the topic), instead they're bitching about the Wiikey team which is off-topic.  The only people that could legitimately speak on this topic are likely already playing or could be playing.


----------



## KTroopA (Oct 29, 2007)

this thread is teh best0r!!111

maybe.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

5 AM in Beijing ;O


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

Is there any other thread with 89 pages in this board?


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Is there any other thread with 89 pages in this board?


Nope.


----------



## Killakae (Oct 29, 2007)

PAL PEOPLE....

I just download the game, should i brickblock it or let the update install?


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm starting to be fed up with wiikey, please make a topic on the wikey instead of asking when or where.
There 're plenty of others chips circulating waiting for an upgrade.


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

This actually reminds me of semptember 2005 when we were waiting for the crack for PSP FW 1.51, I cant remember the board any more ... i guess it was pspupdates ... i was there 5 hours a day, posting shit, waisting time, .....

Green Day is actually a psydonym for a wasted they, wasted with smoking ....

we could make up a word for that one ... a day were you do nothing, but checking the internet for news about a crack for a game that you actually dont wanna play .... a wii day .... i dont know ...


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> wiikeyÂ


²


----------



## armand66 (Oct 29, 2007)

Lol at the person who suggested getting a PS3 over a 360. 

My suggestions for frustrated Wiikey owners (i myself am one) is to either

*A.* Play some Zack n Wiki, as the game is an absolute classic and deserves everyones attention. (Not to mention, everyone please buy it when its released in your region, as we need more games like this supported with the mulah)

*B.* Re-run through Zelda Phantom Hourglass or Metroid Prime 3 Corruption. 

*C.* If you have a 360, your set, if you don't, go buy yourself one, get it flashed (either done yourself or by a modder for cheap) and enjoy a massive amount of games that are currently available, such as Bioshock, Halo 3, COD4, Timeshift, Jericho, PGR4, VF5, Eternal Sonata (one of the best jap rpgs ive played in years) etc etc. You'll have so many games to play it'll take your mind off waiting a few days (if the gods are nice to us) or 6 months (given Wiikeys track record....lol)

*D.* If you have a PS3, ok, well, then you might wanna go back to playing Metroid Prime 3, lol.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(armand66 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Lol at the person who suggested getting a PS3 over a 360.
> 
> I'd pick PS3 over 360 *anyday*.
> 
> ...



So you're saying getting a 360 will take your mind off SMG for 6 months? More like 6 hours, before the thing goes RROD on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The failure rate on those pieces of garbage is so high that it's unbelievable! When I chose a hi-def console, I chose PS3 over 360 for that reason alone: I want to enjoy it longer than a day. Yes, the wheels on the PS3 are turning slowly, but I believe that the potential for the PS3 is a lot higher than the 360, especially when it comes to good games.

Plus who the heck wants to pay for XBox Live, when you can get equally good service with PSN for free? even Home is going to be pretty sweet, and that's free -- Micro$uck would charge for something like that, because they're greedy that way.

Anyways, back on topic, this thread is now the thread with the most posts (albeit about 70% of them completely and utterly useless), which beats my Rominator thread (but at least it's not filled with a bunch of n00bs and n00blets... or is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Go Wiikey team, give us an update so we can playz teh Mario!


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 29, 2007)

To be honest, i can't see why ppl want this game so badly.

I played it for a few hours and it more feels like SM64 in space.

I popped up my SM64 and snapped it in my N64 to play, it just feels the same, just the control is different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After all the hype it feels ordinary cheap, i think i stop reading pre-views and forums when i game comes out like this,
I really think i would enjoyed it more when i didn't read this whole topic and the pre-views.

Just my 2 cents.

I'll go play Demention: the Ward on DS, i got a better feel on that game!

I don't cancell my pre-order, cause i just buy any mario game for the collection, but if i ever take it out of the shrinkwrap, prolly not.


----------



## armand66 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(armand66 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol at the person who suggested getting a PS3 over a 360.
> ...




Lol, i've had my 360 from launch day, and its never had an issue, none whatsoever. 

Also, what you get on LIVE is miles ahead of anything you get on the PSN. Every game, hell even XBLA have built in voice chat support, team voice, message while playing, or voice chat over different games no matter what, as well as every game has leaderboards and so on, games on PS3 CAN have that, but the majority of them don't and its what you get when you have a cheap online system set up. 

HOME will in no way go anywhere towards helping PS3 compete with the 360 in the online arena. 

And dude, i've owned a PS3 since the March aussie launch, i've got a few "good" games for it in Heavenly Sword, Ninja Gaiden, but the other games that are multi-platform, ie, any first person shooter, racer or sport game, i'd take anyday on 360 over a PS3 version, i enjoy superior versions of games, not second rate ones which lack many "should be standard" options. 


At best, the PS3 i use once in a while to watch a BLUE RAY, thats about it lol.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

Failure rate on an old 360 is 33% but once you do the X-clamp fix which costs 5 dollars and something cents you're all set, permanently fixes the rrod. 
New 360's have new heatsinks so you don't have to worry about the RROD.

Game selection is awesome. I finished Clive Barker's Jericho yesterday on my flashed 360 and the game was sick. Oh yeah flashing a 360 is easy and requires no soldering. So, you don't have to wait for a team to come up with an update for your chip to play something.


Wii60 is the way to go.


----------



## nstavros (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(K|ng D|ng3l|ng @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Do the x360 still die?
> ...




I cant take any more 360 bashing and people talking about stuff they dont know about

1st of all, ps3 games are NOT 50 gb not even 25gb.. Hell i doubt any are over 6 gb.  The files are so big because of dummy files, and if you extract it, madden for the ps3 is about 4 gb.  There is no news of dark alex fw on ps3, the only advancement on ps3 is from the 360 guys who have switched to the ps3 because of boredom.  2ndly, the 360s do not get 3 rings of death that much anymore.  IF they do once out of a blue moon, the warranty they have covers the unit for 3 years. If you look at recent sales, Sony is hurting bad... very bad. Thus the big sale on that new white ps3 without wifi.  They are trying anything to save their console and their sales.  The ways to play backed up games on a ps3 would be burnt/dumped games to the hdd, not blu ray burnt games

anyways a little on mario, 

I currently am trying to insert keys/diff intro sequences but i unsign the damn code every time.  The game can/will be patched.  You might not even need a modchip update, so everyone chill out.. all i see is a bunch of people 24 hours into the release of the game bitching and complaining. I have about 4 iso's broken down and comparing to mario.

are we forgetting where we actually go this game?

please.. stfu and if you have something valid to say say it otherwise i dont think anybody cares how sad you are

and btw, xbox 360's can do HD wmv.. in which rippers/encoders take your "omg so good" blu ray and encode it for 360.  360 users get the benefit of both hd formats and some with the format support.

If anyone can help on resigning the code/replacing * i know i know, dev kit* email me please


----------



## NMorgan (Oct 29, 2007)

I know it says to read all the posts before replying, but I'm not going to sit and read 89 pages worth of POINTLESS ARGUING just to ask my question. My question is:

Q) For anybody who has gotten this to work, can you please post a picture of it working? Along with the picture, please post what modchip you're using and the steps you took in order to get it working (type of media dvd, how fast your burnt it, any problems you had, etc). Thanks very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Nick


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 29, 2007)

Comment number 1337!

Damn, 1338


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(NMorgan @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I know it says to read all the posts before replying, but I'm not going to sit and read 89 pages worth of POINTLESS ARGUING just to ask my question. My question is:
> 
> Q) For anybody who has gotten this to work, can you please post a picture of it working? Along with the picture, please post what modchip you're using and the steps you took in order to get it working (type of media dvd, how fast your burnt it, any problems you had, etc). Thanks very much.
> 
> ...


awww man i wanted post 1337


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

hmm, maybe i should get one of this new xbox 360 arcade ... is xbox connect (free live alternative) still in development and actually good yet?

2 news, yesterday .... and now nothing ... whats up with wiikey? maybe by delivery they mean they have to leak it ... they know how to make a modchip, but not how to upload somethign to the itnernet ... whats wrong with them??


----------



## Radjesh (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Comment number 1337!



lol wrong


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Comment number 1337!
> 
> Damn, 1338


FAIL!


----------



## phlyjedi (Oct 29, 2007)

Whats a good 360 site with info on the mehods of flash, etc, not isos or nothing, just information. Something like gbatemp but for the 360. 

My friend is willing to sell his old 360 to me for cheap since he got an Elite, and I'm thinking about it, flashable or not.


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 29, 2007)

i cnt be bothered to post a picture.

- PAL wii
- cyclowiz 3.6b

To get it work i first downloaded the smg iso and the cyclowiz update, burnt them, inserted my update disk, updated the chip, then inserted the smg disk, then updated the wii then played smg.

using verbatim -r 16x burnt at 6x using imgburn on a pioneer 111d


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Whats a good 360 site with info on the mehods of flash, etc, not isos or nothing, just information. Something like gbatemp but for the 360.
> 
> My friend is willing to sell his old 360 to me for cheap since he got an Elite, and I'm thinking about it, flashable or not.



xbox-scene


----------



## phlyjedi (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a good 360 site with info on the mehods of flash, etc, not isos or nothing, just information. Something like gbatemp but for the 360.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## armand66 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Whats a good 360 site with info on the mehods of flash, etc, not isos or nothing, just information. Something like gbatemp but for the 360.
> 
> My friend is willing to sell his old 360 to me for cheap since he got an Elite, and I'm thinking about it, flashable or not.




Here you go man,

http://www.360mods.net


They have dozens of written tutorials for all types of things 360 wise, as well as a few video tutorials for how to flash a 360 dvd drive. I did mine on my own, and i'm not big on anything hardware wise, as i usually don't have a clue, but i managed to take apart my 360, flash the drive attached to my comp, and then put it back together and was playing in no time. 

Combinaton of 360 flash drive (which allows online play no issues whatsoever) as well as a modded Wii = gaming perfection.


----------



## Spiridow (Oct 29, 2007)

Can't wait for the Wiikey update any longer. Hey Wiikey team it's time to wake up and go back to work !


----------



## Aku (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> whats up with wiikey? maybe by delivery they mean they have to leak it ... they know how to make a modchip, but not how to upload somethign to the itnernet ... whats wrong with them??



Hmmm Maybe we should keep reminding them. Every hour send them another request for new firmware....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"i can has wiiki update?" so icon play mario's galaxy! K'Thanx!" Every hour on the hour...


----------



## Raze1988 (Oct 29, 2007)

"While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated."

I know this was posted sites ago but i don't understand what it means.
Creating a new delivery system? Delivery System = Installer? What's with the old one from the update discs?


----------



## Edster (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Failure rate on an old 360 is 33% but once you do the X-clamp fix which costs 5 dollars and something cents you're all set, permanently fixes the rrod.
> New 360's have new heatsinks so you don't have to worry about the RROD.
> 
> Game selection is awesome. I finished Clive Barker's Jericho yesterday on my flashed 360 and the game was sick. Oh yeah flashing a 360 is easy and requires no soldering. So, you don't have to wait for a team to come up with an update for your chip to play something.
> ...



Dude what is the X-clamp fix? Never heard of it.

My 360 is 1 1/2 yrs old. Never had  RROD. Works great and the games rock. Not sure what that guy was talking about but personally no interest in a PS3. GH3 is so cool. Jericho looks great as well. The Wii is fun but the 360 keeps me entertained longer for sure. Motorstorm was interesting for about 30 seconds (yawn).

Back to Mario. I relaly want to play this but I have a strong feeling I will be disappointed. Mario needs to stay in 2D. Not sure why they have ot keep move 2D platforms to a 3D level. DKC, Mario and the new Crash is awful. I really liked New Super Mario on the DS. Paper Mario was great. 

I can wait for this one Wiikey


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> "While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated."
> 
> I know this was posted sites ago but i don't understand what it means.
> Creating a new delivery system? Delivery System = Installer? What's with the old one from the update discs?




It means it's bull****


----------



## svenk91 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(svenk91 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i succesfully updated to 3.6 beta, but when booting smg all i see is a black screen while other games like zack and wiki still work
> ...




thank you so much, you're my big hero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it was the first time i needed to set the language from dutch to english in import


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

They wiki here says you can updated the chip using a cable method ... so i guess for that update you need the cable method ..


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 29, 2007)

"As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this."

lol. no one with the wiikey (including me) is patient about this. cyclowiz has it up and running, which makes us even less patient. they really need to get off their asses and stop with the generic comments


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> "While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated."
> 
> I know this was posted sites ago but i don't understand what it means.
> Creating a new delivery system? Delivery System = Installer? What's with the old one from the update discs?



It means: The need to find another delivery system to bring the update right to your door, UPS end FedEx didn't qualify anymore!





 héhé


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> They wiki here says you can updated the chip using a cable method ... so i guess for that update you need the cable method ..



If they do that, I will kill someone... WTF!!!


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > They wiki here says you can updated the chip using a cable method ... so i guess for that update you need the cable method ..
> ...



wait, the wiikey doesn't have a seperate cable update method, only cyclowiz did i thought. someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Nio (Oct 29, 2007)

but the wiki says it hase cable ...


----------



## Tyrus (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(nstavros @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(K|ng D|ng3l|ng @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



Amen


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> but the wiki says it hase cable ...



...those things are anyone-can-edit right? 
i can go into it right now and change it to read "The wiikey update will only work on non-clones." and you'd think it's entirely true right?

wiki sites should never be trusted imo


----------



## djxxx (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like taking the Wiikey out and putting Cyclowhiz in instead.....does anyone know if the same connections are used....if so i`ll just unsolder it of wiikey instead of the mainboard.....


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > They wiki here says you can updated the chip using a cable method ... so i guess for that update you need the cable method ..
> ...




Wait a second.... will the wiikey team be thinking about milking us with a new way of upgrading the chip instead of a simple program in a DVD? Do they think people would buy more hardware to upgrade that piece of s* modchip? They better not be thinking along those lines.... or else...... 

or else I'll go and buy the real SMG and a cyclowiz


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> "As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this."
> 
> lol. no one with the wiikey (including me) is patient about this. cyclowiz has it up and running, which makes us even less patient. they really need to get off their asses and stop with the generic comments



I have a Wiikey and I'm patient.  The fact is, this game isn't even due out until the 12th.  Holy shit, just wait a little bit.  The leak time on this game is gigantic, I think we can wait a little longer to still be playing this game a week before everyone else.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Looks like taking the Wiikey out and putting Cyclowhiz in instead.....does anyone know if the same connections are used....if so i`ll just unsolder it of wiikey instead of the mainboard.....



yea,they are. i used to have a cyclowiz, but fried it in the update (while writing, i switched the switch at the wrong time), so i took it out and put in wiikey. exact same connectors

EDIT:@ozzy - good point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as long as it's fixed by the 12th, it'll still be sweet


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(nstavros @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(K|ng D|ng3l|ng @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Nio @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



AMEN!


----------



## K|ng D&#124 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(nstavros @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I cant take any more 360 bashing and people talking about stuff they dont know about
> 
> 1st of all, ps3 games are NOT 50 gb not even 25gb.. Hell i doubt any are over 6 gb.Â The files are so big because of dummy files, and if you extract it, madden for the ps3 is about 4 gb.Â There is no news of dark alex fw on ps3, the only advancement on ps3 is from the 360 guys who have switched to the ps3 because of boredom.Â 2ndly, the 360s do not get 3 rings of death that much anymore.Â IF they do once out of a blue moon, the warranty they have covers the unit for 3 years. If you look at recent sales, Sony is hurting bad... very bad. Thus the big sale on that new white ps3 without wifi.Â They are trying anything to save their console and their sales.Â The ways to play backed up games on a ps3 would be burnt/dumped games to the hdd, not blu ray burnt games
> 
> ...


- Ok sit down and relax. You know what processing the mainbord of micosoft console is. Its a very cheap proces where they mount the chips on a bad way. There still RoD's. A little group of people have already 2-5 consoles returned to microsoft. and the still have it some times with the new ones.

- PS3 games already dumped and burned on the blu ray and did the swap trick on firmware 1.50. And the still burned on the 25 GB Blu Ray but i didn't say the games are 25 GB. Just read the lines. Do not think for me.

- That Dark_Alex was a joke...just see the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  on the end.

- What you do for Mario Galaxy. I'm not a hacker or coder so i think you do a great job!!!!!! Keep it up and support "morrons???" like me.

- Why do i need the STFU? I think i give someone an answer. If you don't like it you can reply on it in a better way.

- Every media file can be converted to MP4 for PS3. Maybe in the future PS3 firmware will support more formats.

- I don't know your age but act like a grown up.

- So in the meantime. I like your work on Mario to try for a lot of people that it might not nessesary to update the chip. But to crack the new protection to create a tool maybe.

thnx


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> - Ok sit down and relax. You know what processing the mainbord of micosoft console is. Its a very cheap proces where they mount the chips on a bad way. There still RoD's. A little group of people have already 2-5 consoles returned to microsoft. and the still have it some times with the new ones.
> 
> - PS3 games already dumped and burned on the blu ray and did the swap trick on firmware 1.50. And the still burned on the 25 GB Blu Ray but i didn't say the games are 25 GB. Just read the lines. Do not think for me.
> 
> ...



I don't know dude, I'm not sure he was talking specifically to you.  Secondly, he's acting more grown up than a lot of posters in this thread.  He's one of the few I've seen on here that is actually making an effort to do something other than bitch at the wiikey team.


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

This is so off-topic... :S


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Looks like taking the Wiikey out and putting Cyclowhiz in instead.....does anyone know if the same connections are used....if so i`ll just unsolder it of wiikey instead of the mainboard.....




Yes and no. Some wires are the same though you'll need to solder the chip to a toggle switch to turn on its upgrade feature.  Just compare the cyclo and wiikey install manuals.


----------



## K|ng D&#124 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I don't know dude, I'm not sure he was talking specifically to you.Â Secondly, he's acting more grown up than a lot of posters in this thread.Â He's one of the few I've seen on here that is actually making an effort to do something other than bitch at the wiikey team.


That is exactly what i ment. Everyone is bashing out the Wiikey or the other mod keys that has not update yet. He is trying to hack or code the Mario Galaxy. And that is a very good job. Thanks to these guys the trying to crack something or make a mod chip i have respect to all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HipN (Oct 29, 2007)

Why try to crack it hen you have no idea what you are looking for?


----------



## datahoarder (Oct 29, 2007)

Does everyone not realize that BASHING does no good to any of the parties involved? There should be more team sportsmanship, because whether we like it or not, by each modchip getting updated it helps any other modchip that still needs some support, as well as benefits the modding community as a whole.

What people need to realize is that we're all looking for the same result, just hope that everyone gets what they are looking for, as it all ends up helping out eachother and reaps the benefits towards the end. I just hope Cyclowiz realizes this and helps the WiiKey, Wiinja, WiiD and any other modchips out on the market, even open-sourced. VIVA LA WII!


----------



## K|ng D&#124 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Why try to crack it hen you have no idea what you are looking for?


Maybe he will find something.


----------



## nstavros (Oct 29, 2007)

Hrm, so according to you and 2-5 of your random buddys the 360s crapped out

like i said, they are replacing them and with the new heat sync there should be 0 problems.  If its so cheap why do 99% of games look better on 360? do some research, have fun looking at most games in 30fps, while i can at 60.

Im by far not a fan boy, i have both and hate my ps3

mp4=garbage medium for video


I have never heard of this swap trick, ever. IF you are reffering to the ps2 one, you can gladly cut a whole in your ps3.. no thanks for me.  And madden, with a dummy file is 8.7 gb.  So please link me to this swap thing? or even the ps3 swap tutorial.

Linux on ps3 is the only upside the 360 does not have.  With the old 360 kernel you can run ubuntu. Soon the new kernel will be patched and home brew can begin.

as for wii, i hate you nintendo lol. Trying to compare and contrast games=teh sux

And one more time, if anyone can aid me please go on efnet and join #flossin or #wii-ftw

we could use some help. Going at it for about 10 hours now and need some out of the box input


----------



## K|ng D&#124 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kornychaos @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Does everyone not realize that BASHING does no good to any of the parties involved? There should be more team sportsmanship, because whether we like it or not, by each modchip getting updated it helps any other modchip that still needs some support, as well as benefits the modding community as a whole.
> 
> What people need to realize is that we're all looking for the same result, just hope that everyone gets what they are looking for, as it all ends up helping out eachother and reaps the benefits towards the end. I just hope Cyclowiz realizes this and helps the WiiKey, Wiinja, WiiD and any other modchips out on the market, even open-sourced. VIVA LA WII!


Woohoo....AMEN!!!
Stick the hands together and WII make the world better.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kornychaos @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Does everyone not realize that BASHING does no good to any of the parties involved? There should be more team sportsmanship, because whether we like it or not, by each modchip getting updated it helps any other modchip that still needs some support, as well as benefits the modding community as a whole.
> 
> What people need to realize is that we're all looking for the same result, just hope that everyone gets what they are looking for, as it all ends up helping out eachother and reaps the benefits towards the end. I just hope Cyclowiz realizes this and helps the WiiKey, Wiinja, WiiD and any other modchips out on the market, even open-sourced. VIVA LA WII!



No way. There's no way cyclops will give the code to Xeno(wiikey makers). Then there wouldn't be a reason to buy the cyclowiz. Right now everyone will want to buy a cyclowiz who has an older chipset.

this sucks but it's the way it is..I know I for one will be replacing my wiikey with cyclowiz if Xeno doesn't step up soon.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kornychaos @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Does everyone not realize that BASHING does no good to any of the parties involved? There should be more team sportsmanship, because whether we like it or not, by each modchip getting updated it helps any other modchip that still needs some support, as well as benefits the modding community as a whole.
> 
> What people need to realize is that we're all looking for the same result, just hope that everyone gets what they are looking for, as it all ends up helping out eachother and reaps the benefits towards the end. I just hope Cyclowiz realizes this and helps the WiiKey, Wiinja, WiiD and any other modchips out on the market, even open-sourced. VIVA LA WII!




Dude that sounds like southpark material.... a bunch of pirates singing: arrr we are the world (wii)
don't make me f**** laugh!


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kornychaos @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does everyone not realize that BASHING does no good to any of the parties involved? There should be more team sportsmanship, because whether we like it or not, by each modchip getting updated it helps any other modchip that still needs some support, as well as benefits the modding community as a whole.
> ...



Yeah, does anyone really believe that crap they talk about giving people choice and letting them see first hand what they're buying?  No, mod chip makers get into it for the money, first and foremost.  There will be no sharing of code.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 29, 2007)

I mean, yeah, it would be good for the modding community. But are Pepsi and Coke supposed to share recipes for the good of the beverage community?


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(nstavros @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> And one more time, if anyone can aid me please go on efnet and join #flossin or #wii-ftw
> 
> we could use some help. Going at it for about 10 hours now and need some out of the box input


I'd be more than glad to help, but I really don't have the knowledge to do anything, and am totally sorry for that. Let's hope someone here (or somewhere else) will be able to help you guys


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I mean, yeah, it would be good for the modding community. But are Pepsi and Coke supposed to share recipes for the good of the beverage community?




Man I could go for a refreshing glass of Copsi Classic.


----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2007)

i have a wiikey right now
since cyclowiz toasted my first wii

but i have my cyclowiz
but its broken like this

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/6435/cyclowizrotoeq3.jpg

can i repair it?


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 29, 2007)

why the hell is anybody talking about xbox360 modding in this thread? This thread is for discussing the problem with new protection on Mario Galaxy. There are plenty of other forums for info on modding a 360!

Also if I have to read another thread that says, come on wiikey team, get off your ass... then I'm going to call the thunder down from the gods to blow up the internet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you really believe that you have anything new to add to a 93 page thread? You might try reading through any of the previous 93 pages and see if what you have said hasn't already been said. 

And another thing, why do we keep getting posts from idiots with "ideas" for modding. I've never, ever, seen any of these noob posts turn into any real mods. The mods are made by people who know what the hell they are doing and there is nothing that you can share with them that will help them to discover exploits or design a PCB!

So in short STFU!


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> This thread is for discussing the problem with new protection on Mario Galaxy.



WRONG!  I daresay, this thread is to talk about gameplay, the game itself, and how to get it to work whether it be patches or otherwise.  No one here knows what to do to fix it or it would already have been mentioned.  It's a WIP and we need to be patient.  So uh ya, STFU.


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> i have a wiikey right now
> since cyclowiz toasted my first wii
> 
> but i have my cyclowiz
> ...



I guess you could if you rewired the traces, but I imagine that would be fairly difficult. I'd say it's broken, but my electronics background deals mainly with non-broken/damaged goods


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> i have a wiikey right now
> since cyclowiz toasted my first wii
> 
> but i have my cyclowiz
> ...



You can repair it easily. And btw you need to improve your photoshop skills guey


----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i have a wiikey right now
> ...



its not photoshop estupido its ms paint.


----------



## K|ng D&#124 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(nstavros @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Hrm, so according to you and 2-5 of your random buddys the 360s crapped out
> 
> like i said, they are replacing them and with the new heat sync there should be 0 problems.  If its so cheap why do 99% of games look better on 360? do some research, have fun looking at most games in 30fps, while i can at 60.
> 
> ...


No i menat that there are guys that are already have 2-5 replaced xboxes. I have 1 buddie. That is waiting to get his 3rd xbox. The last xbox was holding for 2 months!!!!

http://nfo.ps3news.com/index.php there you can see that madden incl with garbadge is 9 GB but there are games that almost reach the 25 GB.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is for discussing the problem with new protection on Mario Galaxy.
> ...




What the hell does that have to do with my post! I was saying, lets stay on topic. I'm quite aware that its a WIP so why are people posting about xbox360 mods. You might try reading my post before you plan your retort dumb ass.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



chinga!


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 29, 2007)

Well....this games is pretty good. worth dusting the wii off for it. I'm not to sure if its as great as it was made out to be tho.


----------



## yiggs (Oct 29, 2007)

You need to buy a new wiikey..


----------



## KTroopA (Oct 29, 2007)

once this thread reaches 120 stars il stop reading

/waits


----------



## rod-wii (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'd like to ask u a question, I dunno wether it's silly or not but I'll ask anyways. I hava a Wii with the wiikey modchip. if i buy the original version of mario galaxy will i still have problems to run it? thanks!


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(rod-wii @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'd like to ask u a question, I dunno wether it's silly or not but I'll ask anyways. I hava a Wii with the wiikey modchip. if i buy the original version of mario galaxy will i still have problems to run it? thanks!



It's not out yet so how in the world could anybody answer that question for you?


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

No problem with an original game.


Kafluke: Because the chip is in stealth mode when using an orginal game and can't be detected?


@modshroom128: "JUST" a little.. hehe..^^


----------



## Killakae (Oct 29, 2007)

how could the original version NOT work?


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Looks like taking the Wiikey out and putting Cyclowhiz in instead.....does anyone know if the same connections are used....if so i`ll just unsolder it of wiikey instead of the mainboard.....


or you can wait just a little while for the new wiikey firmware :/


----------



## Smack (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rod-wii @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



It is reported that the Original disc will in fact work in modded wii's so you are in luck.  The new protection checks only if the disc is burned, not if there is a mod chip present.

@Kafluke: I know there are a lot of pages here but this was established early on


----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2007)

who else is playing zack and wiki... im on the level for the 9th piece!


----------



## tjas (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG 1395 posts and 94 pages and hardly no one talks about the game itself! So how is it?


----------



## Rulza (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm going to bed. Hope it's out when i wake up.


----------



## Killakae (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Rulza @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'm going to bed. Hope it's out when i wake up.



*signed*

i call top bunk


----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> OMG 1395 posts and 94 pages and hardly no one talks about the game itself! So how is it?



its so good... nobody cares about forums anymore.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> OMG 1395 posts and 94 pages and hardly no one talks about the game itself! So how is it?




It's great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111.11

(That's what I would say if I had a Cyclo Chip xD)


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 on wiikey.cn


----------



## rod-wii (Oct 29, 2007)

Ooops you're right guys
Even though Wiikey team can't find a way out for this issue, I'll be able to continue playing original games?
I'm sorry if I'm asking stupid questions but I'm really mixed up. I saved money for 3 months to buy my Wii and now that I just bought it this issue comes up!!!

Here in Brazil original games are more than just expensive they're about: R$ 280,00...
SOMEBODY 
PLEASE!
HELP

Thank you for your patience fellas


----------



## katsuce (Oct 29, 2007)

well, once again good night everybody, hope there'll be good news when I get up. if not, then so be it


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 29, 2007)

f5 f5 f5 f5 f5


----------



## lordg (Oct 29, 2007)

I want wiikey update! I want wiikey update!


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(rod-wii @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Ooops you're right guys
> Even though Wiikey team can't find a way out for this issue, I'll be able to continue playing original games?
> I'm sorry if I'm asking stupid questions but I'm really mixed up. I saved money for 3 months to buy my Wii and now that I just bought it this issue comes up!!!
> 
> ...


they have found the issue and their fixing it... were all just waiting now.
take your head out of your ass


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lordg @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I want wiikey update! I want wiikey update!



me too. i wanna cry  :'(


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 29, 2007)

Control + Alt + Delete


----------



## rod-wii (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so afraid of them not making it!!!!!
Nintendo I hate u!!! why did u do this? To my favorite gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame!
I'm sad I wanna cry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2007)

ppl dont understand about why we´re here.... its not the wiikey update... (well it is but)
its about the company with other unfortunate wiikey users...


----------



## Deekman (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(rod-wii @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> I'm so afraid of them not making it!!!!!
> Nintendo I hate u!!! why did u do this? To my favorite gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame!
> I'm sad I wanna cry!!!!!!!!!



Chear up emo kid, it'll be out when it's done.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 29, 2007)

SHINE GET!

If only I could shout WIIKEY UPDATE GET!

I really should go to bed.


----------



## Raze1988 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> "As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this."
> 
> lol. no one with the wiikey (including me) is patient about this. cyclowiz has it up and running, which makes us even less patient. they really need to get off their asses and stop with the generic comments



In China, there are other things to do, too. Like........WoW Gold Farming and stuff


----------



## armand66 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this."
> ...




Bwhahahah, good stuff mate.


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 29, 2007)

i hope play SMG today.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 29, 2007)

"In China, there are other things to do, too. Like........WoW Gold Farming and stuff"

Nice one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll go to bed when we've got 100 pages here.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 29, 2007)

i wonder if nintendo knows we have this game.. i wonder if they have someone watching sites likes this.. if so i bet they are going oooo shit!!!... well this is what happens when you flex your might by taking out somone nintendo . we fight back muahahhaaha..


----------



## Smack (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> i wonder if nintendo knows we have this game.. i wonder if they have someone watching sites likes this.. if so i bet they are going oooo shit!!!... well this is what happens when you flex your might by taking out somone nintendo . we fight back muahahhaaha..


Of course they know, they aren't retarded.  It was posted on quite a few popular gaming blogs so they surely have caught wind.  Regardless do you really think they don't know about this site in particular?

Sorry that kinda comes off standoffish.  I am just sayin they must know.


----------



## traeskapa (Oct 29, 2007)

Of course they know. They may even be monitoring forums like this.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(smack @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder if nintendo knows we have this game.. i wonder if they have someone watching sites likes this.. if so i bet they are going oooo shit!!!... well this is what happens when you flex your might by taking out somone nintendo . we fight back muahahhaaha..
> ...


true. i wonder why sites like g4tv and exophase have not said anything about this..  i remember when g4tv told me how to hack my xbox hahah wish they still did that kinda stuff. anyways hahah nintendo!!


----------



## Harsky (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, ALMOST reaching 100 pages. Is this a GBAtemp record?

Probably going to be smashed if Brawl gets leaked and the pages is bumped with info on the other secret characters


----------



## Clushje (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Wow, ALMOST reaching 100 pages. Is this a GBAtemp record?
> 
> Probably going to be smashed if Brawl gets leaked and the pages is bumped with info on the other secret characters



Oh yeah, Smash Bros. is going to walk all over this post count if it has an even newer protection


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 29, 2007)

so is this game all that everyone says it is.. i kinda didnt like mario 64 i like the old 2d stuff  all the nes and snes stuff. so i hope i like this. i have a wiikey so i cant try it yet..  i wish wiikey would send out the beta and say if u f up ur wii ur fault and let us just have it!  and do all the testing and send out the final vers. we have the game early but half of us cant play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love u wiikey love me back!


----------



## sidneyyoung (Oct 29, 2007)

If the previous wiikey update thread on wiinewz is anything to go by (in regards to the wiikey update for which everyone @75% is waiting).. this thread is more likely to reach the 10000 page mark


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lordg @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I want wiikey update! I want wiikey update!
> ...


I wanna cry too :'(


----------



## SnickS (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GueliasP @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lordg @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



Lets all cry this thread over, till we reach page 100.  :'(


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's something to help get to 100 pages...

I spy.


I'll start....I spy something delayed.....


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Here's something to help get to 100 pages...
> 
> I spy.
> 
> ...



Is it my wit?!


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Here's something to help get to 100 pages...
> 
> I spy.
> 
> ...




Patience?


----------



## DecoyOcto (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GueliasP @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lordg @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> ...



I wanna cry three :'(


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 29, 2007)

is their a ETA on the release?


----------



## tjas (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something to help get to 100 pages...
> ...


Stop spamming!! this messes gbatemp up.. every time big releases arise.. gbatemp gets flooded with crap posts..


----------



## Baiano19 (Oct 30, 2007)

Since I don´t want to read almost 100 pages, here´s a quick q:

If I have a Wiikey (wich cannot be upgradable, so games for GCN needing audi fix doesn´t run) can I play the ORIGINAL  Super Mario Galaxy? 
Because I´m about to preorder it, but I´m afraid it won´t run.


----------



## armand66 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Baiano19 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Since I don´t want to read almost 100 pages, here´s a quick q:
> 
> If I have a Wiikey (wich cannot be upgradable, so games for GCN needing audi fix doesn´t run) can I play the ORIGINALÂ Super Mario Galaxy?
> Because I´m about to preorder it, but I´m afraid it won´t run.




Dude, the Wiikey IS UPGRADEABLE, they upgraded the Audio fix and all GCN games now run no worries at all........


And they are working on the Mario Galaxy fix now. 


Annnd, yes, the original Mario Galaxy works.


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Oct 30, 2007)

omg, ive been reading this thread since the prominent release got out.. hehe, and now i bother registrating.

well well, why do PAL ppl even bother about the wii fix? the only thing for u ppl is to wait for the "original" europe release, cuz u dont wanna get ur wii semi-bricked? nah, i thought so.. then just stfu..

.. but i must admit im as eager as u all are about the wiikey fix, although SMG NTSC wont work on PAL...

Over and out
omgwtfbbqq


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 30, 2007)

o m f g...
it WILL work on pal...
and the console won't brick...
Who cares if you have some fuck*** channels double


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2007)

i wonder why does brasil has pal tv


----------



## Baiano19 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(armand66 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Dude, the Wiikey IS UPGRADEABLE, they upgraded the Audio fix and all GCN games now run no worries at all........
> 
> 
> And they are working on the Mario Galaxy fix now.
> ...



Well I can´t upgrade, some kind of error shows up. 

If it´s true about the SMG I´m buying it tomorrow...


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2007)

correct me if im wrong but galaxy´s release date its nov 12...


----------



## malacai (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> omg, ive been reading this thread since the prominent release got out.. hehe, and now i bother registrating.
> 
> well well, why do PAL ppl even bother about the wii fix? the only thing for u ppl is to wait for the "original" europe release, cuz u dont wanna get ur wii semi-bricked? nah, i thought so.. then just stfu..
> 
> ...




im du hade läst från början hade du vetat att den funkar på PAL!


----------



## Akdul (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> correct me if im wrong but galaxy´s release date its nov 12...



Maybe he is going to preorder it. Ill be doing the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Maybe he is going to preorder it. Ill be doing the same thing tomorrow.



game planet?


----------



## Cap'n Daccat (Oct 30, 2007)

Nah, I think he's going to the black market.


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > omg, ive been reading this thread since the prominent release got out.. hehe, and now i bother registrating.
> ...




"It is reported that PAL owners attempting to play the game will receive duplicate News and Weather Channels, much like when playing the NTSC version of Metroid Prime 3. Before performing the update you should change your Wii system language to English. The Metroid Prime 3 "turn-off trick" to avoid duplicate channels from appearing on PAL consoles DOES NOT WORK."

MAINPAGE! DIN JÄVLA IDIOT!


----------



## Akdul (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of course, i want my coin! LOL


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 30, 2007)

lol, just buy it for the coin, then ebay the game.


----------



## Pacote (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> i wonder why does brasil has pal tv



Brazil doesnt... our lousy system is PAL-M but every tv here support NTSC so all people here use NTSC consoles

There is no PAL-M consoles


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> lol, just buy it for the coin, then ebay the game.



NO.. instead buy the game... ebay the coin.


----------



## theman69 (Oct 30, 2007)

Heroes in 2 minutes


----------



## HipN (Oct 30, 2007)

^^YES!!!


----------



## Cjuub (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...



Idiot.. You'll only get dublicate news and weather channels, nothing else. It won't "ruin" your Wii. Also, alot of people already have dublicate channels and won't be affected by this.


----------



## Opium (Oct 30, 2007)

There must be someone here with a CycloWiz that's playing the game. So how is it? What are your first impressions?


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 30, 2007)

when brawl gets leaked and the character leak info begins... i will get the most massive erection ever.

its gunna be so awsome knowing things noobs dont want you to tell em 3 weeks in advance.


its going to be harry douchebag potter all over again


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> i wonder why does brasil has pal tv


i wonder if you can speak english.












(lol sry jk that was mean)


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> There must be someone here with a CycloWiz that's playing the game. So how is it? What are your first impressions?



meh, i'm not to sure of the game yet. I'm enjoyng it but its the same stuff over and over again.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There must be someone here with a CycloWiz that's playing the game. So how is it? What are your first impressions?
> ...


*smashes wii in disapointment*


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...



ha ha, you call that guy an idiot but then you spell duplicate "dublicate"!

classic


----------



## Biduleman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> There must be someone here with a CycloWiz that's playing the game. So how is it? What are your first impressions?


Sorry, we are way to busy to answer you 'cause as you said it, we are playing it right now ;-)

Seriously, the game is nice, controls are good, you now have the hability to shoot "little stars" to stun enemies, stars that you collect by pointing your wiimote at or by walking on it (like coins).

See ya, gonna play a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thx cyclops!

If you have any question about the game, just ask!


----------



## Clushje (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> *smashes wii in disapointment*


Don't worry, I just let go until my eyes glazed over and I turned fanboy, then re-read the post... it's an awesome game and he's having a great time, no worries


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(asher @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder why does brasil has pal tv
> ...



im wondering how much youre stalking this thread


----------



## Zhark (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn no update yet

I've been pressing F5 on the wiikey webpage for the last 8 hours... I need to get some sleep. I'm leaving a bird toy working for me while I sleep (homer simpsons' bird toy)


----------



## DbGt (Oct 30, 2007)

scheiße!!!!!!!1


----------



## HipN (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn, Heroes was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theman69 (Oct 30, 2007)

They always end with something great... and leave a cliffhanger as always :/


----------



## sleeping247 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Damn no update yet
> 
> I've been pressing F5 on the wiikey webpage for the last 8 hours... I need to get some sleep. I'm leaving a bird toy working for me while I sleep (homer simpsons' bird toy)


auto refresh program?


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 30, 2007)

Remember the last WiiKey update? Remember when they said they had it ready and it was undergoing testing? Remember it took about 2 months after that to come out?

Yeah, I remember that...


----------



## DaveMode (Oct 30, 2007)

So have we given up on a software patch?


----------



## lordg (Oct 30, 2007)

It's all over! sell your wiikeys!


----------



## RingKing97 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(lordg @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> It's all over! sell your wiikeys!








 this is very upsetting should have got a cywiz


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 30, 2007)

news software iso patch crack thign found.
http://www.newzleech.com/?p=2639842
can someone brave check this? with a wiikey/wiinja/wiid/others


----------



## HipN (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks fake.


----------



## Hooya (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably fake, but I'll at least run the virus scan.

If a modchip can fix the thing I expect an ISO patch can as well, probably similar to the way updates are handled or the region patching stuff.

NOD32 says it's clean... It's just a crack generator though - not sure what for.  It doesn't patch the ISO.


----------



## DaveMode (Oct 30, 2007)

What is that?  Like, fake patch number 237?


----------



## Lazycus (Oct 30, 2007)

Of course this type of protection will be on SSBB.  The differences will be that they will attempt to block you from on-line play (as detailed in the latest 'EULA' or 'TOS' or whatever they call it), will continue to disable your mod-chip playing backups, and maybe disable playing originals until the chip is removed.  By then the SMG method of detecting backups will have been defeated entirely, so prepare for another level of protection in the Wii firmware update as well as in the SSBB software itself.

This newer protection will also be defeated though.  What crackers/hackers always have working for them is that new games must be playable on the oldest hardware.  No matter what they do with the firmware or software there will always be a workaround in the form of a chip upgrade or a new chip or perhaps even ISO patching in the near future.  So just have patience.  Nintendo wins small victories by just delaying the playability of backups.  In the end they know the protection schemes will be defeated.


----------



## Hooya (Oct 30, 2007)

So close to 100 pages.  I can feel it coming!

Very close to 1000 posts for me too!


----------



## hakdizzle (Oct 30, 2007)

Another fake patcher.  Gosh darnit


----------



## Stu L Tissimus (Oct 30, 2007)

Christ, 99 pages in two days!


----------



## braulio09 (Oct 30, 2007)

*makes post in epic thread*

i want my SMG naooooooooooooo

also, has the wiinewz dude posted here again? i stopped reading at page 70 something...

someone harrass him and emu_kidd please


----------



## HipN (Oct 30, 2007)

100!

EDIT: Damn...


----------



## DaveMode (Oct 30, 2007)

Top of page 100 GET!


----------



## sleeping247 (Oct 30, 2007)

ignore me


----------



## HipN (Oct 30, 2007)

^^NOOO NOT POSSIBLE!!!


----------



## traeskapa (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> news software iso patch crack thign found.
> http://www.newzleech.com/?p=2639842
> can someone brave check this? with a wiikey/wiinja/wiid/others



It isn't pre'd, and the filename says PROMiNENT, like it would be a release.
So, yeah, it's probably a fake.


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 30, 2007)

100!


----------



## RingKing97 (Oct 30, 2007)

wow 100 pages. I want to play this game so bad i refuse to sleep till a wiikey patch is released


----------



## burnsams (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(RingKing97 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> wow 100 pages. I want to play this game so bad i refuse to sleep till a wiikey patch is releasedÂ



I´m like that too... Can´t remember last time I wanted so much to play a game. Damn. C´mon Wiikey!


----------



## RingKing97 (Oct 30, 2007)

This game a smash bros is the whole reason i got Wii. I will buy it when it comes out but I want to play it now.


----------



## azhp (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(traeskapa @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > news software iso patch crack thign found.
> ...



Has anyone actually checked though?  I don't have access to my Wii right now, otherwise I would check it right now.

Pretty please? =D


----------



## BudFern (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, what a lot to read!  But I made it through them all.  Now poor people like me with a Ninjadeluxe are probally screwed.  hehe.  Oh well, time to upgrade I guess.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 30, 2007)

just tried cracking it with the new patch tyhing myself. when you select the iso it says:
"Something goes wrong here...... different version maybe?"

aka, entirely fake. probly a patch for some completely different game renamed


----------



## azhp (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> just tried cracking it with the new patch tyhing myself. when you select the iso it says:
> "Something goes wrong here...... different version maybe?"



That's what I am getting too, guess it's fake after all.  Don't even have to test it on the Wii anymore =/


----------



## din75 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Probably fake, but I'll at least run the virus scan.
> 
> If a modchip can fix the thing I expect an ISO patch can as well, probably similar to the way updates are handled or the region patching stuff.
> 
> NOD32 says it's clean... It's just a crack generator though - not sure what for.Â It doesn't patch the ISO.



Are you sure it doesnt patch the ISO? 
Have you tried patching the iso & then burning it to disk & then running it on the wii?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 30, 2007)

wiikey.cn took down their feedback page. heh too many e-mails..I for one will boycott all future team xeno products if they fail to produce an update before this game officially hits store shelves.


----------



## m3jsh (Oct 30, 2007)

Would you guys quit it. NO one is going to patch this game, it's just not going to happen. Let's all be quiet and actually comment on development of news (Wiikey, the other open source chips etc.). This 100 page snypah shit is ridiculous.


----------



## DaveMode (Oct 30, 2007)

Fuck it! 101 page get also!


----------



## MohammadKoush (Oct 30, 2007)

i am one of the lucky ones to have a switchable chip setup i have both wiikey and cyclowiz and i can switch between them at ez here is the *Link*to the post .


----------



## azhp (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope one of the open source chips comes out with a solution too, it seems like they might be pretty close right now.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(din75 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably fake, but I'll at least run the virus scan.
> ...



seriously you tards! This is about the 20th so called patch to come out. There is no patch for the game, it requires an update to your modchip. Quit falling for the same old gag.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(DaveMode @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Top of page 100 GET!


post 1337 raped you


----------



## 3DPiper (Oct 30, 2007)

Since I have an external WiiKey, I figured I would check out the Cyclowiz site and see where I can buy one.. But if you go to cyclowiz.com, you get this:
======================================

Dear [Hosting Company]:


The Entertainment Software Association (“ESA”) is a U.S. trade
association that represents the intellectual property interests of
numerous companies that publish interactive games for video game
consoles, personal computers, handheld devices and the Internet
(hereinafter collectively referred to as “ESA members”). ESA is
authorized to act on behalf of ESA members whose copyright and other
intellectual property rights it believes to be infringed as described
herein.



The sale of circumvention devices, including modification chips, is
actionable under federal law. The Digital Millennium Copyright Act (17
U.S.C. § 1201) ( “DMCA”) prohibits the manufacture, sale, import or
offer to the public of any technology, product, service, device,
component or part thereof that is designed to circumvent a technological
measure that protects the right of a copyright owner or controls access
to a work protected under federal copyright law. 



ESA has a good faith belief that the IP address 207.96.32.240
(http://www.cyclowiz.com/) infringes the rights of one or more
ESA members by offering for sale circumvention devices.



Specific URLs include:



http://cyclowiz.com/zencart/index.php?main...o&products_id=1



The circumvention devices appearing on, or made available through, the
through the above-listed IP address are listed and/or identified thereon
by depiction, description, and/or name (the circumvention devices are
hereinafter referred to as “Infringing Material.”) 



Based on the information at its disposal, ESA has a good faith belief
that the Infringing Material is not authorized by the copyright owner,
any licensee or agent thereof, or the law. 



Accordingly, ESA hereby requests Hosted Solutions, LLC to immediately do
the following:



1. Notify the account holder of the Infringing Material.
2. Remove, or disable access to, the Infringing Material detailed
above.
3. Take appropriate action against the account holder under your Abuse
Policy/Terms 

of Service Agreement, including termination of a repeat offender.



ESA believes that the information in this notification is accurate.
Under penalty of perjury, I hereby affirm that ESA is authorized to act
on behalf of ESA members whose exclusive copyright rights we believe to
be infringed as described herein. Hosted Solutions, LLC or the account
holder may contact ESA at the above-listed contact details, with email
preferred. Please include the above-noted Reference Number in the
subject line of all email correspondence.



Thank you for your cooperation and prompt response in this matter. 



Sincerely,



Intellectual Property Enforcement

Entertainment Software Association 
===========================

Where can you buy a cyclowiz for the wii?

-Matthew


----------



## traeskapa (Oct 30, 2007)

Try with http://www.cyclopswiz.com/


----------



## 3DPiper (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Try with http://www.cyclopswiz.com/




Doh!

Thanks..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Matthew


----------



## malacai (Oct 30, 2007)

oo number 666 XBOX360_Super_Mario_Galaxy_NTSC_SecurCheckFix_p-smg.iso.rar.. same file as
Super_Mario_Galaxy_WII_NTSC_NewCheck_patch_PROMiNENT.rar

hope there asses been assraped by 150000 prisoners!


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> oo number 666 XBOX360_Super_Mario_Galaxy_NTSC_SecurCheckFix_p-smg.iso.rar.. same file as
> Super_Mario_Galaxy_WII_NTSC_NewCheck_patch_PROMiNENT.rar
> 
> hope there asses been assraped by 150000 prisoners!



I give it less than 10 posts before some knob job is asking if anybody has tried this yet. Then someone will say no it didn't work and the next question will be, "Did you reburn the patched iso and test?"


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 30, 2007)

http://download.wiikey.cn/dl/config.1.4.rar


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 30, 2007)

fo real its out?


----------



## RingKing97 (Oct 30, 2007)

nice try it would be 2.0 firmware not a 1.4 disc


----------



## traeskapa (Oct 30, 2007)

It's a 404.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> http://download.wiikey.cn/dl/config.1.4.rar



great now you're gunna cause another 100 pages of posts! No he's messin with ya!


----------



## lazyman (Oct 30, 2007)

cruddybuddy is a waste of oxygen.

I wonder if the signal to noise ratio of the internet has increased significantly since all the idiots in the world are hanging out in this thread.


----------



## RingKing97 (Oct 30, 2007)

must have hit refresh like 100 times in the past hour


----------



## Zhark (Oct 30, 2007)

From wiikey:

Contact form temporarily disabled

Unfortunately, we have had to remove the contact form and email facilities at wiikey.cn for the time being.

We would like to thank the huge number of people who have emailed us recently with their messages of support and encouragement regarding the SMG update. However, sadly, a small minority of people have been abusing our email facilities with multiple identical emails (thousands at a time) to as a way of expressing frustration that they cannot play SMG backups at the moment.

Therefore, in order not to let the problems with the website distract our attention from the more important issues, we have taken this step to disable the contact form and all wiikey.cn email addresses. We truly regret that this puts us out of touch with those who would simply like to offer constructive feedback and messages of support, but unfortunately there is no alternative available.

Please stay tuned to the News section for further developments! 

----------

I guess they'll be crucified if they don't come up with an answer soon (soon meaning this week or so)


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 30, 2007)

How come I've never seen any of you people before?


----------



## masdeeper (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> How come I've never seen any of you people before?



serch this on google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Super Mario Galaxy USA


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Zhark @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> From wiikey:
> 
> Contact form temporarily disabled
> 
> ...



Dude, this was posted like 6 pages ago.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> How come I've never seen any of you people before?




How come your in group: banned!?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey everyone! I just found a news update!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Contact form temporarily disabled
> 
> Unfortunately, we have had to remove the contact form and email facilities at wiikey.cn for the time being.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deekman (Oct 30, 2007)

For the cyclo wiz users that got this to work is it safe to use the upgrade that comes with the disk?


----------



## MarkusE (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> However, sadly, a small minority of people have been abusing our email facilities with multiple identical emails (thousands at a time) to as a way of expressing frustration that they cannot play SMG backups at the moment.


Christ, some people are fucking pathetic.

Go get a job and a life, failures.


----------



## RingKing97 (Oct 30, 2007)

NOOOO sleeep wiikey come on help us out


----------



## stok3d (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(RingKing97 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> NOOOO sleeep wiikey come on help us out



Don't you have school in the morning?


----------



## RingKing97 (Oct 30, 2007)

no work got to get up at 6:30


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(RingKing97 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> NOOOO sleeep wiikey come on help us out



Well, since you put it that way, I'm sure that that they will get right on it.


----------



## RingKing97 (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope So


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> How come I've never seen any of you people before?


Hi, cruddybuddy, you've seen me. We talked about penises.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How come I've never seen any of you people before?
> ...



That's right. What good times we had!


----------



## zif (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(MarkusE @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure the huge font was necessary and helpful in proving your point.


----------



## Kamakazie (Oct 30, 2007)

So word is they're trying to figure out how to get the new firmware on the chip via dvd, eh?  I hope they figure it out :X


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 30, 2007)

if nothing comes out by Wednesday I'm ordering a cyclowiz


----------



## AxaliaN (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> if nothing comes out by Wednesday I'm ordering a cyclowiz



And with the next game which needs updating, they will be later and then what? Switch again?


----------



## Scarboy (Oct 30, 2007)

so does it work on wiikey?


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 30, 2007)

I love how they say Super Mario Galaxy backups like its legal or something...


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(AxaliaN @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if nothing comes out by Wednesday I'm ordering a cyclowiz
> ...




If it comes down to it...

I'm not looking to wait until armageddon to get a Wiikey update.  It's simple.  If something works.  And I want it, I'll buy it.  If after Brawl it turns out that cyclo can't update to get the job done but another chip can, I'll buy that.  Simple as that.


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 30, 2007)

no news for other chip than wiikey ?lilke wiinja ...


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 30, 2007)

well i think its time to do the serial mod and send come cash to cyclo. the kinda get props anyway for being so fast with a patch. kinda makes u wonder if it was them behind ripping this game and breaking the release date hmm. within like 5 hours of it being posted they have a fix hahah nice one cyclo


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 30, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!
Wiikey fixed it!!!














































































Next Year


----------



## stok3d (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jaymz52 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!!
> Wiikey fixed it!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stok3d (Oct 30, 2007)

Made ya look


----------



## DbGt (Oct 30, 2007)

where??? i cant see it


----------



## HyperShadow (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> finally..jeesh
> 
> [07.10.30] Second Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> As per the announcement made yesterday regarding our Super Mario Galaxy progress, we are pleased to announce a DVD
> ...




I know you're bored, but don't be a d*ck.


----------



## HopOnRocks (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> finally..jeesh
> 
> [07.10.30] Second Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> As per the announcement made yesterday regarding our Super Mario Galaxy progress, we are pleased to announce a DVD
> ...


Where did you get this information to? I can't find anything like it on the official Wiikey site.
Anyone know where I can get a copy of 1.9c if it exists?
And has anyone tried running it yet? And what disc did you use before 1.9 or 1.3?


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 30, 2007)

Fuck this shit


----------



## robi (Oct 30, 2007)

Since when is Wiikey a registered trademark?


----------



## burnsams (Oct 30, 2007)

This guy should be banned. This thread is a mess even without this kind of bull****


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 30, 2007)

Fuck his shit as far as every member of this site should be concerned this fool is responsible for updating your Wiikey now.


----------



## stok3d (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(burnsams @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> This guy should be banned. This thread is a mess even without this kind of bull****



lawl, would I care? But still, made you look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry if some of you got little mini-woods and then let-down.


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 30, 2007)

Did you decide closing with a smiley face wasn't hardcore enough for the super badass rep you're gonna build for yourself and decide to add the antagonism.


----------



## phlyjedi (Oct 30, 2007)

I bet everyone by now, save for the people that can play it, is very aggravated at the lack of of an update.

Still got 3-4 hours before the Chinese business day ends. Hopefully today, now  everyone go and take a hit of that green stuff, and relax.


----------



## CYatta (Oct 30, 2007)

I just have to throw in my 2 cents, that, actually shouldn't be of any news to anyone here. This thread, SUCKS. Jokes? Not funny. Information? Scarce. Topic? Non-existent. etc.

Seriously, just shut up unless you have something useful to say, that way we ALL don't have to read this bull throughout the day, INCLUDING posts like this one I'm currently doing.

Off topic: As a side note, I've noticed the overall community is just..kind of getting lame now? I usually just lurk, so I can't really say I'm contributing, but when I read most of the crap on this board now..eh. Between the massive influx of new members due to releases like this, and the lax speak of romsites and Usenet, and all of the bandwidth gloating, it's just doesn't seem that great anymore. I liked how most used to, or still refer to things as "the usual places." That was classy.

Anyway, moving on-

So... this is a topic about the game... Does it live up to the hype? Something that can rival 64?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I just have to throw in my 2 cents, that, actually shouldn't be of any news to anyone here. This thread, SUCKS. Jokes? Not funny. Information? Scarce. Topic? Non-existent. etc.
> 
> Seriously, just shut up unless you have something useful to say, that way we ALL don't have to read this bull throughout the day, INCLUDING posts like this one I'm currently doing.
> 
> ...


Stick it to the man! 
I read through 60 pages of crap before I reaslised it was pointless because im not gaining any information I didnt allready know.. 

I hope its similar to SM64.. that games one of the greatest ever made. Never got into sunshine though.. so im not sure what to expect next. SM64 in outer space would be sick.

I have a question, say one was to order a NTSC version and attempted to play it on a pal wii, would it work with a wiikey? 
I guess another week isnt too late to wait. But that warning how it detected a chip thing, wouldnt that still happen in a legit copy? I mean the chips still there, isnt it?


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 30, 2007)

(Super_Mario_Galaxy_WII_NTSC_NewCheck_patch_PROMiNENT) [1/3] - "Super_Mario_Galaxy_WII_NTSC_NewCheck_patch_PROMiNENT.rar" yEnc (1/1

Is this anything or yet another fake? It's on boneless and the-terminal so....


----------



## laurenz (Oct 30, 2007)

Probably not, I mean, look at the file posted just before that:
*XBOX360_*Super_Mario_Galaxy_NTSC_SecurCheckFix_p-smg.iso
Sure.

The cracker looks rather nice, though.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah lets get back on topic:

This game has orchestrated music, now when ever has Nintendo ever tried to put orchestrated music in the game that's full blown...this game is going to kick ass!


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 30, 2007)

Sunshine didn't have Goombas, right?  This has Goombas.  Has to have Goombas.  Without Goombas Delfino might as well be Subcon.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Yeah lets get back on topic:
> 
> This game has orchestrated music, now when ever has Nintendo ever tried to put orchestrated music in the game that's full blown...this game is going to kick ass!



it's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ilove the new mario theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou7ft_5vFL8

Too bad I live in Europe (I did the Metroid Prime trick not to get duplicate channels).
The fact I have a WiiKey and a PAL Wii just sayz I'm not supposed to try the NTSC version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll just have to wait for the PAL release..


----------



## PlayingKarrde (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I just have to throw in my 2 cents, that, actually shouldn't be of any news to anyone here. This thread, SUCKS. Jokes? Not funny. Information? Scarce. Topic? Non-existent. etc.
> 
> Seriously, just shut up unless you have something useful to say, that way we ALL don't have to read this bull throughout the day, INCLUDING posts like this one I'm currently doing.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. I've been here for about as long as anyone but as you can see I've been a lurker for most of it. I gotta say though, it seems like things have really gone downhill and this thread is proof.

Of course, here I am adding to the crap so I can't really complain.


----------



## Duracelpupu (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> finally..jeesh
> 
> [07.10.30] Second Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> As per the announcement made yesterday regarding our Super Mario Galaxy progress, we are pleased to announce a DVD
> ...


haha that was great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you should have made it longer and added couple of hidden jokes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




people relax, just keep pressing F5 (or playing Z&W or some other great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 30, 2007)

Quick update on the wiikey situation :

The wiikey team had 1 main coder for the wiikey . He was a twat and didnt even finish the 2.0 update ,hence the 1.9 being just a beta still .

Anyway , different people are working on it now (infact the d2c key coders).

the cyclowiz update was already almost finished. It was written to improve code transfers and by pure luck , it worked on the new protection . That is why it was released so quickly .

The wiikey people have to create the update from scratch, this takes some time.

So lets all be patient for now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(from Wii-Reloaded) Wii-Reloaded had it from www.tehskeen.net






  i think we have to wait a long time until we can see the update


----------



## stok3d (Oct 30, 2007)

^^ 

I'm not buying that.


----------



## stok3d (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Duracelpupu @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > finally..jeesh
> ...



glad to see someone has a sense of humor..


----------



## LOTG (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(gamecubex @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Quick update on the wiikey situation :
> 
> The wiikey team had 1 main coder for the wiikey . He was a twat and didnt even finish the 2.0 update ,hence the 1.9 being just a beta still .
> 
> ...




Well they are saying it is allready fixed and its just the delivery whats the problem, so what they lie on their site?


----------



## Opium (Oct 30, 2007)

Please do not bitch about the lack of a Wiikey update or any other modchip. All *non-helpful* and stupid posts henceforth will be trashed and you wont receive your delicious cake at the annual GBAtemp party.

You MAY bitch if you must in THIS thread ONLY.

Anyone attempting to spread fake news or files as a joke or otherwise may find themselves warned or banned.


You can still discuss the prospect of a Wiikey update but don't post anything not helpful, be stupid, or flame. Remember this is a topic about discussing Super Mario Galaxy not discussing what a modchip team is up to.


----------



## Mr_Grinch (Oct 30, 2007)

No complaining but currently does anyone know if Super Mario Galaxy NTSC works on a Pal Wii? And I mean the original, not a copy. I import most of my games (once reading up on here they work) for reasons of price and release dates. 

Of course Mario Galaxy isn't important to me in that factor as it's released in Pal-land at the same time as it is in the states, but it'll be interesting to know for future titles using this protection.


----------



## kedest (Oct 30, 2007)

At the yaosm forum (finally back online!) they are aware of the problem too. The code is opensource and some users are already discussing possible solutions. Although I have no idea what they're exactly talking about, I think it looks good and a solution may be expected soon.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Mr_Grinch @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> No complaining but currently does anyone know if Super Mario Galaxy NTSC works on a Pal Wii? And I mean the original, not a copy. I import most of my games (once reading up on here they work) for reasons of price and release dates.
> 
> Of course Mario Galaxy isn't important to me in that factor as it's released in Pal-land at the same time as it is in the states, but it'll be interesting to know for future titles using this protection.



Yes, it works on PAL, but the included update will give you duplicate weather and news channels.  A small side effect.  There appears to be no way to avoid this.

(See?  This is real conversation...not...OMFG WHERZ MA WIIKEY UPDAT??)


----------



## jimmyjam (Oct 30, 2007)

The chinese working day is almost over.  Time for everyone to forget about the update for at least a few hours.  Enjoy your break everyone.


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 30, 2007)

when do you think, will the update get released?
and please no: (one year, mario universe will come earlier...)


----------



## Cocytean (Oct 30, 2007)

Yup, I live in Beijing, and it's 17:20 here now. Businesses usually stay open until about 7 o' clock, but I'm guessing the Wiikey team aren't an actual 'business' - probably a couple of guys in a room somewhere. *sigh* - another night to go without Mario... :'(


----------



## jonm (Oct 30, 2007)

if you already have the duplicate channels from running a US Metroid Prime 3 on a PAL system will this ad another 2 or will it just remain the original 2 extra?


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

Are people really expecting this today or even this week? Fingers crossed it's before launch (12th Nov) but look how long it took previous news on WiiKey to go from announcement to the files being available. I'm sure the couple of guys working on this can't dedicate their whole days to this. Maybe late this weekend is possible?


----------



## PainToad (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools07 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I'm sure the couple of guys working on this can't dedicate their whole days to this.


Well it is their job....


----------



## Cocytean (Oct 30, 2007)

OK, here's an attempt to stop people asking the same questions again, and again, and again:-

What we know so far....

1) SMG works pefectly fine on all D2CKey modded Wiis
2) If you are lucky enough to have a Cyclowiz which can be updated, you can install an update on your modchip by downloading it from the GBATemp website (see 'Home' page)
3) SMG works on all Cyclowiz modded Wiis with this upgrade. However, if you have a PAL-modded Wii, the update will create two duplicate channels on your Wii (news and weather). The update will NOT brick your Wii
3.5) If you already have two duplicate channels from MP3, you WON'T get two more!
4) The trick used for MP3 (the 10% update trick), does not work with SMG - people have tried it at every percentage, and the game just restarts the update upon reinsertion
5) Wiikey owners are not able to play the game YET. The Wiikey site has a message posted saying that they have cracked the copy protection, and are now trying to figure out a way to distribute it to all Wiikey owners. There has been no indication of how long this will take, but it's fairly safe to assume it won't be in the next five minutes, so please stop asking!
6) People emailing the Wiikey team have annoyed them so much that they've removed their 'Feedback' link. So STOP annoying them! Let them work on the problem in hand!
7) All iso patches posted on various sites have proven to be fake. SMG requires an update to your modchip itself, so don't waste your time downloading them - you'll probably just bugger up your computer.

That's about it...

Now - how about the game!!!!! More info you lucky Cyclowiz owners, PLEASE!


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools07 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Are people really expecting this today or even this week? Fingers crossed it's before launch (12th Nov) but look how long it took previous news on WiiKey to go from announcement to the files being available. I'm sure the couple of guys working on this can't dedicate their whole days to this. Maybe late this weekend is possible?



Wait wait, you're saying that this stupid demo bullshit will not be the only way to get a copy of Super Mario Galaxy?

That's frikkin' awesome man, I mean like all this while I thought I had to update my Wiikey inevitably.
I'm more of the Geometry Wars person. Personally, SMG's all like whatever, what GeoWars is the shizz.


----------



## aligborat69 (Oct 30, 2007)

Super_Mario_Galaxy_JAP_WII-TMD

Just released.... interesting to see if it has the same problems this USA one has...


----------



## berlinka (Oct 30, 2007)

I only want to see comments here that deal with the game itself. 

People are going crazy. Stop talking about the fucking Wiikey NOW! Get a life!

I think everybody who asks about this Wiikey update deserves to be insulted in a HORRIBLE way (something about sexual intercourse and the woman who gave birth to you)


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 30, 2007)

At the end of the day, if wiikey dont update their chip - i expect their bussiness to end because everyone would not buy Wiikeys. I expect everyone who bought one (including wholesales) would try and return.

So I do think we will get an update eventually, it just might take a few days or so.

People need to chill. Moaning about it isnt gonna make it go any quicker.


----------



## ajbrinham (Oct 30, 2007)

Do any of you know if you get flower power in this new game because I have haven't seen any videos of it


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes you do.


----------



## aligborat69 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep: 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DdZvxDDSvaE


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Yep:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DdZvxDDSvaE



Omg ! First reply talking about and showing the game ! Gratz


----------



## msaraiva (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Super_Mario_Galaxy_JAP_WII-TMD
> 
> Just released.... interesting to see if it has the same problems this USA one has...



Where's the PAL release?!?!


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(msaraiva @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Super_Mario_Galaxy_JAP_WII-TMD
> ...



In your ... hu, I mean, it will probably not be dumped early, so in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## aligborat69 (Oct 30, 2007)

PAL is 16th November.... only 2 weeks, because PAL games usually come out 4/5 days early... so expect it around the 10th November! We hope!


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 30, 2007)

So, nobody tested the jap iso ?


----------



## rodberg (Oct 30, 2007)

why so interested in the Jap version ? its not like its gonna work any different that the US version.


----------



## viscera (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks to all the fuckwits shitting this thread up with bullshit, finding info is impossable (thankyou to the poster on the last page however for the recap, that was most helpful)


.. My question

On the Wiki, in the region info, it talks about the duplicate channels being able to be removed with brick blocker, is this the case?


----------



## Cocytean (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey viscera,

Brickblocker won't remove the channels, sorry. If you apply the brickblocker patch, the game won't run!

All hail Ninty, and their extremely annoying copy protection!


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(malacai @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...




YEAH! AND BY DUPLICATE CAHNNELS, IT GETS SEMI-BRICKED AS I SAID! LEARN FUCKIN ENGLISH U DUMBASS! FUCKING IGNORANT BASTARD!


----------



## viscera (Oct 30, 2007)

So i would be stuck with 2 duplicate channels, is there any way of avoiding this at all, as i fear these duplicate channels could be used to identify modded consoles.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Oct 30, 2007)

No need for a flame war. Especially on a stupid subject like duplicates channels.


----------



## Yugge (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CUBEpro @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...


I wouldn't go about calling it Semi-bricked. The reason its called "bricked" is because its unusable, not much unlike a brick. Duplicate channels does not really hurt the playability or the usability of the wii.


----------



## AxaliaN (Oct 30, 2007)

WAIT! Drama!? Lemme get popcorn!


...Ok, GO!


----------



## 1ns4nity (Oct 30, 2007)

Im interested in the JAP version too! I've got a semi-bricked jap wii and have been waiting for a game with the 3/3.1J update on it....


ANyone got it yet?


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 30, 2007)

Yugge said:


> omgwtfbbqq said:
> 
> 
> > CUBEpro said:
> ...


It does stop you from getting the full potential of your channels


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^
doesnt really. I have duplicate channels, so does most of my wiikey owning friends. Has not caused any issues. I moved mine to far right of the screen. Doesnt bother me much.


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Oct 30, 2007)

But still its semi-bricked. I mean, who WANTS to have duplicate channels? Youll never be able to sell ur wii b/c of that. Yeah well... lets talking about SMG now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope the wiikey fix will come soon...

.. do u have any tips on other games meanwhile im waiting? Except from these like, MP3. Zelda etc.

Edit: If it hasnt been mentioned, the JAP SMG is out:  Super_Mario_Galaxy_JAP_WII-TMD

and the feedback section on the wiikey page has been shutdown.


----------



## SnickS (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought that you can't use your Wii at all when it's bricked and that you can't use the settings menu when it's semi-bricked.
Duplicate channels don't have anything too do with your console getting bricked.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> .. do u have any tips on other games meanwhile im waiting? Except from these like, MP3. Zelda etc.


Zack & Wiki


----------



## AxaliaN (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(SnickS @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I thought that you can't use your Wii at all when it's bricked and that you can't use the settings menu when it's semi-bricked.
> Duplicate channels don't have anything too do with your console getting bricked.



QFT.

I got duplicate channels with MP3. Just dragged em one screen over. Done.


----------



## Critical_Impact (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's what I want to know, you guys who have gotten Duplicate channels, can you get into settings?
If so did you have Duplicate channels already or did you use the Brickblocker trick to get around Duplicate Channels for MP3 or was this the first time you got Duplicate Channels?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 30, 2007)

having duplicate channels is not semi-bricked at all. The settings work etc

I dont plan on selling my Wii and I doubt anyone would really care about it, if they can play backups.


----------



## topboy (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## adzix (Oct 30, 2007)

i already answered that question twice.
YES, the settings work just fine.
had duplicate chans from mp3.
i never used brickblocker, never had to (thx cyclowiz)


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 30, 2007)

Doesn't formatting the Wii make the duplicate channels go away anyway ?


----------



## SnickS (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope, not as far as I know.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope, it doesn't.

You know, I really wonder: If, for some reason, all your channel slots are filled up with VC games and such, WHAT would happen if you tried to install such a "duplicate channel" update? Would you just not get any duplicate channels at all? Would they "overwrite" some other channel(s)? Would the Update refuse to update? Hmm...


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Nope, it doesn't.
> 
> You know, I really wonder: If, for some reason, all your channel slots are filled up with VC games and such, WHAT would happen if you tried to install such a "duplicate channel" update? Would you just not get any duplicate channels at all? Would they "overwrite" some other channel(s)? Would the Update refuse to update? Hmm...



Those are some scary thoughts


----------



## Cap'n Daccat (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Nope, it doesn't.
> 
> You know, I really wonder: If, for some reason, all your channel slots are filled up with VC games and such, WHAT would happen if you tried to install such a "duplicate channel" update? Would you just not get any duplicate channels at all? Would they "overwrite" some other channel(s)? Would the Update refuse to update? Hmm...



A friend of mine tried this, and an asteroid breaked through his house.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 30, 2007)

When will we get an update that allows for more channels? We should have a Super Nintendo channel and a Sega Genesis channel and etc. Then, inside those would be like, the same amount of channels as what we have now except for every console.


----------



## Clushje (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Cocytean @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> 4) The trick used for MP3 (the 10% update trick), does not work with SMG - people have tried it at every percentage, and the game just restarts the update upon reinsertion


Well duh, don't you need a second iso which has the update partition removed? Just like the MP3 trick.


----------



## shonosuke (Oct 30, 2007)

I think someone will find a way to modify the iso so that it works with wiikey


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shonosuke @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I think someone will find a way to modify the iso so that it works with wiikey



They won't. I promise.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

Super_Mario_Galaxy_JAP_WII-TMD hasn't turned up on any torrent sites yet. Once that starts filtering through I guess we can look forward to another few days and 30-50 pages of:

"DOES IT WORK ON PAL?"

"WHERE IS WIIKEY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah and double-posts instead of editing your old post is a good way to start ...


----------



## Hooya (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Nope, it doesn't.
> 
> You know, I really wonder: If, for some reason, all your channel slots are filled up with VC games and such, WHAT would happen if you tried to install such a "duplicate channel" update? Would you just not get any duplicate channels at all? Would they "overwrite" some other channel(s)? Would the Update refuse to update? Hmm...



There isn't enough space on the Wii flash drive to fill all your channel slots with VC games.  Maybe if they were all NES or similar sized, but who does that?


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Yeah and double-posts instead of editing your old post is a good way to start ...



Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have to amuse ourselves in this time of Mario-Limbo


----------



## berlinka (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't mind the double posting Jools07. 3/4 of the things that have been said on this forum lately is SHITE anyway!


----------



## totty (Oct 30, 2007)

fellow Wiikey guys; Wiikey 1.9b Update Disc is OUT!!!


----------



## luigimania (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Cocytean @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Hey viscera,
> 
> Brickblocker won't remove the channels, sorry. If you apply the brickblocker patch, the game won't run!
> 
> All hail Ninty, and their extremely annoying copy protection!



For PAL owners, the process for not having duplicate channels with SMG is the same as it was for MP3 (it would appear everyone has forgotten there were three steps)

a) Ensure you are patched to 3.1E via either online or using the MP3 Pal release.

b) Region patch the SMG backup to PAL. Burn to DVD. Do not apply brickblocker. Insert the game and allow SMG to apply patch to approx 10% then pull the power cord. When you reboot there will not be duplicate channels.
(If you do not yet have a compatible modchip the SMG logo will not appear in the game channel. Simply select the channel and then the after a short pause you will be asked if you want to update. After 10% pull the power). 

c) Apply BrickBlocker to a new PAL patched SMG. Burn to another DVD. Now because there is partial info about the 3.1U firmware somewhere on your 3.1E Wii it will now boot the PAL patched SMG backup without trying to update.

----

I have already completed the steps above ready for when openwii or wiikey (which can be run on openwii) release a modchip firmware patch. I do not have duplicate channels and I am now able to see the SMG channel, open it, hear Mario's intro voice, then get the famous "001" black screen error.

*To recap, it is possible to perform a partial update to a PAL Wii and NOT get duplicate channels.*


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> fellow Wiikey guys; Wiikey 1.9b Update Disc is OUT!!!



Welcome to June.


----------



## shonosuke (Oct 30, 2007)

Someone was able to remove updates from a wii game so why wouldnt it be possible?


----------



## ajbrinham (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> fellow Wiikey guys; Wiikey 1.9b Update Disc is OUT!!!



what are you implying because wiikey site has already released that.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

Are you implying that totty is a spastic*?

_*TM of Nintendo_

edit: rumour of update in the next 48hrs


----------



## fuuuuuu (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> fellow Wiikey guys; Wiikey 1.9b Update Disc is OUT!!!


And? It's been out ages


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

After the removal of feedback on WiiKey.cn they write:

_"Please *stay tuned* to the News section for further developments! "_

Using science I have worked out that this means the update is coming SOON. Otherwise why would we stay tuned? That would be a waste of time. They would have said CHECK BACK LATER.

What do I win for this discovery?

ps. stay tuned guys, wouldn't wanna blink.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 30, 2007)

For PAL owners, the process for not having duplicate channels with SMG is the same as it was for MP3 (it would appear everyone has forgotten there were three steps)

a) Ensure you are patched to 3.1E via either online or using the MP3 Pal release.

b) Region patch the SMG backup to PAL. Burn to DVD. Do not apply brickblocker. Insert the game and allow SMG to apply patch to approx 10% then pull the power cord. When you reboot there will not be duplicate channels.
(If you do not yet have a compatible modchip the SMG logo will not appear in the game channel. Simply select the channel and then the after a short pause you will be asked if you want to update. After 10% pull the power). 

c) Apply BrickBlocker to a new PAL patched SMG. Burn to another DVD. Now because there is partial info about the 3.1U firmware somewhere on your 3.1E Wii it will now boot the PAL patched SMG backup without trying to update.

----

I have already completed the steps above ready for when openwii or wiikey (which can be run on openwii) release a modchip firmware patch. I do not have duplicate channels and I am now able to see the SMG channel, open it, hear Mario's intro voice, then get the famous "001" black screen error.

To recap, it is possible to perform a partial update to a PAL Wii and NOT get duplicate channels.




Yeah nice. So you haven't actually confirmed this then. You aint got the right chip. All reports I've seen say it semi bricks your wii so I would recommend people ignore you until proof is aquired.


----------



## thsprgrmscks (Oct 30, 2007)

SO with the raids on supreme factory, is it even possible to get a cyclowiz anywhere?
I've been looking and looking but haven't come up with anything.


----------



## skaarj (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools07 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> edit: rumour of update in the next 48hrs



Source or GTFO.


----------



## hanman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(skaarj @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jools07 @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > edit: rumour of update in the next 48hrs
> ...



QFT


----------



## luigimania (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(biscuit @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> For PAL owners, the process for not having duplicate channels with SMG is the same as it was for MP3 (it would appear everyone has forgotten there were three steps)
> 
> a) Ensure you are patched to 3.1E via either online or using the MP3 Pal release.
> 
> ...



I find it interesting how when someone tries to help others in this thread they are shot down...

If you read my post carefully you will note I have completed this. I do not have duplicate channels. I did not say I am able to get SMG to run yet, but it IS ready to go once working modchip firmware is released and I can get past the 001 error.

The new protection check only comes into play after the update because you have to be able to to click start once you are in the SMG channel (which is not possible on PAL without *either* completing the update and getting dupe channels *or* following the procedure I listed above (which is identical to the proven method for MP3 on PAL when it was NTSC release only).


Repeat: I do not have duplicate channels and the PAL patched NTSC SMG release is able to be loaded and seen in the channel. This means my wii will be capable of playing the game once the wiikey or openwii firmware is able to report back correctly to the wii.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 30, 2007)

[

Repeat: I do not have duplicate channels and the PAL patched NTSC SMG release is able to be loaded and seen in the channel. This means my wii will be capable of playing the game once the wiikey or openwii firmware is able to report back correctly to the wii.

[/quote]



My wii can bring up smg on the game channel once brick blocked but will not run. Comes up with blank screen. You need the whole update to play the game for some reason, which gives you duplicate channels.
The process you've been through is risky and has damaged settings menus also.


----------



## ddrrmm (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats awesome news, i already thought it was weird it would work for mp3 and not for smg =/


----------



## jespertje (Oct 30, 2007)

luigimania: Can you check your Wii settings? It could be that you have semi-bricked your Wii. If so, your settings menu will hang.


----------



## luigimania (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(biscuit @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can get into the channel, select start, and then the game begins to load and finally displays the "001 unauthorised device" error. This is different to just getting a black screen as sometimes happens with incompatible NTSC to PAL region patch,  or incorrect firmware version.


----------



## luigimania (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jespertje @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> luigimania: Can you check your Wii settings? It could be that you have semi-bricked your Wii. If so, your settings menu will hang.



I already checked that. It all works fine. Just like it did when I did the same thing for the first release of MP3. Can't wait for a modchip firmware now (like everyone else).


----------



## SnickS (Oct 30, 2007)

Could you maybe post some pictures, or even better, a video for proof?
It's not that I don't trust you, it's just that I want some definite proof before doing a risky thing like this


----------



## jespertje (Oct 30, 2007)

Oke, thanks for the quick reply, one last question: Does the game work if you put your wii menu in another language via the wii settings?


----------



## Killakae (Oct 30, 2007)

I've only used 2 out of the 4 channel pages on my Wii Menu and already my wii harddrive is full so i've got several empty channel slots that i'll never get to use (unless Ninty releases a harddrive but i'm sure if they do they'll give us a few more pages anyway) so 2 duplicate channels wont matter to me, if i move them to page 4 and i'll probably never see them again


----------



## biscuit (Oct 30, 2007)

it does appear your the only one who beleives in this. I want to. But the risk of semi-bricking is too great especially considering all other forums and news posts report this method as non working and harmful.


----------



## luigimania (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(SnickS @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Could you maybe post some pictures, or even better, a video for proof?
> It's not that I don't trust you, it's just that I want some definite proof before doing a risky thing like this



LOL. It *IS *because you don't trust me. 

But that is okay, because this is very risky stuff to do and we should all be wary and not just jump right in. I usually just sit back around here and post confirmations that some technique works, but this time, due to all of the misinformation in this thread, I thought I'd at least try to be of some use. 

There will be others (like myself) who will perform this over the next few hours (and they'll be cyclowiz owners I bet...).

Re: photos or vids. I refrain from posting images or vids on the web that might reveal dubious activities. Sorry.


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh god!

I want Wiikey Update.... :'(


----------



## biscuit (Oct 30, 2007)

Not of much help i know but the JAP NTSC version is leaked now. 
Super_Mario_Galaxy_JAP_WII-TMD


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

And that version has exactly the same problems with WiiKey. Yay.

I wish I hated Mario. Damn the excitement / pain that it's causing me.


----------



## shonosuke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(luigimania @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SnickS @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you maybe post some pictures, or even better, a video for proof?
> ...



Tested your method with wiikey and it works perfect settings still work
Thank you


----------



## Epohax (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools07 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> And that version (Japanese version, Note from the Editor) has exactly the same problems with WiiKey. Yay.



Source. As I do speak Japanese, it might actually make a difference for me.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

People have tested it and reported the same problems on #Wiihack and black-cats.


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Epohax @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jools07 @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And that version (Japanese version, Note from the Editor) has exactly the same problems with WiiKey. Yay.
> ...




does anyone knows if the japanes version will be multi


----------



## Epohax (Oct 30, 2007)

Multi what? Multi language? No, only Japanese.


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Epohax @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Multi what? Multi language? No, only Japanese.




yes multi language...

no multi


----------



## maniza (Oct 30, 2007)

ok so i got a ntsc wii at launch,got a chip in july 2007 since then i have played resident evil, mario strikers, metroid prime 3 and zack and wiki. all of them backed up and plaid whit no problems at all mp3 requested and update and then worked fine. never updated firmware since i got the chip.

so my problem is i dont know what modchip i have under the hood. if posible i dont want to open my wii to find out. so here are my questions: what modchip am i most likely to have? and is there a way to find out what modchip i have widout opening the wii?.

thanks any help is grately apreciated


----------



## WarioIta (Oct 30, 2007)

about wiikey's upgrade: wiieky's team really did it, and some beta tester is trying it. anything about the problem with some wiikey, which can't be upgraded, is ABSOLUTELY TRUE. I'm not a beta tester, but I'm pretty sure that this update is out. i'm asking to a beta tester to get more information, stay tuned
EDIT
it seems that the problem comes from fakes wiikeys. that smells like bullshit, because wiikey team was trying to create an update that dosen't works with fakes chips, but maybe some original wiikey is made of shit. When I'll have more informations, Il'' post again


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you mean some clones can't be updated?


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(WarioIta @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> about wiikey's upgrade: wiieky's team really did it, and some beta tester is trying it. anything about the problem with some wiikey, which can't be upgraded, is ABSOLUTELY TRUE. I'm not a beta tester, but I'm pretty sure that this update is out. i'm asking to a beta tester to get more information, stay tuned



And you got this info how? Are we just to take your word on it? Where's your proof of your claims?


----------



## WarioIta (Oct 30, 2007)

I talked to a beta tester, he says that the problem is not sure, and he can't tell anything about that. but the update exists, and that's sure.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(luigimania @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SnickS @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you maybe post some pictures, or even better, a video for proof?
> ...




Have any cyclowiz owners been brave enough yet?


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

"the problem is not sure, but the update exists"?

You do realize that this makes no sense right?


----------



## MrMojo83 (Oct 30, 2007)

GBATEMP Home of all the disbelivers in the world!

Anyway...werent we NOT supposed to discuss Wiikey in this thread?

Feels like the mods dont lock the thread simply cause its turning epic


----------



## biscuit (Oct 30, 2007)

It "might" be worth a try now as apparently...the JAP copy is repairing semi-bricks. Whether this will be the case for a semi bricked PAL owner who tried the mp3 trick remains to be seen.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

WiiKey coder is moving house this week. He won't even be able to start working out a fix until weekend.

Source: #Wiihack

Time to go sleep for 5 days.


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah he's moved... to A BIGGER HOUSE >_>


----------



## sidneyyoung (Oct 30, 2007)

A Palace


----------



## shadowboy (Oct 30, 2007)

Need more impressions/vids from peeps who've played.


----------



## PickleHead (Oct 30, 2007)

His own private island!


----------



## bibi66 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(luigimania @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(biscuit @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > For PAL owners, the process for not having duplicate channels with SMG is the same as it was for MP3 (it would appear everyone has forgotten there were three steps)
> ...



I did the MP3 trick too on my PAL Wii with Wiid, and it perfectly worked! The same as you, i got the message "unauthorized device" or "dispositif non autorisé" in french, when i try to launch the game. But no duplicated channels or semi-brick! This morning, i had tried to launch the game only brickblocked, it did the same but i've never had the message "unauthorized...". So i think we can say that this message only comes AFTER the SMG update.

Just a question, is the Wiid team dead? So many mails and no response...


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 30, 2007)

what about wiinja ?


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 30, 2007)

He's moving, because 1000 chines kids are staying in front of his house, and crying: wheres the update!!! we want to play mario!!!!


----------



## maniza (Oct 30, 2007)

guys plz help me i need to know what modchip i have before i take any action to play mario how do i find out (other than opening the wii)

i want to know if i have an updateable chip or not. i want to play mario


----------



## Rulza (Oct 30, 2007)

Lol, my hard drive broke down and thats my only stationary comp >_>
Best timing ever.

Sorry for useless post lol


----------



## SnickS (Oct 30, 2007)

I can confirm that it works on the Wiikey.
I get the Dutch message: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fout #001:
ongeoorloofd (zonder hoofdletter idd) onderdeel gevonden.

edit: with it I of course mean, the 10% update methode.


----------



## Raze1988 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(SnickS @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I can confirm that it works on the Wiikey.
> I get the Dutch message:
> 
> 
> ...



You mean it *doesn't* work on WiiKey?


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(maniza @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> guys plz help me i need to know what modchip i have before i take any action to play mario how do i find out (other than opening the wii)
> 
> i want to know if i have an updateable chip or not. i want to play mario




Well, one thing you can do to narrow it down is to burn the wiikey setup disc and load it up to see if it recognizes your wiikey (if that's what it is) If it is NOT a wiikey then you are going to have to take it apart. (which isn't really that difficult so I don't know where the issue is)


----------



## Clushje (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(biscuit @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> It "might" be worth a try now as apparently...the JAP copy is repairing semi-bricks. Whether this will be the case for a semi bricked PAL owner who tried the mp3 trick remains to be seen.


Sigh, listen... *THE MP3 TRICK WORKS.* I don't know what on earth people did to semi-brick and not be able to access their settings, but this false information of the trick no longer working needs to be stopped.

For your info... I'm PAL & OpenWii 2.2 - And yes I got the menu and error #001 on my nicely brick-blocked copy...


----------



## Willemoke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(SnickS @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I can confirm that it works on the Wiikey.
> I get the Dutch message:
> 
> 
> ...



I did the exact same thing as you did, 10% update, no dub channels.
Getting the same message
ongeoorloofd onderdeel gevonden. ( unauthorised device found translated to english)

I've got a wiikey also. Waiting for update now


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 30, 2007)

update now!


----------



## ddrrmm (Oct 30, 2007)

i did the update thing on PAL, and i cannot acces my wii settings menu again.
I was on fw 2.2 and use wiikey.
I let the progress bar run till about 10-15%.

No dub channels tho.

Does anyone know if mario galaxy pal update is gonna fix my settings menu ?


----------



## Prema (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey all those people have just now registered to tell us the MP3 trick worked, 
hopefully its not the same person trying to brick some wiis of the people beliving them.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

most awesome thread ever!


----------



## bibi66 (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG! Can some admin please see our IP to confirm we're not the same person? 

We just want to play that game. And if it can help...


----------



## Sicklinker (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BetorroPro @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> update now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spelled wrong...must be "UPDATE GET!"


----------



## zebrone (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(luigimania @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Cocytean @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey viscera,
> ...




I've pal wii fw3.0e. i've not internet connection so i've tried to update to fw3.1e with metroid prime 3pal..but there isn't the update to 3.1e fw!!!


----------



## maniza (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(maniza @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > guys plz help me i need to know what modchip i have before i take any action to play mario how do i find out (other than opening the wii)
> ...



what version of the set up disk shud i use? for a chip i got in july 2007


----------



## Rulza (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(maniza @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(maniza @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...


The latest.


----------



## Willemoke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Prema @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Hey all those people have just now registered to tell us the MP3 trick worked,
> hopefully its not the same person trying to brick some wiis of the people beliving them.



Shall I upload a video to show you that it works?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 30, 2007)

NO. What we need is someone with a cyclowiz to try it and confirm the MP3 trick works.
i.e. game actually plays.


----------



## Clushje (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ddrrmm @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> i did the update thing on PAL, and i cannot acces my wii settings menu again.
> I was on fw 2.2 and use wiikey.
> I let the progress bar run till about 10-15%.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, just brilliant. Did you bother to check my joined date?


----------



## Willemoke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(biscuit @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> NO. What we need is someone with a cyclowiz to try it and confirm the MP3 trick works.
> i.e. game actually plays.



ok, just trying to help


----------



## jespertje (Oct 30, 2007)

ddrrmm: Your settings menu is probably screwed because you didn't have the newest version (3.1E) of the Wii's software when you updated till 10%. I think Galaxy tries to update to 3.0U. So if you're above or at 3.0E you are safe, if you're under it, then your settings menu will be screwed because it installs the settings to a different location. This won't happen in 3.0E or above because is doesn't install the new settings because you already have the new settings menu.


----------



## SnickS (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(biscuit @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> NO. What we need is someone with a cyclowiz to try it and confirm the MP3 trick works.
> i.e. game actually plays.



Why would you need that? The black screen that you get when you don't use the MP3 trick is just the game, that freezes. Just like MP3. The hardware not authorized (or whatever) error has to be prove enough that it works


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 30, 2007)

iv been asleep for the past few hours

has there been a breakthrough in getting it to work on wiikey useing mp3?


----------



## ddrrmm (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks jespertje.
hope i can fix this with the next update =[

bedankt man

edit: since i was on 2.2E could i still perform an update to 3.0E and am i good to go again then?


----------



## jespertje (Oct 30, 2007)

Graag gedaan!

Re: If you wait till the PAL release of Mario Galaxy you have a good change that works. I think mario Galaxy is the first game to have 3.0E.


----------



## Willemoke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(chaseincats @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> iv been asleep for the past few hours
> 
> has there been a breakthrough in getting it to work on wiikey useing mp3?



No, just for pal users to show that the mp3 trick doesn't give you dubble news and weather channels, but does start the game, ony on wiikey it gives you the #001 error


----------



## biscuit (Oct 30, 2007)

APPOLOGY

Sorry to all I have doubted.

I have a cyclowiz and didn't want the channels duplicated.

I finally grew the balls to try it (the MP£ trick).

IT WORKED.

I WAS WRONG.

I'M SORRY.

Wii settings accessible. NO semi brick. 

Cheers, off to play it now


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 30, 2007)

gah alright


----------



## Willemoke (Oct 30, 2007)

uploaded a movie of super mario galaxy trick, no dubble channels, but I have a wiikey, so I do get the error, I think it will be playable at a pal version some day.\

link video : http://rapidshare.com/files/66307356/wii_m...ne_with_SMG.mov


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 30, 2007)

has their been any news on an eta for the update?


----------



## Prema (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Willemoke @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> uploaded a movie of super mario galaxy trick, no dubble channels, but I have a wiikey, so I do get the error, I think it will be playable at a pal version some day.\
> 
> link video : http://rapidshare.com/files/66307356/wii_m...ne_with_SMG.mov



This is indeed, the best news of the day, lets see some results from Cyclowiz owners...

THX


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(chaseincats @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> has their been any news on an eta for the update?




LOL, thats funny stuff!


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pleeeasse... no eta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That would mean that we're not gonna see any update for months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well... any pictures of happy playing people with the game running in the background?


----------



## Clushje (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Well... any pictures of happy playing people with the game running in the background?



Sure lets see them, if someone is actually stupid enough to do that...


----------



## Killakae (Oct 30, 2007)

yep i can also confirm the MP3 trick DOES work for PAL consoles...

instead of having a black screen on my brickblocked version, it now has the 001 Error

thanks!!!!

now we wait....


----------



## totty (Oct 30, 2007)

NEW WORDS FROM WIIKEY!!!;



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Contact form temporarily disabled
> Unfortunately, we have had to remove the contact form and email facilities at wiikey.cn for the time being.
> 
> We would like to thank the huge number of people who have emailed us recently with their messages of support and encouragement regarding the SMG update. However, sadly, a small minority of people have been abusing our email facilities with multiple identical emails (thousands at a time) to as a way of expressing frustration that they cannot play SMG backups at the moment.
> ...



shure, they were able to make a whine message, but not to burn the update on their own system.

and btw; "distract our attention from the more important issues" did they make the update or not?


----------



## katsuce (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> NEW WORDS FROM WIIKEY!!!;
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OLD, same player shoot again


----------



## totty (Oct 30, 2007)

WOWO! CECHK;
[07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.

In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated.

As ever, we appreciate your patience and support while we do this.


----------



## totty (Oct 30, 2007)

if noone bans me will i probly keep whining... i actually strongly suggest that you ban me, cause i have issues. And i am not kidding.


----------



## Cap'n Daccat (Oct 30, 2007)

I've been told that this badboy runs it without even needin' a modchip installed:





http://imgs.ptgamers.com/nintendo/5711t.jpg

Chintendo Vii ftw!


----------



## ImperialX (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Cap'n Daccat @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I've been told that this badboy runs it without even needin' a modchip installed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing sold 10000 units in China already. Now guess what they're making...Viiphone!!


----------



## soul2soul (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(luigimania @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Cocytean @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey viscera,
> ...




Thanks dude, it does indeed work. I see the Mario Bumper in my channel. I have no duplicate channels but I have a Wiikey so I  get error 001.

Now the wait for a Wiikey Firmware.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(totty @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> WOWO! CECHK;
> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> ...




for hells sake read the damn thread this has posted numerous times in the last 2 days. (yes I said two days cause it was posted on the 28th in the states because of the time difference.)


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 30, 2007)

Didn't you read his additional comments, it was all a big joke, he wants to get banned and is just not good at it.


----------



## stok3d (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(totty @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > WOWO! CECHK;
> ...





Unfortunately, I'm getting the feeling that Nintendo specifically targeted WiiKey algorithm with this specific SMG protection since the WiiKey is in fact the most common Wii mod used, accounting for at least 70% of all Wii mods. If that's the case, the WiiKey crowd most likely will never see a fix for SMG or any future realeases using this specific protection.

I also feel that the WiiKey team is in fact working dilligently on the problem, therefore the longer this takes, the grimmer the prospect is that we'll be playing SMG backups someday soon, or at all.


----------



## Zhark (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(chaseincats @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> has their been any news on an eta for the update?




ETA: next blue moon


----------



## sTo0z (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## fldash (Oct 30, 2007)

Is there any truth to the rumor that the 3.6 Cyclowiz update was already being worked on?  It was suppose to fix speed it up and increase it's stealthiyness (is that a word?).  It just so happened that it made SMG work as well?


----------



## berlinka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm getting the feeling that Nintendo specifically targeted WiiKey algorithm with this specific SMG protection since the WiiKey is in fact the most common Wii mod used, accounting for at least 70% of all Wii mods. If that's the case, the WiiKey crowd most likely will never see a fix for SMG or any future realeases using this specific protection.
> 
> I also feel that the WiiKey team is in fact working dilligently on the problem, therefore the longer this takes, the grimmer the prospect is that we'll be playing SMG backups someday soon, or at all.



Fortunately I think you are talking BULLSHIT! But do yourself a favor and keep the shit flowing. It keeps us entertained.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats apparently the story fldash. It would explain the ultra quick release as well.


----------



## fldash (Oct 30, 2007)

Redsquirrel, that's what I'm trying to get at... Wiikey users need not be discouraged if Cyclowiz team had been working on this update for a while and it just happened to make SMG work...  Wiikey team will have to start from scratch...  Who knows how long the Cyclowiz team had been working on this update.


----------



## stok3d (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, I'm getting the feeling that Nintendo specifically targeted WiiKey algorithm with this specific SMG protection since the WiiKey is in fact the most common Wii mod used, accounting for at least 70% of all Wii mods. If that's the case, the WiiKey crowd most likely will never see a fix for SMG or any future realeases using this specific protection.
> ...



Hey, I'd like to see it fixed as much as the next person. But as days turn into weeks, and weeks into months, you can come back here and read what I said and say 'Damn, he was right.'

As far as actually putting in a Cyclowiz goes, not the smartest thing to do since the actually *buying* original game will cost less than changing the modchip - but some people are kinda obsessive when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## Daimakaimura (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(soul2soul @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(luigimania @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Cocytean @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...


but if you've already got duplicate channels.. will you get them triple?


----------



## berlinka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> As far as actually putting in a Cyclowiz goes, not the smartest thing to do since the actually *buying* original game will cost less than changing the modchip - but some people are kinda obsessive when it comes to stuff like this.



Damn! He is right!


----------



## Deekman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Hey, I'd like to see it fixed as much as the next person. But as days turn into weeks, and weeks into months, you can come back here and read what I said and say 'Damn, he was right.'
> 
> As far as actually putting in a Cyclowiz goes, not the smartest thing to do since the actually *buying* original game will cost less than changing the modchip - but some people are kinda obsessive when it comes to stuff like this.



The reason they would change out the modchip would be if this type of protection is used in later released games. If the Wiikey team cracks it though then they would have no reason to worry.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Deekman @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> The reason they would change out the modchip would be if this type of protection is used in later released games. If the Wiikey team cracks it though then they would have no reason to worry.


Hey, that's logic!! Where did you learn that?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(stok3d @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as actually putting in a Cyclowiz goes, not the smartest thing to do since the actually *buying* original game will cost less than changing the modchip - but some people are kinda obsessive when it comes to stuff like this.
> ...


i dono where u guys buy ur mod chips .. wiikey is like 15 bucks now and cyclo is like $24 . wii games are like $49.  if you get smg to work you save money plus u get it early. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so how is it more


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> but if you've already got duplicate channels.. will you get them triple?Â


Obviously.


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2007)

until today i wasnt seriously thinking about buying a cyclowiz...

its been 2 days if wiikey could update theyll have it right now on their page.

now im not being paranoid... i just want the best performance experience from a 
product i bought.

if mario galaxy original was already out i wouldnt hesitate to buy the original but...

i just dont know anymore... kinda got dissapointed with all the i have to move to another
house from one of the wiikey guys.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 30, 2007)

any news from emu_kid or the guy from wiinewz (im sorry if forgot his name its xa something . sorry guy) last thing i remember reading is wiikey team was about 70% done.   


anyways from reading all of this all i know is we have fire power in this game. lol anything else new or anything else that has made a comeback in smg? i want to fly again like mario 3 for nes....

and hay is anyone else mad that nintendo does not give out points for doing stuff in a game like say if you beat smg you get 100 wii points or like smb 1 for free something stupid like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. u know like if you beat a game on really hard you get like 50 wii points sigh


----------



## Phange (Oct 30, 2007)

-rolls Katamari through this topic-


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

I've been defending wiikey for months now on another forum but I was way more impressed with the update from cyclowiz and the apparent lack of more specific updates from the wiikey team. So I think I'm going to swap out my wiikey with cyclowiz even if I didn't play smg. I just think that they are way more on the ball.


----------



## Britprog (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > but if you've already got duplicate channels.. will you get them triple?Â
> ...



Sorry are you joking? Or do will you get 3 sets of channels?


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> and hay is anyone else mad that nintendo does not give out points for doing stuff in a game like say if you beat smg you get 100 wii points or like smb 1 for free something stupid like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be cool, but i dont think that nintendo would give us points for beating games, because all you have to do is download a savegame and play it through. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but cool idea

back to topic:

When will the Wiikey update be released??


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(gamecubex @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and hay is anyone else mad that nintendo does not give out points for doing stuff in a game like say if you beat smg you get 100 wii points or like smb 1 for free something stupid like that
> ...


*

.....please tell me you're joking about that big text, and that the "" part was intentional.
if not, you're plain and simply retarded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(gamecubex @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and hay is anyone else mad that nintendo does not give out points for doing stuff in a game like say if you beat smg you get 100 wii points or like smb 1 for free something stupid like that
> ...


*

How about REALLY getting back to topic.  How is the game?  Is it fun, what's new?  What kind of things do we have to look forward to when we can play it.

People that can play the game or have figured it out how to get it to work should be talking.  All the speculating/complaining on an update with no source should be going on in another forum.*


----------



## Deekman (Oct 30, 2007)

Everybody who has the game working is too busy playing it to comment :-( 
(That's the real reason an update hasn't been released aswell (allegedly))


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 30, 2007)

btw people, that double thing.
if you do it once like that, it'll double them,
and if you do it again, it'll double them again, not add +1 of the all the channels 
so basically, doing it twice quad's the original, not triple.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 30, 2007)

OK I'm back now having played SMG for an hour or so......

Before I say this know that I'm a massive ninty fan and have owned all consoles and completed all mario games several times 100% and think they're great. I even LOVED sunshine (can't understand those who don't).

Anyway........ as I say I've had hands on now for around an hour or so and I'm not impressed.

I don't like running around the planets. I'm one of these players who excitedly moves round when playing games (you know like when you steer on a racer you lean the way your steering for no good reason), and I'm finding myself tilting my head all weird angles whilst playing this and I'm getting neck ache.

Story line seems average, graphics look great, sound is what you'd expect and the controls are spot on. I just dont like the perspective and because all the planets I've been on so far are so small it's massively annoying.

Sorry to moan when most of you reading this cant play it but thats just my opinion. I will play this to the death and will probably hail this the best game ever eventually. It's just I was a bit disappointed after the wait.


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 30, 2007)

^


----------



## DbGt (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(biscuit @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> OK I'm back now having played SMG for an hour or so......
> 
> Before I say this know that I'm a massive ninty fan and have owned all consoles and completed all mario games several times 100% and think they're great. I even LOVED sunshine (can't understand those who don't).
> 
> ...




im soooooooo jealous =(, have fun


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(biscuit @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> OK I'm back now having played SMG for an hour or so......
> 
> Before I say this know that I'm a massive ninty fan and have owned all consoles and completed all mario games several times 100% and think they're great. I even LOVED sunshine (can't understand those who don't).
> 
> ...


 thats what i was afraid of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the walking around a little planet thing does not look fun everything else looks amazing i just wish we had a 64 style stage not a ball .. haha it reminds  me of glover 64


----------



## Deekman (Oct 30, 2007)

Reminds me of Psychonauts, ie. fun.


----------



## Britprog (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> btw people, that double thing.
> if you do it once like that, it'll double them,
> and if you do it again, it'll double them again, not triple the original.
> so basically, doing it twice quad's the original, not triple.



No it doesn't double the channel it adds a copy of the news and weather channel.

I played the US version of MP3 on my PAL wii and the update added an extra news and weather channel.

I want to play SMG when wiikey do an update. What I want to know is will I get an extra set of news and weather channels as well?

Also is it bad that I already have a extra set of news and weather channels (from playing NTSC MP3? Is there anything I could do to sort it out?


----------



## Cap'n Daccat (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Deekman @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Everybody who has the game working is too busy playing it to comment :-(
> (That's the real reason an update hasn't been released aswell (allegedly))



Yeah, I guess the Wiikey Team is playing SMG right now too, through a Cyclowiz, and when then finish it, they may work on the update.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 30, 2007)

Seriously now, you can get a maximum of one set of channels for each region. That means if you already have the additional channels from a USA game you won't get any more from another USA game.

The picture was a quick Paint Shop.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 30, 2007)

lol wiikey now owes me an update for smg and a new keyboard stupid f5 key


----------



## Phange (Oct 30, 2007)

I just gave up and started playing Zack and Wiki and Excite Truck instead. At least they work


----------



## DNA7 (Oct 30, 2007)

im new to all this, was having a wiikey installed this week, but after this situation im having 2nd thoughts, thinking going cycowiz instead

just curious if this is typical for cycowiz to updated much faster then the wiikey

also are there any know advantages or disadvantages for the cycowiz over the wiikey?


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

well, we usually don't see or hear anything at all from wiikey team. The one and only update that they ever released took ages! I was shocked to see that they had even posted any kind of news on their site. I've had a wiikey for a while and I was so impressed with the quickness of the cyclowiz update that I have already ordered a replacement. It's all about customer service with me and it's very obvious that the wiikey team don't give a damn about their customers.


----------



## AxaliaN (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Phange @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> -rolls Katamari through this topic-



You made me chuckle


----------



## Britprog (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Seriously now, you can get a maximum of one set of channels for each region. That means if you already have the additional channels from a USA game you won't get any more from another USA game.
> 
> The picture was a quick Paint Shop.


----------



## GueliasP (Oct 30, 2007)

Fuck Wiikey Team! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I wanna cry!


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(GueliasP @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Fuck Wiikey Team!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I won't be surprised if they lost most of their install base after this mess with SMG.


----------



## BetorroPro (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [07.10.29] Update on Super Mario Galaxy Issue
> 
> In addition to the announcement made earlier today about Super Mario Galaxy, we are pleased to confirm that we have now identified the copy protection method responsible and created a fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooya (Oct 30, 2007)

I wonder if the delivery system isn't to have the chips currently sitting on retailer's shelves updated before they sell to end users.  Know what I mean?

At any rate, I'm pretty sure that a new open source code will be out before the WiiKey update (unless the WiiKey team has turned around a lot now that their old douche of a coder is gone) and probably before any Cyclowiz I order would arrive.  Besides, I'm not going to open my machine again to install the extra wires necessary to get Cyclowiz updated.  I have my yaosm chip externally installed.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I wonder if the delivery system isn't to have the chips currently sitting on retailer's shelves updated before they sell to end users.Â Know what I mean?
> 
> At any rate, I'm pretty sure that a new open source code will be out before the WiiKey update (unless the WiiKey team has turned around a lot now that their old douche of a coder is gone) and probably before any Cyclowiz I order would arrive.Â Besides, I'm not going to open my machine again to install the extra wires necessary to get Cyclowiz updated.Â I have my yaosm chip externally installed.Â



That seems like a weird reason to hold out on the users that have already purchased them though.  Why not just recall the old chips and send out new ones?


----------



## Yessy2952 (Oct 30, 2007)

WIIKEY TEAM SUCKS DONKEY BALLS!

I want that update now! You hear me Wiikey team?!?
NNOOOOWWW



lol...


----------



## HipN (Oct 30, 2007)

Seriously, just release it for those who already have it installed. This excuse makes me think they haven't found  the solution.


----------



## Deekman (Oct 30, 2007)

Give them a break guys it'll be done when it's done.


----------



## Yessy2952 (Oct 30, 2007)

GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THIS GUYS IS PLAYING SMG ON A WIIKEY!!
OMG It's CRACKED!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## Deekman (Oct 30, 2007)

I lol'd
Seriously though false hope to noobs


----------



## HipN (Oct 30, 2007)

Saw it coming...


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm glad I took the bait. That guy is amazing.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 30, 2007)

my face made a smile for a second


----------



## Cap'n Daccat (Oct 30, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS!!!

I've got some exclusive video footage of the Wiikey Team trying to solve the SMG problem!
And I feel the urge to say that I'm really impressed by their unorthodoxal methods...

See it for yourself:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzHbv5LPsTY

Amazing!


----------



## sekhu (Oct 30, 2007)

it seems people here have forgotten there is an "offical wiikey bitching thread", whereas this is the official SMG thread, not a "hate/mock wiikey" thread.

I know, it's easy to confuse the two.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> it seems people here have forgotten there is an "offical wiikey bitching thread", whereas this is the official SMG thread, not a "hate/mock wiikey" thread.
> 
> I know, it's easy to confuse the two.



Sorry Mom. ;D


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm just getting tired of checking the website ever hour.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I'm just getting tired of checking the website ever hour.



Why not catch up on some sleep.  Pick up a new novel.  Your time HAS to be more valuable than that.


----------



## RingKing97 (Oct 30, 2007)

since wiikey team produced the D2CKEY chip we should also flood there email system asking for help


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Cap'n Daccat @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> I've got some exclusive video footage of the Wiikey Team trying to solve the SMG problem!
> And I feel the urge to say that I'm really impressed by their unorthodoxal methods...
> ...


OMG hahahha im going to watch this for the next week till the wiikey update comes out hahah i like to keep up on how they are doing .. hahahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gg wiikey im about to bust open my wii and join them


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Cap'n Daccat @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> I've got some exclusive video footage of the Wiikey Team trying to solve the SMG problem!
> And I feel the urge to say that I'm really impressed by their unorthodoxal methods...
> ...




OOOOhhh a misleading link tied to a youtube video about the wiikey fix. I haven't seen a single one of those in the past 119 pages. How original!


----------



## HipN (Oct 30, 2007)

^^hahaha nice video!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Cap'n Daccat @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NEWS!!!
> ...


go bitch somewhere else. wiikey is doing all they can  and this is how we pass the time till we can join the lucky and play smg


----------



## Cap'n Daccat (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Cap'n Daccat @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING NEWS!!!
> ...



Hahaha, i might do the same as well while waiting for the update... Everybody join the Wiikey Dance!


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Cap'n Daccat @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...



I'm sorry, did I hurt your feel bads?


----------



## platypusrme427 (Oct 30, 2007)

wiikey,,,........... TIME TO / DA WRISTS OF JUSTICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeverX (Oct 30, 2007)

don't worry guys bee movie game is out let's all just play that till MR GAY is ready from the wiikey krew 


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Oct 30, 2007)

And when i bought the Wii everyone was telling me, "oooh, wiikey is the best".

Hmmz, i dont understand what the problem is if cyclo team broke it within 24hrs, why cant wiikey-team do it? just ask cyclo for help ffs i u dont know... we dont care about the glory, we care about the money we put on buying ur chip. Show some respect towards us..


----------



## Raze1988 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Phange (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> And when i bought the Wii everyone was telling me, "oooh, wiikey is the best".
> 
> Hmmz, i dont understand what the problem is if cyclo team broke it within 24hrs, why cant wiikey-team do it? just ask cyclo for help ffs i u dont know... we dont care about the glory, we care about the money we put on buying ur chip. Show some respect towards us..



First of all, CycloWiz is a shoddy chip. A good 20% of them break. Second, the CycloWiz team already had been working on an update long before this came out, and it just so happened to be compatible with SMG. They got lucky.

As for CycloWiz being a better product, anyone who's had both chips would tell you the difference in quality is night and day; WiiKey's the better chip in almost every way.


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Oct 30, 2007)

Then you can tell me in which ways its better?


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

tell that to the cyclowiz players that are enjoying SMG right now. Point is, they had an update already in the works that seams to head off a future security measure while wiikey team had their heads up their ass. No matter how you spin it, they had an update first and wiikey is dragging their feet.

"the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated."

Just what the hell does that mean? Use the same damn delivery method that you did on your last update. Sounds like an excuse to me.


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 30, 2007)

Look, it's not as simple as uploading an update to your website.  You have to find a way to deliver it.  Jeez.  Existing Wiikeys can't just update, they have to get the update delivered properly.  There's a system for this kind of thing that just needs to be worked out first.  So far there hasn't been a delivery system, so that's why it's going to take them a while to get it sorted out.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wiikey staff wasn't thinking about the future, and this security just slapped them upside the head. Now let's see how fast they can react!

@Tomobobo
They have released updates before in iso form. Do you not call that a delivery system or what?


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Look, it's not as simple as uploading an update to your website.Â You have to find a way to deliver it.Â Jeez.Â Existing Wiikeys can't just update, they have to get the update delivered properly.Â There's a system for this kind of thing that just needs to be worked out first.Â So far there hasn't been a delivery system, so that's why it's going to take them a while to get it sorted out.



Uh...1.9b update anyone?


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 30, 2007)

"Existing Wiikeys can't just update, they have to get the update delivered properly. There's a system for this kind of thing that just needs to be worked out first."

Wow, you would make a good politician. That was five sentences that didn't manage to say anything.

Existing wiikeys can't just update? How do you explain how we updated to 1.9b then? Did I not have an existing wiikey? Didn't I just download the firmware update from the website and update via DVD? 

Look, if you're gunna smoke some then at least share it would ya. I hate greedy weed smokers!


----------



## fldash (Oct 31, 2007)

Delivery system needs to be Usenet, Rapidshare, or anything else... what's so hard about getting a firmware image out.


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 31, 2007)

Apparently sarcasm doesn't travel well to you four.


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Apparently sarcasm doesn't travel well to you four.



No, its about you dont know how to use it..


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Then you can tell me in which ways its better?




Comparison chart for the win!  This is the chart endorsed by the mod of wiinewz

http://modyawii.psx-scene.com/pages/mod-comparison.php



What Cyclo lacks is DVD+RW suport and Failsafe update (IE...recovery form a bad flash)

In addition, the cyclo requires additional wires to enable firmware upgrades via dvd, and addtional wires for teh chip disable feature,



Bottom line:  Wiikey is a better design, and cyclo has better support.


----------



## fldash (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Bottom line: Wiikey is a better design, and cyclo has better support.


  Having less wires means better design?  You're clueless.  Better design is all about understanding what may come in the future and coding for it.  As you can see, Cyclowiz immediately had out an update to fix the SMG issue where as Wiikey is still scrambling for a 'delivery method' of all things to blame.


----------



## Jools07 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Look, it's not as simple as uploading an update to your website.Â You have to find a way to deliver it.Â Jeez.Â Existing Wiikeys can't just update, they have to get the update delivered properly.Â There's a system for this kind of thing that just needs to be worked out first.Â So far there hasn't been a delivery system, so that's why it's going to take them a while to get it sorted out.


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(fldash @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bottom line: Wiikey is a better design, and cyclo has better support.  Having less wires means better design?  You're clueless.  Better design is all about understanding what may come in the future and coding for it.  As you can see, Cyclowiz immediately had out an update to fix the SMG issue where as Wiikey is still scrambling for a 'delivery method' of all things to blame.




Sigh...I have no reply for childish ignorance.  Have fun with SMG.


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 31, 2007)

I just like to install wiikeys over cyclo's b/c of stories of blown "n" fuses caused by the cyclo's, plus soldering the reset wire is a pain.


----------



## IceFreak2000 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(taggart6 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you can tell me in which ways its better?
> ...



Wrong I'm afraid; as SoraK05 is fond of pointing out, the CycloWiz can be flashed using the DVD Tool cable in case of a bad flash. http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=987

Oh, and the last firmware update I did on my CycloWiz was via a DVD+RW. Just thought you might want to know...


----------



## fldash (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sigh...I have no reply for childish ignorance. Have fun with SMG.


 Rendered you speechless like I intended.  You have no legs to stand on.  Good riddance.


----------



## DNA7 (Oct 31, 2007)

im still unsure which way to go, aside from the cyclowiz not supporting dvd rw disc i see no real issues there, just to clearify the cyclowiz requires 9 solder points for it to be upgradable via dvd correct

so essentially its dvd rw versus a quick team that updates accordingly, seems to me cyclowiz is the better choice, note im a complete noob here, inffact i was shipping my wii to have a wiikey installed tom...now im undecided and will likely go with the cyclowiz instead


----------



## piatzo (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Kafluke @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> "the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated."
> 
> Just what the hell does that mean? Use the same damn delivery method that you did on your last update. Sounds like an excuse to me.



"In order to guarantee stability, we have had to make a fairly *major change to the way the code works.* While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated."

The chalenge isn't delivery only, the chalenge is to create a update that people with wiikey in home change the way the code works


got it?


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 31, 2007)

cyclowiz vs. wiikey > council wars


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh my God both modchips do the same fucking thing, allow you to play games you don't have to pay for.

Cyclowiz users, you have your update, why the hell are you still on this thread? We know that in this scenario you won, stop rubbing it in peoples faces like jackasses.

Wiikey users, face it, Cyclowiz won this round, get over it. I'm sure the update will come before Galaxy is released, in which case you can still play the game before it is released. Be happy you are not with one of teh other modchips who have not even recognised the problem yet.

The bottom line is, both modchips are on the top of the list, and who is better is VERY debatable. And half you fuckers won't even go out and buy the game like you should anyway, so you all have NO ROOM to talk.

At launch, wiikey was a better chip. Now Cyclowiz has caught up and proved to be a worthy competitor. So if you ask me they are about even right now, this event alone does not tell you who is better. Cause next time, it may be wiikey thats beats Cyclowiz with an update. And if that happens, than everybody will say that wiikey is the better chip, when in truth it doesnt prove shit. Cyclowiz got lucky with the timming, thats a fact. Wiikey at least adressed the issue, if they do not follow through with there promise, then yes its safe to say Cyclowiz is superior. But until that happens, STFU!

Ahh now I can discard my soapbox...


----------



## cubin' (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll never understand the modchip rivalry


----------



## IceFreak2000 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(CrimsoniteX @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Oh my God both modchips do the same fucking thing, allow you to play games you don't have to pay for.
> 
> Cyclowiz users, you have your update, why the hell are you still on this thread? We know that in this scenario you won, stop rubbing it in peoples faces like jackasses.
> 
> ...



On the whole, I fully agree with you. The WiiKey team will release an update when they're good and ready; there's absolutely no point bitching at this stage. After all, I don't remember seeing any guarantees that any modchip would be future-proof. It may well be the case that Nintendo manage to produce some modchip detection at some point in the future that cannot be worked around. Just be grateful that we know it's possible to bypass the copy protection with this iteration, and wait until the WiiKey team are happy to release it to the outside world.

FWIW, I have a CycloWiz in a PAL system, but I'm waiting for a PAL release, and I've not even attempted the current dumps.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep wiikey owners have nothing to worry about

I have been reliably informed that this update will be release in half ( yes half) the time it took for the last update.


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Yep wiikey owners have nothing to worry about
> 
> I have been reliably informed that this update will be release in half ( yes half) the time it took for the last update.



If you remember correctly, the last update was not needed, it was more a cosmetic thing (streaming audio for GC backups). This one however, is very much needed. It will be out before Galaxy is released, their sales depend on it. 

Cheers for lame sarcasm


----------



## sidneyyoung (Oct 31, 2007)

pleasure


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Yep wiikey owners have nothing to worry about
> 
> I have been reliably informed that this update will be release in half ( yes half) the time it took for the last update.



Thats great news so we can expect it in 6 months right? LOL


----------



## transpolucion (Oct 31, 2007)

i have wiinja v2, Will I be able to play someday mario Galaxy?


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Oct 31, 2007)

Someday hopefuly, they have not even acknowleged the problem on their website yet though...


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 31, 2007)

Even with the new WiiKey bitching topic this topic is still full of trash posts from lurkers.


----------



## saxophonet (Oct 31, 2007)

is anyone else having problems with BC?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 31, 2007)

I know I, for one, CAN NOT wait for another joke about how long it will take for the wiikey update to come!
I just ABSOLUTELY LOVE this one "They say they are working on it, so that means we'll see it in a year!" ELL OH ELL!


----------



## MrKuenning (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree,  I want it just as much as everyone else.  But its frikin anoying, trying to read an update only to find its the 30 billionth person saying, "GOSH, i hope wiikey team fixes it, I want to play"

DUH!!!  So does everyone else!!!   There is 121 pages of people saying that.  Those comments arnt helpful.  There is now like 6 topics filled with that.  People you have to at least TRY not to look retarded.


----------



## theman69 (Oct 31, 2007)

im going to wait until november 12th then start bitching


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 31, 2007)

*You ppl need to stfu and play some Manhunt 2.  It works on the WiiKey if you didn't know!*


----------



## MrKuenning (Oct 31, 2007)

Back to the game,  I am stoked to play it,  I was skeptical of NEW super mario DS, and I was very impressed in how they kept to the original feel.

I can only hope that galaxy has that smooth feel, and that they didnt goo to far with the remote features.


----------



## PBC (Oct 31, 2007)

Cant wait to try [email protected]!


----------



## demented (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> is anyone else having problems with BC?


dead slow... think they're open to new registrations at the moment...


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(demented @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is anyone else having problems with BC?
> ...



I know this was unintentional, but thanks for the heads up on them being open for registration.  Finally got an account, I've been trying for weeks.


----------



## phlyjedi (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(demented @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is anyone else having problems with BC?
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 31, 2007)

I thought the front page said tomorrow at midnight? nevermind just check it and it says

"Update1: 00:14 AM This is now in effect.  RL gets in the way sometimes.  There will be another update when it's finished. "

I wish they didn't open registrations..I don't want it to go down like oink..


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I thought the front page said tomorrow at midnight? nevermind just check it and it says
> 
> "Update1: 00:14 AM This is now in effect.Â RL gets in the way sometimes.Â There will be another update when it's finished. "
> 
> I wish they didn't open registrations..I don't want it to go down like oink..



I wouldn't think that would matter.  Wasn't oink invite only?  And then what, they got shut down anyway, right?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 31, 2007)

Well BC has a user limit as to how many members it can have at one time. So, that keeps it down and quiet. They are also pretty strict when it comes to posting, ratios, and such..So, I think we'll be ok. It's just that the more people that are part of something the more people know about it, obviously..


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Well BC has a user limit as to how many members it can have at one time. So, that keeps it down and quiet. They are also pretty strict when it comes to posting, ratios, and such..So, I think we'll be ok. It's just that the more people that are part of something the more people know about it, obviously..



Yeah but I'm pretty sure none of these trackers are under the radar.  I mean, I figure most companies already have moles already all over sites like this, but no one thinks twice about tracker talk etc.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(demented @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(saxophonet @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> ...



forgive my ignorance but what is BC?


----------



## stok3d (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I thought the front page said tomorrow at midnight? nevermind just check it and it says
> 
> "Update1: 00:14 AM This is now in effect.Â RL gets in the way sometimes.Â There will be another update when it's finished. "
> 
> I wish they didn't open registrations..I don't want it to go down like oink..



It let me register, but keep getting 404'd on the validation, arghhh..anyone else?


----------



## Opium (Oct 31, 2007)

I can confirm what other have already confirmed. *The Metroid turn-off trick does indeed work.* No duplicate channels and no corrupt Wii system settings menu.

As always you MUST be on the latest Wii firmware, in this case 3.1E before attempting to do this or you will corrupt your settings.

But yes it does work, no worries.

Tested on:

PAL Wii
3.1E
Wiikey


----------



## lordg (Oct 31, 2007)

holy moly, still no update from Wiikey,

I say holy moly!


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I can confirm what other have already confirmed. *The Metroid turn-off trick does indeed work.* No duplicate channels and no corrupt Wii system settings menu.
> 
> As always you MUST be on the latest Wii firmware, in this case 3.1E before attempting to do this or you will corrupt your settings.
> 
> ...



Hi Opium,

Ok so you are saying that it works,Have you tried it yourself?
If your are correct then i can run super mario galaxy ntsc on my pal wii with wiikey and firmware 3.1e and it will work fine once the metroid prime trick is done at about 15% is this correct?

Cheers Shane


----------



## Opium (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm what other have already confirmed. *The Metroid turn-off trick does indeed work.* No duplicate channels and no corrupt Wii system settings menu.
> ...



Yes, that's correct. I just did it myself less than an hour ago.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 31, 2007)

Rubish, the Metroid trick has been confirmed not to work and how could u have tested it on your WiiKey with out the new firmware


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Opium,

So please correct me if this is wrong.
I burn 1 copy as normal and 1 copy with wii brick blocker.
I put the normal 1 in and allow to update then turn off at about 15%.
I then put the 1 with wii brick blocker in and play away.

Cheers Shane


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2007)

@pain - uh... he tested it? how couldn't he test it? 

@opium - i can't read through all 123 pages, any word if it works on ntsc wii's?


----------



## Deekman (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Rubish, the Metroid trick has been confirmed not to work and how could u have tested it on your WiiKey with out the new firmware



Uhh.. are you really going to argue with a mod on this point?


----------



## gram (Oct 31, 2007)

I remember reading earlier in this post that it didn't work. Apparently people had tested it on several different levels of the update without success. So what have you done different to make it work ?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 31, 2007)

You can still run the super mario update with wiikey.
you just can't play the game after because it detects the game is burnt.
The channels come from the update. Unles you do the trick as Opium said so you don't get them.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> @pain - uh... he tested it? how couldn't he test it?
> 
> @opium - i can't read through all 123 pages, any word if it works on ntsc wii's?



NTSC wii's won't get dupe channels because it's an NTSC game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2007)

didn't mean the channels. if i do what opium said exactly by the word on a ntsc wii with wiikey, would mario galaxy work?


----------



## Opium (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Rubish, the Metroid trick has been confirmed not to work and how could u have tested it on your WiiKey with out the new firmware
> 
> 
> The metroid turn off trick does indeed work to avoid duplicate channels. I know because I have done it. Why would I need a new Wiikey firmware to test that?
> ...



This is only for PAL Wii's to avoid getting duplicate channels when running Mario Galaxy. You still can't play the game. NTSC Wii's should just let the game update run through and install.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2007)

k, now i'm confused.
"If your are correct then i can run super mario galaxy ntsc on my pal wii with wiikey"
"Yes, that's correct. I just did it myself less than an hour ago."

quite frankly, i don't care if my channels duplicate or not, i just want to run mario galaxy. by what is said there, i'm under the impresstion that mario galaxy works on pal wii's with wiikey. is there any reason this trick wouldn't work on ntsc wii's with wiikey?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> k, now i'm confused.
> "If your are correct then i can run super mario galaxy ntsc on my pal wii with wiikey"
> "Yes, that's correct. I just did it myself less than an hour ago."
> 
> quite frankly, i don't care if my channels duplicate or not, i just want to run mario galaxy. by what is said there, i'm under the impresstion that mario galaxy works on pal wii's with wiikey. is there any reason this trick wouldn't work on ntsc wii's with wiikey?



ELL OH ELL


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2007)

....what?
he got wiikey to run  mario galaxy on a pal wii. why wouldn't it work with ntsc wii? just 3.1u instead of 3.1e


----------



## Opium (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> k, now i'm confused.
> "If your are correct then i can run super mario galaxy ntsc on my pal wii with wiikey"
> "Yes, that's correct. I just did it myself less than an hour ago."
> 
> quite frankly, i don't care if my channels duplicate or not, i just want to run mario galaxy. by what is said there, i'm under the impresstion that mario galaxy works on pal wii's with wiikey. is there any reason this trick wouldn't work on ntsc wii's with wiikey?



Ahh sorry about that. I didn't make myself clear in my earlier post. I'm referring to being able to get the game running (up until the detected modchip error screen) while avoiding the duplicate channels. In other words, I'm just saying that the metroid turn off trick works to avoid duplicate channels.


----------



## shane1972 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Xuphor,

He did not get it to work just got the error.
But he had no duplicate channles.

Shane


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2007)

ah, ok. thanks for that clear-up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i'm probly not the only one who got confused.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> ....what?
> he got wiikey to run  mario galaxy on a pal wii. why wouldn't it work with ntsc wii? just 3.1u instead of 3.1e


He didn't get the game to work..He just got the update included with the game that happens when you first put the game in to not update his PAL wii with NTSC firmware.. Keeping him from, in turn, getting duplicate channels.

edit: after posting this i see i was very late to the draw...


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> ....what?
> he got wiikey to runÂ mario galaxy on a pal wii. why wouldn't it work with ntsc wii? just 3.1u instead of 3.1e



EDIT: Shane got it.  And for the record, I don't know how anyone could be confused by this.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2007)

people who started reading on page 123. and the last page they read was 84, due to being at work/college.
you try it


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe if we inhaled lead fumes for a few weeks straight first.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 31, 2007)

So why has everyone else who has tried the metriod trick reported it not to work, its even mentioned on the front page


----------



## Prema (Oct 31, 2007)

Stop the discussion!

Opium is gbatemp, its on the frontpage now!


----------



## Opium (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> So why has everyone else who has tried the metriod trick reported it not to work, its even mentioned on the front page



They most likely tried to do it while not on the latest Wii system firmware. Not having the latest firmware results in corrupt settings. That's already been proven in this thread.

I've updated the news post to reflect the information as we get it.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 31, 2007)

I apoligise


----------



## Shoter350 (Oct 31, 2007)

i know this doesnt work on Wiikey (YET), however i still HAD to try it out (im sure i wasnt the only one!)

anyways, my dog flips out at the game channel when you hear "Super mario Galaxyyyyyyyyyyy". everytime i play it, my puggle RUNS to the tv and looks at it like she's possessed. funny stuff.

now if only we could play the damn thing, im DYING here!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Oct 31, 2007)

ok sorry


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 31, 2007)

Please go on the Wiikey thread !


----------



## chaseincats (Oct 31, 2007)

where is the wiikey thread?


----------



## Opium (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(chaseincats @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> where is the wiikey thread?



here

Now please everyone, no more bitching or random wondering about the Wiikey update in this thread.


----------



## fishcatdog (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah especially since it's probably going to take the 6 months to release the upgrade!  LoL!  Like last time!

I'm so funny, my comments add a lot of value to the thread by creating more useless banter that technical readers have to sift through to find the information that they're looking for!


----------



## OTT13 (Oct 31, 2007)

For those who played it:HOW IS THE GAME??? 
Can we get some impressions of people? How is it compared to Sunshine and SM64? Controls any good? Graphics nice?

(sorry in advance if people already posted their impressions, i couldn't find them on the last few pages)


----------



## nloding (Oct 31, 2007)

I wish these forums had a "Search this thread" option.  I'd be able to peruse long threads like this without out all the bullshit and complaining and useless posts.

I have an OpenWii, but it looks like I might be switching in the next few weeks if this ain't fixed.  Some guys a YAOSM are close to a fix I heard; hopefully that'll jumpstart OpenWii again.


----------



## fldash (Oct 31, 2007)

I think it's a great game, but many people are comparing it to N64 Mario, which I never played; this is the first Nintendo console I've owned since SNES.

The controls can get confusing when Mario is on the bottom side of something that you can walk completely around, but I'm getting better at it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I wish these forums had a "Search this thread" option.Â I'd be able to peruse long threads like this without out all the bullshit and complaining and useless posts


We do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Take a gander at the bottom right corner of the thread you're viewing!


----------



## DiNo29 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, very small "enter keywords" form, never saw it before.
Anyway about the game, one unknow little website (for me anyway, never heard of it) reviewed it, and they gave it a 10/10 ^^'. 
That's deeko.com if you want to read it, but careful, you'll be even more despaired that you can't play it yet after that


----------



## Xandu (Oct 31, 2007)

So, let me get this straight.. Super Mario Galaxy will ONLY work on Cyclowiz 3.6 beta? Can it not run on Cyclowiz v2 or v1? Because I have no update switch so technically, I can't update. I have latest firmware (one that comes with Metroid).


----------



## sekhu (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Xandu @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> So, let me get this straight.. Super Mario Galaxy will ONLY work on Cyclowiz 3.6 beta? Can it not run on Cyclowiz v2 or v1? Because I have no update switch so technically, I can't update. I have latest firmware (one that comes with Metroid).



I thought you could update the chip via dvd? If not then yeah you will have to install the switch in order to apply the update, and it will omly work with the latest cyclowiz update


----------



## Biduleman (Oct 31, 2007)

You need to install the switch to update via dvd because the chip is not usable in upgrade mode (would it be possible for nintendo to update a chip that don't need an update switch like the wiikey or the Wiid to put a corrupted firmware?) and you can't upgrade it in play mode.

By the way, the game is so great! I think that galaxy is way better than Mario 64, but I was kinda young when Mario 64 got released so I didn't enjoyed it so much because of the difficulty... 

I'm not good at reviewing a game but if you have any questions OTT13, just ask them and I'll answer the best I can!


----------



## Tha-Rik (Oct 31, 2007)

Will the Wiikey Update work on Clones?


----------



## fldash (Oct 31, 2007)

Biduleman, one on system, or whatever, I have 4 stars, then I noticed it has a gray outline of something else.... not sure what it is.  I went to the galaxy and but it didn't pop-up as a selectable 'star', so I wasn't sure what star I had already gotten to pick to try and get this greyed out item.

Do you know how you get the 4th star on some systems when you've already gotten 3 of them?  Which star do you pick of the three to find the 'hidden' star?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Tha-Rik @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Will the Wiikey Update work on Clones?



No, Team WiiKey is delaying the release of the update in order to make sure it won't work with clones.


----------



## Tha-Rik (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tha-Rik @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Will the Wiikey Update work on Clones?
> ...



http://wii.qj.net/WiiKey-upgrade-on-the-wa...pg/49/aid/90844


----------



## maniza (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tha-Rik @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Will the Wiikey Update work on Clones?
> ...




there is no proof of that.


----------



## shonosuke (Oct 31, 2007)

Everyone who wants to play Galaxy on a wiikey wii get ready for a long wait


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 31, 2007)

i think he was being sarcastic.

On a sidenote, i have a friend who does PR for nintendo and apparently whilst Mario Galaxy has protection, there is no requirement for 3rd partys to use it. Seems weird, athough only time will tell.


----------



## maniza (Oct 31, 2007)

the brigth side is we are not totaly screwed like ppl whit wiid winja and even some cyclowiis


----------



## benbjo (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(shonosuke @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Everyone who wants to play Galaxy on a wiikey wii get ready for a long wait



Really? We just have to wait until the game is released tbh


----------



## sidneyyoung (Oct 31, 2007)

It's already released.. japan, and the release has been dumped too.

Unless Japanese games don't count ?


----------



## benbjo (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> It's already released.. japan, and the release has been dumped too.
> 
> Unless Japanese games don't count ?



Nah I mean we only have to wait until it is released so we can buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously, 50$ isn't so much to pay for a great game. 
If I have to pay for first party Nintendo games I am happy enough. Anyway, so crack or patch will come around to fix the protection issue. Until then I'll buy the games worth buying.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Tha-Rik @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Tha-Rik @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> ...



That link you provided is referencing the 1.9b firmware update. Look at the date (April 2007) Although I don't agree with cruddybuddy either because he has provided no proof of his claims. In fact he has provided no proof of any of the claims that he has made in this thread so even though I just started posting on these forums about a week ago, cruddybuddy has already lost all credibility with me.


----------



## KSB2003 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(fldash @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I think it's a great game, but many people are comparing it to N64 Mario, which I never played; this is the first Nintendo console I've owned since SNES.
> 
> The controls can get confusing when Mario is on the bottom side of something that you can walk completely around, but I'm getting better at it.




Yeah, the game is brilliant.  Closer to M64 than Sunshine was.  For the first couple of hours it feels slightly strange (upside down and whatnow), but becomes intuitive before too long.  The controls are smooth and remeniscent of M64.  The cameras are much better than Sunshine.  The game progressing is essentially the same as the previous games.  There's a lot of eye candy on top, which can give the impression that the game is a bit complicated.  But once you see through that the game is very familiar to fans of the series.  Personally I'm loving it.

People always give me grief for getting a cyclowiz (especially a v1), but I've always found it to be great.  The switch is a pain when you see how easy wiikey owners have it, but I can so live with that.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Sebacestmoi @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I’ve got a Japanese Wii with the 3.0J update, a Wiikey and the duplicate Weather Channel bug because I’ve played to Metroid Prime 3: Corruption with my Wii.
> I want to buy Super Mario Galaxy JAP but I would like to be sure that:
> - The game can be launched in my Wii without a bug
> - The game will not disable my Wiikey (by itself, by an update or another thing…)
> ...



You have 126 pages of info where all your questions are answered and you still just ask them without searching? oy vey!


----------



## benbjo (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Sebacestmoi @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I’ve got a Japanese Wii with the 3.0J update, a Wiikey and the duplicate Weather Channel bug because I’ve played to Metroid Prime 3: Corruption with my Wii.
> I want to buy Super Mario Galaxy JAP but I would like to be sure that:
> - The game can be launched in my Wii without a bug
> - The game will not disable my Wiikey (by itself, by an update or another thing…)
> ...



The Short answer:
Yes
No
No (only happens if you stop the update)
Yes (Same question as nr 2 really...)

There is an update on the gamedisc and there is a check on the disc which checks if it is burned or not. 

Long answer:
Use the search function


----------



## spiderben25 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(benbjo @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's already released.. japan, and the release has been dumped too.
> ...


Yes, 50$ isn't so much to pay for a great game, but for us, European, it is 50€ (= 72$). So I am waiting for the Wiikey update.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry to be testy with you. I didn't mean to come off rude, I'm just a little upset with wiikey team and taking it out on you. My bad. No offense meant.


----------



## totty (Oct 31, 2007)

For those of you waiting for the Wiikey update to correct "Super Mario Galaxy" issues, here are some tidbits of information...

* The original Wiikey coder, reponsible for previous delays, is no longer working on it. The update is being authored by the same team responsible for D2Ckey.

* CyloWiz was already working on an update to improve code transfers and, by pure luck, it also fixed SMG. This is how they were able to issue an update so quickly.

* The Wiikey update is being written from scratch by the D2Ckey coding team. This takes time and will, most likely, be a more stable environment than the previously available (unfinished by the original coder) firmware v1.9

The Wiikey Team is fully aware of how anxious everyone is for this update and they are fully committed to providing a working and stable update. 

Source: www.wiinewz.com


----------



## fldash (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> * CyloWiz was already working on an update to improve code transfers and, by pure luck, it also fixed SMG. This is how they were able to issue an update so quickly.


 Actually, I believe this is a rumor that's now believed to be false.


----------



## ThE MaSTeR 3 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you Totty that makes me feel better. I just hope the update is out before the weekends over.


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Oct 31, 2007)

Totty, how did u get this info, or is it something uve come up with urself..


----------



## NiGHtS (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Totty, how did u get this info, or is it something uve come up with urself..



Does thou not useth his eyes?

He's posted the source you twit.


----------



## dydy (Oct 31, 2007)

if i understand the next firmware wiikey come soon?


----------



## maniza (Oct 31, 2007)

soon has many interpretations


----------



## benbjo (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(spiderben25 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(benbjo @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> ...



Yeah, in Norway we pay 500kr (about 80$), but really it is not all that much. I can afford buying a few must have games per year if I have to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To the swiss guy asking for confirmation: Go ahead and buy the game. It will work. I will do the same


----------



## eggflip (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(maniza @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> soon has many interpretations



When talking about Wiikey, it means compared to the time since the Big Bang (about 13.7 billion years ago).


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 31, 2007)

eggflip: I think to, too.

I would really love to buy the game if only I had a Japanese Wii


----------



## lettuce (Oct 31, 2007)

Dear Wiikey team, Well since your working on a more stable update do you think they could also sort out the dupliacte channel problem aswell, thank you


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(lettuce @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Dear Wiikey team, Well since your working on a more stable update do you think they could also sort out the dupliacte channel problem aswell, thank you




I think thats more of a Wii firmware issue between running NTSC games on PAL Wiis and not a mod chip issue.    It would be nice if that was fixed, but I doubt they can.  Until then, the metroid trick looks like the only option for pal users.


I wonder if this happens on ntsc wiis that use pal games?


----------



## Miah (Oct 31, 2007)

"we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a *delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated*."

The delivery system is obviously not talking about how to make it downloadable, they could simply toss it on their website or a torrent. So if "delivery system" does not mean to deliver to us, it could only mean how to deliver it to the chip.
And that's what they said "delivery system *to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated*". 

What I gather from this is that the update cannot simply be loaded on to the chip by DVD like previous firmware updates. A Whole new firmware from scratch may require a new chip BIOS update as well, that could not be done from DVD (speculating). 

This may mean that they are either:
1) Looking for a standard connector that we the user could get locally to attach our chip to our PC for the update.
2) They need to make a device to connect the WiiKey to the PC that we would have to purchase. I would HIGHLY doubt they will just give them away for free.

Bottom line is if I have to open my case for the update, I will just swap it with a Cyclowiz.


----------



## bibi66 (Oct 31, 2007)

Great for Cyclowiz owners, D2CKey owners, Wiikey owners, but what about Wiid owners?

Does somebody got an information about it?


----------



## maniza (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Miah @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> "we have had to make a fairly major change to the way the code works. While all tests have proven positive, the challenge now is to create a *delivery system to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated*."
> 
> The delivery system is obviously not talking about how to make it downloadable, they could simply toss it on their website or a torrent. So if "delivery system" does not mean to deliver to us, it could only mean how to deliver it to the chip.
> And that's what they said "delivery system *to allow existing Wiikeys to be updated*".
> ...




dont give to much thougth to their words, after all they are chinese and a translation is never acurate so stop traing to read behind the lines and go play some batallion wars, or manhaunt or zack and wiki give it a week and maybe the update will be here


----------



## Xandu (Oct 31, 2007)

I hope a patch comes out or something. I got my Wii premodded from abroad!


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(maniza @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> go play some batallion wars



speaking of which, does battalion wars 2 work? or does thta game have this protection too?


----------



## laramy (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Xuphor @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(maniza @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > go play some batallion wars
> ...


Same deal.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2007)

seriously? or is he just being an asshole, like many other people here are doing


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 31, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy FiX Wii LEiPESHi

Fake or Real?


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Oct 31, 2007)

That fix is fake. 

I've heard from one source that BWii works and one says it doesn't. So now i'm not sure if it uses the protection or not! 

Can anyone confirm it?


----------



## LOTG (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(gamecubex @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Super Mario Galaxy FiX Wii LEiPESHi
> 
> Fake or Real?



Read the thread: Fake, like 2 days ago.


----------



## Kafluke (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(gamecubex @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Super Mario Galaxy FiX Wii LEiPESHi
> 
> Fake or Real?



As said so many times in this thread, all patches are fake. They won't be able to patch the game. You have to update the firmware on your modchip. It's not a problem with the game its a problem with the current firmwares on the chips.

So in conclusion, any other patches that you see for SMG are fake! Unless you get a new firmware update for your chip you will NOT be able to play this scene-release.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2007)

from Blackcats-Games abotu battalion wars 2:

"no new protection,but doesn't work on pal" 
"Doesn't work on PAL....Shows up in menu. Black screen after start."

and all the comments seem to agree with that.







 downloading via usenet now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it'll tie me over until mario galaxy is fixed


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 31, 2007)

MASSIVE MARIO GALAXY SPOILER 
(don't click if you don't want to be spoiled)

i REALLY wanna play NOW !!


http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/2532/su...axy02xo9rx9.jpg
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/2532/su...axy02xo9rx9.jpg


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2007)

btw people, that's not a fake picture. it truly is a massive spoiler. do NOT click it "just to see if it really is a spoiler or not"


----------



## HaTaX (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't want to ruin the spoiler, but I'll say I'm glad they didn't say "Mansion" in there... lol


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 31, 2007)

hmm i dont want to read spoilers, but "mansion"? i hope thats not  BIG spoiler


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> MASSIVE MARIO GALAXY SPOILER
> (don't click if you don't want to be spoiled)
> 
> i REALLY wanna play NOW !!


why are you posting this here, you are causing extreme torture to me not to click on this pic.


----------



## MarkusE (Oct 31, 2007)

If your going to post spoilers, please use the tags and warn other users about the HUGE ass spoilers.
-Suspended by admin


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 31, 2007)

idiot... that was the spoiler..


----------



## chronjohnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Fuck this cocksucking shit.


----------



## Biduleman (Oct 31, 2007)

Go fuck yourself MarkusE


----------



## saxophonet (Nov 1, 2007)

fuck your fucking face uncle fucker....


----------



## datahoarder (Nov 1, 2007)

uhm, should i not go back a page and read? i'm sorta scared to... considering the above comments...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 1, 2007)

Go away you low post count losers.


----------



## RingKing97 (Nov 1, 2007)

Quick point

The D2C doesn't work on the older wii's, so wiikey doesn't have anything to sell us. If the there in no update then we all go get a cyclone there SOL no one would buy WiiKey. So they might just string us along until they have a fix. Sounds logical doesn't it??


----------



## Celsius (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(RingKing97 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Quick point
> 
> The D2C doesn't work on the older wii's, so wiikey doesn't have anything to sell us. If the there in no update then we all go get a cyclone there SOL no one would buy WiiKey. So they might just string us along until they have a fix. Sounds logical doesn't it??




No, that does not sound logical....


In fact a shiny gold coin for anyone who can decipher through the bad spelling, grammar and prose what this guy is talking about.

I was so confused by this post that I felt it necessary to register after lurking for some time and ask

*WTF?!*


----------



## tehcid (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Celsius @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RingKing97 @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick point
> ...



Calls 'em as I sees 'em


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 1, 2007)

There's a cyclowiz clone out?  hook me up!  No way am I paying 40 bucks for one!

That said, I want this game to have never come out so the forums would have never gotten screwed up...  MISSSION:  KILL MIYAMOTO!
EDIT: Wow, because of shinji's spoiler I will actually collect all the stars this time


----------



## Mr_Grinch (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Celsius @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RingKing97 @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick point
> ...



Translation: "I do not believe that the D2Ckey modchip will work on older model chips (for example the D2A drive chip). As this seems to be the case then Wiikey will make no further money from us. The upshot of this is that anyone buying a chip for an older drive model will automatically go for a cyclowiz due to the increased compatibility, putting the Wiikey team in severe financial hardship. The logical conclusion of this is that it's possible the Wiikey team currently don't have a fix but are giving the impression they do, just to keep people's confidence.

Does that sound reasonable to you?"

Personally I think the "fix" is on the way though.


----------



## Fat D (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Mr_Grinch @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Translation: "I do not believe that the D2Ckey modchip will work on older model chips (for example the D2A drive chip). As this seems to be the case then Wiikey will make no further money from us *by making us buy the D2CKey*. The upshot of this is that anyone buying a chip for an older drive model will automatically go for a cyclowiz due to the increased compatibility, putting the Wiikey team in severe financial hardship. The logical conclusion of this is that it's possible the Wiikey team currently don't have a fix but are giving the impression they do, just to keep people's confidence.
> 
> Does that sound reasonable to you?"


added something to explain the reasons.


----------



## busynow (Nov 1, 2007)

Good news for wiinja deluxe:

01/09/07 WIINJA DELUXE & WIINJA DELUXE LIMITED EDITION Upgrade 4 Released !! , Adds SUPER MARIO GALAXY Error 001 Support,Improves DVD9 and rest of medias reading.

wiikey where is the update?


----------



## Teun (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats Wiinja!


----------



## azhp (Nov 1, 2007)

Grats wiinja!

Now since the PIC chips can definitely do it, let's see some WiiFree or YAOSM action!

Too bad the wiinewz forums are down right now, I can imagine productivity will triple now that there's something to work off (Especially if they can find out what the wiinja code does)


----------



## katsuce (Nov 1, 2007)

awesome that the oldest (I think) modchip designed for the wii system has a way to circumvent the protection, congrats to whoever did that


In the meantime, still waiting for something new about wiikey, but I trust them (and I'm getting a 360 in order to wait for wiikey team to release a new firmware or for cinebox to ship my game)


----------



## kristijan08 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> awesome that the oldest (I think) modchip designed for the wii system has a way to circumvent the protection, congrats to whoever did that
> 
> 
> In the meantime, still waiting for something new about wiikey, but I trust them (and I'm getting a 360 in order to wait for wiikey team to release a new firmware or for cinebox to ship my game)



all the modchips were just essential clones of each other with basically the same parts and solder points. if one of them can do it, the others can!


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2007)

Im sure wiikey can be done then.. wiinja deluxe isnt too different i expect.

I have a wiikey installed, but also have a spare Wiinja deluxe. Ill use that if an update isnt ready by next week.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Im sure wiikey can be done then.. wiinja deluxe isnt too different i expect.
> 
> I have a wiikey installed, but also have a spare Wiinja deluxe. Ill use that if an update isnt ready by next week.



You're just like a real squirrel then Redsquirrel. You have spare modchips lying around like they were nuts...


----------



## shadow_arg (Nov 1, 2007)

[07.11.01] Wiikey update 1.9g (as in galaxy!) beta released!

We are pleased to announce that BETA HOTFIX v1.9g of the Wiikey firmware is now available to download. Please note that this is a BETA HOTFIX released as an immediate response to feedback from users regarding SMG. It comes with absolutely no warranty or guarantees. Use it at your own risk! Feedback is welcome, but please send your message one time only. We can't reply to every message we get, but we do read all of them.

The Wiikey Team would like to thank all of those who sent in their messages of support over the last few days. Knowing that there are so many kind people out there has really made the whole thing worthwhile. Thanks! :-)


----------



## Timmy!!& (Nov 1, 2007)

Hurray!!!


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah...just wanted to post the Wiikey news ^^

Now we PAL users just have to wait for our release. Should be here soon.


----------



## Cocytean (Nov 1, 2007)

Woo-Fuckin'-Hoo!!!!!


----------



## enigmak (Nov 1, 2007)

At last, that's what they should do! As for their now warranty issues, that's absolutely fair. If people want it so fast that bad, they should use it on their own risk! Personally, I will wait for a few tests before I drop the ball and try it! 

Report on double channels for PAL Wii anyone??



QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Ah...just wanted to post the Wiikey news ^^
> 
> Now we PAL users just have to wait for our release. Should be here soon.




It is also a PAL release, it is included in the Zipped firmware


----------



## Epohax (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Now we PAL users just have to wait for our release. Should be here soon.



What do you mean? The PAL update is in the .rar file too. The NTSC Mario Galaxy should work on PAL wii's too. In fact, I'm about to test it.

About the Wiikey update, it's 40MB, should one burn it to DVD or CDROM?

edit: I burned it to DVD, and the update went perfectly. Unrarring & burning Galaxy now. Expect update soon.


----------



## theman69 (Nov 1, 2007)

FINALLY!!!


----------



## enigmak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Epohax @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Now we PAL users just have to wait for our release. Should be here soon.
> ...



|                                                                  |
| Flashing the update                                              |
| -------------------                                              |
| The update ISO is located in update/wkupdate.1.9b.xx.iso, where  |
| xx responds to a region, ie us, jap, or pal. To burn the image   |
| to a DVD-R, it should first be padded as many DVD recorders will |
| not burn the image in its original size correctly. This can be   |
| by executing the following command (assuming you are in the      |
| update/ directory): filechop.exe wkupdate.1.9b.xx.iso 1459978240 |
| where xx corresponds to your region. This will create a 1.4GB    |
| image which can be recorded using Image Burner or other software.|
| 


That is what was included in the last firmware release, so DVD it is!


----------



## Epohax (Nov 1, 2007)

I didn't get it to work.

PAL Wii, with latest 3.1E firmware.
Wiikey with latest firmware, Galaxy fix

I burned the SMG iso untouched to a DVD, then put it in my Wii. Before displaying anything mario galaxy, it asked about an update, which I ran fully. When the Wii rebooted, I got double News and Weather channels, and mario Galaxy as a game was recognised. When I tried to run the game, the screen just went black.

Anyone else? Should I apply brickblocker or regionfrii or something?

Help me out here please.

*UPDATE: WORKS ON PAL WII*

In addition to my previous attempts, I set the Wii language to English (before it was Dutch, being Belgian). The game works now. I wish all of you good luck!


----------



## Schweino (Nov 1, 2007)

Works like a charm here on my US D2B Wii


----------



## Dingler (Nov 1, 2007)

Wiikey 1.9g PAL

Burned with RegionFrii + BrickBlocker @ 4x verbatim - works perfectly! GJ Wiikey team and HF to all


----------



## bxuereb (Nov 1, 2007)

works for me no problems at all smg works and all my other game i have work still ntsc-u with wiikey fix 1.9g all the way baby


----------



## Davy32 (Nov 1, 2007)

So just to be sure i don't brake my wii:

Update my wiikey, set my wii default lang to English, than run SMG and run the update on the disk.....play SMG.
I have a pal Wii witje 3.1E, i never did the Metroid update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

THNX


----------



## bxuereb (Nov 1, 2007)

thats all i did and i am playing it right now and loving it.


----------



## alkasetz (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, 131 pages and the Wiikey team does it. Kinda makes 99% of the thread redundant.

So, what's the game like?


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 1, 2007)

it there a way to avoid the channel bug ?
I've got a black screen after wiibrickblockered ... wiinja last firmware.


----------



## spiderben25 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a Wiikey 1.9g and I only have DVD-RW (not +). Will it work ?


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 1, 2007)

well, you can try, it's a dvd-rw so erasable


----------



## Phange (Nov 1, 2007)

All those people who dissed the WiiKey are looking a little foolish right now.


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Nov 1, 2007)

I couldn't be happier to be wrong.  I was getting ready to change chips today thinking for sure it was going to be at least a month or two before we get an update.


----------



## takuya (Nov 1, 2007)

my experience :
PAL Wii 3.1E with wiikey never updated
i do the MP3 trick (switch off the wii at 10% of the SMG update and burn another copy patched with brickbloker)
i got no others channels

update first my wiikey (never been updated since)
i don't change my language in wii settings (French)

Mario galaxy (patched with brickbloker only) just run fine and ... in FRENCH language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my wii settings are not broken
all is perfect !

wiikey update mirror : http://rapidshare.com/files/66720194/1.9g-beta.rar.html


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy S***! So a new patch is out for the wiikey, i can tell by reading the posts on this page since i havent followed the thread during the time I was sleeping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant reach wiikey.cn så can someone get it on rapidshare o something so I can download the firmware?

Edit: PAL users cant run SMG without getting duplicate channels? If thats true then ill wait for PAL?


----------



## Grenader (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey there, I don't really know which Wiikey version I have- but I think it is 1.3. 

My question is if I have to flash 1.9b first in order to install the new one (1.9g).

Thanks!


----------



## fldash (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> All those people who dissed the WiiKey are looking a little foolish right now.


 How exactly is that?  If I recall correctly, Cyclowiz users had their patch within 24 hours...


----------



## Clushje (Nov 1, 2007)

WiiKey did it?! Brilliant, well done to them.


----------



## Deekman (Nov 1, 2007)

New wiikey update worked perfectly for me on my NTSC Wii!

Mario Galaxy may be my new favorite game (that or Zac and Wiki)


----------



## mypetfrog (Nov 1, 2007)

i've been following the thread for a few days nwo and now that the WiiKey 1.9g update is here i still have a question...

just burned the SMG to disk with no regionfrii but brickblocker applied and it didn't work (get disk recognised, hit start and get black screen)
just burned again with both brickblocker and then regionfrii and still it doesn't work (as above)

If I just burn the clean SMG disk, do I have to do the FULL SMG update?  or just 10% of it on a PAL Wii?  Latest firmware on Wii (whatever that was online 2 days ago), latest 1.9g wiikey firmware (with region overide set to ON).  Verb's 4x all other games and burns work fine.

I don't want to ruin the Wii by doing a full USA SMG update when I was supposed to pull the power cable after 10%?!

Can someone clarify?

cheers

Ste


----------



## Matty (Nov 1, 2007)

Where can in download the WiiKey fix? The DL-Link timed out


----------



## Deekman (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll mirror the Wiikey update on my server for those who need it.
http://www.angry-gamers.com/misc/1.9g-beta.rar


----------



## lettuce (Nov 1, 2007)

If you use the brickblocker program does it stop the game from loading? As i understand it you need to do the MP3 trick?? I already have duplicate channels , thanks to pokemon battle arena, has anybody else who has duplicate channels already ran this super mario galaxy update and had any problems??


----------



## Kakyoin (Nov 1, 2007)

It won't work for me (I use a PAL console). Updated WiiKey to 1.9g (without previously updating to 1.9c, but other people I know didn't have any problem with that), Wii firmware updated to 3.1U via Mario Galaxy without using any tricks since I already had duplicate channels and when I try to start the game the screen just goes black.  Other backup games still work. Did I do something wrong? Thanks in advance


----------



## MacGyver2k (Nov 1, 2007)

works for me.

after updating the wii simply did a reset, that didn't work for me. 
still got the "unauthorized device" error. after unplugging the power cable
and setting the language to english everything worked fine.

thanks wiikey team, was fast enough for me


----------



## zebrone (Nov 1, 2007)

please someone can say if mario galaxy update is 3.0u or 3.1u? i've 3.0e ,no internet connection and i'don't want brick the console!!!


----------



## mypetfrog (Nov 1, 2007)

still trying to get this straight, on a PAL console should I do this?

RegionFrii patch the SMG to PAL region, and burn
Boot up game in PAL Wii
Allow Update
Pull Power at 10% (or let it run the FULL update?!)
BrickBlock patch the original SMG file, burn and play...

If so then do I have to BrickBlock the REGIONFRII'd version, or Brickblock the original clean version?
If I pull at 10% will I get dual channels?  Will I still get US Firmware? Will it affect my original games and other disks?

Don't want to knacker my Wii just to play SMG! or turn it into a pseudo US one.

Any PAL folk who can confirm??

ta

Ste


----------



## Kakyoin (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MacGyver2k @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> and setting the language to english everything worked fine.


That was my problem, thanks!


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure wiikey can be done then.. wiinja deluxe isnt too different i expect.
> ...



LOL yeah im a bit of a horder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway wiikey works now and played some galaxy all is good!


----------



## UchihaE (Nov 1, 2007)

I've heared that this game has multiplayer. Does it ? and how ?


----------



## Matty (Nov 1, 2007)

Dont worked for me (PAL-Console) updated WiiKey ... unplugged Wii.. switched to English .. and "unrecognized Disk" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## spiderben25 (Nov 1, 2007)

Perhaps you failed the burn of the disk or downloaded a nuked dump.


----------



## mypetfrog (Nov 1, 2007)

matty,

what order did you do things?  maybe there's a specific order in doing things that we're missing here...

can someone give a definitive order of exactly how to do things in clear terms?

is it 10% or full update?
does smg need to be regionfrii patched BEFORE doing update
will this give PAL or US firmware?
does it affect playing of other games or varying regions?

anyone?  

Ste


----------



## spiderben25 (Nov 1, 2007)

1) Download the game.
2) Patch the game with RegionFrii and burn it.
3) Launch the game and run the update. Unplug the Wii at about 10-15%.
4) Repatch the game (who is already patched with RegionFrii) with Brickblocker and burn it again.
5) Launch the game patched with RegionFrii and Brickblocker and play !


----------



## Matty (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(spiderben25 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Perhaps you failed the burn of the disk or downloaded a nuked dump.



Of Course it was nuked on the site.. but always fully funcional (why not if its nuked?!)

i Fixed WiiKey ... plugged the wii out .. switched Language to English and tried SMG => Undefined Disk .... in this order.

If there appears an Update if the ISO ever runs.. i've to stop at x% or fully run through?

Still reburning the image (30% least)


----------



## spiderben25 (Nov 1, 2007)

Look at my last post in page 132


----------



## mypetfrog (Nov 1, 2007)

cheers SpiderBen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




had differing reports on whether to regionfrii patch the SMG BEFORE updating or not.

if it worked for you then i'll go with that - fingers crossed

ta

Ste


----------



## Matty (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(spiderben25 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> 1) Download the game.
> 2) Patch the game with RegionFrii and burn it.
> 3) Launch the game and run the update. Unplug the Wii at about 10-15%.
> 4) Repatch the game (who is already patched with RegionFrii) with Brickblocker and burn it again.
> 5) Launch the game patched with RegionFrii and Brickblocker and play !



Need to switch to "PAL"-Region right?


----------



## mrwienerdog (Nov 1, 2007)

Brand new here.  Have been on this site for quite a while, but have had no need to post.  Read a couple of pages ago that the image size needs to be padded so it becomes 1.4GB.  When I burn the iso, it comes out to 40MB.  Am I doing someting wrong?  I am an NTSC user, this should not be difficult, but I am sitting here typing this message while I am trying to be a good dad, and my son is getting frustrated while I screw around on the computer (in other words, I can't fully concentrate).

SO... I have a 40 MB image burned.  Is this what I proceed with?  There is something written about filechop etc. before.  Sorry for my newbishness, but what do you expect from an old man?


----------



## Epak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(zebrone @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> please someone can say if mario galaxy update is 3.0u or 3.1u? i've 3.0e ,no internet connection and i'don't want brick the console!!!




Hmmm... does anybody know if I can update my PAL Wii with a game disc. I don't have an internet connection for the Wii yet so I'm stuck with 2.1E or something. Does Metroid 3 pal have the 3.1E update?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2007)

make sure to run wiikey 1.2 again and change region overide on!! otherwise it wont work.


----------



## mypetfrog (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mrwienerdog @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Brand new here.Â Have been on this site for quite a while, but have had no need to post.Â Read a couple of pages ago that the image size needs to be padded so it becomes 1.4GB.Â When I burn the iso, it comes out to 40MB.Â Am I doing someting wrong?Â I am an NTSC user, this should not be difficult, but I am sitting here typing this message while I am trying to be a good dad, and my son is getting frustrated while I screw around on the computer (in other words, I can't fully concentrate).
> 
> SO... I have a 40 MB image burned.Â Is this what I proceed with?Â There is something written about filechop etc. before.Â Sorry for my newbishness, but what do you expect from an old man?



personally this wasn't a problem, just burn the ISO using any decent burner (hey I even used Toast on the Mac!) and it shoudl be fine.  I think the only issue is with some burning software that won;t add on enough of an 'out' track on the disk and it might not be recognised by the wii.  burn it, if wii see's it then fine, of not then use the filechop program to make it the full 1.4gb and try again.

might be wrong, feel free to correct me (i'm 'old' too, well so my son tells me!)
Ste


----------



## zebrone (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(spiderben25 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> 1) Download the game.
> 2) Patch the game with RegionFrii and burn it.
> 3) Launch the game and run the update. Unplug the Wii at about 10-15%.
> 4) Repatch the game (who is already patched with RegionFrii) with Brickblocker and burn it again.
> 5) Launch the game patched with RegionFrii and Brickblocker and play !



I've 2 questions:
This trick run if you don't have dupe channel? but if you already have it you must do the trick however?
I've fw3.0e if i run SMG i will brick completely my wii..? The update contained in it is 3.1u?


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 1, 2007)

PAL users cant run SMG without getting duplicate channels? If thats true then ill wait for PAL?


----------



## mypetfrog (Nov 1, 2007)

OK have 2 well experienced posters to this board advising of 2 options for pre-patching prior to updating the wii with the SMG update.

One says to update the PAL Wii using a regionfrii patched SMG, one says to use the clean SMG to update the PAL wii.

Are both you guys right or doesn't it really matter?  Does one lead to a US firmware on the Wii and one PAL?

I'll finally 'do this thing' once I hear back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks again guys!

Ste


----------



## phrostminor (Nov 1, 2007)

Updated the Wiikey to 1.9g and mario is giving black screen. Error #001 unauthorized device has been detected. What can I do now?


----------



## spiderben25 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(zebrone @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spiderben25 @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Download the game.
> ...


The "Metroid Prime 3" trick is here not to get the duplicate channels


----------



## spiderben25 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mypetfrog @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> OK have 2 well experienced posters to this board advising of 2 options for pre-patching prior to updating the wii with the SMG update.
> 
> One says to update the PAL Wii using a regionfrii patched SMG, one says to use the clean SMG to update the PAL wii.
> 
> ...


If you have a Wiikey, you can use a clean SMG to update because the Wiikey have a RegionFrii feature. However, you should patch with RegionFrii and do the update, it take 5 seconds and you are sure it will work.


----------



## martsmall (Nov 1, 2007)

my wii is version 3.1e  is it use the turning off @ 10% thing ?


----------



## canli (Nov 1, 2007)

I live in Belgium. I'm glad to have bought an US Wii by the internet; 

After the update of Wiikey, SMG works fine. The game asked for an update. Updated without problem. 
Thank you Wiikey.


----------



## Jools07 (Nov 1, 2007)

All this PAL talk is confusing me. I have an NTSC Wii (v3.0U and v1.3 WiiKey), are these the steps I need to take.

1) Burn 1.9g .iso
2) Update Wii to 3.1U
3) Run 1.9g dvd
4) Run clean SMG .iso and let it update as normal
5) Play SMG

Is this correct? I don't need to go from 1.3 to 1.9b first do I?


----------



## Grenader (Nov 1, 2007)

Can I burn the 1.9g image without expanding the file to Gamecube size?


----------



## darksushi (Nov 1, 2007)

I tried to update the wiikey but i only have a error message after the installation process.


----------



## Kakyoin (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Grenader @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Can I burn the 1.9g image without expanding the file to Gamecube size?


You can, but some drives won't burn it at the correct size. I'd suggest to expand the file just in case.


----------



## shonosuke (Nov 1, 2007)

Its not like dublicate channels do anything
Just ignore them


----------



## maniza (Nov 1, 2007)

i get these error : test failed
check your conections and try again! 

any idea how to fix these


----------



## phrostminor (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(maniza @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> i get these error : test failed
> check your conections and try again!
> 
> any idea how to fix these



Before you hit A to test, eject the cd. Then it will test to 100%. Put cd back in. Then eject it again before hitting A to update.


----------



## canli (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools07 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> All this PAL talk is confusing me. I have an NTSC Wii (v3.0U and v1.3 WiiKey), are these the steps I need to take.
> 
> 1) Burn 1.9g .iso
> 2) Update Wii to 3.1U
> ...



That's what I did. Ah no, my Wii was on 3.0U. I think the update in the Game made it 3.1U.

PS: My wiikey wasn't on 1.9b but on 1.3 before the 1.9g.


----------



## spiderben25 (Nov 1, 2007)

If you have a NTSC Wii, you just have to apply the 1.9g Wiikey update and to burn the clean SMG iso. Then, you can do the full update and play


----------



## maniza (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(phrostminor @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(maniza @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i get these error : test failed
> ...




worked thanks Alot


----------



## phrostminor (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(spiderben25 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> If you have a NTSC Wii, you just have to apply the 1.9g Wiikey update and to burn the clean SMG iso. Then, you can do the full update and play



Did that but its still giving me #001  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And yes, my wiikey update went fine, I heard the homer thing after it was successful.


----------



## mypetfrog (Nov 1, 2007)

PAL 3.1E Wii

did this:

regionfrii'd SMG
did update to 10%, pulled plug
brickblocked the already regionfrii'd SMG file
booted and it works fine, still PAL 3.1E firmware and no duplicate menus!

superb!!

thanks redsquirrel, spiderben and others who took the time to pm!

happy happy wii'er


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 1, 2007)

1. Ive got PAL 3.1E, will SMG give me duplicate channels?


----------



## ajbrinham (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry if this has already be said I'm on 3.0e do i pull the plug at 10-15% or shall I do the full update.


----------



## katsuce (Nov 1, 2007)

so quick question about the wiikey update

do I really need to have the 3.1U update? because I can't hook my system to the internet for now :/

and are there any procedures to follow to burn the game? I have a US system...

ok sorry I've been a total ass here, I don't need to update my wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




going to burn the dvd setup disc, and then the game. and in the meantime, I'm gonna setup my brand new tv and try my brand new 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






thanks to the wiikey team, who prove to their haters that they can do fine work under short time notice


----------



## darksushi (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(phrostminor @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(maniza @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i get these error : test failed
> ...



this doesn't work, i already tried this but still gives me the error 001 when i put smg.


----------



## mrwienerdog (Nov 1, 2007)

Just want to say that I intially thought that it didn't work either.  Kept getting the error message.  Important to note that the update is essentially two parts.  The first time through there is a part where it checks everything, and counts up to 100%.  Then it says tap reset to continue.  I thought that was it and tried Galaxy, and no luck.  Tried again, tapped reset when prompted, and thought the whole thing was just starting again.  This time, the print goes to red, and says 'updating chip' or whatever it said.  Then prompts you to reboot Galaxy, then everything is good.  Thanks to the Wiikey team, I think you did a great job!


----------



## canli (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> so quick question about the wiikey update
> 
> do I really need to have the 3.1U update? because I can't hook my system to the internet for now :/
> 
> and are there any procedures to follow to burn the game? I have a US system...



I don't think you need to connect to the Wifi because mine was on 3.0u. 
Good luck


----------



## phrostminor (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(darksushi @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phrostminor @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(maniza @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> ...




"Initializing drive....
Reading firmware data...done.
Stopping drive...

EJECT CD HERE

"Press A or reset to test flashing
TESTING.. please wait...
Success!  Press any key"

PUT CD BACK IN HERE.
THEN PRESS A

"Initializing drive....
Reading firmware data...done.
Stopping drive...

EJECT THE CD HERE
PRESS A

"Press A or reset to run update
Updating.. please wait...


You should hear Homer simpson say something if the flash worked.


----------



## Matty (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mypetfrog @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> PAL 3.1E Wii
> 
> did this:
> 
> ...




It *worked *right spiderben said!!! THANKS!


----------



## gamecubex (Nov 1, 2007)

Homer says: "You'r all nuts"


----------



## darksushi (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(phrostminor @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(darksushi @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(phrostminor @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> ...



This was exactly what i did, i hear the homer voice too but when i put smg didn't work....

but thanks for the help.


----------



## HyperShadow (Nov 1, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if there's anything wrong with what I'm about to do?

1. I have a PAL wii 3.0E (cannot update, no wifi right now)

2. I just updated wiikey with 1.9g (properly)

3. Currently downloading SMG - will extract iso, brickblock it, burn with Nero


Should work? Anything worth mentioning?

Thanks!


----------



## spiderben25 (Nov 1, 2007)

No, it won't work because if you brickblock the game without doing the update you will get a blackscreen.
And you shouldn't do the SMG update because you're in 3.0E.


----------



## katsuce (Nov 1, 2007)

update done, I now have this message "update complete. reboot galaxy"

wtf does that mean? I'll have to pop up the wiikey 1.9g and do the update every time I'll want to play U R MR GAY?

do I get ir rite or what?


thanks fellas


----------



## Shuny (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> update done, I now have this message "update complete. reboot galaxy"
> 
> wtf does that mean? I'll have to pop up the wiikey 1.9g and do the update every time I'll want to play U R MR GAY?
> 
> ...


C'est une vanne de l'équipe Wiikey, car ils savent très bien que si tu fais cet mise a jour, c'est pour galaxy


----------



## spiderben25 (Nov 1, 2007)

You have successfully done the 1.9g update.
Now you should do the MP3 trick if you don't want to have the duplicate channels (only if you have a PAL Wii) and then you can play.


----------



## canli (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> update done, I now have this message "update complete. reboot galaxy"
> 
> wtf does that mean? I'll have to pop up the wiikey 1.9g and do the update every time I'll want to play U R MR GAY?
> 
> ...



Accept this update too.


----------



## maniza (Nov 1, 2007)

ok so everything worked whith the chip i poped smg and it says it needs to do an update it starts but after like 10% it says that an error ocurred and resets...
is these  cause i burned it wrong?


----------



## katsuce (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Shuny @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(katsuce @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > update done, I now have this message "update complete. reboot galaxy"
> ...


ok merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aurai donc pas besoin de relancer le dvd à chaque fois, sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





translation for the non-french speaking people here:

ok thanks

I won't have to boot the setup disc every single time, nice


----------



## maniza (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(darksushi @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phrostminor @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(darksushi @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> ...




what program did you used to burn the iso? and exactly where is the game not working? the update, after that or do you get the 001 error?


----------



## phrostminor (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(maniza @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> what program did you used to burn the iso? and exactly where is the game not working? the update, after that or do you get the 001 error?



I burned using Disk Image utility in OS X, which I use for all Wii .iso. The game shows up, and when I go to play, after updating to 1.9g. it still gives me error #001.

wiikey 1.9g
3.1u


----------



## maniza (Nov 1, 2007)

well im not that far yet i heard that burning the image whit imgburn didnt work but im not shure


----------



## martsmall (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(maniza @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> well im not that far yet i heard that burning the image whit imgburn didnt work but im not shure



i used imgburn & it worked fine


----------



## darksushi (Nov 1, 2007)

maniza said:


> darksushi said:
> 
> 
> > phrostminor said:
> ...



Burn with ImgBurn, the game do the update but after that appear the 001 error.


----------



## stok3d (Nov 1, 2007)

wiikey with ntsc wii..updated wiiley, restarted, and smg runs...but it freezes half-way through the opening sequence, the part where the camera does a close-up of peaches eyes, and says 'game dsic could not be read'. i've used the same media for all my games without a hitch too


----------



## Epak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(HyperShadow @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there's anything wrong with what I'm about to do?
> 
> 1. I have a PAL wii 3.0E (*cannot update, no wifi right now*)
> 
> ...



That would be solved if there were any Pal games that included the 3.1E update. I think I just have to wait for the Pal release...


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey guys! When u say stop at "10-15%"... does it say in percentage how much it has updated or is it just a bar and i have to decide on my own when it is approximately at 10-15% ?


----------



## blacksoul (Nov 1, 2007)

darksushi said:


> maniza said:
> 
> 
> > darksushi said:
> ...




All these advices are useless, if the update test doesn't work, the update isn't effective even if you'll do that (stupid) trick (remove the dvd when it test and update). The only solution is to check your solder point or change your wiikey.


----------



## phrostminor (Nov 1, 2007)

@blacksoul:

I have a spare WiiKey, should I try another chip and see if its my points/chip? So it SHOULD update without taking the cd out?


----------



## Grenader (Nov 1, 2007)

So for those that never updated our Wiikeys, can we update using this patch or do we need to update to the second firmware first?


----------



## Kakyoin (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Grenader @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> So for those that never updated our Wiikeys, can we update using this patch or do we need to update to the second firmware first?


You can update straight to 1.9g


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey guys! When u say stop at "10-15%"... does it say in percentage how much it has updated or is it just a bar and i have to decide on my own when it is approximately at 10-15% ?


----------



## X-Tractor (Nov 1, 2007)

Will SMG work if you use Both RegionFrii and WiiBrickBlocker? (With updated Wiinja Deluxe).
Or, does it only work *without* using RegionFrii?


----------



## Mr Q (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a bit of a problem!

I´ve downloaded the new update and i´ve burnt out the pal iso on a DVD-R on ImageBurn.

But the problem is:

When i insert the DVD, the Wii starts "hacking" and make unusual noises. Then, a blac screen comes up and says;

An error has occured....
Please reset blabla....

My Wii runs on version 3.0E and it has the real WiiKey modchip.
What am i doing wrong, I´d apreciate som help!


----------



## ajbrinham (Nov 1, 2007)

This should work for anyone on pal 3.0e....make wiikey update says reset galaxy after its done

1) Download the game.
2) Patch the game with RegionFrii and burn it.
3) Launch the game and run the update. Unplug the Wii at about 10-15%.
4) Repatch the game (who is already patched with RegionFrii) with Brickblocker and burn it again.
5) Launch the game patched with RegionFrii and Brickblocker and play !


Theres no reason why it wouldn't work if you do this


----------



## Mr Q (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, sorry if i didn´t make myself clear, but i thought you understood that i was talking about the new WIIKEY UPDATE that came out not too long ago (today if i remember right).

I´ve already got the game, and i´ve updated 10-15%, and i get the error 001 when i play.

My question is: WHY WONT MY WII READ THE UPDATE DISC?


----------



## Epak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ajbrinham @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> This should work for anyone on pal 3.0e....make wiikey update says reset galaxy after its done
> 
> 1) Download the game.
> 2) Patch the game with RegionFrii and burn it.
> ...



Are you sure? Don't wanna semi brick my Wii. With Metroid 3 it worked, cause there were no firmware updates, but SMG has one.


----------



## phoenix4 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a WiiD modchip. Am i now really the only one who can't play SMG or is the chip a Wiikey clone where i can use the update on?


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 1, 2007)

When u say stop at "10-15%"... does it say in percentage how much it has updated or is it just a bar and i have to decide on my own when it is approximately at 10-15% ?

Sorry, but i havent done it before and i dont know how it looks like.. thats why im asking before trying.


----------



## MuFFiE (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone tried the Wiikey Config Disc 1.3 after the new 1.9g update ?

Mine doesnt function any longer !?!?

All Wii and GC Backups running fine. The 1.9g disc is still running fine.

But the config does not start anymore. Wii brings up error screen

that there is a problem with the disc.


----------



## qusai (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MuFFiE @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Anyone tried the Wiikey Config Disc 1.3 after the new 1.9g update ?
> 
> Mine doesnt function any longer !?!?
> 
> ...



probably because the team responsible for the new update rewrote the whole code, meaning the old one won't work anymore. you're stuck with this one until they release a more stable version


----------



## X-Tractor (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ajbrinham @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> This should work for anyone on pal 3.0e....make wiikey update says reset galaxy after its done
> 
> 1) Download the game.
> 2) Patch the game with RegionFrii and burn it.
> ...



Well, the PAL release is just around one week away, so, I'll wait 'til that. But, is there any possibility that it'll work without Step 3, or is it a crucial step?


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(X-Tractor @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ajbrinham @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This should work for anyone on pal 3.0e....make wiikey update says reset galaxy after its done
> ...



If you don't do step three, you get duplicate channels.


----------



## maniza (Nov 1, 2007)

ok so i plug in the smg disk it starts the update but half way tru it tells me there has been an error in the update and resets... then if i try again it just does desame, any advise?


----------



## cheza (Nov 1, 2007)

Same Error again ... 

Did those things:

Ran update for Wiikey 1.9g. Heard Homer say something! (Had to eject the disc!)
Ran Mario Galaxy (without brickblocking it)! Got Duplicated Channels and the nice "Error 001 - Unauthorized and so on.."

Pal Wii 3.1E and WiiKey @ 1.9g!

Any Ideas?

cya cheza


----------



## Mr Q (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> When u say stop at "10-15%"... does it say in percentage how much it has updated or is it just a bar and i have to decide on my own when it is approximately at 10-15% ?
> 
> Sorry, but i havent done it before and i dont know how it looks like.. thats why im asking before trying.




Since it do´t say how much it has already updated i guess i decided it on my own, yes.


Btw, tried to get update 3.1E, but when i update with Galaxy (10-15%), it´s still 3.0E

The Galaxy disc is RegionFrii´d with NTSC to PAL, but nothing else.

What´s wrong with that?

And i´ll ask once more: WHY WON`T MY WII READ THE UPDATE DISC?


----------



## cheiktwo (Nov 1, 2007)

can anyone help me plz, i got a PAL wii with wiikey its semi-bricked (settings menu is gone, its from mp3 update)
i installed 1.9g and then burned smg without regionfrii or brickblocker and the patch showed up i installed and at 20% or so it freezed. i pulled the plug and rewrote the disc with brickblocker applied now i don't get asked to update and the title screen comes up but afterwards i get a blackscreen.
What am i doing wrong? 
Pls someone be so kind to help a person in need


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 1, 2007)

Mr Q, because the update itself cant transform from NTSC 3.1U to 3.1E, simple as that.

Why dont u just steal ur neightbours wifi for a sec and update? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats what im doing... and there are plenty of unprotected wifi connections in sweden, hehe ..


----------



## TheSky (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MuFFiE @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Anyone tried the Wiikey Config Disc 1.3 after the new 1.9g update ?
> 
> Mine doesnt function any longer !?!?
> 
> ...



It works fine on my Wii PAL. Try to run the Setup disk from a GCOS disk (it work like that for me before 1.9b).


----------



## spiderben25 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MuFFiE @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Anyone tried the Wiikey Config Disc 1.3 after the new 1.9g update ?
> 
> Mine doesnt function any longer !?!?
> 
> ...


I have a PAL Wii 3.1E with a Wiikey 1.9g and the config disc 1.3 works fine.


----------



## Mr Q (Nov 1, 2007)

Let´s try this again;


My Wii won´t recognice the WiiKey update (PAL WiiKey, i use 3.0E update).

Am I supposed to update to 3.1E to get it working, or is it something else?


----------



## troa11 (Nov 1, 2007)

Mr. Q - since no one seems to be acknowledging your problem...there are only a few likely reasons why it won't run...

...your download was corrupted and therefore burnt a bad image which the wii won't recognize. Just redownload.

...your iso burning software didn't pad the image and therefore made a disc that the wii doesn't see as a GC disc.  Either get a padding software, use a better burner program (I used IMGBurn, works every time, and is free), or burn it as part of a GCOS disc.  Also test to make sure that other GC backups still work on your system.


----------



## azhp (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, now that all the major chipsets have the fix out, let's see some WiiFree/YAOSM action!  Why did wiinewz have to go down right now T_T


----------



## W117ock3r (Nov 1, 2007)

Wiikey Update works good for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I´m so happy that i can play SMG now!


----------



## MuFFiE (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(spiderben25 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MuFFiE @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone tried the Wiikey Config Disc 1.3 after the new 1.9g update ?
> ...



no way that it will work.- tried again, burned the config again. still same problem.

tried different burn speeds and burn progs


----------



## killerkamikaze (Nov 1, 2007)

I have the same problem as Mr. Q, the disc wont load. Tried diffirent speeds and discs, but still no luck. Maybe it doesnt work for us scandinavians? All other discs seem to work fine still. Weird


----------



## Epak (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MuFFiE @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spiderben25 @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MuFFiE @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> ...


Pal Wii 2.1E Wiikey

Just did the update myself and the config disc works fine.


----------



## martsmall (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(killerkamikaze @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I have the same problem as Mr. Q, the disc wont load. Tried diffirent speeds and discs, but still no luck. Maybe it doesnt work for us scandinavians? All other discs seem to work fine still. Weird


you tried downloading the wiikey update again ?


----------



## killerkamikaze (Nov 1, 2007)

Well i downloaded it about an hour ago, should it be diffirent?


----------



## HyperShadow (Nov 1, 2007)

Can anyone explain to me why you need to run the game's update exactly? Isn't running an NTSC update on a PAL wii something you should never do?


----------



## martsmall (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(killerkamikaze @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Well i downloaded it about an hour ago, should it be diffirent?


maybe it didnt download right  & thats y ur having probs ????????


----------



## killerkamikaze (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, maybe ill try re downloading.  Just weird that two people have the same problem is all that im saying.


----------



## martsmall (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(killerkamikaze @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Yeah, maybe ill try re downloading.Â Just weird that two people have the same problem is all that im saying.



well hopefully it is the case & that sorts it for u


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(HyperShadow @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Can anyone explain to me why you need to run the game's update exactly? Isn't running an NTSC update on a PAL wii something you should never do?



I think SMG won't start without the update, but if you pull the plug at 10% like with MP3 the game thinks you have the latest update or something. And if the update for you region comes out, it overrides the files from the 10% trick.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2007)

Weird. I played galaxy earlier. Anyway i brung my wii to work just now and had galaxy in already. Booted it up, started the game. Then it said an error has occured.

Now no discs work at all (wiikey setup and galaxy tried!!!) arghh!


----------



## killerkamikaze (Nov 1, 2007)

I redownloaded the firmware and ran it on the wii, and tried once more, but the game wont load. It still says unable to read disc;(


----------



## Charly (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 01/11/07 WIINJA DELUXE & WIINJA DELUXE LIMITED EDITION Upgrade 4 Released !! , *Adds SUPER MARIO GALAXY Error 001 Support*,Improves DVD9 and rest of medias reading.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2007)

killerkamikaze, do other games work?

its just weird mine isnt ready any copy discs (i have no original at hand to try)


----------



## killerkamikaze (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah other games work like a charm.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2007)

weird im gonna try wiikey recovery disc. dont have a cube pad with me though.. oh well.


----------



## stok3d (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> weird im gonna try wiikey recovery disc. dont have a cube pad with me though.. oh well.


you can use the wiikey config menu with the reset button on the wii. press once to move, press and hold to select/change setting


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah dont think you can do that with 1.9g?

anyway i ran the recovery disc and nothing has happened. Its just weird why mario started to work, brough up an system error (had to take PSU out manually) and now my backups dont work.

Guess Ill have to open the Wii up when Im back home and see whats going on. Ive got more wiikeys , so if it fudged its no biggie i guess.


----------



## link57070 (Nov 1, 2007)

works with wiikey and 3.1E in FRENCH


----------



## stok3d (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> yeah dont think you can do that with 1.9g?
> 
> anyway i ran the recovery disc and nothing has happened. Its just weird why mario started to work, brough up an system error (had to take PSU out manually) and now my backups dont work.
> 
> Guess Ill have to open the Wii up when Im back home and see whats going on. Ive got more wiikeys , so if it fudged its no biggie i guess.



hm, it works for me with 1.9b, have always used the wii buttons for menu navigation. never even play the 'cube anymore


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2007)

ah thats cool, it doesnt matter though. Ill open the wii up when i get home. I can just assume something came loose as I stuck the wii in a bag to bring to work.


----------



## HyperShadow (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks to everybody's advice I've revised my plan for SMG:

[Current situation: PAL wii 3.0E with wiikey 1.9g updated]

1. Wait til I can update my PAL wii to 3.1E (go to my mate's house tomorrow)

2. Download SMG (done), extract iso and burn. No regionfrii, no brickblocker.

3. Insert disc, start SMG update, unplug at 10%.

4. Restart wii. Play SMG.

5. Mid-November, download PAL SMG and run PAL update.


Is there anything I'm missing out ?(still not too sure whether regionfrii should or shouldn't be used)


----------



## Grenader (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(HyperShadow @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Thanks to everybody's advice I've revised my plan for SMG:
> 
> [Current situation: PAL wii 3.0E with wiikey 1.9g updated]
> 
> ...


Don't forget to apply the brickblocker to the 2nd copy.


----------



## phoenix4 (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(phoenix4 @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I have a WiiD modchip. Am i now really the only one who can't play SMG or is the chip a Wiikey clone where i can use the update on?



I''ll quote it since my post got lost in de wiikey setup disc problem posts.


----------



## HyperShadow (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Grenader @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HyperShadow @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everybody's advice I've revised my plan for SMG:
> ...



Ah! I knew there was something!
Thanks!!


----------



## flyingsnow (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ajbrinham @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> This should work for anyone on pal 3.0e....make wiikey update says reset galaxy after its done
> 
> 1) Download the game.
> 2) Patch the game with RegionFrii and burn it.
> ...


 Done this but for 3.1E, worked a charm, ta, no duplicate channels (am using WiiKey 1.9g, RegionFrii 1.21 and WiiBrickBlocker 1.3). Was worth the 5 day wait to play this, absolute brilliant game, even has Super Mario Brothers - World 8 music at the beginning ... class


----------



## Jokiz (Nov 1, 2007)

I just used the "Swap Trick", no problem, so I start the Brickblocked version and the game boots! YAY SMG!!
Everything seems to work just fine, I create a save file, se the intro and can finally controll Mario. But when the second "Scene" comes the game freeze..Then it stays frozen for 10 sec and the screen fade to black...
I think Ive burned this wrong :S

I did what I always to with my wii games, I burn them at a dvd-r with Nero at 4x speed..WHY DOES IT FREEZE!?

Btw: I havent tried it since it froze since the wii is on my brothers room and he just trew me out...


----------



## Epak (Nov 1, 2007)

"yes I thought it should be 3.1u but mine did the update and it says 3.0u is there a way to force the update? I do not have my wii connected to the net.." 

That's crazygman from afterdawn forums, does the game update your Wii or not?

http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/5/578545


----------



## Grenader (Nov 1, 2007)

@ Jokiz

What is the "swap trick"?


----------



## mooyah (Nov 1, 2007)

Played for a few hours and completed the first.. constellation?.. well the first group of stages.. and its so gooood! Like Mario 64 and Sunshine there's a main hub area leading to all the stages. There less stars per stage than in the past (8 I think it was it in 64?) so there are probably a crapload more stages. There's so much variety in them too from the looks to the design and how you're made to get through to the end each time. 

Best game on the Wii for sure


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2007)

weirdly , turns out either my wiikey nuked itself or just some dodgy connections. Put a new wiikey in (this was my first Wii i ever modded, it was shoddy - glad i expertly have done it now) and all seems fine.


----------



## killerkamikaze (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad it worked out for ya squirrel


----------



## forza11 (Nov 1, 2007)

i just ran the update on the disc over my pal 3.1E wii since i already had the duplicate channels. Anyways, all went well and it reckonized the game. But when i start the game it just shows a black screen and then hangs... only way to turn it off is by pulling the plug.

Metroid Prime 3 USA still works though, so its definitly a SMG backup thing. any suggestions?


----------



## chronjohnson (Nov 2, 2007)

Heh well since I can't run the 1.3 config I can't change my drive speed, and this is apparently a problem during FMV sequences in Mario.  Or there's a problem with my burner, because old burned games are working fine and I can't do a thing with mario other than play to the first FMV...then the DRE hits me.  But updating went fine.  The 1.9g firmware seems to have slight difficulty recognizing my Verbatim DVD-R copies of SMG as well for some reason though likes Taiyo Yudens.


----------



## HipN (Nov 2, 2007)

This game is freakin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cragski56 (Nov 2, 2007)

done everything and still getting 001 error not got a clue what could be wrong burn multiple copies and still no joy not a newbie so really stuck on this one help plz


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 2, 2007)

Well i dont mind waiting for PAL release, because:

1. No chance of semi-bricking my Wii. That means: no duplicated channels or no fcked up wii settings menu.

2. Ill start the game 2 weeks after you, that means more playtime for me, hehe


----------



## Leoking (Nov 2, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy will work on mine NTSC-JP + Wiikey 1.9g???


----------



## blueskies (Nov 2, 2007)

WOO I've only played SMG for 5 seconds but it's already awesome because it's working now!!  Hooray for wiikey and openwii (their website anyway.. code doesn't run smg yet)!


----------



## rod-wii (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi guys, please I'm really dumb in terms of those updates. I'd like to ask for your help, please.
My wii has a wiikey i've just downloaded the update the american version my wii is american as well and in the end i had that error message written in red, but the guys from orkut told me to remove the disc when wii stops scanning the sytem.. i did it and as i was following the instructions i came to an end that intallation was completeded and said something about galaxy, then i switched off my wii and turned it on again and it is there. I don't have a smg disc yet. Has my system been updated? there are no sings of update on it. can u guys help me please?


----------



## Shinji1989 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes.. the game will work now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



try and enjoy it


----------



## rod-wii (Nov 2, 2007)

are you sure the patch has been installed? because the guys are say it hasn't... i'll just get my copy of smg tomorrow
someone has been through this same problem and can play it now?
please help!!!


----------



## sleeping247 (Nov 2, 2007)

Whats the go with NTSC-J?
The Compatability says it doesnt work with Wiikey 1.9g
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 2, 2007)

GOTY.  I am in galaxy 2 and this is the best game ever, except the camera freaks out once in a while.


----------



## lozislove (Nov 2, 2007)

This game is, like, so awesome and beautiful in so many ways. The controls are awesome, too, and the graphics are uber pretty. I think the games a bit hard lol (but I'm not even too far in it. Maybe I just suck at it? Hehe.) Anyway, awesome awesome game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll be putting my pre-order in as soon as possible. Yay.


----------



## cheza (Nov 2, 2007)

I guess I need some help/advice now!

Did the following:

1.) downloaded and burned the 1.9g update (with filechop for correct filesize)
2.) did the update with the "disc switching" thing! Update should have gone well, as I hear Homer say "You're all Nuts" at the vey end!
3.) Pushed a button to reset the wii console, inserted mario galaxy! Made the Mario Galaxy update!
4.) Changed Language to english and started the game! Yet another 001 unauthorized and so on Error!

Did the update now a few times. No Problems at all playing other Games.

Pal Wii with firmware 3.1E and WiiKey should now be 1.9g!

Any ideas?

cya cheza


----------



## stok3d (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Jokiz @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> I just used the "Swap Trick", no problem, so I start the Brickblocked version and the game boots! YAY SMG!!
> Everything seems to work just fine, I create a save file, se the intro and can finally controll Mario. But when the second "Scene" comes the game freeze..Then it stays frozen for 10 sec and the screen fade to black...
> I think Ive burned this wrong :S
> 
> ...



It froze for me here too. Here's what I did.

When the DRE came up at that scene showing Peaches' eyes, I ejected the disc and re-inserted it, and it continued. Haven't had another DRE since. Once you get a save point past that opening sequence, you're gold.

Some people preach about the virtues high-quality media, but these Wal-Mart Maxell 16x I use have always done the job without fail. However, SMG may actually be an instance where high-quality media (Verbatim, etc) is more dependable. Going to pick some up tomorrow and see.

Good luck.


----------



## traeskapa (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoa!
Disc switching and stuff with the Wiikey update?
Sounds scary.
So, what happens when you do the wiikey update?
Can anyone explain what to do, and how to it?
This sounds really scare for me


----------



## HaTaX (Nov 2, 2007)

Vertbatim lightscribe discs here burnt at 6x and I have no issues.

Wiikey update 1.9g worked perfect for me but did throw me for a loop with the inital testing function that came up.


----------



## chronjohnson (Nov 2, 2007)

Aha is this DRE thing Wiikey 1.9g + SMG specific...I've been fighting it all day.  It doesn't recognize Verbatim 16x DVD-R at all while the above cited DRE errors occur with Taiyo Yuden 8x DVD-R

Anyone think the opening sound effect/music sounds a lot like Smash Bros.


----------



## maniza (Nov 2, 2007)

just a question is there any reason for the update to fail? 

my update fails after cheking the flash at 100% and it tells me to check my conections i updated ejecting the disk and it got to 100% and homer speaked but there didnt seem to afect or update nothing so i think that way it dosent updates the chip at all. im out of ideas

can anyone tellme what culd be causing that problem, a way to fix it. any ideas 
plz help i cant wait to play that game


----------



## Opium (Nov 2, 2007)

This game is brilliant so far. I have about 14 stars at the moment. I just love the music and cool worlds. Great blend of retro and new. This truly is the sequel to Mario 64.


----------



## Davy32 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo yo, i've update the wiikey, also i think i have (is there a way to check it??)
I update the wii with the regionfrii patched SMG (10-15%)
Then i want to play SMG, i used wiibrickblocker on the patched iso, but i get the eroor code #100........
Could somebody please help me.................
BTW i own a pal Wii with frimware 3.1E 

THNX


----------



## soul2soul (Nov 2, 2007)

Is it me or are there people whoe think they have a Wiikey, but got a clone?

btw: First you have to region change the iso to PAL and than use Brickblock, atleast that's how I did it.


----------



## forza11 (Nov 2, 2007)

for the black screen issue

just burn a normal unedited ISO, do the update and change your country to UK and language to English. after changing the country and language it worked for me!


----------



## katsuce (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(soul2soul @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Is it me or are there people whoe think they have a Wiikey, but got a clone?
> 
> btw: First you have to region change the iso to PAL and than use Brickblock, atleast that's how I did it.


yep, a lot of people have clones out here, and I wouldn't be surprised if wiikey team had made their update unfunctional for those people


game's great btw, not super mario 64 great, but still a lot better than sunshine


----------



## OTT13 (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, read several posts and gave it a try... works like a charm!

So, again, the steps i took:

PAL 3.1E owner

- Burned betafix 1.9g to dvd (iso of 40mb) and ran it (first press A to test, after that run again and press A to update)
- Downloaded SMG, extracted it and then patch it with RegionFrii (i used version 1.21) and burn it to DVD(+)
- Sett Wii language to English 
- Run SMG, accept update and at 10-15% unplug your wii and restart
- On computer, patch your (already patched with regionfrii!) smg iso with brickblocker and burn again
- RUN SMG WOOOHOOW!!!

(Btw, first i tried it without the update to 10-15% with the brickblocker and regionfrii patch applied, but it gave a black screen (no error)... then i followed the steps above and it worked)

Goodluck, i'm gonna play!


----------



## dydy (Nov 2, 2007)

this version US promiment of SMG its a final or beta?


----------



## PainToad (Nov 2, 2007)

Final


----------



## Kenshin2k (Nov 2, 2007)

i will wait for the offiical pal version


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 2, 2007)

Man.. thanks to OTT13  for explaining how to get it up and running!
but it sounds so complicated and time consuming... im just going to wait untill it hits the stores and buy it like a sucker


----------



## berlinka (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Man.. thanks to OTT13Â for explaining how to get it up and running!
> but it sounds so complicated and time consuming... im just going to wait untill it hits the stores and buy it like a sucker



It's not complicated at all. I thought it was too but it's a breeze. The best thing to do is get hold of a DVDRW. So you can use that for the Wiikey update and later for SMG.

- I burned the 1.9g update on the DVDRW, popped it in my Wii ran the update. It's as simple as a push on a button.
- I burned the original SMG iso on the same DVDRW (with IMGBURN, which first erases the DVDRW and then burns the iso)
- Popped the DVDRW (with the original SMG) in my Wii. Automatically it starts updating from the Wii channel menu. Let the progress bar run for  about 10 seconds until it's at about 15% and I hold the power switch for 4 seconds. The machine turns off.
- Powered on again (to see if everything was okay)
- Ran the Brickblocker and chose the SMG iso. This takes a few seconds and overwrites the existing iso.
- Burnt that iso onto a normal DVD-R
- Worked like a charm.

EVERYBODY with a PAL Wii can do it.


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW THIS GAME IS INCREDIBLE!!!

WiiKey worked fine with update.    The game looks feels plays amazing

Great Job Nintendo!!


----------



## OTT13 (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Man.. thanks to OTT13Â for explaining how to get it up and running!
> but it sounds so complicated and time consuming... im just going to wait untill it hits the stores and buy it like a sucker



I know it's looks complicated but actually it's not... 

You download RegionFrii (RF), Brickblocker (BB) and the update for Wiikey (takes 1 min.)

RegionFrii:  http://wii.softwareheadlines.com/modules/rmdp/43
Brickblocker:  http://wbb.rockman18.com/?page=download&ln=en
Wiikey update:  http://www.wiikey.cn/resources.html

Download SMG (that takes the longest) and burn the three DVDS (wiikey-fix / SMG RF / SMG RF BB). Once you've done this, you can play within 5 minutes. Maybe unplugging your wii at 10-15% looks tricky, but it's harmless and really easy.


----------



## defrb (Nov 2, 2007)

PAL 3.1E owner

- Burned betafix 1.9g to dvd > apllied it
-tried smg with brickblocker> black screen
-tried smg without brickblocker>update on disc applied for 100%, (because i dont like hocus pocus kind of solutions) Duplicate channels but smg is running.


----------



## defrb (Nov 2, 2007)

--edited because i had also a duplicate post (hic sorry)


----------



## rod-wii (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok guys one guy here has already confirmed but i'm really in doubt. I've updated my wii with the wiikey updater but i removed the disc, in the end i had the message about now i can play SMG but i still don't have the SMG disc. Are you sure it's going to run on my wii? I had to remove the disc please has anyone done this and worked? because i've seen gus doing it and it's not working... please help.


----------



## hervau (Nov 2, 2007)

Region Patcher Compatibility List said:
			
		

> Currently works with Wiinja Deluxe Upgrade 4, D2Ckey, CycloWiz 3.6 BETA upgrade, and the new Wiikey 1.9g update. Game is playable on PAL. Set the Wii language to English!(Use Wii Brick Blocker,no duplicate channels)



I have a Wiikey updated 1.9g, I burned smg with WBB > Blackscreen. Now i'm trying the same with WBB and RegionFrii, hoping it'll work.. I just dont like the idea of unpluging my wii while an update.


----------



## Kenshin2k (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(hervau @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Region Patcher Compatibility List said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



update resets the wiikey configuration..so you have to use regionfree or setup disc 1.3

and dont forget to set language to english


----------



## OTT13 (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(hervau @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Region Patcher Compatibility List said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It won't work with WBB and RegionFrii... First, burn one with regionfrii without WBB. Then either update to 100% (gives you duplicate channels) or unplug at 10-15% and don't get duplicate channels. Then you can use the one with regionfrii and WBB and it'll work!


----------



## defrb (Nov 2, 2007)

Its clear that brickblocker wont help because it just needs a small part of the update, thats why people do the 10-15% trick.
With the full update you can play the game (im a pal 3.1e owner and updated it for 100%) but you get a duplicate weather channel.


----------



## rod-wii (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok guys one guy here has already confirmed but i'm really in doubt. I've updated my wii with the wiikey updater but i removed the disc, in the end i had the message about now i can play SMG but i still don't have the SMG disc. Are you sure it's going to run on my wii? I had to remove the disc please has anyone done this and worked? because i've seen gus doing it and it's not working... please help. 


please somebody answer!!!


----------



## somon (Nov 2, 2007)

OTT13 is our hero, it works if u follow what he says page 142.

First impression? This game kicks ass xD


----------



## katsuce (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm really a lazy ass gamer. I don't want to hook up my wii to my new LCD screen via component, and I keep playing the damn game via composite. MY EYES THEY AM TEH BURNS

(I guess I'll have to use component eventually 'cause the game is full of aliasing)


----------



## sleeping247 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a 3.1J NTSC-J Wii.
It has a Wiikey in it, and I have followed instructions to install 1.9g
I have done the brick blocking, region frii'ing and the turn off trick, but i still get the 001 error.

I'm assuming thats because my chip isnt updated. Any reasons for this?
I used the 2x to burn onto a DVD and did the ejecting of the disk at the right times.
Any ideas?
Cheers


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 2, 2007)

To make this clear for everyone:

1. RegioFrii SMG and burn iso
2. Let the update reach 10-15%, pull the plug!
3. BrickBlock the already RegionFrii'd SMG.iso and burn a new iso disc.
4. Boot with the new disc and it will work =)

Note: The conditions for this to work is that you have updated your Wiikey to 1.9g and uve got 3.1E firmware on your Wii. Enjoy this simple guide =)


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 2, 2007)

double post


----------



## cheza (Nov 2, 2007)

As far as I know, all people who have troubles updating their WiiKey (all those people who have to use the "disc eject" method for updating their wiikey) still get the 001 unauthorized bla bla error.

Please correct me if I am wrong, but I have the same problem as sleeping247. Did the update, everything went well (with the eject disc method) but still smg won't boot! Get the 001 unauthorized device error!).

cya cheza


----------



## tgc_9013 (Nov 2, 2007)

Please help me, I downloaded the SMG Prominent torrent, but when I try to unrar the ISO, I get this error: 'CRC failed, the volume is corrupt'.
What can I do to still be able to unrar the game?


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 2, 2007)

tgc_9013, one or more of the files is corrupt. Check them with sfv check and replace the corrupt files with the same new once. Or just download the whole is again..


----------



## bradws (Nov 2, 2007)

PAL Wii, 3.1E, 1.9g - working fine for 3-4 hours here. Game is amazing...

Already had dupe channels from Metroid, so just updated.


----------



## tgc_9013 (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> tgc_9013, one or more of the files is corrupt. Check them with sfv check and replace the corrupt files with the same new once. Or just download the whole is again..


SFV check says that all files are OK :/


----------



## omgwtfbbqq (Nov 2, 2007)

lol this thread is dead now


----------



## HaTaX (Nov 2, 2007)

If you're having trouble with the update not taking, make SURE that you're not just doing the initial "testing" portion of the update.  After the test is complete you need to let it go through it once more until it comes up and says DO NOT POWER OFF CONSOLE.  Then you'll be updated  to 1.9g.


----------



## dgeneral (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(omgwtfbbqq @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > tgc_9013, one or more of the files is corrupt. Check them with sfv check and replace the corrupt files with the same new once. Or just download the whole is again..
> ...




Are you sure your WINRAR or WINACE or whatever you are using is up to date?  Reason I ask is I seem to remember that some of the older versions had a limit on individual file size of like 2gigs, wich would cause CRC errors to be displayed when in fact all volumes where present and in tact.

How far does it get before CRC error?


----------



## sleeping247 (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(cheza @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> As far as I know, all people who have troubles updating their WiiKey (all those people who have to use the "disc eject" method for updating their wiikey) still get the 001 unauthorized bla bla error.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, but I have the same problem as sleeping247. Did the update, everything went well (with the eject disc method) but still smg won't boot! Get the 001 unauthorized device error!).
> 
> cya cheza


Yes thats correct. With the disk eject method, I get to the end of the update, but 001 error still exists.

If I was to not eject the disk for disk eject, I would get a CHECK YOUR CONNECTIONS error.
From reading the forums, it seems like one of the wires werent soldered properly.
Is there any way around this?


----------



## Louse76 (Nov 2, 2007)

console-covers.com is temporarily down. anyone got a good disk cover for this game, preferably one that will work well with lightscribe?


----------



## MrGoogles (Nov 2, 2007)

im now through the game collected all stars without the secret ones and what should i say it was a real great game and i now have only a bit over the half of all stars i hope it will take a long time to get all if not the game is toooo fucking short I WANT MORE^^


----------



## rod-wii (Nov 2, 2007)

Please guys I need an answer.
I can't update my wii using the method of ejecting disc... 
Does it mean my modchip isnot wiikey?

Is there someone ONE HUNDRED per cent SURE that your wiikey is ORIGINAL and couldn't update?

If I change my mod for wiikey orignal will i be one hundred per cent sure that i'll be able to update my wii and play this fucking SMG?

Sorry for the bad words I'm really stressed out i've been in front of this computer for hours and I still can't come into terms
PLease sobedy answer me!!!!
thanks


----------



## MrGoogles (Nov 2, 2007)

you know that you shouldnt eject the disc during the wiikey update?


----------



## rod-wii (Nov 2, 2007)

if i don't eject the disc i get the error:"test your connection" mr.googles can you answer those questions?


----------



## PainToad (Nov 2, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to burn the wiikey update from linux!!!!! Iv tried running filechop under wine, but I've burned like 20 coasters so far


----------



## sidneyyoung (Nov 3, 2007)

use 'imgburn' and a good disc burnt at a slow speed... otherwise check your connections


----------



## PainToad (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> use 'imgburn' and a good disc burnt at a slow speed... otherwise check your connections


did u not read im on linux


----------



## theman69 (Nov 3, 2007)

its STILL GOING!!


----------



## rod-wii (Nov 3, 2007)

Please guys I need an answer.
I can't update my wii using the method of ejecting disc... 
Does it mean my modchip isnot wiikey?

Is there someone ONE HUNDRED per cent SURE that your wiikey is ORIGINAL and couldn't update?

If I change my mod for wiikey orignal will i be one hundred per cent sure that i'll be able to update my wii and play this fucking SMG?

Sorry for the bad words I'm really stressed out i've been in front of this computer for hours and I still can't come into terms
PLease sobedy answer me!!!!
thanks


----------



## 96hondaex (Nov 3, 2007)

Just switched out my Wiinja v2 with a Wiinja Deluxe!! I had it in a socket so it was a very simple and fast operation. Playing SMG RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## PainToad (Nov 3, 2007)

how do i tell if i got a wiikey clone


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 3, 2007)

already sent you a private message rod-wii, explaining it in portuguese.


----------



## PainToad (Nov 3, 2007)

I've tried all of the Wiikey discs on their site.....NONE work!!! Wii and GC backups are fine PLEASE HELP

EDIT: I've never upgrade my key's firmware...its the orginal


----------



## stok3d (Nov 3, 2007)

gawd..what a parade of newbs these last few pages..lawl


----------



## domislong (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> I've tried all of the Wiikey discs on their site.....NONE work!!! Wii and GC backups are fine PLEASE HELP
> 
> EDIT: I've never upgrade my key's firmware...its the orginal



Did you pad the iso with filechop?


----------



## PainToad (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(domislong @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PainToad @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried all of the Wiikey discs on their site.....NONE work!!! Wii and GC backups are fine PLEASE HELP
> ...



Figured it out.....For anyone else reading this and is on Linux use cdrecord bootdisc.PAL.iso in terminal to burn the disc with no padding etc.....works after a couple of resets


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 3, 2007)

HELP.  I am on the pirate ship, on the space junk galaxy.

There is a little blue toggle switch.  HOW do you switch it?

Im 13 stars in, if that helps...

Ive hit every button, jumped on it ran into it.. No Go...


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> HELP.Â I am on the pirate ship, on the space junk galaxy.
> 
> There is a little blue toggle switch.Â HOW do you switch it?
> 
> ...



Same thing you do about anything in that game:
spin it


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 3, 2007)

duh,  lol

ok back to the fun...


----------



## Mandy (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello,

is the USA version work with Japanese wii?

Thankyou


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 3, 2007)

I dont get why you arnt willing to spend a few years reading the spammed up mario galaxy threads...


----------



## LoGIX (Nov 3, 2007)

might be a n00b question but...
where is the link to the game


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(LoGIX @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> might be a n00b question but...
> where is the link to the game



Please read rules.. thanks


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(LoGIX @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> might be a n00b question but...
> where is the link to the game



EDIT: Urgh, HelloKitty beat me to it by a sec


----------



## cheza (Nov 3, 2007)

Just for everyone who has problems updating their wiikey! As far as I know there is something wront with the chip itself. 

People reported, that they fixed this issue by replacing their existing wiikey with a new one, as their "old one" was defective or wrong soldered. 

Don't know about the accuracy of that method, but as far as it concerns me, I am going to talk to my retailer to replace his (crappy, not working) wiikey with a new one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will tell you about the outcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cya cheza

edit:__ This concerns only those of you who updated their wiikey to 1.9g (heard homer say you're all nuts) but had to eject their update disc to even come that far. After the update you still get the 001 unauthorized bla bla Error! => Most definitely your wiikey has some problems storing the new data in its EEPROM)

PS: Please correct me if I am wrong! But thats my status quo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## berrrt (Nov 3, 2007)

err.. nervermind


----------



## katsuce (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cheza @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Just for everyone who has problems updating their wiikey! As far as I know there is something wront with the chip itself.
> 
> People reported, that they fixed this issue by replacing their existing wiikey with a new one, as their "old one" was defective or wrong soldered.
> 
> ...



or those wiikeys are clones and not officials, and therefore won't launch the game


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 3, 2007)

all I know if I got my little dude with a hologram.  And it works fine..


----------



## Umberto (Nov 3, 2007)

Great game! I have finished with all 120 stars. BEST MARIO GAME


----------



## cheza (Nov 3, 2007)

WiiKey Clones should be a 1:1 replica with cheaper parts. So the Update should work. I think the guy who soldered mine made a mistake. I'll get a new WiiKey. Hopefully this will fix my Problem!

Btw. @all who send me PMs. I don't do IM. 

cya cheza


----------



## katsuce (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cheza @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> WiiKey Clones should be a 1:1 replica with cheaper parts. So the Update should work. I think the guy who soldered mine made a mistake. I'll get a new WiiKey. Hopefully this will fix my Problem!
> 
> Btw. @all who send me PMs. I don't do IM.
> 
> cya cheza


I has been reported many times that the wiikey team was trying to make their new updates unfunctional on clones


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Umberto @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Great game! I have finished with all 120 stars. BEST MARIO GAME



w00t?

How many hours have you played? Found every secret star by yourself?


----------



## radius (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cheza @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > WiiKey Clones should be a 1:1 replica with cheaper parts. So the Update should work. I think the guy who soldered mine made a mistake. I'll get a new WiiKey. Hopefully this will fix my Problem!
> ...


I actually have a clone I coudn't use config disk 1.2 with it, I would boot it but can't move or do anything, the only one that was working was config 1.0, since I updated the wiikey firmware to 1.9b the config 1.2 runs without problem, I don't know if it was something with the config disk detecting clones and the update misses the detection thing ...


----------



## arthurkok2 (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> *This release currently only works on the Wiikey with update 1.9g, D2CKEY and Cyclowiz (AFTER firmware update) modchips. NO OTHER modchips support the game yet. Please read the full thread before asking questions!*



This thread is 146 pages, and i dont want to read it all. Did anyone try this on OpenWii?


----------



## phantastic91 (Nov 4, 2007)

do you guys think this game is short? i already got over 30 stars in around 4 hours. (including taking my time and watching the storyboards)  its really fun but at this rate i might finish it in 12 hours or less T_T. i dont want it to end soo soon! =[


----------



## ayo23 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> do you guys think this game is short? i already got over 30 stars in around 4 hours. (including taking my time and watching the storyboards)Â its really fun but at this rate i might finish it in 12 hours or less T_T. i dont want it to end soo soon! =[



30 stars in 4 hours
there's 120 stars
that's 120 stars in 16 hours.... not 12 hours or less. 
but u might take longer than 16 considering it does get a little harder as u play. 
i'm at 112 right now.


----------



## canli (Nov 4, 2007)

30 stars in 4 hours?? You exagerate or don't do anything or collect anything and go just to the stars without attackins any enemies? 

I have 7 stars and played between 2-3 hours.


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, I have 30 some stars in maybe 5 hours, and thats taking my time.  I am asuming some of th 120 will be challangeing like in m64.   The game has great replayability.  I have played several of the levels over and over again to show my friends.


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mandy @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> is the USA version work with Japanese wii?
> 
> Thankyou


Doesn't NTSC-U to NTSC-J region free have 100% compatibility?
Well, it should work either way, since it works on PAL.


----------



## Umberto (Nov 4, 2007)

I have finished this game in 25 hours with 120 stars. Now i'm replaying the all game with that "thing" that you unlock when you finish the game with 120 stars. Some stars are very difficult to get, in a star i have lost about 50 lifes


----------



## josh1234 (Nov 4, 2007)

hi guys iv got a wikey pal 3.1e firmware wii updated the wikey with 1.9g update burned mario 4 times using different speeds and different programs with the region free wii doesnt read the game burned mario with region free and brickblocker the wii reads the game but wen i click start the 01 error comes up any ideas pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee just finished paper mario so i need this game to work


----------



## profxavier (Nov 4, 2007)

mh, guys, plz - some1 help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i got a PAL wii with firmware 3.1E. now i updated my wiikey with 1.9g - fine so far.
then i put in the config disc to enable region override - fine, too.
then i started the config disc AGAIN to see if everything went ok, BUT - the region override option is OFF again ?! wtf?!

i tried the 10-15% update thingy with SMG, then. this works so far. but when i put in my bblocked-regionfriid copy in, the wii says, that it doesn't recognize the disc. "unable to read the disc - check instruction manual"

so..?! what can i do now?


----------



## Remy669 (Nov 4, 2007)

I can answer 1 of your questions. On the config disc, it LOOKS like the Region Override is off. But in fact it's still on from the last time you put it one. It just shows off


----------



## josh1234 (Nov 4, 2007)

ok got mine sorted i done the 1.9b update but i wasnt putting the 1.9g update in properly when it says press a i had to press y on my gc pad then it asked me to press a to update so then i pressed a on the pad update went fine message came up about rebooting mario so i switched my wii of tried the burned mario with just region free nothing tryed the burned mario with region free and brickblocker and all is good been playing for a while now switched my wii of and back on just to make sure mario loads up and it does by the way i wasnt asked to do the mario update it just went straight to the game...i have a pal wii with 3.1e and now 1.9g....


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(josh1234 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> ok got mine sorted i done the 1.9b update but i wasnt putting the 1.9g update in properly when it says press a i had to press y on my gc pad then it asked me to press a to update so then i pressed a on the pad update went fine message came up about rebooting mario so i switched my wii of tried the burned mario with just region free nothing tryed the burned mario with region free and brickblocker and all is good been playing for a while now switched my wii of and back on just to make sure mario loads up and it does by the way i wasnt asked to do the mario update it just went straight to the game...i have a pal wii with 3.1e and now 1.9g....



Wow, my brain is fucked after reading your post ^^ Punctuation ftw!


----------



## Lazycus (Nov 4, 2007)

Why is there no demo mode in Super Mario Galaxy?  All it does is sit at the title screen and pan around the view of the comet and the planet horizon.  Perhaps it will be added in the retail version, or is everyone else convinced the store demo version is indeed the retail version?


----------



## josh1234 (Nov 4, 2007)

hey raze for someone using your language punctuation is probably not your strong point either..forgot when i sighned up i needed an a level in punctuality foollllllll


----------



## Freakof (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a Wiican chip, I know probably most of you didn't even know it existed, but I have one. And I have a ntsc 3.0u Wii.
And the game makes the same error as everybody else. The thing is there is no update for the chip like wiikey or something.
Anyone knows if there's a patch that goes on the SMG disc itself to disable the protection?


----------



## arthurkok2 (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(josh1234 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> ok got mine sorted i done the 1.9b update but i wasnt putting the 1.9g update in properly when it says press a i had to press y on my gc pad then it asked me to press a to update so then i pressed a on the pad update went fine message came up about rebooting mario so i switched my wii of tried the burned mario with just region free nothing tryed the burned mario with region free and brickblocker and all is good been playing for a while now switched my wii of and back on just to make sure mario loads up and it does by the way i wasnt asked to do the mario update it just went straight to the game...i have a pal wii with 3.1e and now 1.9g....



goddammit, why is it so difficult for people to put punctuations in their posts???


----------



## Lazycus (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Freakof @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I have a Wiican chip, I know probably most of you didn't even know it existed, but I have one. And I have a ntsc 3.0u Wii.
> And the game makes the same error as everybody else. The thing is there is no update for the chip like wiikey or something.
> Anyone knows if there's a patch that goes on the SMG disc itself to disable the protection?



Which do you have?  The GW-201 or the GW-302?  Perhaps you can use the technical support email at http://omo-1.com/index.htm ?  Can't hurt to try.

The answer to your question is that there is no known way of patching Wii discs yet.


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 5, 2007)

Just let this topic die.....


----------



## Freakof (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Lazycus @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Which do you have?Â The GW-201 or the GW-302?Â Perhaps you can use the technical support email at http://omo-1.com/index.htm ?Â Can't hurt to try.
> 
> The answer to your question is that there is no known way of patching Wii discs yet.


Thanks, I'll try sending them a message. And how do I know which version I have? I didn't install it... But from what I know it can't be firmware updated.


----------



## Jokiz (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok, Im about to kill myself...

Here's the story: I download SMG from Usenet, I extract it and get alot of CRC errors, so I download the files that got the CRC error again and check if everything is OK. It is btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I extract the ISO and burn it at 4x speed from Nero.

I go down and update my Wiikey to 1.9g, then I use the Metroid 3 trick to avoid duplicate channels with Mario. Everything works fine, no duplicate channels and Mario boots perfectly. So im all happy and I start the game. YAY mario galaxy, YAY the story about the star festival, YAY i can play as mario but then...I get to the scene where these flying ships come and blows up stuff and suddenly, the game freeze... I think: "OK, its probably just a bad burn" so I go up and burn a new copy (Its brickblocked btw) and put it in, everything seems to work fine but no..It freeze at the same place... So then I set the burn speed down to 2x and I try burning with IMGburn! It boots, everything is fine but no..Now it freeze 3 sec before it did when I burned with nero...PLZ HELP!!! IM DESPERATE HERE!!!

I think the problem is either the Wiikey update, the metroid trick, or the ISO file.

PLZ HELP!!!


----------



## nikolaus (Nov 5, 2007)

Open source fix! Respect to OpenWii and Kain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://openwii.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=574


----------



## megadown (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Can someone tell me how to burn the wiikey update from linux!!!!! Iv tried running filechop under wine, but I've burned like 20 coasters so far




I used K3b to burn the Wiikey update and it worked fine.  I use this app for all me GC and Wii backups and haven't had a bad burn yet. Just ignore any errors about it not being a proper dvd and should work fine.


----------



## aligborat69 (Nov 6, 2007)

Id love to know if there are any mp3 rips or a soundtrack coming out for this, the music is amazing, i keep humming them when im not playing!


----------



## betawind (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Jokiz @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Ok, Im about to kill myself...
> 
> Here's the story: I download SMG from Usenet, I extract it and get alot of CRC errors, so I download the files that got the CRC error again and check if everything is OK. It is btw
> 
> ...



I'm guessing a bad ISO.  I couldn't see a modchip causing a problem like this.  Do you have any problems with any of your other back ups?  I saw a new SMG up on Usenet today, so you may want to try downloading it again, or grabbing the par files for your existing release and check just to make sure they're all ok.


----------



## profxavier (Nov 6, 2007)

now this is frickin' crazy:

my system:

pal wii
firmware 3.1e
wiikey with firmware 1.9g

NONE of those newer games seem to work.

i tried super mario galaxy: burned with regionfrii --> game says it wants to update - i let him do this and disconnect power at ~15%. then i put in the brickblocked one - and it doesn't recognize the disc.

some procedure with guitar hero 3 - does EXACTLY the same. it simply doesn't recognize the discs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(

buhuhuhuhuh... what might i do wrong? i have NO idea left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PLZ!!! help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((


----------



## Hooya (Nov 6, 2007)

1.9g is pretty buggy and inconsistent.  It's a quick fix to get SMG to work, but it introduced a whole ton of bugs.  Much of it is likely related to your media because apparently the media compatibility for WiiKey was basically broken.  I use Tayo Yudens and have had no issue with the dumped 1.9g firmware I programmed to a chip myself (so it's the same thing you have going on).


----------



## profxavier (Nov 6, 2007)

mh i don't think the media is responsible for that. beuase the wi reads the disc which is regiofrii'd ONLY - but it doesn't read the disc which is regionfrii'd AND brickblocked.. so i guess it must be something else.

i USED to work though.. because i once made it with metroid prime.. and metroid prime regionfrii'd AND brickblocked STILL works.

so i simply don't know that to do now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm kinda stuck...


----------



## thebugsdontbothe (Nov 7, 2007)

Is it by design that you lose all your lives after you save your game and you come back to it later?  I just lost my 50+ lives which is a real bummer since it took me a while to build all that up.  Sure there are a few 1-UPs in the observatory but that's besides the point.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(thebugsdontbotherme3 @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Is it by design that you lose all your lives after you save your game and you come back to it later?Â I just lost my 50+ lives which is a real bummer since it took me a while to build all that up.Â Sure there are a few 1-UPs in the observatory but that's besides the point.



Yeah I think it's by design. I haven't played the game yet though, but in Mario 64 if you collected x amount of lives, then loaded the game up a second time you lose the lives you collected and start with the default number


----------



## thebugsdontbothe (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thebugsdontbotherme3 @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it by design that you lose all your lives after you save your game and you come back to it later?Â I just lost my 50+ lives which is a real bummer since it took me a while to build all that up.Â Sure there are a few 1-UPs in the observatory but that's besides the point.
> ...



The reason I ask is because New Super Mario Bros didn't do that.


----------



## HaTaX (Nov 8, 2007)

My other games all work fine still after the 1.9g update.  But I never do any patching to my ISOs, just burn them and away I go.

Have noticed you reset to 5 lives when loading a profile, but meh, extra lives come pretty easily.

I've gotten 75 stars now and have completed the end sequence once now.

Fantastic game...


----------



## katsuce (Nov 8, 2007)

guys, I need to make screen caps of luigi being played in the game, but I couldn't find a complete save :/

there's only a half-complete one on wiisave, just like mine. anyone could help? maybe post their own save file?


----------



## klajess (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> ^^wiirelease-0388^^
> 
> *This release currently only works on the Wiikey with update 1.9g, D2CKEY and Cyclowiz (AFTER firmware update) modchips. NO OTHER modchips support the game yet. Please read the full thread before asking questions!*
> Note: Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_*Proper*_ReadNFO_Wii-PROMiNENT is not real








 hello i have it myself played i tell you how see here:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTlV1U7FBmU


----------



## klajess (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> ^^wiirelease-0388^^
> 
> *This release currently only works on the Wiikey with update 1.9g, D2CKEY and Cyclowiz (AFTER firmware update) modchips. NO OTHER modchips support the game yet. Please read the full thread before asking questions!*
> Note: Super_Mario_Galaxy_USA_*Proper*_ReadNFO_Wii-PROMiNENT is not real








 hello i have it myself played i tell you how see here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTlV1U7FBmU
and this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEY4UMsmKNA

i play bymyself


----------



## arthurkok2 (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Jokiz @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Ok, Im about to kill myself...
> 
> Here's the story: I download SMG from Usenet, I extract it and get alot of CRC errors, so I download the files that got the CRC error again and check if everything is OK. It is btw
> 
> ...



next time, use the PAR2 files to repair the archives using QuickPar


----------



## emoo55 (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok guys help me out. When I first got the game I played it worked fine but then the next day I wanna play it. So it just goes the the wii strap page and says error cant read disc ? whats wrong? I played it good the first time!? but not it just give me error cant read disic Any thing on this? Can you help me?


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 9, 2007)

Maybe you should burn it again on a better media and at a lower speed ?

By the way, I'm really enjoying this game !
It has been ages since I had this much fun playing a videogame, I don't know about you, but when I loose a life I just get back and try to do better,this game is totally addictive, just like the old school Mario games, you always get back for one more try !
I even thought there was something wrong with me lately, since I didn't have enough motivation to play trough the average game, but this title proves indeed that it's the game's fault if I don't feel like playing it.
I already took 2 days off the work this week on order to play some more.....Hopefully it will be over soon


----------



## zeograd (Nov 15, 2007)

Yaosm test versions are also able to play this game.
Check out this thread for binaries and specific discussion : http://psx-scene.com/forums/yaosm/61191-ya...ts-working.html


----------

